# MEGA: Rap/Hip Hop DISCUSSION thread.



## DipsetOxy87

gotta get somehting off my chest...all these artists, well alot of them id say 80% cry and bicker and say the same shit "raps changed, it aint shit..it sucks all these new people ruined it"..im sorry, i mean im an advocate of mid 90's biggie and 2 pac and wu...but cmon...music changes, shit changes...raps changed and its changed and morphed into what it is now....a bunch of auto tune, and poppy bubblegum catchy hooks..but...i love it, especially on drugs...but it gets me mad..cuz the people who r saying rap sucks now r the people who dont have the limelight anymore!!!!!!!!!!! its washed up fucksticks who got nothign else to do but get there name somewhere for talking about raps new change...there just mad because there not on the scene....does anyone feel the same way...people say raps changed...and shit which it has..and they sya it aint lyrical...i guess no1 really listens to what lil wayne, or ransom..or joe budden...or joell ortiz has to say...i could go on and on...its just annooying....sorry had to get it off my chest...and yes rap has changed....maybe for the worst...thats your opinion...but i think its changed all around..u got ur good music and ur bad music..the same how it was in 90's...ur good music and ur bad music....does any1 agree...u can agree to disagree but i think its bullshit


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i agree


----------



## jam uh weezy

i think the whole real/fake hip hop issue is pathetic. i like what i like regardless of what it's called. but yea i gotta say 90% of the shit on the radio is wack!


----------



## heynow111

soulja boy


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ

I'm a DJ and I listen to and play all kinds of music, and I pretty much hate the overall state of rap music right now. There are some rappers and groups that still do justice to hip-hop, but it's not near as frequent as it used to be. It's too much little kid shit, too much pop, and too much bullshit. I can't stand Lil Wayne either. He has NO subject matter what so ever, and it gets worse and worse with time. He raps kinda like how Allen Iverson plays basketball. He starts off okay, but all of a sudden, its just random and sporadic dribbling around and around and around, until a wild ass hit/miss shot is thrown up. People don't even give a fuck about their beats anymore. Back in the 90's there were live instruments used in production and even the samples were unique in the arrangement and in the whole creative process. There are so many elements missing now days, and it's sad. I remember when I could turn on the radio and hear good music, and now if I turn on the radio, it sounds like nails on a chalkboard. The rappers and groups that SHOULD get credit for actually having lyrical ability don't, it's all about what markets to the kids now. Oh yea, and fuck Soulja Boy.

I have a passion for music, so I can speak on it all day long if this actually turns into a decent discussion.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

TheLoneStarDJ said:


> I'm a DJ and I listen to and play all kinds of music, and I pretty much hate the overall state of rap music right now. There are some rappers and groups that still do justice to hip-hop, but it's not near as frequent as it used to be. It's too much little kid shit, too much pop, and too much bullshit. I can't stand Lil Wayne either. He has NO subject matter what so ever, and it gets worse and worse with time. He raps kinda like how Allen Iverson plays basketball. He starts off okay, but all of a sudden, its just random and sporadic dribbling around and around and around, until a wild ass hit/miss shot is thrown up. People don't even give a fuck about their beats anymore. Back in the 90's there were live instruments used in production and even the samples were unique in the arrangement and in the whole creative process. There are so many elements missing now days, and it's sad. I remember when I could turn on the radio and hear good music, and now if I turn on the radio, it sounds like nails on a chalkboard. The rappers and groups that SHOULD get credit for actually having lyrical ability don't, it's all about what markets to the kids now. Oh yea, and fuck Soulja Boy.
> 
> I have a passion for music, so I can speak on it all day long if this actually turns into a decent discussion.





<-----has a passion to, as well as other bluelighters. i love lil wayne, i think eh does do justise to MUSIC not even just rap. obviously everyone knows he jumps to different genre's and he makes it sound good.


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ

DipsetOxy87 said:


> <-----has a passion to, as well as other bluelighters. i love lil wayne, i think eh does do justise to MUSIC not even just rap. obviously everyone knows he jumps to different genre's and *he makes it sound good.*




Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck no. That prom queen shit is garbage.


----------



## Beenhead

Rap music today sucks plain and simple. They have nothing to say at all ever. Tupac had a message. Is there a message in that fucking fireman song I am missing?

Pretty much all music today sucks except in small underground circles


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ

Beenhead said:


> Rap music today sucks plain and simple. They have nothing to say at all ever.



Co-sign. There are a few artists that still make good music, but 80% of the rap that is out now, is fucking garbage.


----------



## Portillo

Put some D's on it!


----------



## tayboox3

Beenhead said:


> Rap music today sucks plain and simple. They have nothing to say at all ever. Tupac had a message. Is there a message in that fucking fireman song I am missing?
> 
> Pretty much all music today sucks except in small underground circles





agreed.
and im pretty sure the fireman song has something to do with cocaine haha.


i mean, imo rap before lilwayne (at least before he got BIG) was a lot better than it is now. rap music now is like... poprap.. kind of? its always played in clubs and shit. 

i'd choose to listen to bone thugs over tpain/lil wayne anyday


----------



## treezy z

the radio shit sucks. it's all the same beats on every track and every song has that fucking robot voice shit.

the underground shit, 90% of it sucks and can't hold a candle to 90s shit. a lot of it's even wacker than the radio shit.
there IS good underground shit, just nothing that competes with the classics.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

TheLoneStarDJ said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck no. That prom queen shit is garbage.



that prom shit was hardbody fam!!!!!! lol r u crazy...in an interview..he said hes trying to let his fans have an open mind, letting them step over into a new genre..rock, the ones who dont listen to it....if he wasnt so smart he wouldent be where he is....whcih is making music sound good..its funny how people say..he sucks blah blah its fucking bullshit..if he sucks so much he wouldent be making 1.2 million dollars a month doing shows...they pay him like 250 grand-350 grand to do one show...cmon now


----------



## DipsetOxy87

TheLoneStarDJ said:


> Co-sign. There are a few artists that still make good music, but 80% of the rap that is out now, is fucking garbage.




lol, and?.....alot of trance music, house music and different dance music..dont have lyrics at all and its still hot


----------



## captainballs

I agree with DipsetOxy all the way. Don't want to say much more than that, because if you get it  then you get it. If you don't, you either keep your mouth shut and listen to whatever gives you a hard-on or waste time attacking something you admittedly have no way of understanding.


----------



## Geeno

damn ludacris is on jimmy fallons show with the roots playing and some dude gettin ill on the tables

youtube this shit tomo, if this is the direction ludas goin its a pretty legit throwback style


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ

DipsetOxy87 said:


> that prom shit was hardbody fam!!!!!! lol r u crazy...in an interview..he said hes trying to let his fans have an open mind, letting them step over into a new genre..rock, the ones who dont listen to it....if he wasnt so smart he wouldent be where he is....whcih is making music sound good..its funny how people say..he sucks blah blah its fucking bullshit..if he sucks so much he wouldent be making 1.2 million dollars a month doing shows...they pay him like 250 grand-350 grand to do one show...cmon now



Talent has nothing to do with how much money you make. Look at Vanilla Ice, Soulja Boy, New Kids On The Block, any boy bands/girl bands. So you can throw that argument in the garbage with Lil Wayne.


Also, I don't like house/trance/techno music either.


I listen to music that is relevant and that means something, not just pointless bubble gum for middle school kids to recite in the hallways between classes.


----------



## theotherside

On the right buzz the new hip hop robot voice thing can be tight! No one gets on my nerves more than Southern Rap. In houston our stations play almost nothing but Local shite. " Big rims, big booty hoes, I'm so cool with my gold teeth" etc. Blows.


----------



## treezy z

lil wayne is a sick rapper.
he seems to save his good shit for mixtapes though (i'm guessing because it doesn't really matter if they sell a shitload or not.)


----------



## spaceyourbass

It's not the music that pisses me off so much anymore.  I mean what are you gonna do...it's dance/party/club music.  In 20 years, people will think it is just as outrageously cheesy as we think of crappy 80's music.  It's the fashon model wannabe motherfuckers that piss me off.  If I see Lil Wayne without his shirt off one more time, I'm going to shit on somebody.  And I don't even watch videos!  And Jim Jones for example, he got pissed when they didn't put him in the "Swagger like Us" song because he thinks he's the best dresser in hip-hop.  Give me a fucking break with your pink shirt wearing bitch ass.  I know that the definition of 'hip-hop' includes fashion, but these dudes are supposed to be rappers NOT models.  And I mean, are there entire malls that only sell clothing lines from rappers?  I have never seen a fucking piece of clothes made by a rapper other than G-Unit (which btw blows without Young Buck).

There's never going to be another classic age of hip-hop like there was in the 90s.  All that has been done before.

A lot of the fact that rap sucks a lot more today is due to *the audience *(the ones paying money for CDs and shows).  In the 90s rap had a much more devoted fanbase that took pride in the fact that they listened to rap and their girlfriends listened to bubble gum shit or R&B (even some R&B was tight then).  The fanbase was much more hardcore.  Nowadays you got 12 year old girls asking Daddy for money to buy The Carter 3 because they heard Lollipop on the radio...give me a fucking break


----------



## billywitchdoc.com

DipsetOxy87 said:


> that prom shit was hardbody fam!!!!!! lol r u crazy...in an interview..he said hes trying to let his fans have an open mind, letting them step over into a new genre..rock, the ones who dont listen to it....if he wasnt so smart he wouldent be where he is....whcih is making music sound good..its funny how people say..he sucks blah blah its fucking bullshit..if he sucks so much he wouldent be making 1.2 million dollars a month doing shows...they pay him like 250 grand-350 grand to do one show...cmon now



hahah that just shows how much kids like you are all over his cock. lil wayne has all the white kids under some sorta spell makin the kids think hes fuckin god. ahh hes a black guy with tattoos and chains, ohh hhes sooooo coool, i dont fuckin get it that niga garbage,there are 100 of real MC's that are alive and better than him but dont get enough recognition 

why people say raps changed because it went from comin from nothin and talkin bout real shit to talkin about unattainable things. i got this, i got that, more money than you it gets fuckin old, and thats all that is in most rapper now of days lyrics 

there are some good artists out there still, but you cant find them on mtv and the radio. the 'rap' game changed but real hip hop never died. i love good music and there are still some good artists out there, they might not have the newest cars and the coolest videos but who the fuck cares


----------



## JoeTheStoner

im gettin money and i got the plug
drought season in, chickens going for a dub
now how u love that. how u love that 
sell it for a dub and i paying 10 flat 
now thats profit all the time
got so many stacks and im still selling dimes
so u know i got the sack
try n' jack shit get ya wig pushed back
young juice man and i dont play like that 






... all i need is a bangin beat with phat bass, lyrics about smokin weed, selling drugs, and fucking bitches that so much d in my trunk my speakers won't bump shit n' im str8.


----------



## tripmonkey505

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPaNaD2gr-E   then

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nO0ZSpqquk   now


----------



## Tupac777

DipsetOxy87 said:


> <-----has a passion to, as well as other bluelighters. *i love lil wayne*, i think eh does do justise to MUSIC not even just rap. obviously everyone knows he jumps to different genre's and he makes it sound good.








IMO,90's rap is the best.it just mostly sucks now,and i agree with the older rappers who complain about it today.and these "washed up fucksticks" arent mad cuz theyre not on the scene,theyre mad because_ it really does suck ass_...

also,i fuckin hate lil waynes voice...


----------



## GreenMachine

There definitely was a HUGE change. Hip hop used to be a very underground thing, and now its the extreme opposite. Most "hip hop" you hear today is really just club music with a hip hop beat and gangster attitude. That being said I can still enjoy some of it for what it is, I can get down to some weezy, because you can tell that he KNOWS that his music is rediculous, and his style plays into that. The hip hop I really love is the more chilled out 90's stuff (in addition to gangsta rap too), but the game has really changed since back then. MUCH less emphasis on rapping, more emphasis on just repetitive talking. If you look at the demographic of people that listen to this stuff its mostly a younger group, and honestly it sends a pretty shitty message. You can even tell by all of the lyrics all these guys care about is the money, so they're going to make bland pop music to be marketed to the masses. 

I think this club hip hop thing is just a phase but it is totally taking the real credibility away from true hip hop. (though im totally a fan of 808s, that much im down with)

I'd like to see hip hop get funky and soulful again.


----------



## Khadijah

I could say alot about this ish but Ima just put it on the record that I miss that grimey shit , the timberlands n black hoodies shit, i like it raw


Sometimes i take it back n just play somethin that i aint heard in a minute n i hear it like its all over again for the first time. i put on its dark and hell is hot n gave it a good listen thru and damn that shit STILL on point even 10 yrs later. aint NOTHING out on the radio like that now.


----------



## Geeno

^it's too bad that dmx has had such problems and was forced to play up the dog persona so much. His true talent and ability was definitely masked by the time that album even came to light. I love it, don't get me wrong.

I also declared January 18th to be National DMX day.


----------



## Roger&Me

Meh, I just think the good rap is _still_ in the underground, as there's no mainstream market for the real grimey shit. I could list off dope-ass rappers all day that put out fire tracks, but not many of you guys would know who they are. I like rap that's real and that has a sense of humor -- this radio shit just doesn't cut it.

Lil Wayne is popular because he rips off the style of less popular rappers -- look up some Fat Bastard or Double T shit from 2004 or sooner, and you'll see exactly who Lil Wayne has been ripping off.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

well then lil wayne must be doing something right. hes an artist, he covers different genre cuz he can...dont blame the fans. blame him for making catchy good music


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ

Roger&Me said:


> Meh, I just think the good rap is _still_ in the underground, as there's no mainstream market for the real grimey shit. I could list off dope-ass rappers all day that put out fire tracks, but not many of you guys would know who they are. I like rap that's real and that has a sense of humor -- this radio shit just doesn't cut it.
> 
> Lil Wayne is popular because he rips off the style of less popular rappers -- look up some *Fat Bastard* or *Double T* shit from 2004 or sooner, and you'll see exactly who Lil Wayne has been ripping off.




Jesus Christ, don't tell me you listen to DSR... They can go in the same garbage truck with Lil Wayne and Gucci Mane


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ

DipsetOxy87 said:


> well then lil wayne must be doing something right. hes an artist, he covers different genre cuz he can...dont blame the fans. blame him for making catchy good music




There is no logic in that what so ever. If that is the case then you are saying Backstreet Boys, N Sync, Brittney Spears, 98 Degrees, Jonas Brothers and shit like that is good music due to their mainstream success. Wayne is popular because a bunch of suburban white kids have no fucking taste. 


On a side-note, I'm not saying I believe this whole study, but it is interesting never the less...

 A study was done to relate the music a person listens to, with their IQ
Check the results





http://musicthatmakesyoudumb.virgil.gr/

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2315392.ece

Wayne fans are dumbasses according to that.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lol thats exactly what im saying yes its all good music, all of it not to me thats my opinion. but if you suck, then you dont go mainstream point blank.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

TheLoneStarDJ said:


> There is no logic in that what so ever. If that is the case then you are saying Backstreet Boys, N Sync, Brittney Spears, 98 Degrees, Jonas Brothers and shit like that is good music due to their mainstream success. Wayne is popular because a bunch of suburban white kids have no fucking taste.
> 
> 
> On a side-note, I'm not saying I believe this whole study, but it is interesting never the less...
> 
> A study was done to relate the music a person listens to, with their IQ
> Check the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://musicthatmakesyoudumb.virgil.gr/
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2315392.ece
> 
> Wayne fans are dumbasses according to that.



i dont think that graph does justice lol. triple platinum can speak for itself. making 1 million dollars a month for just shows can speak for itself. every artist in the industry wanting wayne on there track speaks for itself.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

i respect wayne as an artist. and cmon white suburban kids just didnt buy the album, and if they did id like to see where you read that. and did you ever see a lil wayne concert id say 85% is black.


----------



## delta_9

I'm too lazy to read all the replies but rap and hip hop and not the same thing.  Rap nowadays is a joke.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

people just hate lol, its funny.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

and people saying rap nowdays is a joke. well then i guess your listening to the wrong people LOL, theres plenty of good rappers who make meaningful tracks try ransom, joe buddens, joell ortiz. then come back to the thread


----------



## delta_9

What's funny is that you think rap and hip hop are synonyms 8)


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lol if you go back to my first post and read it you wouldent say that lol no they arent the same. in the publics eye rap is hiphop and vice versa.  to people who pay attention to it they think different. READ


----------



## delta_9

I read your title.  I can only assume when you type "Hip-Hop/Rap" you mean to say they are one in the same.

edit - oh sorry, I forgot to add lol lol lol 8)


----------



## DipsetOxy87

Hard Body Muddafucka Got The Heart Of A Killer
Young God In Da Buildin Bout To Start A Religion
Bout To Call Bin Laden Up And Order Some Missles
Brang Em Straight To Ya Block And Go To War Wit You Bitches
If U Hit The Head Then The Rest Fall In Position
Shoot A Nigga On His Porch And Make Him Fall In His Kitchen
Copped A Big Boy Porsche Wit All The Specifics
And I Keep That Torch Baby Call Me Olympics
Red White Blue Pills Flippin Skills Like Gyminsts
And Neva Give A Bitch Money Blood Or Kidneys
When The Gun Goes Pow I Be At The Finish
Wit My Medal Round My Neck Autograph On My Tennis
The Land Of Da Murder Dope Crack And Syringes
Pull Up On Ya In Da Coupe How Fat Is Ya Engine
Neva Talk To Those That Sat On Dem Benches Boy
I Was In Da Game On 4th And Inches
These Niggas Want The Business
Imma Give These Boys Da Business
See U Fuckin Wit Da Boy That Told Yall Ta Fuck Christmas
Got All These Hoes Trippin
Got All These Hoes Strippin
No We Aint PSC But Them Bitches Know We Tippin
I Juss Bought A Pint And Aint None Of Yall Sippin
Make My Friends Buy They Own Fuck Im Tired Of Being Friendly
Aint Gotta Lie Juss To Try To Be Wit Me
Bitches Up In Heaven  That Died To Be With Me
Im Crazy For Being Wayne Or Is Wayne Juss Crazy
I Been Around Im Still Around Like Them Geico Cavemen
Hairpin Trigga No I Wont Shave It
I Spot Hip Hop In The Ocean Im Gonna Save It
The South Is So Dirty Bitch U Can Bathe It
Hollygrove Dawg And I Feel Like Matin
Babygirl Yo Pussy Lookin So Vacant
And Its Fuck You And Fuck Georgia Bush Not Makin
Fuck Waste Deep Im In Ova My Head
But Its Cool Imma Make It Im Good Like Meagan
Your Girl Want Me To Come Ronald Like Reagan
Your Boyfriend Is Softer Than A Carton Of Eggs And
I Dont Fear Nothing But God And Weddings
At The Top Of My Paper Like Im Starting A Heading
My Homie Santana Yea Das My Ace
But You May Know Us As I Cant Feel My Face

- lil wayne and yes that is very hot...lol he said bitches in heaven that died to be with me...now how can you not think that is illl


----------



## delta_9

Nice copy & paste


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lol obviously, what else was i gonna do sit there and write it LOL. what do you mean nice copy and paste? your making no sense i want people to see what he said.


----------



## delta_9

All these rappers who rap about selling drugs and killing people and pimpin hoes 8) is rediculous to me.  It's the fakest shit I've ever heard, they're professional musicians they dont sell drugs they dont pimp and they dont kill people.  Sure, they may have nice cars with nice rims, or "Ds on that bitch" if you will, but they make their money selling music, not drugs and not women.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

exactly why there called artists lol they paint pictures with there mind that people can relate to its not fake its art.


----------



## delta_9

Bottom line, taste in music is subjective.  No one is right and no one is wrong, so this thread is pointless.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

well this thread was pertaining to comments that rappers from 90's made  modern day music dude. the ones who were washed up and sucked and are mad just because they arent involved in something that grew way bigger in the last 15 years


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ

DipsetOxy87 said:


> Hard Body Muddafucka Got The Heart Of A Killer
> Young God In Da Buildin Bout To Start A Religion
> Bout To Call Bin Laden Up And Order Some Missles
> Brang Em Straight To Ya Block And Go To War Wit You Bitches
> If U Hit The Head Then The Rest Fall In Position
> Shoot A Nigga On His Porch And Make Him Fall In His Kitchen
> Copped A Big Boy Porsche Wit All The Specifics
> And I Keep That Torch Baby Call Me Olympics
> Red White Blue Pills Flippin Skills Like Gyminsts
> And Neva Give A Bitch Money Blood Or Kidneys
> When The Gun Goes Pow I Be At The Finish
> Wit My Medal Round My Neck Autograph On My Tennis
> The Land Of Da Murder Dope Crack And Syringes
> Pull Up On Ya In Da Coupe How Fat Is Ya Engine
> Neva Talk To Those That Sat On Dem Benches Boy
> I Was In Da Game On 4th And Inches
> These Niggas Want The Business
> Imma Give These Boys Da Business
> See U Fuckin Wit Da Boy That Told Yall Ta Fuck Christmas
> Got All These Hoes Trippin
> Got All These Hoes Strippin
> No We Aint PSC But Them Bitches Know We Tippin
> I Juss Bought A Pint And Aint None Of Yall Sippin
> Make My Friends Buy They Own Fuck Im Tired Of Being Friendly
> Aint Gotta Lie Juss To Try To Be Wit Me
> Bitches Up In Heaven  That Died To Be With Me
> Im Crazy For Being Wayne Or Is Wayne Juss Crazy
> I Been Around Im Still Around Like Them Geico Cavemen
> Hairpin Trigga No I Wont Shave It
> I Spot Hip Hop In The Ocean Im Gonna Save It
> The South Is So Dirty Bitch U Can Bathe It
> Hollygrove Dawg And I Feel Like Matin
> Babygirl Yo Pussy Lookin So Vacant
> And Its Fuck You And Fuck Georgia Bush Not Makin
> Fuck Waste Deep Im In Ova My Head
> But Its Cool Imma Make It Im Good Like Meagan
> Your Girl Want Me To Come Ronald Like Reagan
> Your Boyfriend Is Softer Than A Carton Of Eggs And
> I Dont Fear Nothing But God And Weddings
> At The Top Of My Paper Like Im Starting A Heading
> My Homie Santana Yea Das My Ace
> But You May Know Us As I Cant Feel My Face
> 
> - lil wayne and yes that is very hot...lol he said bitches in heaven that died to be with me...now how can you not think that is illl




Explain what that verse is about please. Tell me it's point and significance and the name of the song. Without the help of Google if possible.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

google wouldent explain that song, and its called metaphors and punchlines and the beat he does it to is very good. your opinion though. you dont have to like it


----------



## delta_9

Well we cant hear the beat and without it that is just poetry.


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ

Yea, but its just a bunch of random lines that amount to absolutley nothing. There is no context in that what so ever, no substance.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uM66N_KjnqU

^^^ That single song is greater than Waynes career.


----------



## delta_9

True.  I never said it was _good_ poetry, but if one had to put a label on it it would pretty much have to be "poetry"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

listen to the clock on the wall 

im so hood, the juice man convicted
dekalb county dope charges got me twisted
bubba kush i smoke and its in a swisher
ghetto broad, ghetto car its a perfect picture 
take me out the hood, hell nah im still pitchin
pardon me i don't do no picket fences 
been shot 8 times so that got me highly defensive
pussy leg shooter got me walkin with a limp n'
strapped bitch yea im strapped bitch with an a.k
im so hood 30 inches on my chevrolet

aye, okay


----------



## DipsetOxy87

TheLoneStarDJ said:


> Yea, but its just a bunch of random lines that amount to absolutley nothing. There is no context in that what so ever, no substance.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uM66N_KjnqU
> 
> ^^^ That single song is greater than Waynes career.




its a shame it only has 4 thousand views, apparently no one cares about him


----------



## DipsetOxy87

and thats what you think i think different. this thread isnt going anywhere like delta 9 said. i made this thread pertaining to oldder artists and what they think about music now. not to be in a debate about whose a better rapper, because its opinion fueled.


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ

DipsetOxy87 said:


> its a shame it only has 4 thousand views, apparently no one cares about him



That's because he isn't a pop rapper. His message goes far beyond the simple minded sheep that are responsible for the mainstream success of trash ass rappers like Lil Wayne, Soulja Boy, Mike Jones, Gucci Mane, OJ Da Juiceman, Shawty Lo, D4L, Franchize Boyz, and the list goes on...


----------



## chuchu

Going back to the original topic. Where i come from theres a station that plays exclusively 80's and 90's hiphop. Everytime i listen to their music i think damn what happened to rap now its just that computer generated wannabe screw music sound on every beat. Tpain lilwayne and his ilk should be shot for the desecration of a genre of music that i grew up on and up to a certain point in my life defined me. The artist who is(was) trying to revive this was nas. His album nigger or whatever name he released it with is just but a glimpse into real rap. Oh and those wondering why i dont mention mixtapes and  'underground' artists is because i hold these people in very little light no matter what anyone thinks. They are the reason bullshit  music is being peddled rather than go mainstream and change the scene they choose to remain hidden much to the detriment of something they vow allegiance to....sorry for the rant but yeah it is what it is.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

TheLoneStarDJ said:


> That's because he isn't a pop rapper. His message goes far beyond the simple minded sheep that are responsible for the mainstream success of trash ass rappers like Lil Wayne, Soulja Boy, Mike Jones, Gucci Mane, OJ Da Juiceman, Shawty Lo, D4L, Franchize Boyz, and the list goes on...



his message sucks.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

i dont think any single song is greater then wayne's career.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

its how you make yourself appear to a vast audience and what you do with your art, and obviously lil wayne must be doing a good job of it.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

its funny LOL you named all rappers from the south. i agree with all of them except lil wayne. name some east coast rappers...joe buddens, joell ortiz, fabolous, paul caine, ransom...cmon the list goes on they spit real shit, shit people can relate to.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

they can tell story's, like an author writes a book they write it in rhymr form and people relate to it.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

naming the suckiest rappers from the south (except lil wayne), to try and prove your point isnt going to work, and i think you know that. theres a bunch of wack ass rappers from back then to. music is exactly what it is back then. good music and bad music and if you fail to realize that its just because every single one of youz wanna be be like eachother no rap isnt what it used to be PLEASE


----------



## DipsetOxy87

you saying those sucky ass rappers from the south is like me saying vanilla ice and MC hammer. your missing the point


----------



## Khadijah

TheLoneStarDJ said:


> There is no logic in that what so ever. If that is the case then you are saying Backstreet Boys, N Sync, Brittney Spears, 98 Degrees, Jonas Brothers and shit like that is good music due to their mainstream success. Wayne is popular because a bunch of suburban white kids have no fucking taste.
> 
> 
> On a side-note, I'm not saying I believe this whole study, but it is interesting never the less...
> 
> A study was done to relate the music a person listens to, with their IQ
> Check the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://musicthatmakesyoudumb.virgil.gr/
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2315392.ece
> 
> Wayne fans are dumbasses according to that.




Are you fucking retarded? IQ scores dont go into quadruple digits. IQs range from around 50 to the mid 100's. Your chart shows "IQ scores" in the THOUSANDS, for people who listen to classical music and at *876 *for the supposed *dumbest *people. 

Stephen fuckin hawking is said to have a IQ score somewhere around *160*. So, according to this chart, apparently all the stupid, low iq people, who just COINCIDENTALLY happen to listen to music that the people who made the chart dont like, are still more intelligent than the smartest living genius by over 600 points?

the people sittin here judging intelligence, BASED ON A HOMEMADE INTERNET CHART that seems to say that IQ can be measured in thousands of points, must be dumb as dirt to believe that shit. I really hope nobody actually looked at that and took it serious or believed there was any merit or actual real facts or science behind it. 

I aint even gonna go into the things that influence iq score, or the crazy lil idea about how music taste is influenced by a HELL of a lot more shit than your intelligence level. The fact that you could post a chart thats clearly arbitrary and made for shits n giggles, and put it here as factual evidence to try and support your arguement, and NOT NOTICE that the supposed IQ's are impossibly high numbers right at the beginning, speaks for itself.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lacey k said:


> Are you fucking retarded? IQ scores dont go into quadruple digits. IQs range from around 50 to the mid 100's. Your chart shows "IQ scores" in the THOUSANDS, for people who listen to classical music and at *876 *for the supposed *dumbest *people.
> 
> Stephen fuckin hawking is said to have a IQ score somewhere around *160*. So, according to this chart, apparently all the stupid, low iq people, who just COINCIDENTALLY happen to listen to music that the people who made the chart dont like, are still more intelligent than the smartest living genius by over 600 points?
> 
> the people sittin here judging intelligence, BASED ON A HOMEMADE INTERNET CHART that seems to say that IQ can be measured in thousands of points, must be dumb as dirt to believe that shit. I really hope nobody actually looked at that and took it serious or believed there was any merit or actual real facts or science behind it.
> 
> I aint even gonna go into the things that influence iq score, or the crazy lil idea about how music taste is influenced by a HELL of a lot more shit than your intelligence level. The fact that you could post a chart thats clearly arbitrary and made for shits n giggles, and put it here as factual evidence to try and support your arguement, and NOT NOTICE that the supposed IQ's are impossibly high numbers right at the beginning, speaks for itself.



lacey, i thought the same thing to we read it wrong. the graph shows what people scored on there sat's and then if they scored low they listen to lil wayne. thats not IQ scores its SAT scores. its a stupid fucking graph and doesent do justice


----------



## DipsetOxy87

LOL LoneStarDJ the person who posted it didnt even realize what it was he said IQ not SAT LOL, a point hes trying to make. DJLoneStar you must not be a good DJ or get any gigs if your playing some bullshit at a club LOL play what people want to hear not what you think is good with lyrics it aint just lyrics no more its beats and melodys and everything. god, id liek to see if you played some conscience rap at a club and see what people think of you haha


----------



## DipsetOxy87

you would end up getting a bottle thrown at your head and your equipment robbed


----------



## tripmonkey505

Lil' Wayne is straight up WANNNKSTAAAA!


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lol and hate is what keeps him fueled, keep it coming


----------



## tripmonkey505

just because the millions of people who listen to him are pretty fuckin dumb doesnt make him great. its nothing personal against him i think that whole commercial rap gangsta persona that people (especailly nice rich white kids from very nice towns) carry when they lap this garbage up. its not music people.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lmao so you blame the fans..so his album went triple platinum now your telling me the millions of people that bought his alum ALL of them are dumb! your not making sence. let his career speak for itself. oh yea and hi hater


----------



## Pudaan

All the fake retards i know listen to the stuff on the radio.

all the chill people who know who they are, and are comfortable with themselves dont. 

It is very easy to tell the difference, I dont need a chart to tell me what i already know.

Dipsetoxy you are just further showing how retarded those kinds of people are.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lol so because i listen to lil wayne im a fake retard?, i suppose millions of people are LOL unless you can back it up you should keep your mouth closed, i dont need to back it up, his career does that already. this debate is going nowhere its opinions. and this isnt what the thread is about im done. i listen to what i listen to and im comfortable with myself. ok Pudann? lol dick


----------



## tripmonkey505

DipsetOxy87 said:


> lmao so you blame the fans..so his album went triple platinum now your telling me the millions of people that bought his alum ALL of them are dumb! your not making sence. let his career speak for itself. *oh yea and hi hater*



hahhahhahah


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lol yep


----------



## kultron

Dipsetoxy, you and I are a rare breed. Why's that? Because we aren't hipster contrarians that try real hard and wear our music 'taste' on our sleeve. Apparently to be 'true' or 'underground' in the hip-hop business today you have to speak only about 'issues' and have a totally undanceable beat. I work in the largest indie store in my city, yet I listen to the mainstream radio channels. Why? Because I like discovering new music regardless of its intent or message, as I'm not some pretentious douche that selects music to augment my 'personality'.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

kultron said:


> Dipsetoxy, you and I are a rare breed. Why's that? Because we aren't hipster contrarians that try real hard and wear our music 'taste' on our sleeve. Apparently to be 'true' or 'underground' in the hip-hop business today you have to speak only about 'issues' and have a totally undanceable beat. I work in the largest indie store in my city, yet I listen to the mainstream radio channels. Why? Because I like discovering new music regardless of its intent or message, as I'm not some pretentious douche that selects music to augment my 'personality'.




Kultron i couldent of said it any better, thankyou. On these boards were rare breads, but lil wayne didnt go triple platinum on 1 album because of luck LOL its because millions of people respect his art.


----------



## tingtangman

DipsetOxy87 said:


> Kultron i couldent of said it any better, thankyou. On these boards were rare breads, but lil wayne didnt go triple platinum on 1 album because of luck LOL its because millions of people respect his art.



...respect...his art?  WTF?  the guys raps about straight dumbass shit.  i forgot about the lost art of selling crack and pimping hoes.  His lyrics barely ever rhyme, or make sense, and his beats are shit.  a milli, a milli, a milli, a milli, a milli


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lol thats 1 beat, which didnt suck. LOL if it did it wouldent be the biggest beat of 2008 that EVERYONE in the industry hopped on to do a verse on. check the facts


----------



## DipsetOxy87

im done posting here, the debate is stupid. ill leave you with this take your fav rapper from any era and take his career and weigh it against lil wayne's career....dont say it cant compare...well u wud be right cuz it CANT compare to waynes. hes making over a mill on shows a month. im done


----------



## DipsetOxy87

tingtangman said:


> ...respect...his art?  WTF?  the guys raps about straight dumbass shit.  i forgot about the lost art of selling crack and pimping hoes.  His lyrics barely ever rhyme, or make sense, and his beats are shit.  a milli, a milli, a milli, a milli, a milli



and what rappers do you like like canibus and shit, lol i dont wanna hear rhymes about mathematical equasions or russian space stations, i stick to whats hot, what i can bump in my car and what the girls like because frankly, thats what i enjoy.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

ok ok ok ok im done im keeping my mouth closed. lil wayne is a beast!


----------



## gdogg

So, if I'm reading this right, there is a split between mid 90's rappers versus the stuff from now?  Well, I'm guessing I'm a bit older than you guys then, coz for me the big split was the early 90's.  It might be heresy for me to say it but I never got into 2pac and Biggie.  2Pac's 'thug' lifestyle just didn't appeal - particularly when EVERYone else then wanted to be saying the same shit ad infinitum and Biggie had some of the lamest 80's sampling beats ever - the Police?!  Fuck P.Diddy.

I fell out of love with hip hop when the mid 90's came along, so standing outside, I can see a continuum between then and now.  The much bigger split was early 90's when there was such a huge array of styles and lyrical subject matters and beats, now it seems to be a split along party-pop rap and thug lifestyles.  Where's the innovation?


----------



## DipsetOxy87

im just going to pretend that i didnt hear what you said about biggie's beats. because apparently you have no clue what your talking about. biggie and pac made path's and are probabaly the 2 posterboy's for hip-hop, you got no clue what your saying


----------



## tingtangman

ill agree that biggie and pac made the path for what is going on today, but to even compare lil wayne to biggie or pac is like blasphemy.
oh and my favorite hip-hop artists are currently Celph Titled, Apathy, Louis Logic, Symmetry, and Reason.  A couple of their albums put lil wayne to shame.


----------



## gdogg

DipsetOxy87 said:


> and what rappers do you like like canibus and shit, lol i dont wanna hear rhymes about mathematical equasions or russian space stations, i stick to whats hot, what i can bump in my car and what the girls like because frankly, thats what i enjoy.



THAT says a lot to me.  Thats maybe what hip hop is about now, but I prefer a little innovation, a little creativity and a little excitement, not the bland lyrically generic shit that you apparently think is breaking boundaries.  Still, it takes all tastes.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lol, show me where i comapred lil wayne to them, also im a fan of celph titled and apathy and reason. and no there albums dont put lil wayne to shame. if it did they wouldve sold more.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

didnt say it was breaking boundries, to make a point do you put words in my mouth? lol ridicolous. you just love to hate wayne. hes doing it big and its people like you. your probaaly the type of kids who go out of your way to post on a youtube video of lil wayne saying how he sucks LOL


----------



## DipsetOxy87

carter 3 did triple platinum. wayne brings somethin diff to the table, and whatever he brings is hot and whatever hes doing, it must be right. just admit it


----------



## DipsetOxy87

wayne is worth i think a couple hundred million thats crazy for the rap game, if he sucked so bad rappers wouldent pay him 75 g's for one verse, to make an apperance on the song. oh man you guys got no clue what the hell youz are talkin about haha


----------



## tripmonkey505

DipsetOxy87 said:


> lol, show me where i comapred lil wayne to them, also im a fan of celph titled and apathy and reason. and no there albums dont put lil wayne to shame. if it did they wouldve sold more.



your a fucking idiot the amount of people that buy something doesnt make it better that something that sold less. what the fuck!?!?!??!  everything you say just makes you sound dumber and dumber. im having a good laugh watching you defend this shitty fucking "music" with everything you got like its important to you. wayne is a fucking dumbass who takes a bunch of drugs and talks about stupid shit while ryming words with the same word. its garbage and is marketed towards idiots and since the majority of the people are idiots it sold real well.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lol dont curse it shows how mad your getting, and you cant call 3 million people dumb. and when theres money involved, obviously they have some kind of talent thats getting them paid that much, eat a dik faggotsss!


----------



## DipsetOxy87

its not that important to me pal, LOL its funny because everytime i voice my opinion, everyone else gets on the defense, like its IMPORTANT to you that lil wayne sucks so bad.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

im done speaking, let his career like i said, speak for itself. and keep listening to your science raps. HAHA peace


----------



## tripmonkey505

DipsetOxy87 said:


> lol dont curse it shows how mad your getting, and you cant call 3 million people dumb. and when theres money involved, obviously they have some kind of talent thats getting them paid that much, eat a dik faggotsss!



im not mad at all man im having fun getting a rise out of you.  and YOU seem to HAVE to defend this "rapper" whenever someone has something bad to say that seems to be VERY important to you for some reason. and YES i will say it again those 3 million people YES 3 MILLION PEOPLE are FUCKING IDIOTS!


----------



## DipsetOxy87

werd


----------



## amor fati

^for future reference, you can type one post as opposed to 6 in a row.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

im aware


----------



## tingtangman

going platinum doesnt mean shit.
a list of other people who have gone platinum:

shania twain: come on over - 20x platinum
backstreet boys: backstreet boyts - 14x platinum
britney spears: ...baby one more time - 14x platinum
dirty dancing soundtrack - 11x platinum


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ

Damn, DipsetOxy is a Wayne stan. Making 10 individual posts in a row to defend a man he has never met in his life. How does Wayne's testicles taste? Like a lollipop maybe??


Also, I made the mistake of putting IQ instead of SAT scores, but either way, it reflects intelligence. Obviously there is a correlation between high SAT scores and a high IQ.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lol proving a point doesent mean im on his dick. and platinum doesent mean anything, well triple does. LOL dickheads


----------



## DipsetOxy87

TheLoneStarDJ said:


> Damn, DipsetOxy is a Wayne stan. Making 10 individual posts in a row to defend a man he has never met in his life. How does Wayne's testicles taste? Like a lollipop maybe??
> 
> 
> Also, I made the mistake of putting IQ instead of SAT scores, but either way, it reflects intelligence. Obviously there is a correlation between high SAT scores and a high IQ.





hm, really. well explain then, obviously you dont wanna make up your mind do i have bad taste in music or my IQ is low because im trying to voice my opinion.your not making sence. i seriously hope your not a DJ in Texas, i bet niggas dont even fuck with you, or stay at the bar or club if you play music. play your wack shit and end up gettin ya head cracked open i bet.


----------



## Tupac777

DipshitOxy,stop fuckin quadroople posting...god im sick lil wayne dick riders...the niggas a fuckin trend that suburban white boys have picked up,and i guess by your fucked up logic,Soulja Boy is a good rapper too


----------



## DipsetOxy87

Tupac777 said:


> DipshitOxy,stop fuckin quadroople posting...god im sick lil wayne dick riders...the niggas a fuckin trend that suburban white boys have picked up,and i guess by your fucked up logic,Soulja Boy is a good rapper too




Tupac im sorry i didnt realize you were a moderator, not. everyone is getting so mad cause im saying lil wayne is great, you must hate that. your from murda mass, lmao Massachusetts is so real "nigga". HA! and quadroople is spelled quadruple.


----------



## Tupac777

DipsetOxy87 said:


> Tupac im sorry i didnt realize you were a moderator, not. everyone is getting so mad cause im saying lil wayne is great, you must hate that. your from murda mass, lmao Massachusetts is so real "nigga". HA! and quadroople is spelled quadruple.


i dont really care if i spelled quadruple wrong,youve been butchering the english language this entire thread so whatever...and what the fuck does me being from MA have to do wit anything,its just like everywhere else:its got its good parts and its bad parts.im not mad at you sayin lil wayne is great,im annoyed that his dick is so far up your ass that you think his shitty ass rapping is actually talent,again,niggas a trend.hes got teenage white girls everywhere goin crazy


----------



## DipsetOxy87

Tupac777 said:


> i dont really care if i spelled quadruple wrong,youve been butchering the english language this entire thread so whatever...and what the fuck does me being from MA have to do wit anything,its just like everywhere else:its got its good parts and its bad parts.im not mad at you sayin lil wayne is great,im annoyed that his dick is so far up your ass that you think his shitty ass rapping is actually talent,again,niggas a trend.hes got teenage white girls everywhere goin crazy



so you mean to tell me, those 3 million people that copped his album were white girls? i mean you have to back up what you say. and once again tupac, im voicing my opinion, to me lil wayne is great. people said he wasnt, so what i did was threw facts out. thats all, im not on his dick hes just my fav rapper. the people went just as far as me to come in here and post how he sucks, well i posted how hes good. and trends die out, trends dont last for 3 years they switch up. hes still goin fam


----------



## Tupac777

yea,_all 3 million _of them were white girls,thats exactly what i said8) and ,i could name a few trends that have lasted a while but died out...

and _yea_,youre the definition of dick rider,and because of that theres no use arguing with you


Murda Mass nigga


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lmao cool


----------



## Tupac777

Lol Kay


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ

DipsetOxy87 said:


> hm, really. well explain then, obviously you dont wanna make up your mind do i have bad taste in music or my IQ is low because im trying to voice my opinion.your not making sence. i seriously hope your not a DJ in Texas, i bet niggas dont even fuck with you, or stay at the bar or club if you play music. play your wack shit and end up gettin ya head cracked open i bet.



I said you have bad taste in music. If you read what I said before I posted that chart, I said that I didn't agree with it, I just thought it was interesting. 

Actually, I'm a pretty successful DJ. I DJ all over the state, playing what I want. I've DJ'd at SXSW 3 years in a row. I DJ'd in South Korea for the troops at an army base. 



Speaking about getting a head cracked open...  I bet this guy would get his head cracked open for saying "nigga" around a bunch of black folks...








Keep up the gangsta...


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lmao hop off my dick fagget and to answer your question, i live 4 blocks from where wu-tang grew up, where ghostface and method man still live. its regular neighborhoods next to bad ones, and hypothetically speaking anywhere really around NY, whiteboys sayin nigga is socially accepeted. i dont use it every it slips here and there from being around it so much, but i wouldent go out of my way im not no wigger. but back to the subject, LOL dont post a guys picture you fagget


----------



## Tupac777

thelonestardj said:


> speaking about getting a head cracked open...  I bet this guy would get his head cracked open for saying "nigga" around a bunch of black folks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep up the gangsta...


lmfao 
exactly what i expected..


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lmao cuz im not dressed gangster or with baggy clothes, because i care about the way i look lmao, youz are some homos


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ

DipsetOxy87 said:


> lmao hop off my dick fagget and to answer your question, i live 4 blocks from where wu-tang grew up, where ghostface and method man still live. its regular neighborhoods next to bad ones, and hypothetically speaking anywhere really around NY, whiteboys sayin nigga is socially accepeted. i dont use it every it slips here and there from being around it so much, but i wouldent go out of my way im not no wigger. but back to the subject, LOL dont post a guys picture you fagget



Faggot*

Accepted*

Wouldn't*


White boy that says "Nigga" = wigger

And for the simple reason that you brought up the wigger thing, especially without anyone mentioning it, just makes it that much more obvious that you are one. It's all good though, I'm sure Wayne likes having people like you around. Groupies who go around and lobby for him on the internet and dry the sweat off his testicles after he gets done with a hardcore metal session on the guitar with his lollipops and prom queens.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

yep he does


----------



## Tupac777

DipsetOxy87 said:


> yep he does


what,no more witty,smart ass comments?


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lol i could what you think i stopped because the homo posted a picture of me, no. its just youz are going off topic now with pictures of me, this is a non-gay thread. i think lil wayne is great along with alot of other artist, jedi mind tricks, kool g rap, em, biggie, pac, big daddy kane list goes on and on but its opinion fueled. no right or wrong. pointless


----------



## Tupac777

enough wit the "homo posted a pic of me lawlz" youre just mad cuz you got shit on...

Pointless?if it was so pointless why you go on so long defending that fake ass damu nigga?

but this thread has gone way fuckin off topic.im surprised its still open


----------



## delta_9

Dipset learn to use the edit button


----------



## tripmonkey505

TheLoneStarDJ said:


> I said you have bad taste in music. If you read what I said before I posted that chart, I said that I didn't agree with it, I just thought it was interesting.
> 
> Actually, I'm a pretty successful DJ. I DJ all over the state, playing what I want. I've DJ'd at SXSW 3 years in a row. I DJ'd in South Korea for the troops at an army base.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking about getting a head cracked open...  I bet this guy would get his head cracked open for saying "nigga" around a bunch of black folks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the gangsta...



HHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

hi hater! JHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHahhahahahah


----------



## DipsetOxy87

LOL pointless its like your getting satisfaction looking at my picture.this thread is beat lol i didnt get shitted on at all, because you posted a picture? like where does that even come into play with music.


----------



## chuchu

Please please close this thread having outlived its purpose and degenerated into racial insults and idol worship. Anything more dipset has to say should be directed to waynes little boys fanclub on facebook. Get a goddamn life boy.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lol


----------



## amor fati

This thread is exactly the entertainment I needed coming home from school.

...dipset, you kinda suck man.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

werd, you must not have freinds then lol sucks dude


----------



## amor fati

totally brah.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

great thread...I'd like to propose a toast, I said toast motherfucker.

My pockets swoll up they need slim fast
Got weight never been to a gym class
But I walk around with pounds in a gym bag
One call I can get rid of them real fast






rofl


----------



## tingtangman

funniest shit i have read in a long time


----------



## chinky

DipsetOxy87 said:


> ok ok ok ok im done im keeping my mouth closed. lil wayne is a beast!



I've read this thread up until this point and You sir are an idiot...personally I can't take a single word serious from you about good music with an s/n supporting dipset..I can't knock the man for makin his money but C3 was horrible, possibly one of the most overhyped albums of all time...if you bought it I feel sorry for you...

To whoever keeps hypin that garbage east coast music, get over it...joe buddens please- jersey trash,  ill give you joell ortiz he ok, but ransom-more garbage

Yall had your time, "renee" is one of my favorite songs of all time, capital punishment is still in the deck, so is hell on earth, but everything else from that genre that grimey dark wu tang shit....its all garbage

Personally, I'm bias to old chicago rap(say what you want) I'm also a really big fan of S&C music mainly Dj Screw, but my favorite group of alltime is UGK...can't no body fuck with chad and bun...with old 8ball and mjg a close second


----------



## Roger&Me

TheLoneStarDJ said:


> Jesus Christ, don't tell me you listen to DSR... They can go in the same garbage truck with Lil Wayne and Gucci Mane



Whatever bro, DSR had some of the most inventive lyrics in rap for a time. Especially Fat B.


----------



## Khadijah

TheLoneStarDJ said:


> Faggot*
> 
> Accepted*
> 
> Wouldn't*
> 
> 
> White boy that says "Nigga" = wigger



Yo, Iunno where you from but bein white n sayin that dont make u nothing, you are who you are, and youre real or you aint real, and it aint based on whether or not you say 'nigga'. Ever heard of your G pass. Well there you go. if you good then people in the hood know wat it is and nobody gives a shit. the only people judging is hatin ass people on the internet cuz i assure u nobody gives a fuck about it when Im talkin and that is a part of my vocabulary. whether i am around different people it dont change, whether im at some nice ass place with some whiteboys or with my girls in the projects that is how i speak and it aint never been a issue even with cats I dont know becuz real recognize real simple as that. 

It shouldnt be this big ass debate on whose "qualified" to say it, cuz you cant tell who someone really is over your internet connection. pretenders are easy to see but their mark aint the fact that they say 'nigga' and are white, its just the fact that they are fake that shines thru anything they say and that goes for all races. but dont assume that everybody white who talks a certain way is frontin.

NOW....Dont get me wrong. Dont get that shit twisted and think that I am defending punk asses who dont know when to keep their mouth shut or how to speak in certain situations. Becuz No doubt, a white kid who never been nowhere but whiteville and had whitebread friends and the only black people he knows is the ones on TV, is out of pocket sayin that shit. A kid like that who  thinks hes G and can just walk around droppin n bombs, now that is definately a 'wigga.' 

But I just wrote this post becuz i wanted to point out that not everyone whose white and says that word is a wigga, cuz theres alot of us that just says that naturally becuz its just how we talk and thats just the way it is like it or not. But i would say to the rest of people who is confused about it, If you gotta THINK about whether or not to say it, you shouldnt be sayin it at all. I dont know dipsetoxy87 or whether or not he real. I aint met him so I cant say. So I aint defending him in particular I just wanted to speak my piece.


----------



## tripmonkey505

lacey k said:


> Yo, Iunno where you from but bein white n sayin that dont make u nothing, you are who you are, and youre real or you aint real, and it aint based on whether or not you say 'nigga'. Ever heard of your G pass. Well there you go. if you good then people in the hood know wat it is and nobody gives a shit. the only people judging is hatin ass people on the internet cuz i assure u nobody gives a fuck about it when Im talkin and that is a part of my vocabulary. whether i am around different people it dont change, whether im at some nice ass place with some whiteboys or with my girls in the projects that is how i speak and it aint never been a issue even with cats I dont know becuz real recognize real simple as that.
> 
> It shouldnt be this big ass debate on whose "qualified" to say it, cuz you cant tell who someone really is over your internet connection. pretenders are easy to see but their mark aint the fact that they say 'nigga' and are white, its just the fact that they are fake that shines thru anything they say and that goes for all races. but dont assume that everybody white who talks a certain way is frontin.
> 
> NOW....Dont get me wrong. Dont get that shit twisted and think that I am defending punk asses who dont know when to keep their mouth shut or how to speak in certain situations. Becuz No doubt, a white kid who never been nowhere but whiteville and had whitebread friends and the only black people he knows is the ones on TV, is out of pocket sayin that shit. A kid like that who  thinks hes G and can just walk around droppin n bombs, now that is definately a 'wigga.'
> 
> But I just wrote this post becuz i wanted to point out that not everyone whose white and says that word is a wigga, cuz theres alot of us that just says that naturally becuz its just how we talk and thats just the way it is like it or not. But i would say to the rest of people who is confused about it, If you gotta THINK about whether or not to say it, you shouldnt be sayin it at all. I dont know dipsetoxy87 or whether or not he real. I aint met him so I cant say. So I aint defending him in particular I just wanted to speak my piece.



lolwut


----------



## DipsetOxy87

lacey k said:


> Yo, Iunno where you from but bein white n sayin that dont make u nothing, you are who you are, and youre real or you aint real, and it aint based on whether or not you say 'nigga'. Ever heard of your G pass. Well there you go. if you good then people in the hood know wat it is and nobody gives a shit. the only people judging is hatin ass people on the internet cuz i assure u nobody gives a fuck about it when Im talkin and that is a part of my vocabulary. whether i am around different people it dont change, whether im at some nice ass place with some whiteboys or with my girls in the projects that is how i speak and it aint never been a issue even with cats I dont know becuz real recognize real simple as that.
> 
> It shouldnt be this big ass debate on whose "qualified" to say it, cuz you cant tell who someone really is over your internet connection. pretenders are easy to see but their mark aint the fact that they say 'nigga' and are white, its just the fact that they are fake that shines thru anything they say and that goes for all races. but dont assume that everybody white who talks a certain way is frontin.
> 
> NOW....Dont get me wrong. Dont get that shit twisted and think that I am defending punk asses who dont know when to keep their mouth shut or how to speak in certain situations. Becuz No doubt, a white kid who never been nowhere but whiteville and had whitebread friends and the only black people he knows is the ones on TV, is out of pocket sayin that shit. A kid like that who  thinks hes G and can just walk around droppin n bombs, now that is definately a 'wigga.'
> 
> But I just wrote this post becuz i wanted to point out that not everyone whose white and says that word is a wigga, cuz theres alot of us that just says that naturally becuz its just how we talk and thats just the way it is like it or not. But i would say to the rest of people who is confused about it, If you gotta THINK about whether or not to say it, you shouldnt be sayin it at all. I dont know dipsetoxy87 or whether or not he real. I aint met him so I cant say. So I aint defending him in particular I just wanted to speak my piece.



well said lacey, trip monkey or lonestar...so a black person saying wutup cracka makes him a black person that wants to be white? opposed to a whiteboy sayin nigga..LOL dipset used to run new york. and they had that new york music, thats why i support dipset and fuck with them, obviously not no more i dont really follow them but this thread is beat. mods u can close it thanx for every1s input


----------



## Max Power

Roger&Me said:


> I could list off dope-ass rappers all day that put out fire tracks, but not many of you guys would know who they are.



do it then.


----------



## tingtangman

DipsetOxy87 said:


> mods u can close it thanx for every1s input



more like, "mods close this, i am tired of everyone laughing at me for loving waynes nuts"


----------



## DipsetOxy87

you keep going dude, shits over with lol ite ting tang. u got any other shit to do lol


----------



## tripmonkey505

DipsetOxy87 said:


> blah blah blah



go suck waynes dick some more


----------



## tingtangman

not really, no classes this week. this is pretty entertaining.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

need to get out more, finding comfort in a board isnt the way to go


----------



## amor fati

You're right, he should find comfort in OC and pop music.


----------



## Max Power

some real hip hop is Tribe Called Quest and old school Wu Tang


----------



## chinky

amor fati said:


> You're right, he should find comfort in OC and pop music.



you made a funny


----------



## DipsetOxy87

MaxPowers said:


> some real hip hop is Tribe Called Quest and old school Wu Tang




im a big fan of wu-tang, and yes there better then lil wayne lol....i see meth and ghostface from time to time there all over staten island , ghostface owns 3 starbucks out here and some rib shack. meths pretty chill jus a reg dude always out with his son...but yeah wu is that shit


----------



## amor fati

Method man's best interview ever http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du1UViOs4Hk


----------



## DipsetOxy87

amor fati said:


> Method man's best interview ever http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=du1UViOs4Hk





LOL that shit was on a smack dvd, i saw that shit mad funny


----------



## Tupac777

R.i.p. Odb


----------



## tree

I'm looking forward to reading through this entire thread, but I just want to give a counterexample, Jedi Mind Tricks. I just got a mix cd with a track from these guys on it and they are ill. I have this impression that there's a lot of heavy, smart underground hiphop around these days, just due to my view on the times as well as other artists I've heard while around the person who gave me this mix. 

But then again, I went to Rock the Bells this summer, and though I missed Immortal Technique, it basically felt like a 90's revival more than anything.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

tree said:


> I'm looking forward to reading through this entire thread, but I just want to give a counterexample, Jedi Mind Tricks. I just got a mix cd with a track from these guys on it and they are ill. I have this impression that there's a lot of heavy, smart underground hiphop around these days, just due to my view on the times as well as other artists I've heard while around the person who gave me this mix.
> 
> But then again, I went to Rock the Bells this summer, and though I missed Immortal Technique, it basically felt like a 90's revival more than anything.




yes jedi mind tricks are ridicolous...i think vinnie paz has 1 of the illest on point flows around...and his wordplay is un-touched. if you get a chance tree... check this shit right here by vinnie paz and kool g rap..and canibus...not a big fan of bis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzjkAtQl7fo&feature=related

vinnie got the ill verse in that shit, hes always talking about muslim shit since obviously hes a muslim italian, but he contradicts himself...he says hes a true muslim, wants to visit mecca just mad shit...but on a dvd he was eating pork, drinking a 40 and blazin. i mean any1 with religion does what they do but i just find it funny but check that shits fire

oh and immortal technique is pretty good i like his style and originality


----------



## tripmonkey505

DipsetOxy87 said:


> yes jedi mind tricks are ridicolous...i think vinnie paz has 1 of the illest on point flows around...and his wordplay is un-touched. if you get a chance tree... check this shit right here by vinnie paz and kool g rap..and canibus...not a big fan of bis
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzjkAtQl7fo&feature=related
> 
> vinnie got the ill verse in that shit, hes always talking about muslim shit since *obviously hes a muslim italian*, but he contradicts himself...he says hes a true muslim, wants to visit mecca just mad shit...but on a dvd he was eating pork, drinking a 40 and blazin. i mean any1 with religion does what they do but i just find it funny but check that shits fire
> 
> oh and immortal technique is pretty good i like his style and originality



muslim italian?


----------



## DipsetOxy87

tripmonkey505 said:


> muslim italian?




yes he grew up in philly, catholic..but spent alot of time at his muslim freinds house, read the qua ran and i guess wanted to get involved. but yeah, hes always talking some shit or dissing other religions. he is nice though

also when i was heavy into underground hiphop...it was a big rumor he converted to muslim to be more accepted in the rap game..dont know how but was confronted about it and didnt deny it...who knows why hes more accepted that way...personally IMO, whether your black or purple, jewish or a scientologist LOL, it dont matter as long as your on point and can ride a beat and can go hard on a track

example of vinnie paz rambling about shit..he is nice tho

I'm the American Taliban
I love my weaponary, it's from Japan
If I don't know you, don't converse with me just slap my hand
Or else your forcing me to cock it fucking back in blam
It ain't a loss to me, you soft as fucking bags of sand
I stay with the heavy metal like merciful fate
*Until I see the separation of church and the state*
*They take advantage of dying lives and seldom
So fuck the liars and the lying liars who tell em'*
And fuck everybody who say that I'm not on my D
*And fuck the Catholics,who supported the Nazi regime*
I'm the reason that logic in the philosophers dream
And the reason that I deposit a shot in your splean
*And while you worry about the second coming of your Jesus
There's a connection to vaccines and other diseases*
They hurtful procedures and use the tools well
Thats why they try to keep you from the water fuel cell
*I feel like putting a gat to my dome
Cos they faggots and they liars like the Vatican throne*
I bring the life into a track like I'm Lazarus Home
So never fuck around with me, I'm a statue of stone


----------



## tingtangman

army of the pharaohs is the shit. literally a hip-hop supergroup.

7L
Apathy
Celph Titled
Crypt the Warchild (Outerspace)
Demoz
Des Devious
Doap Nixon
Esoteric
King Magnetic
Jus Allah (Jedi Mind Tricks)
King Syze
Planetary (Outerspace)
Reef the Lost Cauze
Vinnie Paz (Jedi Mind Tricks)


shit cant be beat, ill rhymes and beats.


----------



## Anyone

*New rap/hip hop*

Can anyone recomend so me some good rap/ hip hop around these days or at least within the last 10 years or so.  Thanks


----------



## jam uh weezy

ask your friends who like hip hop, that's really the best source. word of mouth. go to some shows of an artist you already like.

or use the search feature.


----------



## Khadijah

wooo Drake comin out with some hot ish lately the nigga from toronto usually Im biased aginst canadian cats, and I know thats wrong so forgive me but I kno yall heard that suxxessful joint that b een all on the radio and his freestyle, dude goes "Ima kill the game and never send my condolences"lol he ripped it


----------



## Pander Bear

I'm totally biased against some kid from degrassi, but he's ok. He should just avoid rapping about how hard his city is.

My rec for the past year has been Wale. I'm standing by that for now.


----------



## Roujaxian

Lately i've been really into Wiz Khalifa. 

Maybe I'm just biased though cause im from pittsburgh


----------



## jam uh weezy

aceyalone's new album was such a let down...


----------



## PsychedelicPeptide

New UGK is dope!


----------



## Khadijah

Pander Bear said:


> I'm totally biased against some kid from degrassi, but he's ok. He should just avoid rapping about how hard his city is.
> 
> My rec for the past year has been Wale. I'm standing by that for now.



yea i know 8( Thats the one thing been keepin me doubtin a lil but his skills is aight, I do agree about that toronto shit, u see my post! See Sometimes I aint just hatin, u co signed me, canada cant get on that level lol....Toronto....Come to newark drake, But still real talk I am respectin his lil  thing right now


And that new Wale joint is def. killin it I got to agree  that one, but i really hate lady gaga, but the songs tight

A total agreement for once, me and u pander bear,  the moon is in  line with the planets or some shit??


----------



## Pander Bear

its not the first time, love.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Eminem
Tech N9ne
The Game
Joe Budden
Jedi Mind Tricks
Immortal Technique
DZK
Cage
B.O.B.
Ill Bill
Non Phixion
La Coka Nostra
Royce Da 5'9
Crooked I
Copywrite
Lupe Fiasco
Pharoahe Monch
Mykill Miers
Aesop Rock
Busdriver

and here is plenty more artists you may be interested in (not just hip-hop)


----------



## Cyc

lacey k said:


> wooo Drake comin out with some hot ish lately the nigga from toronto usually Im biased aginst canadian cats, and I know thats wrong so forgive me but I kno yall heard that suxxessful joint that b een all on the radio and his freestyle, dude goes "Ima kill the game and never send my condolences"lol he ripped it



What's wrong with Canadians ?


----------



## burn2shine

Brother Ali
Living Legends
Murs
Mos Def
Eyedea and Abilities
MF Doom (dangerdoom)
Atmosphere
Grouch and Eligh
Ras Kass


----------



## Pander Bear

Kyk said:


> What's wrong with Canadians ?



Your cities don't suffer from the same degree of urban beshittedness that American city centers do-- and like it or not, that's _somewhat_ important for hiphop.


----------



## leigh12

three six mafia 
project pat 
lil wyte 
chrome


----------



## Cyc

Pander Bear said:


> Your cities don't suffer from the same degree of urban beshittedness that American city centers do-- and like it or not, that's _somewhat_ important for hiphop.



I saw Atl... ROLLERSKATES LOL!

 but yeah, you have a point.


----------



## layzyhayzy

boys u need to look to the uk, theres some quality hip hop been going off here for years. i suggest doing some youtube searches for 

Jehst, Chester P, Taskforce, Foreign Beggarz, Stig of the Dump

trust me


----------



## Pander Bear

Kyk said:


> I saw Atl... ROLLERSKATES LOL!
> 
> but yeah, you have a point.



fear me!


*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 





and then there's...



*NSFW*: 



http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8014833.stm

 Atlanta Vice: A new US drugs hub?

By Emilio San Pedro
BBC News, Atlanta

US ofpni.spoololife.nfofipni.spoololife.nfocipni.spoololife.nfoals believe that Atlanta has bepni.spoololife.nfocome the prinpni.spoololife.nfocipni.spoololife.nfopal dispni.spoololife.nfotripni.spoololife.nfobupni.spoololife.nfotion point for the Mexpni.spoololife.nfoipni.spoololife.nfocan drugs carpni.spoololife.nfotels in the eastpni.spoololife.nfoern and southpni.spoololife.nfoern US.  "If they were makpni.spoololife.nfoing the telepni.spoololife.nfovipni.spoololife.nfosion show Miami Vice today it would probpni.spoololife.nfoapni.spoololife.nfobly be more appni.spoololife.nfopropni.spoololife.nfopripni.spoololife.nfoatepni.spoololife.nfoly calpni.spoololife.nfoled Metro Atlanta Vice, but with some distincpni.spoololife.nfotions," says Jack Kilpni.spoololife.nfolorin, direcpni.spoololife.nfotor of Atlanta's High Inpni.spoololife.nfotenpni.spoololife.nfosipni.spoololife.nfoty Drug Trafpni.spoololife.nfofickpni.spoololife.nfoing Area (HIDTA) unit.

HIDpni.spoololife.nfoTAs are anpni.spoololife.nfoti-​drug propni.spoololife.nfogrammes run by the US Ofpni.spoololife.nfofice of Napni.spoololife.nfotional Drug Conpni.spoololife.nfotrol Polpni.spoololife.nfoipni.spoololife.nfocy.

His compni.spoololife.nfoments about the seripni.spoololife.nfoouspni.spoololife.nfoness of the sitpni.spoololife.nfoupni.spoololife.nfoapni.spoololife.nfotion in Atlanta have raised more than a few eyepni.spoololife.nfobrows and atpni.spoololife.nfotractpni.spoololife.nfoed a great deal of media atpni.spoololife.nfotenpni.spoololife.nfotion in repni.spoololife.nfocent weeks.

Atlanta, after all, is best known as the ecopni.spoololife.nfonompni.spoololife.nfoic powpni.spoololife.nfoerpni.spoololife.nfohouse of the Amerpni.spoololife.nfoipni.spoololife.nfocan South - the home of powpni.spoololife.nfoerpni.spoololife.nfoful multpni.spoololife.nfoipni.spoololife.nfonapni.spoololife.nfotionals like Copni.spoololife.nfoca-​Copni.spoololife.nfola and the parpni.spoololife.nfocel serpni.spoololife.nfovice, UPS.

It seems a far cry from the drug-​fupni.spoololife.nfoelpni.spoololife.nfoled viopni.spoololife.nfolence and flashy 1980s cars and lifestyles depni.spoololife.nfopictpni.spoololife.nfoed in telepni.spoololife.nfovipni.spoololife.nfosion propni.spoololife.nfogrammes like Miami Vice.

The drugs viopni.spoololife.nfolence and the Colompni.spoololife.nfobipni.spoololife.nfoan carpni.spoololife.nfotels which ran drugs-​trafpni.spoololife.nfofickpni.spoololife.nfoing then have long ago vanpni.spoololife.nfoished from the streets of Miami, depni.spoololife.nfospite the linpni.spoololife.nfogerpni.spoololife.nfoing image.  "I believe that the Mexpni.spoololife.nfoipni.spoololife.nfocan carpni.spoololife.nfotels, in takpni.spoololife.nfoing over the dispni.spoololife.nfotripni.spoololife.nfobupni.spoololife.nfotion of narpni.spoololife.nfocotics and copni.spoololife.nfocaine into the Unitpni.spoololife.nfoed States, learned some lessons from the Colompni.spoololife.nfobipni.spoololife.nfoans," says Mr Kilpni.spoololife.nfolorin.

"One of the lessons they learned is that livpni.spoololife.nfoing a big and vispni.spoololife.nfoipni.spoololife.nfoble lifestyle is cerpni.spoololife.nfotainpni.spoololife.nfoly the way to get a lot of law enpni.spoololife.nfoforpni.spoololife.nfocepni.spoololife.nfoment to pay a lot of atpni.spoololife.nfotenpni.spoololife.nfotion to you."

The gangs - mainpni.spoololife.nfoly the Sinaloa and Gulf carpni.spoololife.nfotels - keep a much lower propni.spoololife.nfofile. Not for them the flashy sports cars and luxpni.spoololife.nfoupni.spoololife.nfory homes that helped prepni.spoololife.nfocipipni.spoololife.nfotate the demise of the Colompni.spoololife.nfobipni.spoololife.nfoan trafpni.spoololife.nfofickpni.spoololife.nfoers in Miami. 




but ya, we also has these, for real.


----------



## a_orange_juice

*Mac Dre*-The Genie of the Lamp
*Immortal Technique*-Revolutionary Vol. 2 
*N.W.A.*-Straight Outta Compton
*Wu-Tang Clan*-Enter the Wu-Tang (36 Chambers)
*RZA*-Afro Samurai Resurrection ( it's from the video game, but the music is so good )

This is about all the rap I listen to. 
Enjoy. :D


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

some of you listed some damn good music....but keep in mind the OP asked for "some good rap/ hip hop *around these days or at least within the last 10 years or so*".


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Sick Symphonies


----------



## malachi305

lacey k said:


> wooo Drake comin out with some hot ish lately the nigga from toronto usually Im biased aginst canadian cats, and I know thats wrong so forgive me but I kno yall heard that suxxessful joint that b een all on the radio and his freestyle, dude goes "Ima kill the game and never send my condolences"lol he ripped it






hahaha drake is serious but I just realized that he's the wheelchair cat from the new degrassi... .wtf?


----------



## Khadijah

Oooooo shit nigga, YOU BACK!! Where you been! How is the baby! Holla at a bitch, WTF!!


----------



## sssssssssss

ha kid cudi has been releasin some good shit lately.
gucci manes always comin out with stuff too.


----------



## Pander Bear

still dont get the hype about cudi... what's his best mixtape?


----------



## sssssssssss

find one with heaven at night, prayer and man on the moon!


----------



## captainballs

I see Jeezy in traffic sometimes, and I can't help but think to myself that he is on some "other shit" which may not be available to the general public. It's just this feeling I get, and I can't shake it.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

somone I was just introduced to (via last.fm's artist recommendation service) recently is Vakill, from Chicago, IL

dude is very sick...sounds alot like Pharoahe Monch though


----------



## Pander Bear

speaking of chicago, I love kidz in the hall.
http://www.last.fm/music/Kidz+In+The+Hall?autostart=1


----------



## sssssssssss

ha and the cool kids for sure.


----------



## ActiveA

Immortal Technique, although he's already been recognised.

Rhyme Asylum, they've only got one album out but they spit some insane shit.

Roots Manuva if your into the dub, chilled kind of Hip hop.

Jehst, Akala, Skinnyman or The streets for some good UK hip hop.


----------



## Khadijah

captainballs said:


> I see Jeezy in traffic sometimes, and I can't help but think to myself that he is on some "other shit" which may not be available to the general public. It's just this feeling I get, and I can't shake it.



Why do you got to make me laugh all the damn time CB


----------



## burn2shine

Im surprised this thread hasn't mentioned the automater harder slayer fascinating combinations...


Deltron is the shit, look  him up.


----------



## Pander Bear

I forgot Black Milk.. I kinda burned out on him, but I expect great things i the future.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g8aUl1DkYE


----------



## malachi305

man Asher Roth's Greenhouse Effect mixtape is ridiculous. what the fuck!


----------



## mariacallas

^SHiiiiiit its been so long....miss you!


----------



## malachi305

Hey you!!!!!!! whats going on! i'm still alive...  apparently. not sure how. I missed you too though! hit me up if you wanna talk.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

captainballs said:


> I see Jeezy in traffic sometimes, and I can't help but think to myself that he is on some "other shit" which may not be available to the general public. It's just this feeling I get, and I can't shake it.


When they see me off in traffic, they say Jeezy on some other shit
Send them pussy niggas running straight back to the dealership
Me I'm in my spaceship, that's right I work for NASA




They say damn Yeezy Yeezy you don't know us no more


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

^ where in GOD'S GOOD NAME did Kanye get that fucking shirt (or whatever the fuck it is?)...he musta borrowed that shit from Michael


----------



## Pander Bear

he _did_ just have a huge garage sale, y'know.


----------



## malachi305

OJ da juiceman fucking sucks


----------



## malachi305

niggas like Drake are why I still fuck with hiphop. Real shit. this guy is on point.


----------



## mdmantpa

now I know I might get a lot of haters on this one, but fuck it, I really dont care.  As far as new shit coming up, pick up Eminem's new album Relapse.  I thought it was gonna be some gay ass shit from someone who already fell off, but it surprised me and is up there with the SS and MM LP's.  Check it out


----------



## malachi305

Drake drake drake all day


----------



## malachi305

fuck you pussy ass hater you should do you, if you don't know about drake you should get a blues clue, whoops I mean a red clue, Wayne's here, suu-wuu, I bet he felt that like a pool que.


----------



## Pander Bear

Charly Greane - gossip girl

I wanna know if this passes the lacey test, because I'm really diggin' it.


----------



## mariacallas

^so ammm I


----------



## malachi305

Has no one else heard the Drake So Far Gone mixtape!? Man...


----------



## Pander Bear

I've known about him for a while now, but ya... i need to pick that up.


----------



## Khadijah

malachi305 said:


> fuck you pussy ass hater you should do you, if you don't know about drake you should get a blues clue, whoops I mean a red clue, Wayne's here, suu-wuu, I bet he felt that like a pool que.



u heard his freestyle on kay slay?? Im in the aston martin doin donuts!


----------



## Khadijah

Pander Bear said:


> Charly Greane - gossip girl
> 
> I wanna know if this passes the lacey test, because I'm really diggin' it.



WTF is this crap?????No, no and no! These niggaz got down syndrome or somethin? Or is it that shit-ass language called french?

I hear

Sszzuugh syyzusyuzh jeuszsuzgh zee juuuzzzzsshh, eh sayuuzzz shaayushzsh zhee zzzzusgh shaay uzzsh

French dont go hard yo.


----------



## mariacallas

Wow....you do realize people rap in many different languages and not just Aynglish right?  8(

Maybe some Korean rappage will be more up your ally. (not counting on it...I'm pretty sure you'll diss anything that isnt in English)


----------



## Khadijah

Yea I am biased straight up and I think it dont go with the style of the music rap in other languages with the exception of a lil spanish. If it dont go hard in the hood it dont go hard in my speakers, maybe thats ignorant but im just bein real.


----------



## mariacallas

Okay at least you know what you like and are true about that. I can respect that.
As for me, I think that track is slammin and very sexy.


----------



## malachi305

lacey k said:


> Yea I am biased straight up and I think it dont go with the style of the music rap in other languages with the exception of a lil spanish. If it dont go hard in the hood it dont go hard in my speakers, maybe thats ignorant but im just bein real.




Ig'nant ass bitch. no wonder why I don't talk to you anymore. 


hahahaha


----------



## malachi305

ALL MY NIGGAS SUU-WUU LIKE A WU-TANG LAWSUIT.


oh and this is probably not the place to promote the goon style rap but...



PLIES IS THE REALEST NIGGA OUT!!!




I GOT PLENTY MONNNEEEYYY!!


----------



## mariacallas

^lol


----------



## Khadijah

malachi305 said:


> ALL MY NIGGAS SUU-WUU LIKE A WU-TANG LAWSUIT.
> 
> 
> oh and this is probably not the place to promote the goon style rap but...
> 
> 
> 
> PLIES IS THE REALEST NIGGA OUT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT PLENTY MONNNEEEYYY!!




plies got a college degree nicca


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhjkR56j1X3jW62HTI


----------



## Cloudy

Dub FX


----------



## Pander Bear

truly more gutter than CNN.


----------



## therightcoast

kid cudi & nasa


----------



## malachi305

LOL WHAT THE FUCK that bitch stole his ass!!


----------



## Pander Bear

the Drake tape is....just OK, guys. IDK what the fuss is all about.


----------



## malachi305

are you talking about so far gone?

he has an ear for beats and he transitions from rapping to singing with more fluidity than anyone i've ever heard before. also, he is super witty, and he also would be the first co-sign that weezy ever put out there that I also enjoyed.


he's just a good lyricist, and he also does not pretend to be some hood nigga, cause he's not. I think it's refreshing to hear a skillfull MC who isn't trying to be on some fake ghetto shit, but an MC who can go from cocky swagger-riffic wordsmith to sensitive crooner in one verse.


----------



## Pander Bear

> he transitions from rapping to singing with more fluidity than anyone i've ever heard before.



That's true, and he's got an excellent singing voice.

Still, the production on there is tired as hell, IMO. Also, They lyrics are there some time, and sometimes they aren't. The freestyle on so far, so good is nice, though.



> and he also would be the first co-sign that weezy ever put out there that I also enjoyed.


 Must be a Degrassi fan. 

I am continually taken by Wale. I know he gets a fair amount of respect now, but still nowhere near the level I think he deserves.

Wale - Politx


----------



## Khadijah

Watever yo, I like You da Best, I just cant hate, My tastes has become so accepting lately its fucked up, I use to have standards n shit and now, wat?

And I heard some ish that wasnt a single, offa greazy-ass needa-take-a-shower Jimmy Jones record last nite but shit was pretty hot, good ass bass line. idk, dude gets punked and look like a fool sometimes but he is a hood dude and he stay gutter with his 30yr old-man cornrow swag and saggy draws but i always feel the tracks he put out, lol.


----------



## burn2shine

2oclockbeanfiend.2 said:


> ^ where in GOD'S GOOD NAME did Kanye get that fucking shirt (or whatever the fuck it is?)...



China?


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

For those of you who don't know about Slaughterhouse, here's a little background info:

Group consists of:

- Crooked I(former Death Row artist)
- Joe Budden (former Def Jam artist)
- Joell Ortiz (former Aftermath artist)
- Royce Da 5'9 (former and recently reunited friend of Eminem and partner in Bad Meets Evil)

Songs released so far:

    * Slaughterhouse - Joe Budden featuring Joell Ortiz, Nino Bless, Crooked I and Royce Da 5'9" (2008 )
    * Onslaught - Credited to Slaughterhouse and released on the internet. (2008 )
    * Move On (Slaughterhouse Remix) - Joell Ortiz ft. Joe Budden, Royce Da 5'9" and Crooked I. Released on the internet. (2009)
    * Fight Club - Credited to Slaughterhouse and released on the internet. (2009)
    * Wack MCs - Credited to Slaughterhouse and released on the internet. (2009)
    * Money On The Floor (Slaughterhouse Remix) - Corte Ellis featuring Slaughterhouse. Released on the internet. (2009)

Album release date: July 7, 2009 (E1 Records - formerly Koch)

Notes about album: Recorded in 6 days; Produced by The Alchemist, DJ Khalil, StreetRunner and D12's Mr. Porter (Kon Artis)

Tour: Rock The Bells - starting June 27, Chicago, IL.

Bottom line: These dudes are fuckin' serious.  Get ready.


----------



## malachi305

Pander Bear said:


> That's true, and he's got an excellent singing voice.
> 
> Still, the production on there is tired as hell, IMO. Also, They lyrics are there some time, and sometimes they aren't. The freestyle on so far, so good is nice, though.
> 
> 
> Wale - Politx





tired production? you sure you talking about the So Far Gone mixtape? most of the stuff on there is like some chill downtempo stuff i've never heard before, and like two industry beats..


----------



## Pander Bear

i know they aren't _old_ beats-- they just sound dated.


----------



## sssssssssss

ha in some interview someone asked weezy who the best rapper in the game was an he said drake.


----------



## crooked_letter

burn2shine said:


> Brother Ali
> Living Legends
> Murs
> Mos Def
> Eyedea and Abilities
> MF Doom (dangerdoom)
> Atmosphere
> Grouch and Eligh
> Ras Kass



Brother Ali feat. Slug (of Atmosphere) - Blah Blah Blah I just got into some real underground stuff in the last week or so, but I now understand why hiphop isn't just music, it's a culture, because I already feeling myself sinking deeper and deeper into it.  this song.


----------



## jtbrick

lacey k said:


> Watever yo, I like You da Best, I just cant hate, My tastes has become so accepting lately its fucked up, I use to have standards n shit and now, wat?
> 
> And I heard some ish that wasnt a single, offa greazy-ass needa-take-a-shower Jimmy Jones record last nite but shit was pretty hot, good ass bass line. idk, dude gets punked and look like a fool sometimes but he is a hood dude and he stay gutter with his 30yr old-man cornrow swag and saggy draws but i always feel the tracks he put out, lol.



Im an old school lover of hip hop and rap from the lat 80s to mid 90s but I give Drake props.

Love that verse......

"they bring dinner to my room and ask me to initial
she call me the referee cause I be so official
my shirt aint got no stripes but I can make ya pussy whistleeeeee
like the Andy Griffith theme song"

Thats some funny shit right there


----------



## Khadijah

And who told you to put them jeans on, Double cup love you the one I lean on,

Haha that lean on shit took me til the second listen to catch it but when i did i laughed my ass off. WTF is toronto-ass drake doin talkin bout some dirty south shit like double cup lean haha


----------



## Roujaxian

I dont listen to too much hip hop atm but i just got that day and nite remix with collie buddz..


----------



## malachi305

lacey k said:


> And who told you to put them jeans on, Double cup love you the one I lean on,
> 
> Haha that lean on shit took me til the second listen to catch it but when i did i laughed my ass off. WTF is toronto-ass drake doin talkin bout some dirty south shit like double cup lean haha




fuck you pussy ass hater you should do you, if you don't know drake you should get a blues clue, whoops, I mean a red clue, Wayne's here, suu-wuu!


----------



## Khadijah

lol tho drake talk a hard game but he look like he should be a doctor or somethin lol, he just aint got the thug swagga . its cool everybody got their own style n all and he cant help his looks. but he a weird lookin dude thats all im sayin. im bout ready to hear somethin new from him tho, word up i still feelin him but he need to drop somethin else quick so he dont loose his pace.


----------



## malachi305

i dunno, he looks like a normal halfrican with a fade to me, you might be seeing him from degrassi where he looked funny


----------



## Khadijah

I dont kno wat degrassi is


----------



## Pander Bear

there's drake in back on the right side






and lol, a nice webclip of degrassi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prYpCLiwJhA

Ya, I'm sorry, but I can't take drizzy seriously after having watched and lol'd at like 100 eps of that show years ago. Plus, his voice is too high and nasal to pull off his smooth/jazzy style.


----------



## Khadijah

lllllllooooooooolllllllll

told yall hes a goofy lookin dude. but wat is up with this show that everybody seeems to have seen it? WTF?


----------



## Pander Bear

its on the nickelodeon extended cable network called noggin during the day, and "the N" at night.


----------



## captainballs

Young Jeezy quad-wields automatic G36 rifles (heavily modified ones) and has a New York penthouse that he uses solely to store truckloads of cocaine, and the neighboring penthouse is owned by Al Pacino while the adjascent building houses Jerry Seinfeld's car collection.


----------



## spiralza

Let's see...
*
Madlib* and *J Dilla* are my favorite hip-hop producers, bar none.  Madlib is the best producer on the mic, and he's very inventive with his samples.  All of his side projects are excellent, most of all the collaboration with J Dilla and MF DOOM.  Dilla is almost at the same level as Madlib in terms of production, but he's just an OK emcee.  Shame he's gone...

Aside from that,

Ghostface Killah, Inspectah Deck, RZA, GZA, Method Man & Redman -- *WU, WU, WU*
Slum Village
Percee P
The Roots
Del tha Funkee Homosapien
Pharoahe Monch
Afu-Ra
Jedi Mind Tricks
Haiku d'Etat
Black Milk
Talib Kweli
Mos Def
Dälek
Edan
Q-Tip

I could come up with more later, but now I must smoke a bowl and go to sleep...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

PILL - Trap Goin' Ham wooo jawn got me amped, hardest joint out. 

video of the year, ass shakin n' crack smokin woooooot









http://www.myspace.com/gangstapill


----------



## strattera69

this thread is nothing but old school nostagia and backpackerness. what a shame


----------



## Pander Bear

new wale tape is decent.


----------



## jtbrick

strattera69 said:


> this thread is nothing but old school nostagia and backpackerness. what a shame



Is that 3rd Bass? LOL....not all old school is classic


----------



## strattera69

MC Serch says word to your mother!!!!


----------



## Khadijah

Oh shit Wale did sum shit with 9th wonder? Got to peep that.


----------



## jtbrick

strattera69 said:


> MC Serch says word to your mother!!!!



Holy shit........did you take that picture?
Thats the New Era store in the Village right?


----------



## Max Power

Buck 65

Fermented Reptile

Sage Francis

Edan

Peanut Butter Wolf

RJD2




That should get you started.


----------



## Khadijah

^^ah, never mind.....Ive talked enough shit about wack ass nerd rappers, i aint gonna start now right before bed.


----------



## Max Power

lol, 'nerd rappers'

Perhaps the topics they rap about are a bit over your head, no need to diss them for that.

If you ever get tired of hearing 'I got so much fucking money. check out my fly ass ride. i have so many bitches. all i do is smoke weed. don't try me or i'll kill you!!! I love my baby momma, for real. shout out to all my homies who are locked up. fuck the police. living in the ghetto is hard.'

If you ever get tired of hearing that on EVERY SINGLE FUCKING SONG EVER MADE, give these so called 'nerd rappers' a try one day.


----------



## Pander Bear

rapping "about things" is a white nerd rapper invention and is out of step with the core of the genre, and its roots.


----------



## deaf eye

meanest man contest - i was only kidding
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va2BYPic3qo

yak ballz - spy on you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv9QYej0BOo


----------



## deaf eye

apathy - it takes a 7 nation army to hold us back
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-FPg9-c9KQ


----------



## Khadijah

Pander Bear said:


> rapping "about things" is a white nerd rapper invention and is out of step with the core of the genre, and its roots.



Saves me the explanation. Nobody bitches about how lame metal is cuz all they talk about is suicide homicide hate blood hate bloood THRAAAASH METALLLL!!! 

If somebody made a crunchin-ass-riff, super mega solo, "RRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGGGHHHHH!!" metal song with the lyrics like "Why do you act so distant from me, My feelings are hurt. I really love you and can see a future together, but it feels like lately youre emotionally unavailable. Can we really make this work? Every thought of you makes my heart cry, but I will be the better person, take the high road and not try and hurt you back to lash out my pain at you! Even if you do leave me, i wish you only the best in your future, and hope that your new man treats you good, cuz you deserve it!"

People would laugh they asses off. like WTF is this shit??

Same here, it aint like evolution is a bad thing and nobody should ever change a music genre, but real talk the whole sage francis type shit is like beat poetry lyrics smashed into the rap genre, any spoken word at all dont just qualify as rap cuz its talking not singing. Once you start goin off about all type of crazy shit that dont even halfway make sense half the time, its too far from the roots to reaally get called hip hop truthfully. No matter wat you wanna say, the dungeons n dragons rap shit aint how it started and in the spirit of wat its really about. rap IS about talkin about shit in the hood. Its a hood art form that is born from the hood. I dont feel like startin up some bullshit ass back n forth shit , cuz it been done in here before, but idk why people try and deny that the flossin, braggin, and all that is part of raps soul and IS , partly, wat rap is about.


----------



## jam uh weezy

^plent of people bitch about metal. there's always somebody to bitch about something. who cares?


Anybody here the new Dead Prez album yet? I hope it's better than the RBG album...


----------



## Max Power

lacey k said:


> but real talk the whole sage francis type shit is like beat poetry lyrics smashed into the rap genre, any spoken word at all dont just qualify as rap cuz its talking not singing. Once you start goin off about all type of crazy shit that dont even halfway make sense half the time, its too far from the roots to reaally get called hip hop truthfully.



so this isn't hip hop?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWw5t4sr1TE



> No matter wat you wanna say, the dungeons n dragons rap shit aint how it started and in the spirit of wat its really about. rap IS about talkin about shit in the hood. Its a hood art form that is born from the hood. I dont feel like startin up some bullshit ass back n forth shit , cuz it been done in here before, but idk why people try and deny that the flossin, braggin, and all that is part of raps soul and IS , partly, wat rap is about.



Oh, so if it doesn't talk about the hood then it's not hip hop. Its gotta be about guns, flossin' money/chains/bitches/etc, talking about kicking other people's ass, blah blah blah.

so THIS isn't hip hop?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z433GvEoyrU




Please. 8)

I guess only Lil Wayne and 50 Cent are considered hip hop nowadays. What a joke.


----------



## Khadijah

Yo, fuckin rolleyes me all you want lol. my opinion aint gonna change. I told you I aint tryin to start up some shit, so im sorry u wasted time lookin up youtube links that I aint gonna listen or respond to, but I speak my piece, i said wat I had to and you aint gonna get me engaged in some dumb arguement shit, feel how you want to I reall dont give a fuck. enjoy watever does it for you, but rap is always gonna be about the hood or by people from the hood who understand the hood straight up. Thats all Im sayin.


----------



## Max Power

Oh, okay. Soooooooooooo you're saying you want to remain close-minded.

Then by all means, don't let me interrupt.


----------



## strattera69

lol


----------



## Khadijah

MaxPowers said:


> Oh, okay. Soooooooooooo you're saying you want to remain close-minded.
> 
> Then by all means, don't let me interrupt.



No, Im saying that this thread is about new rap and hip hop not people arguing like bitches over a difference of opinion. i aint tryna participate in that shit, if you want to get into it make a thread cuz I aint gonna throw this shit all off topic. i dont want to go back n forth about it. There aint no point to it. I dont give a shit if you agree with me so why would I try and make a debate out of it. If its closed minded to not want to get into some petty ass message board arguement then hell yea Im close minded 100%.

Anyways, It might be more on the commercial side but Maino go hard. I remember listenin to him when he had some shit out a few years back and he just blew up with that hi hater shit last summer n everyone got on his dick but even now he steady comin out with shit that bangs I cant wait to get tickets to see him this august


----------



## igttehbluz

Yo Gotti- Cocaine Muzik 2&3
Gucci mane
Gorrila Zoe- I Am ATL 1&2
Wiz Khalifa- Flight School
Young Jeezy- Recession & Writing on the Wall
Brisco
Lil Boosie
Drake 
21 Reese


10 years tho? new mixtapes come out everyday, other genres cant keep up with it. you cant get bored.
Go to Datpiff.com you can download the whole list i wrote for free, check it out!


----------



## Roujaxian

if you guys like wiz you should definitely check out his Prince of the City and Prince of the City 2, both fire!


----------



## Process

Pander Bear said:


> Your cities don't suffer from the same degree of urban beshittedness that American city centers do-- and like it or not, that's _somewhat_ important for hiphop.



I would not consider american cites suffering, compared to 3rd world countries and parts of euro. Hip-hop/rap comes in many different forms. 

I would love to hear some rap/hip hop artist from the middle east or other 3rd world countries who have the real suffering.


----------



## Pander Bear

this is a good record to start with:


----------



## double ewe

way late on kid cudi, but that shit is wonderful.


----------



## Roujaxian

Everyone should check out 50 Cent's new mixtape! Now I know what your thinking, and I was the same way, I basically gave up on him! But this new tape is hot!  Its on datpiff btw


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ yessss. war angel and forever king 

You are now under my hypnosis
Summertime grind come out with the toasters
I return like a animal ferocious
New money breed new enemies, nigga you know this
Another mill another nigga sick
I got nuttin' but hard dick for your bitch to lick
I box unorthodox, Southpaw, outlaw, bricks of raw
I'm out in the drought i make the dope price soar

god damn this shit is fuckin raw!


----------



## Pander Bear

same whack flow


----------



## Roujaxian

Hadn't heard War Angel yet, I think I like it even better than Forever King.  Cocaine is by far my favorite track!


----------



## daysonatrain

one of the best rap songs i have ever heard...
not sure how new it is though.

sleep-say goodbye
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=habipiFnriI


----------



## askaboutme

99% percent of you are gunna hate...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZT2FJFsL1I
weezy bitch!


----------



## jam uh weezy

Dilated Peoples' Evidence:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owKa7QfVrW8

For maximum listening enjoyment, download the mp3 and turn up the sub.


----------



## Pander Bear

askaboutme said:


> 99% percent of you are gunna hate...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZT2FJFsL1I
> weezy bitch!



everybody needs to put on they damn shirt


----------



## Roujaxian

I agree with Pander Bear

Wiz Khalifa - I'm That Nigga 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbVdK1Sb64A

It's actually a little old, I wanna say 2007 grow season dropped?


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Asher Roth
Azeem + Variable Unit
P.O.S.


----------



## rachamim

For some reason I have been fixated on 2 older songs lately, "Runnin'" by Pharcyde and "Ring,Ring,Ring" by DeLaSoul. I have the latter on my MP4 making it worse, it is  torturing me. I wish most HipHop sounded like that.


----------



## rachamim

Lacey: Damn, you live in N. America and never heard of DeGrassi? We have it in Israel! Probablly even have it in Philippines the way they dog out "High School Musical!"

It is a Canadian Public Television show about high schoolers and all their ups and downs. Used to be cheesy as hell but even I can stomach it since they added the lesbians hahahaha.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Qwel and pretty much anyone associated with Galapagos4 out of Chicago.


----------



## Hot Dog Of Doom

j. Cole
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meQoF8OOjk4


----------



## kultron

I know this isn't necessarily hip-hop, but you guys def. gotta check out this album by Maniac - "New Age Grime". This kid's only 18 years old and these beats are seriously sick.


----------



## Pander Bear

Roujaxian said:


> I agree with Pander Bear
> 
> Wiz Khalifa - I'm That Nigga
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbVdK1Sb64A
> 
> It's actually a little old, I wanna say 2007 grow season dropped?



Bout to seem him do a show. I'm pretty hyped over it.


----------



## Pander Bear

rachamim said:


> Lacey: Damn, you live in N. America and never heard of DeGrassi? We have it in Israel! Probablly even have it in Philippines the way they dog out "High School Musical!"
> .



I don;t think degrassi has enough song and dance numbers for the average pinoy.


----------



## foundationx4

*I Need Some Hip Hop Suggestions*

OK everybody i need some help with hip hop right now. I am so sick of listening to commercial garbage and I am looking for some NEW (nothing more than a few years old). Also, any blogs that you frequent that feature NEW GOOD hip hop would be great. I'll post a few artists im liking right now so you have an idea of what im looking for.

- La Coka Nostra
- Z-RO (A.B.N)
- Jadakiss
- Tech N9NE
- Smif N Wessun
- Zion I
- Apathy
- Leak Bros

Can Someone please help me out? I find it so difficult to find any good hip hop


----------



## rollinrollinrollin

Andre Nickitina (all his shit is normally sick!)

Mac Dre (since 84') and all his other stuff

Uhh Atmosphere ( Sound is Vibration) (Sunshine) 

Slim Thug (Smile)

Young Jeezy (I luv it)

^^ some of my high ranked top rated songs if you like let me know.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MF Grimm, Sick Jacken, Dudley Perkins, Sunspot Jonz, CunninLynguists


----------



## psycosynthesis

Aesop Rock, El P, Jurassic 5


----------



## bpayne

Check this guy out,

http://www.myspace.com/eatadic


----------



## Sykik

Hilltop Hoods (aussie hip hop) and Bliss N Eso (aussie as well)

American, don't lissen to much anymore. But check out the aussie scene it has a pretty good sound according to me.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

peep these threads:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=434601&highlight=hip+hop

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=425833&highlight=hip+hop


----------



## Kanga

Oh man glad to see someone else diggin' La Coka Nostra.

Here's my suggestions:

Sadistik
Aesop Rock
Atmosphere (old shit, new shit is weak)
Sage Francis
Josh Martinez
Odd Nosdam (Instrumentals)
Why?
Jel
Themselves

Also if you want some old school flava get in on Gang Starr and Aceyalone


----------



## ledionz

ill bill - hour of reprisal


----------



## Max Power

A Tribe Called Quest

Black Star

Edan (Primitive Plus is a REALLY great album)

old Eyedea & Abilities

oh, and listen to Madlib beats!


----------



## daysonatrain

themselves ftw, nice one kanga

check this out...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=habipiFnriI


----------



## Roujaxian

Only Built 4 Cuban Linx II leaked recently


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

http://www.soundclick.com/dzk
http://www.myspace.com/dzk
http://warlab.com

He just released a new track with Canibus.  DZK > Canibus.


----------



## malachi305

Slaughterhouse


----------



## kultron

Gucci Mane
Trae
UGK
Lupe Fiasco


> Oh man glad to see someone else diggin' La Coka Nostra.


yeah, you guys and every other white trash wigger in north america.


----------



## Kanga

*Emotionally Charged HipHop?*

Here's what I'm looking for, emotionally charged, intelligent laid-back hip hop.  NOTHING about cars/money (well maybe lack thereof).

Some examples:

Sadistik - This is like exactly what I'm looking for in this genre.
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnzaPkl6Nvg

Why? 
Epic
Etc.


GO GO GO!


----------



## Max Power

Atmosphere

Check out the albums: Lucy Ford EP, Overcast!, and God Loves Ugly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS_3pED-wJo


----------



## Kanga

Yeah I've liked atmosphere for quite a while, back when he was slug and se7en also.

God Loves Ugly is a fantastic album.


----------



## Max Power

random underground Canadian hip-hop that I enjoy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_DHb3gWbM0


----------



## Kanga

Nice, peep Ghettosocks and Adverse please.


----------



## Max Power

thanks, will do. 

last one for now:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrafPyTsLgg


----------



## Dialga

Flobots are good for this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sCwhok5l1w


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

2Pac, Eminem (don't front people...the man has put out some DEEP shit - ie: "If I Had", "Rock Bottom", "Lose Yourself", "Sing For The Moment"), Cage, B.o.B. aka Bobby Ray, DMX (most emotional and honest rapper ever, IMO), Joe Budden (ie: "Calm Down", "Walk With Me", "10 Minutes"), Nas, Lupe Fiasco (ie: "The Cool", "The Coolest"), Immortal Technique


----------



## tribal girl

I'm not really big on hip hop, but I've always like this track. And I think it kinda fits with what you're looking for.

*KRS One* - The Truth


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms9LqpAWYhE

Nas - One mic


----------



## Kanga

2oclockbeanfiend.2 said:


> 2Pac, Eminem (don't front people...the man has put out some DEEP shit - ie: "If I Had", "Rock Bottom", "Lose Yourself", "Sing For The Moment"), Cage, B.o.B. aka Bobby Ray, DMX (most emotional and honest rapper ever, IMO), Joe Budden (ie: "Calm Down", "Walk With Me", "10 Minutes"), Nas, Lupe Fiasco (ie: "The Cool", "The Coolest"), Immortal Technique



I agree with Lupe Fiasco and Immortal Technique, not sure about the rest fitting in to what i like, but thanks!


----------



## Metaphysikz

i have over 15k songs on this computer and much of it is underground hip hop....here are a few artists/groups you might be interested in.
Jedi Mind Tricks (Vinnie Paz)
Classified
Pacewon
Atmosphere
Doomtree
Apathy
Doap Nixion
The Last Emperor


heres a couple of those artists songs i recomend 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DQWvOM5sUQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubKkawjMgC0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBTDlyiejSQ

yeah music is my sex and i got just about anything anyone would want lol


----------



## daysonatrain

Kanga said:


> Here's what I'm looking for, emotionally charged, intelligent laid-back hip hop.  NOTHING about cars/money (well maybe lack thereof).
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> Sadistik - This is like exactly what I'm looking for in this genre.
> - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnzaPkl6Nvg
> 
> Why?
> Epic
> Etc.
> 
> 
> GO GO GO!



sweet, i figured someone would rap over emancipator eventually.  i recommend checking out emancipators other work, hes incredible, i also like this guy whos rapping.

check out these...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=habipiFnriI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEBGCOCxLgA


----------



## Kanga

I've always liked Apathy and Aesop Rock, thanks guys =]


----------



## treezy z

la coka nostra and tech n9ne = music for juggalos and juggalo types (ie people who don't care about the quality of the music they listen to.)

leak bros is one of my favorite albums of all time, z-ro and smif-n-wessun are ill too.

good new shit: latest soul assasins album - actually all of dj muggs latest shit is pretty good: muggs vs. gza, muggs vs. sick jacken, muggs vs. planet asia
tame one - da ol jersey bastard

a lot of nerd rap suggestions in this thread.


----------



## treezy z

2pac


----------



## burn2shine

atmosphere
eyedea and abilities
mf doom
mf grimm
del
immortal technique
sage francis
brother ali
dead prez
ras kass
gangstarr
diabolic
murs
living legends
lil waynes mixtapes
nickatina
non-profits
Just-ice
krs-one (old but still good)
grouch and eligh


----------



## daysonatrain

ever heard of cunninlynguists? they have some great tracks...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YebR5J4nqxE&feature=related


----------



## lostNfound

Do you dig Aussie hip hop at all? If so, I can send a bunch of links your way.

Bliss n Eso is quality.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZOa9VD4snk
^ Great track, they actually went to the ghettos and slums in Africa and the vocals you hear are the locals.


Check The Herd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJz6GPvyf4I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l6ZTJGZ2NI&feature=related


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Kanga said:


> I agree with Lupe Fiasco and Immortal Technique, not sure about the rest fitting in to what i like, but thanks!



def.


----------



## lostNfound

I got my go go gadget flow


----------



## immanuel can

some of these are repeats but definitely need to be said:

atmosphere
sage francis
aesop rock
p.o.s.
brother ali
busdriver
the roots
a tribe called quest
talib kweli
mickey avalon
jurassic 5
glitch mob
cool kids
blackalicious
mos def
wale


----------



## immanuel can

p.o.s. - _de la souls_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKUt5g1AiJ8
p.o.s. - _half-cocked concepts_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJyVueJI5gM


----------



## fiendwithoutaface

B. I. G


----------



## double ewe

very emotional and atypical content, if a little bit on the dark side:

Joe Budden - Exxxes


----------



## thujone

classified
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9bCZSP8mJA

point blank
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYtupwFRTkw

hilltop hoods
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQBYdPl0_6k


----------



## thujone

m.o.p. recently dropped foundation and it's definitely in the top 3 albums of this year.


----------



## JoshE

Id say Biggie and Immortal Technique ..


----------



## JoshE

Sykik said:


> Hilltop Hoods (aussie hip hop) and Bliss N Eso (aussie as well)
> 
> American, don't lissen to much anymore. But check out the aussie scene it has a pretty good sound according to me.



Hmm what about Drapht and Layla?


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Do you people that listed Biggie actually listen to him or are you just sad that he's dead?  Seriously.  I wanna know the ratio of his I-rap-and-sell-coke songs to his I-have-any-emotion-at-all songs.  He was a good rapper and its sad that he's gone, but please.


----------



## MrLeading

Cecil Otter-Sufficiently Breathless
great hip-hop song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9mhfJfVWdY

Check it out.


----------



## mealltach

Some good suggestions in this thread for sure!

I have no idea if this fits what you like at all, but I love the way this song progesses lyrically & emotionally:
Murs - And this is for


----------



## ShaolinBomber

Wow, no one has mentioned ANY of the TRUE greats of "intelligent, emotionally charged hip hop"

*LIST:*

Wu-tang clan
Mos Def
Jurrasic 5
MF Doom
Del Tha Funky Homosapien/deltron (sameguy)
Hieroglyphics
lil keke
some Chamillionaire stuff
Trae and Z-ro
The Roots
Red man
old Kanye West

EXAMPLES

Wu Tang
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjZRAvsZf1g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57athY1a0nU

Jurassic 5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohi8NlxjtTQ

Mos Def
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2IDWRpQRAM

Hieroglyphics
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki8YtWwuHs0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfFhT5ihKgA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSabjbbQy2g&feature=related

Deltron:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7_jbluF0qo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4jY9S-dcUQ&feature=related

Everything else i didn't post a sample of is probably too "hood" for you but "ghetto flashin" rappers have shit to say too.


----------



## jam uh weezy

ShaolinBomber said:


> Wow, no one has mentioned ANY of the TRUE greats of "intelligent, emotionally charged hip hop"


because no self-respecting hip-hop head is gonna refer to his main musical taste as 'emotionally charged hip-hop'. for the good of the community, and himself..... shit sounds 'hella-gay'.  (good list btw. i have to disagree with kanye tho. his lyrical abilities and vocabulary in general are severely limited, in contrast with some of those other mc's.

but check out Sweatshop Union. Canadian underground, very 'counter-culture', politically oriented.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKM9odw4P6U


----------



## woamotive

ColtDan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms9LqpAWYhE
> 
> Nas - One mic



Love it. That song makes my eyes water everytime I hear it. Also, like many have said...Atmosphere is amazing. All albums.


----------



## egor

Noone mentions Sage Francis?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4vVH3hBfs4

^crack pipes- doesnt get more emotionally charged than this. Skip the intro, song starts @ 26 seconds


----------



## chrismarleyxd

1. Atmosphere     <<<< ive listened to this man for YEARS. stil bump his music every   chance i get. he is truly  gifted artist.
2. Aesop rock
3. Eyedea and abilities
4. Living legends
5. Tech N9ne


OH YA    SAGE FRANCIS!!!


----------



## dentuk

Taskforce (Chester P / Farma G) etc
Jehst
Cage
CunninLynguists
Prince Ea
Skuff
360 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPIRye8MWjw australian rapper
Wretch 32
CONTACT PLAY

All sick, a mix in there


----------



## CallMeGod.

*Need All Hip-Hop Heads Help NOW.*

I had a serious computer issue, didn't have time to back everything up (41000+ Songs) because it was finals week, and I needed a working computer ASAP. So I partitioned my HD and reinstalled Windows. Now I have almost NO music and need to rebuild my library. Hit me with ANY albums or mixtapes that you think are essential to a collection, new or old, I love ALL music primarily hip-hop though, so keep it in the genre if you can. I need the party tracks, the radio killers, and the underground cuts. 

As of now the albums/mixtapes I have:

Atmosphere - Lucy Ford
Atmosphere - God Loves Ugly
Chiddy Bang - The Swelly Express
Curren$y & Wiz Khalifa - How Fly
Dr. Dre - The Chronic
Dr. Dre - 2001
Drake - So Far Gone
Fabolous - Loso's Way
The Grouch - Making Perfect Sense
The Grouch - Show You The World
The Grouch & Eligh - Say G&E!
Lil' Wayne - The Carter III Advance
Lil' Wayne - No Ceilings
Lupe Fiasco - The Cool
Lupe Fiasco - Food & Liquor
Murs - Murray's Revenge
Murs - Murs For President
Nas - God's Son
Nas - Illmatic
Nas - Stillmatic
Nas - It Was Written
Nas - Streets Disciple
Nas - Hip Hop Is Dead
Nas - N****r
Nas - The Lost Tapes
Nas - I Am...
Notorious B.I.G. - Ready to Die
Notorious B.I.G. - Life After Death
Outkast - ATLiens
Royce Da 5'9" - Bar Exam 2
Royce Da 5'9" - The Album
Royce Da 5'9" - Street Hop
Wale - Attention Deficit
Wale - The Mixtape About Nothing
Wiz Khalifa - Burn After Rolling
Wiz Khalifa - Deal Or No Deal
Wiz Khalifa - Flight School
Wu-Tang Clan - Enter the Wu-Tang


----------



## CashewXD

get some canibus. astronautalis as well.


----------



## Rated E

Not really a hip hop head. But I would suggest: 

Jay-Z - Reasonable Doubt
Black Star - self titled
Reflection Eternal - Train of Thought
Talib Kweli - Quality
Mos Def - Black On Both Sides
Mos Def - The Ecstatic
2Pac - Me Against The World
Notorious B.I.G. - Ready to Die
DJ Shadow - Endtroducing...
Ludacris - Word Of Mouf
Common - Be
Little Brother - The Minstrel Show


----------



## Pander Bear

wale - 100 miles and running


----------



## marsmellow

Wu Tang Clan - 36 Chambers
AZ - Doe or Die
Big L - Lifestylez ov da Poor & Dangerous
DMX - It's Dark and Hell is Hot
Nas - Illmatic
Scarface - The Diary
Raekwon - Only Built for Cuban Linx
Ghostface Killah - Ironman
GZA - Liquid Swords
Method Man - Tical
Tribe Called Quest - Midnight Marauders & Low End Theory
Jedi Mind Tricks - Violent by Design
Outkast - Southernplayalisticaddilacmusic & ATLiens & Aquemini
Mobb Deep - Hell on Earth & The Infamous
Eazy E - Eazy Duz It
Dr. Octagon - Dr. Octagonecologyst
Dayton Family - FBI
Esham - KKKill the Fetus
Immortal Technique - Revolutionary Vol. 1 & 2
Snoop Doggy Dogg - Doggystyle
Dr. Dre - The Chronic
Twista - Adrenaline Rush
Bone Thugs n Harmony - E. 1999 & Creepin On A Come Up
Redman - Whut Thee Album
Ras Kass - Soul on Ice
I know I'm forgetting a lot but I can't think of any more right now...


----------



## Roujaxian

Mobb Deep - The Infamous for sure and Gang Starr - Moment of Truth


----------



## JoeTheStoner

hopefully u can read the pics of this archive cause bl resized em, so click em to make larger. if too small try savin em and zoomin in. hope it works and helps. 

*NSFW*:


----------



## CallMeGod.

JoeTheStoner said:


> hopefully u can read the pics of this archive cause bl resized em, so click em to make larger. if too small try savin em and zoomin in. hope it works and helps.
> 
> *NSFW*:




You are the man.


----------



## Pander Bear

srsly, how did lil wayne- drought III escape the list. Probably the best tape I've ever heard.


----------



## CallMeGod.

I was just listin what I'd downloaded already, Drought III is bar none the best Wayne tape.


----------



## Pander Bear

ahh, ok


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

SOME of the stuff I have


*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










mostly hip-hop, some electronic shit, some shit i'm not entirely proud of, lol


----------



## Rated E

What's that folder titled "Jay-Z Underground 1988 - 1994"?

Looks interesting...


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Rated E said:


> What's that folder titled "Jay-Z Underground 1988 - 1994"?
> 
> Looks interesting...




*NSFW*:


----------



## Rated E

I'll have to check that out. Was that in a torrent?


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Rated E said:


> I'll have to check that out. Was that in a torrent?



not sure where i originally got it from


----------



## Rated E

.


----------



## Km013

CashewXD said:


> get some canibus. astronautalis as well.



canibus is fucking awesome, have no idea why people hate on him constantly.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Km013 said:


> canibus is fucking awesome, have no idea why people hate on him constantly.



Cuz he's a faggot that LL Cool J destroyed 10 years ago that just won't go away. (See: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBYJ0QhIPEw )

Also, Eminem has slaughtered him over and over and dude just can't accept it. (See: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSOqCdNKfEY )

http://www.rapbasement.com/d12/1125...hat-included-verses-from-the-dirty-dozen.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbo-LdE7teE


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

more random songs not in album folders


*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*: 










*NSFW*:


----------



## Km013

2oclockbeanfiend.2 said:


> Cuz he's a faggot that LL Cool J destroyed 10 years ago that just won't go away. (See: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBYJ0QhIPEw )
> 
> Also, Eminem has slaughtered him over and over and dude just can't accept it. (See: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSOqCdNKfEY )
> 
> http://www.rapbasement.com/d12/1125...hat-included-verses-from-the-dirty-dozen.html
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbo-LdE7teE



i don't care about the politics of hip-hop, canibus has better lyricism and subject matter than both of them.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Km013 said:


> i don't care about the politics of hip-hop, canibus has better lyricism and subject matter than both of them.



You were wondering why people hate on him so much.  I provided you with a theory.


----------



## Km013

2oclockbeanfiend.2 said:


> You were wondering why people hate on him so much.  I provided you with a theory.



touche, but is that why YOU don't like him as well?


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Km013 said:


> touche, but is that why YOU don't like him as well?



If you look at the screen-shots I posted from my library, you will probably see some Canibus in there.  I don't hate him as much as I think he's old news.  His vocabulary is extraordinary, but that alone no longer grabs my attention.  Eminem basically explains all of this in "Can-I-Bitch", which I linked above.


----------



## Pander Bear

list needs some4 dj screw tapes

also, houston for dummies


----------



## Roger&Me

DJ Screw- 

*Essential* screw tapes: 

On a Pint

3 N' Tha Mornin' parts 1 and 2 (both red and blue tapes of part 2)

4 Corners of the World

Biggie Vs. Pac

Leanin' On a Switch

Endonesia

Bow Down

All Day N Da Trey

All Work No Play

10 Deep

Weed and Hennessy 

And there's alot more, but that should getcha started. :D


----------



## undead

without bothering to look at some of your file list photos... i have to say:

deltron 3030
dangermouse & gemini - ghettopoplife
murs - 3:16
deceptikonz - elimination
headset - space settings
living legends - creative differences
atmosphere - seven's travels
eyedea & abilities - first born
eyedea & abilities - E & A
aesop rock - bazooka tooth
three 6 mafia - chapter 2 world domination
dr. dre - the chronic
dr. dre - 2001
rick ross - port of miami
prefuse 73 - one word extinguisher

those for starters. i have many that i love, but those are the one's off the top of my head.


----------



## askaboutme

get

*NSFW*: 









on

*NSFW*: 









my

*NSFW*: 









level


----------



## Pander Bear

ya-- needs moar Akon and kottonmouth kings 8(


----------



## realm

Buy vinyl, that way nothing will get deleted


----------



## Roger&Me

Lil' Troy - Still A Bitch  %)


----------



## mav3rick

Lol, I'd say anything by Gangstarr, Beastie Boys, Lupe Fiasco, A Tribe Called Quest, DJ Shadow..


----------



## djsmooth54

THE CLIPSE-till the casket drops
lil wayne- the dedication 2
Charles Hamilton-Well isn't this awkward and the death of the mixtape rapper
Amanda Blank-I love you(good party album)
the cool kids-Gone Fishing and the bake sale


----------



## Volundr

This is the only hip hop I listen to really:

Army of the Pharaohs
Immortal Technique
Jedi Mind Tricks
and a bit of Demigodz

Any albums by the above should be alright.


----------



## largeamount

max b

large amount http://www.datpiff.com/DJ_Streets_Large_Amount_D-Block_Business_As_Us.m43376.html

http://www.datpiff.com/DJ_Delz_DJ_Scoob_Doo_Large_Amount_The_Boy_with_a.m7145.html

gucci mane

those are the only rappers that are real lyricists making music recently i use datpiff.com its not illegal


----------



## largeamount

also styles p


----------



## treezy z

tame one - when rappers attack
tame one - spazmatic
tame one - da ol jersey bastard
tame one - og bobby johnson
tame one - the grudge
tame one - acid tab vocab
del the funky homosapien and tame one - par-allel universes
cage and tame one - leak brothers
slow suicide stimulus
artifacts - that's them
artifacts - between a rock and a hard place
cage - movies for the blind
redman - muddy waters
redman - whut the album
redman - dare is a darkside
ol dirty bastard - return to 36 chambers
gza - liquid swords
heltah skeltah - nocturnal
black moon - warzone
black moon - enta da stage
immortal technique - revolutionary vol 2
non-phixion - the future is now
goretex - the art of dying
onyx - bacdafucup
gravediggaz - 6 feet deep
company flow - funcrusher plus
big moe - greatest hits vol 1
three 6 mafia - when the smoke clears
method man - tical
big lurch - it's all bad
xzibit - restless
gang starr - moment of truth
beastie boys - check your head
big l - lifestyles of da poor and dangerous
big pun - capital punishment
fugees- the score
cypress hill - first 3
mobb deep - the infamous
mobb deep - hell on earth
deltron 3030
madvillain
hieroglyphics - third eye vision
digable planets - a new refutation of time and space
outkast - atliens


----------



## Busty St Clare

There is a distinct lack of Fresh Prince in any of those lists


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

^ and a distinct excess of Gucci Mane and Max B, lol!


----------



## largeamount

2oclockbeanfiend.2 said:


> ^ and a distinct excess of Gucci Mane and Max B, lol!



yea real rap is ti and jayz wow keep listenin to old music dusty tool


----------



## Max Power

hip hop head here, reporting for duty!


----------



## Mr. White

I dont listen to much hip hop, not really a fan of american hip hop but aussie hip hop is awesome:

Bliss n Eso - Flying Colours
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmYz-RE9YmA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z36cjIdR5w

Hilltop Hoods - State Of The Art
Hilltop Hoods - The Hard Road
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Kgl3gzi1k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFCWHshsw_M


----------



## Pander Bear

jesus-- aussie "hip hop" kills another perfectly good thread.

Any legal source for those screw tapes?


----------



## Roger&Me

Pander Bear said:


> Any legal source for those screw tapes?



Haha yer not gunna like this answer probably, but there's probably only gunna be one legal source for a lot of those tapes, which would be the Screwed Up Records and Tapes shop at 7717 Cullen Boulevard in Houston. 






(But offff the record, just getting them from somewhere like megadownload.net would be a lot less of a hassle.-- although I've heard of people driving over a thousand miles to buy screw tapes at that shop. Its just some homies sitting around in there jamming tapes and smoking blunts, its a real laid back badass shop and all they sell is screw tapes. :D)


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Did anyone mention DJ Premier? His New York Reality Check 101 album is FUCKING AWESOME!

I learned about so many cool underground rappers from that album.


----------



## Pander Bear

that shop looks like the real.


----------



## Roujaxian

check out 4:21 the day after by method man, been a method man fan for a while but just recently got into this, pretty underrated


----------



## Sleepy Tree

*The mega rap/hip hap DISCUSSION thread.*

Was wondering if anyone else was an E&A fan and had had a chance to listen to the new album. Definitely an interesting mix of Hip-Hop/Industrial/Punk/Alt, I suppose do to the break in between this album and E&A (5 years). I believe he also fronted a rock band during this time, which would explain a lot.

Here's the first single off the album - Junk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XOa8eaTZuo&feature=channel

Also check out Smile and the title track By the Throat.

I'm going to be going to their show at Bottom of the Hill in SF on the tenth, anyone here seen them live? Good show? Better on the cd? Can't really imagine that being the case but some phenomenal bands suck live. So yeah, let's hear it for Eyedea and Abilities folks.


----------



## OneVerse

*Favourite hip hop samples?*

Thought Id post a few of my favourite hip hop samples and see if theres anyone else on here interested in collecting samples. If youve got anything good or rare to share then pls do:

Freddie Scott - You got what I need / Biz Markie - Just a friend.

Mtune - Juicy Fruit / Biggie - Juicy.

Ray Charles - I got a Women / Kanye West - Gold Digger.

Max Romeo - I chase the Devil / Jay z - Lucifer  also Prodigy - Outaspace.

Screamin Jay Hawkins - I put a spell on you / Biggie - Kick in the Door.

The Whole Darn Family- Seven minutes of Funk / Jay Z - Aint no Nigga.

The Mowhawks - The Champ / Krs One - Step into a world.

Ronnie Hudson - West Coast Poplock /  2pac - California Love.

The Isley Brothers - Footsteps in the Dark / Ice Cube - It was a good Day.

Leon Haywood - I wanna do somethin Freaky to you / Dr Dre. - Nutthin but a g thang.


----------



## Cornishman

Malcom Mclaren - Buffalo Girls /  Eminem - Without me.


----------



## Dresden

_regular weed it don't really do nothin for your thoughts and shit but when I smoke some of that head banger boogie shit some of that Hawaiin shit I be writin super crazy ill bombs super crazy ill bombs super crazy bombs_

*Method Man*


----------



## BrutalRollar

The scarecrow;


----------



## davez

What is love - Eric Gale- Daylight aesop rock.

Max romeo - I Chase the Devil that is one fucking amazing riddim.


----------



## Km013

i love it when a siren is featured throughout the song


----------



## perfect haze

anything and everything by bob james.


----------



## Pander Bear

Michael Macdonald - i keep forgetting / Warren G - regulators

isley brothers - between the sheets / B.I.G. - big poppa

whodini - friends / nas - if i ruled the world

those come to mind right off the bat.


----------



## OneVerse

good suggestions pander bear, theres some classics there


----------



## Max Power

bob james - take me to mardi gras / shane skillz - guess what


----------



## JimenyRickets

Pete Rock and CL Smooth - They Reminisce Over You - Sampled from: Today by Tom Scott.


----------



## pofacedhoe

parliament, knee deep- de la soul , me myself and i


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Phil Collins "In The Air Tonight" - 2Pac "Staring Through My Rearview"


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Nina Simone "Sinnerman" - Talib Kweli "Get By"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

daft punk technologic / busta rhymes touch it

heard him do this joint live at houes of blues shit was BANANAS futuristic shiiit.


----------



## Outta Pocket

Cool thread, I will definitely add to this.  Here are just some random ones that I really enjoy, mixed in with some absolute classic songs.

-Too $hort "Don't Fight the Feelin" & many others; Sampled from One Way "Don't Fight the Feeling"

-Fat Pat "Tops Drop"; Sampled from Yarbrough & Peoples "Don't Stop the Music"

-Spice 1 "City Streets"; Sampled from The Dramatics "Whatcha See is Whatcha Get"

-Countless songs sample Zapp & Roger "More Bounce To The Ounce"

-Another Dramatics joint "In The Rain" sampled by GZA "Cold World", Big L "How Will I Make It", intro on BTNH "E1999", etc.

-Blackbyrds "Dreaming About You" many have sampled this excellent song

-Whole Darn Family "7 Minutes of Funk" another fucking fantastic one

Not to even get in to P-Funk samples...


----------



## Pander Bear

love that fat pat track


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Aerosmith "Dream On" - Eminem "Sing For The Moment"
Enya "Bodicea" - The Fugees "Ready Or Not"
Daft Punk "Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger" - Kanye West "Stronger" (Kanye's lyrics are weak as fuck - weakest on the album - but the sample+beat is fuckin slammin)

maybe my favorite sample used ever: Crowded House "Don't Dream, It's Over" - Classified "It Ain't Over"


----------



## Pander Bear

> Aerosmith "Dream On" - Eminem "Sing For The Moment"



that was awful


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

^ YOU'RE awful.


----------



## Outta Pocket

Pander Bear said:


> love that fat pat track



Yup summer jam for sure.  R.I.P. 

Here is another GREAT one, unfortunately the Marley sample was removed when UGK's first record came out on JIVE, obvious violation of copyright and such:

UGK "Cocaine in the Back of the Ride" original version; Samples Bob Marley "Revolution" & Curtis Mayfield "Freddie's Dead"... on some old school d-boy shit

JIVE did this with a ton of their artists, took their demo or underground tracks and "cleaned" them up lyrics / sample-wise, completely fucking a lot of albums up in the process

Here is another winner in the copyright violator category:

Ghostface The Soul Controller; samples "A Change Is Gonna Come" by Sam Cooke & dialogue excerpts from the films Carlito's Way & The Usual Suspects

This one is only available on the early presses, too bad cause it's fire


----------



## Khadijah

I fuckin love samples. I get such a "fuck yea" feelin when Im listenin to a song and I recognize a sample--a tiny litle loop even, a sound, a click, not even a whole note sometimes, and I can pick up the song it came from, its the greatest.

A good site for any sample feens :

http://www.the-breaks.com/

And shit, I cant even start on this right now..but good thread


----------



## Caroline




----------



## Outta Pocket

Lacey, cool to see you know The Breaks.  I love that site, I should really contribute some listings to it myself.


This right here is a cool sample used by Timbaland, which he got sued for pretty recently:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zj3KN75NzrM

If you can't recognize this, you should leave the thread immediately or lift up the rock you've been living under! 

Maynard Ferguson "Mr. Mellow" amazing song, sampled many times e.g. Showbiz & AG "Next Level", Biggie "The World is Filled...", UGK "Ridin Dirty" etc. OG pimpin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaJPs0ev3UQ not a sample, but more rappers need to freestyle over this beat.  The original is just too f i r e !!!


----------



## Outta Pocket

Geto Boys "Mind Playin Tricks On Me"

Sample: Isaac Hayes "Hung Up On My Baby"


----------



## oneswtwld

Outta Pocket said:


> Ghostface The Soul Controller; samples "A Change Is Gonna Come" by Sam Cooke & dialogue excerpts from the films Carlito's Way & The Usual Suspects
> 
> This one is only available on the early presses, too bad cause it's fire



"Clear my head, stay sober, the soul controller"


----------



## JahRed24x

*90's rap/hip-hop*

Yeah so i know it is 2010 but I have just been disocovering 90's era rap music. I have recently come across this artist name AZ, this is some good music i never paid any attention to when it came out probably cuz i was only 11 years old when this album came out.. 

check out these 'DOPE' tracks though for real: 

AZ - Rather Unique: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0PccPy_pTM


I feel for you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_xgZOF7P5g


Anybody give me any other good 90's era type flow rap/hip-hop for me to check out?? I think like 1994 - 1995 was ridiculous sick years for music.. sublime, smashing pumpkins, nin, shit, ect.. the 90s were nuts for music.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

LA The DarkMan
Defari
organized konfusion
Hieroglyphics
NATURAL ELEMENTS
Rappin' 4-Tay
Gravediggaz 
kausion 
Big Noyd
Artifacts
CNN 
Brand Nubian
D.I.T.C
Smif-N-Wessun
Black Moon 
Keith Murray
Crooklyn Dodgers 
Lost Boyz
Cappadonna
Kool G RAP 
Camp Lo
The Beatnuts
Jeru The Damaja
Masta Ace
Sunz of man
The Firm
Onyx
Killah Priest
Above The Law
Gang Starr 
prince paul
Souls Of Mischief
Black Sheep
Digable Planets

i enjoyed that.


----------



## Rated E

JahRed24x said:


> I have just been disocovering 90's era rap music.



This is a good thing. :D 



			
				JahRed said:
			
		

> Anybody give me any other good 90's era type flow rap/hip-hop for me to check out?? I think like 1994 - 1995 was ridiculous sick years for music.. sublime, smashing pumpkins, nin, shit, ect.. the 90s were nuts for music.



Ok, this is by far, my favourite hip hop album. It was released in 1994:

Nas - Illmatic





Released in 1994. It's perfect. There are no stupid skits. Just 10 tracks. All with magical sounding beats, and verses consctructed so well that Nas spent the rest of his career in his own shadow.

It has one guest spot on it, and it happens to be AZ, who maybe drops one of the best verses on the album.

If you like that, then check out Notorious B.I.G. - Ready To Die





Also released in 1994. It's production is in a similar vein to Illmatic, with the kind of spaced out, yet grimey and funky beats. Biggie's verses are really entertaining, give him a chance if you don't get it at first. He doesn't use big words or overly complex rhymes. But for me the appeal is in his charisma, sense of humour, and the ordering and phrasing of his lines just sounds cool.

Jay-Z - Reasonable Doubt





Released in 1996. There was a time when Jay-Z was actually good, and this is it. I find a lot of his other stuff hit and miss, and with not nearly as much enthusiasm and charisma (though he's always pretty charismatic). Get this.

Then check out A Tribe Called Quest - The Low End Theory and Midnight Marauders, Wu-Tang Clan - Enter the Wu-Tang (36 Chambers). I could go into more detail about them but if you're like me then you don't wanna be swamped by too much new music at once.

It's all east coast. But you did say you loved AZ, so Nas just makes sense to start with.


----------



## oneswtwld

go here:

http://www.freshwap.net/forums/music/207876-wu-tang-clan-affiliates-complete-discography.html


----------



## wes44

check out this other Az and nas song called "mo money mo murder mo homicide" that is my favortie song by AZ

also heres some albums that you'll love if u like that kinda flow:

ready to die- notorious B.I.G.
The main ingredient- Pete rock and CL smooth
illmatic(of course)- NAS
resurrection-common
36 chambers-wu tang
reasonable doubt- Jay z

and i too just recently started listning to 90s rap. once u listen to it modern rap just becomes unlistenable( is that a word lol)


----------



## JahRed24x

Damn guys thanks for all the new material to check out. Yeah i've been introduced to NaS now more too ever sense i found out about this AZ guy on the radio here in atlanta the other week -.. I was just listening to that AZ - Doe or Die album (just d/led it a few days ago) and this CD is pretty good. my favorite two songs are Rather Unique, Uncut Raw (lol i know, but its cool) and I Feel for You.  this man can rap, and it aint all a bunch of nonsense.. WHY CAN'T THIS SOUND EXIST IN TODAYS HIP HOP INDUSTRY?!? fuckin' ring-tone rap is what i call todays shit.


----------



## Rated E

Also Raekwon (from Wu-Tang Clan) reminds me of Nas in some ways.


----------



## oneswtwld

oneswtwld said:


> go here:
> 
> http://www.freshwap.net/forums/music/207876-wu-tang-clan-affiliates-complete-discography.html



FIRST OF ALL EVERYONE NEEDS TO GO HERE AND GET IT ALL

second...

OP IS FROM ATLANTA!!!!!

Yo... the whole Dungeon Family!!!!.... Outkast original shit Southerplayalisticadillacmuzik
ATLiens

The WHOLE Goodie MoB Discography
ESPECIALLY
SoulFood
Still Standing

Goodie - Fly Away - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p2cCUdO_ow

Check Cee-lo's last verse in this one - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45cILBLx2_g


----------



## axl blaze

a tribe called quest is my fave 90s hip hop


----------



## thujone

speaking of DITC, lord finesse was mad epic in the 90s.  that crew was tight with big L too, him and finesse share a similar style and every verse theyve ever spit is quotable imho.  speaking of onyx too, i've always been a fan of sticky fingaz flow.  he ripped up a lot of tracks with emcees outside onyx in the 90s.   speaking of, u kno who sounds a lot like sticky fingaz?  NINE.  looking back, he's one of the most slept on talents.  he dropped THIS epic EPIC anthem/album in 95.

kool g rap and m.o.p. also deserve righteous mention for epic 90s rap.  and gang starr, just cuz... you know.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ fuck yea. that NINE joint gives me chills. big up lord finesse all of ditc, fuckin supergroup. fat joe was dope as hell back then. here go some joey crack classics from the 90s...

Fat Joe - Envy 
Fat Joe - The Shit Is Real (Dj Premier Remix) 
FAT JOE - SUCCESS 
Big Pun feat. Fat Joe - Twins Deep Cover 
Fat Joe Ft KRS-One - Bronx Tale 

saw a vid wit joe talkin bout hip hop he said krs is his numero uno.


----------



## Bomboclat

The only rap/hip hop I listen to, is 90's.

MUSIC DROP!!!

A Tribe Called Quest - Can I Kick It
Camp Lo - Black Nostaljack AKA Come On 
Apache - Gangsta Bitch
Queen Latifah - U.N.I.T.Y.
Intelligent Hoodlum - Street Life
La Rue - Wish I Could Find Another (Jeepstrumental Remix)
Digital Underground - The Humpty Dance 
Naughty By Nature - O.P.P.
Missy Elliott - The Rain
2Pac - I Get Around
Montell Jordan - This Is How We Do It 
Wu Tang Clan - "C.R.E.A.M."
N.W.A - Express yourself
Salt-N-Pepa - Shoop
TLC - Ain't 2 Proud 2 Beg
Bell Biv DeVoe - Poison
Geto Boys - My Mind Playing Tricks On Me 
Ice Cube- Today Was A Good Day 
Busta Rhymes - Woo Hah!! (Got You All in Check) 
Fugees- Ready or Not
LL Cool J - Mama Said To Knock You Out 
Public Enemy - 911 is a Joke 
Junior M.A.F.I.A. - Get Money


Oh man, that was fun.


----------



## rm-rf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRQW6wnGb1c

_WE SEEN 18 BRONZEMEN PART 2_


yeah i got that on dvd ;-) love that movie


----------



## oneswtwld

thujone said:


> NINE.  looking back, he's one of the most slept on talents.  he dropped THIS epic EPIC anthem/album in 95.
> 
> kool g rap and m.o.p. also deserve righteous mention for epic 90s rap.  and gang starr, just cuz... you know.



Finally someone else who will big up the "N.I.N.E."


and Kool G is the best ever no doubt.... not even Gza can speak on that


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Maseo from De La Soul) 
Thirstin Howl III
da matrix 
Ras Kass 
The Pharcyde
Living Legends 
Diamond D
R.A. The Rugged Man


----------



## Bomboclat

JoeTheStoner said:


> Living Legends



IIRC, they were (are?) on Basement Records, which my dad's friend helped build up, and I got to meet them a while back. Nice guys, great rappers!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> IIRC, they were (are?) on Basement Records, which my dad's friend helped build up, and I got to meet them a while back. Nice guys, great rappers!


awesome i saw em live at an in store at the basement back in 2002. great store use to go down there chill hit up grooveriders n' tower records (rip).  those stores still there ? (besides tower obviously closed) i moved away haven't been around there in years.


----------



## Bomboclat

Groove Riders is, although it moved across the street to one of the sidestreets, still there. Moved due to rent issues probably.

The Basment has changed, man. Bobby (My dad's friend) no longer owns it, and its bascially now a clothing and atmosphere store. I basically live in that area, so im there all the time, and I dont really see any music in the store any more. Its really sad. 

I remember I saw Pigeon John back there when all he had out was Pigeon John is Clueless.

Damn, memories.

and ya, Tower is now an Urban Living.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> The Basment has changed, man. Bobby (My dad's friend) no longer owns it, and its bascially now a clothing and atmosphere store. I basically live in that area, so im there all the time, and *I dont really see any music in the store any more. Its really sad. *


wow that is a fucking shame  memories indeed brother.


----------



## Roger&Me

THis is that real shit..


----------



## Roger&Me

Space Age


----------



## JahRed24x

JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ fuck yea. that NINE joint gives me chills. big up lord finesse all of ditc, fuckin supergroup. fat joe was dope as hell back then. here go some joey crack classics from the 90s...
> 
> Fat Joe - Envy
> Fat Joe - The Shit Is Real (Dj Premier Remix)
> FAT JOE - SUCCESS
> Big Pun feat. Fat Joe - Twins Deep Cover
> Fat Joe Ft KRS-One - Bronx Tale
> 
> saw a vid wit joe talkin bout hip hop he said krs is his numero uno.




'In school they never taught bout hamburgers or steak, 
Elijah Muhammed or the welfare state. 
But I know. 
And I know because of KRS-ONE.
Yeah and I know And I know because of KRS-ONE.'


Damn i got enough material to check out now for the next 2 months! lol thanks guys.. Im listening to this "D.I.T.C" album right now, its pretty SWEET! 

But yeah we should just keep posting good 90's era rap songs in this thread. Make it one stop shop for new comers to find REAL HIP HOP!


----------



## ColtDan

gangstarr


----------



## oneswtwld

Redman

he'll teach you how to roll a blunt....


ALso the whole BCC 


BOOT CAMP CLIK

Black Moon
Smif-n-Wessun (Cocoa Brovas for a short while whilst being sued for the dumbesst reason ever)
Heltah Skeltah
Originoo Gunn Clappaz


----------



## oneswtwld

The Four Horsemen - (Killah Priest, Canibus, Kurupt and Ras Kass


----------



## higher than you

Biggie, Wu-tang, and outkast


----------



## JahRed24x

Damn there is some good fucking rappers in the 90s.. i've been checking out all this new shit (well new to me). But still i am lovin'  this AZ Doe or Die album. This AZ guy is fuckin nuts.. i love this shit, and i usually don't like rap music.. i even showed it to my friends that dont like rap either and now they all love this AZ album.. they are like "Dude who is this CD that you left in my car again? this shit is good!"



Thanks for all the good shit to check out JoeTheStoner. I am loving this shit.. man i have so much material now its time to burn a new CD!! time for the *90's hip-hop stylee mix* .. I love discovering new music


----------



## pinkstarscracate

Theres many to name and a lot of the best have been. Wu Tang 36 Chambers is a Classic album from the 90's. Biggie got me into hip hop.

I don't think anyone mentioned Mobb Deep, The Infamous is a great album.

I also really like D12's "The Underground EP" if you don't like them now it'll make you apreciate them as rappers. Ol Dirt Bastard's "Return to the 36 Chambers: The Dirty Version".

Those are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## JahRed24x

w0rd


----------



## Snugg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T0SorIk3n0


That ill 93 era hip hop. When Outkast was dope as fuck.


----------



## oneswtwld

Snugg said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T0SorIk3n0
> 
> 
> That ill 93 era hip hop. When Outkast was dope as fuck.



the whole album is a classic...

but Goodie Mob's first two albums are the shiznitty bam wham


----------



## yoboy

from the 90's I like Fu Schnickens and Onyx


----------



## oneswtwld

fu schnickens with shaq?


----------



## yoboy

yeah they did a song with shaq...... must have needed money or something

I like that style, like Das EFX too

Das EFX is so underrated


----------



## Snugg

Das EFX is so dope. So many people are sleeping.


----------



## ColtDan

anything Dj Premier has produced


----------



## yoboy

some other stuff that has been forgotten.... 




Point Blank- Wreckless (1992: Houston)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut_bSbLNJ54

EPMD- Brothers from Brentwood (1992: NYC)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HZOqd1C25c

Bushwick Bill- Call Me Crazy (1992: Houston)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy4Iilc2SJ4

Masta Ace- Born to Roll (1994: NYC)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwnwWzi1HB8

G Slimm- Mama Pray For Me (1994: New Orleans)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNibFu9iJSw

NATAS- Nation Ahead of Time and Space (1995: Detroit)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjWij-wixUo

NATAS- No Fault Insurance (1995: Detroit)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcITI8hC3a8

Dayton Family- FBI (1996: Flint)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUlFRp5QAMA

NATAS- Telly Savales (1998: Detroit)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yImr7CAjBY


----------



## Snugg

+10 to you, Yo.

A lot of good shit posted up there. Especially the EPMD & Natas shit.

----------------
Now playing: Witness - Fishnet
via FoxyTunes


----------



## yoboy

a little detroit bias there, but oh well

yeah Natas and EPMD is the type of stuff that never sounds _old_ to me


----------



## Outta Pocket

yoboy said:


> some other stuff that has been forgotten....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point blank- wreckless (1992: Houston)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut_bsblnj54



it's goin down...


----------



## woamotive

Nas 90's for sure! A Tribe Called Quest is classic, too. Salt n Pepa for nostalgia...haha. Kool G, Tupac, NWA, Digital Underground, Ice Cube... All of these were mentioned above, but I need to reiterate. These came to mind first, and quickly, for me.

* 90's DID have some great rap. You know? The 90's were pretty damn cool ! A little rap, some really over-sized neon T's with exclamatory words on them. (sigh) Tis the life.


----------



## Snugg

yoboy said:


> a little detroit bias there, but oh well
> 
> yeah Natas and EPMD is the type of stuff that never sounds _old_ to me



Yeah, I dig some of the Detroit stuff. And I've heard a lot of it, since I'm only like 2-3 hours away from there. But, for every GOOD emcee in the D, there's a hundred whack ones.

...At least, that's how it seems, anyways.

----------------
Now playing: Blockhead - Bullfight In Ireland
via FoxyTunes


----------



## oneswtwld

Snugg said:


> Das EFX is so dope. So many people are sleeping.



Diggidy Das son... saw them live outdoors once (they will always be what turned me onto hip-hop... and the pharcyde but)


they REALLY do love their bud


and give a SICK Ass show... "Straight Up Sewaside" is one of the best hip-hop albums ever


----------



## JahRed24x

yoboy said:


> some other stuff that has been forgotten....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point Blank- Wreckless (1992: Houston)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut_bSbLNJ54
> 
> EPMD- Brothers from Brentwood (1992: NYC)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HZOqd1C25c
> 
> Bushwick Bill- Call Me Crazy (1992: Houston)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy4Iilc2SJ4
> 
> Masta Ace- Born to Roll (1994: NYC)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwnwWzi1HB8
> 
> G Slimm- Mama Pray For Me (1994: New Orleans)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNibFu9iJSw
> 
> NATAS- Nation Ahead of Time and Space (1995: Detroit)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjWij-wixUo
> 
> NATAS- No Fault Insurance (1995: Detroit)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcITI8hC3a8
> 
> Dayton Family- FBI (1996: Flint)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUlFRp5QAMA
> 
> NATAS- Telly Savales (1998: Detroit)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yImr7CAjBY




Just checked out all those songs. That Natas song has the sickest instrumental background track.. shit is DOPE, i like it more the more i hear it.. not crazy about the lyrics but they got goooood flöW~  %)


----------



## Snugg

You should also check out anything by _The Lost Boyz._


----------



## Supeudol

^ Second that.


----------



## Snugg

Especially the track "_Music Makes Me High._" That is such a good fucking song. There's another one I love, but I can't remember the name of it right now.


"_Seat leaned back, puffin' on a blunt in the Ac!_"

----------------
Now playing: Sage Francis - The Buzz Kill
via FoxyTunes


----------



## oneswtwld

Snugg said:


> You should also check out anything by _The Lost Boyz._



saw them live too.... they were with BTNH, Nas and Busta Buss...

After BTNH they turned the house lights on at the then Knickerbocker arena in Albany, NY

then as peeps were leaving, Freaky Tah (RIP) got on the mic and wa like "Where the fuck y'all going?!)...

peeps were upset at first thinking they werent coming out that night... but boy were we all fucking surprised!!!!


----------



## jblz

Rated E said:


> This is a good thing. :D
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is by far, my favourite hip hop album. It was released in 1994:
> 
> Nas - Illmatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Released in 1994. It's perfect. There are no stupid skits. Just 10 tracks. All with magical sounding beats, and verses consctructed so well that Nas spent the rest of his career in his own shadow.
> 
> It has one guest spot on it, and it happens to be AZ, who maybe drops one of the best verses on the album.
> 
> If you like that, then check out Notorious B.I.G. - Ready To Die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also released in 1994. It's production is in a similar vein to Illmatic, with the kind of spaced out, yet grimey and funky beats. Biggie's verses are really entertaining, give him a chance if you don't get it at first. He doesn't use big words or overly complex rhymes. But for me the appeal is in his charisma, sense of humour, and the ordering and phrasing of his lines just sounds cool.
> 
> Jay-Z - Reasonable Doubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Released in 1996. There was a time when Jay-Z was actually good, and this is it. I find a lot of his other stuff hit and miss, and with not nearly as much enthusiasm and charisma (though he's always pretty charismatic). Get this.
> 
> Then check out A Tribe Called Quest - The Low End Theory and Midnight Marauders, Wu-Tang Clan - Enter the Wu-Tang (36 Chambers). I could go into more detail about them but if you're like me then you don't wanna be swamped by too much new music at once.
> 
> It's all east coast. But you did say you loved AZ, so Nas just makes sense to start with.



^ Dude knows what hes talking about. All three albums are pure fire and definately up in my favourites. 



And the AZ verse on illmatic is amazing, better than Nas in that track. Should have added Big L - Lifestyles of the poor and dangerous and Mobb Deep - Hell on Earth in there.

If your more into lyrics rather than just the way it sounds check it Jehst - Return of the Drifter, and Falling Down. The production is amazing but the lyrics beat any other rapper.. ever.


----------



## Herbal~Jah

Snugg said:


> You should also check out anything by _The Lost Boyz._




Yeah I think someone already posted a link to the Lost Boyz - Renee song. Shit is dope..

Lost Boyz - Renee: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ7DBSzpaSY


----------



## higher than you

Fat Pat and DEA were the shit plus all the old screw grey tapes


----------



## funkmaster

You need to grab the album
My vinyl weighs a ton
By peanut butter wolf
Has some of the dopes 90's rap on it man
Interruptions has to be the dopest


----------



## Outta Pocket

higher than you said:


> Fat Pat and DEA were the shit plus all the old screw grey tapes



Yup jammin' 3 N The Mornin' original tape version right now.  That DEA album was the truth.


DEA - We Ain't Trippin

A classic H-Town group that I don't think was mentioned yet: STREET MILITARY.  The solo stuff is great too, if you like insane lyrical rap check out Pharoah's solo "Six Foot Giant".  His style really influenced the more famous Z-Ro...

Street Military - Dead in a Year 

Some other off the top names that probably haven't been mentioned for you to check out: Funk Mobb, Playaz Tryna Strive, Mad CJ Mac, Mass 187, "Down South Hustlers" and "West Coast Bad Boyz" Compilations, Do or Die, Seagram, C-Bo, RBL Posse, Cougnut, I.M.P., Dre Dog (aka Andre Nickatina), 2-11, Totally Insane, Souls of Mischief, Cold World Hustlers, Lil Keke, Big HAWK, The Click, Black Dynasty, SNOP, Dru Down, Dat Boy Grace, Underground Rebellion, Cellski, Dubee, Mac Dre
----------------
Now playing: Dead End Alliance - We Aint Trippin
via FoxyTunes


----------



## oneswtwld

jblz said:


> ^ Dude knows what hes talking about. All three albums are pure fire and definately up in my favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> And the AZ verse on illmatic is amazing, better than Nas in that track. Should have added Big L - Lifestyles of the poor and dangerous and Mobb Deep - Hell on Earth in there.
> 
> If your more into lyrics rather than just the way it sounds check it Jehst - Return of the Drifter, and Falling Down. The production is amazing but the lyrics beat any other rapper.. ever.



Jay-z is a Biter, not a writer

and Nas sold out, as hard as that is to say...


----------



## jblz

oneswtwld said:


> Jay-z is a Biter, not a writer
> 
> and Nas sold out, as hard as that is to say...



Agreed.. thats why I'm saying dude knows what hes talking about. Reasonable Doubt + Illmatic are both amazing albums, the vast majority of shit put out afterwards is shit (Stillmatic was good though...). Infact almost every artist went downhill after 2000, Nas, Jay Z, Eminem, Busta Rhymes, Mobb Deep etc...

Red + Meths latests albums are on the brink of being shit but still acceptable..

The only good hiphop I'm hearing these days is from the UK.


----------



## oneswtwld

nah son.... KILLAH PRIEST IS PUTTIN OUT FIRE.... check him out for priest's sake!!!!


----------



## Max Power

funkmaster said:


> You need to grab the album
> My vinyl weighs a ton
> By peanut butter wolf
> Has some of the dopes 90's rap on it man



solid.

_Whatever happened to the Fat Boys?
They shoulda recruited me, I'm skinny makin' phat noise!_


That Charizma track has a lot of good lines.


----------



## studman69

KRS-One - Higher Level

Of course, Premier on the beat.


----------



## oneswtwld

max power said:


> solid.
> 
> _whatever happened to the fat boys?
> They shoulda recruited me, i'm skinny makin' phat noise!_
> 
> 
> that charizma track has a lot of good lines.



my nuts!!


----------



## Bomboclat

MUSIC DROP!!!!!

Nine - Whutcha Want?

Gang Starr - The ? Remainz 

Fu-Schnickens - Breakdown 

DJ Cam - Dieu Reconnaitra Les Siens

G. Simone - I Know, You Know


----------



## Max Power

oneswtwld said:


> my nuts!!



wtf?


----------



## oneswtwld

Max Power said:


> wtf?



"I'm talkin' 'bout my nuts! Da Da Da Da."


----------



## Law

Did you ever check out that 90's era Outkast??

----------------
Now playing: CunninLynguists - Lynguistics (Live)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## oneswtwld

Law said:


> Did you ever check out that 90's era Outkast??
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: CunninLynguists - Lynguistics (Live)
> via FoxyTunes



Southerplayalisticadillacmuzik is ONE OF THE BEST ALBUMS OF ALL IME

and ATLiens is an AMAZING followup


ATLiens... really opens your eyes with the continuation of conscious rap from the Goodie Mo B.... Especially "Babylon" and "Mainstream"


whilst I am speaking of the Goodie MoB.... Soul Food and Still Standing are two more classics that EVERYONE should have and listen to on a weekly basis...

Some of the songs on Still STanding still make me cry

peace


----------



## Herbal~Jah

Yo I've been listening to this _*Gangstarr - Jet to get A Rep*_ song and am totally feelin' it.. Any other good songs like this from gangstarr?? (besides that "Moment of Truth" song, which is dope as well..) im just out looking to discoverin' new music (90s preferably)  but damn im loving this music style from the 90's!!! What happened to hip-hop music??


----------



## BEEF/N/BROKLY

2pac
big pun
big l
biggie
Nas
DMX
wu ( n all dey individual shit rza gza odb inspectha raekwon ugod ghostface meth shyhiem)
Mobb Deep
Souls of Mischief / hieroglphyics
del da funky homosapien
pharcyde
naughty by nature
NWA 
ice cube 
eazy e
nore
fugees
old fat joe
beatnuts
jeru 
de la soul
lords of the underground
gang starr
group home
L L
MC Lyte
and too much more am missin type high as hell tho but those go in


----------



## treezy z

the early wu-tang solos:
gza - liquid swords
raekwon - only built for cuban linx
ol dirty bastard - return to the 36 chambers
method man - tical
ghostface killa - ironman


----------



## brimz

Check out Kool g rap and Dj Polo.
Start with The streets of New YOrk and
Ill STreet blues and if your not hooked after that then their must be a problem,
This guy is probably the most talented rapper i have ever come across in 27 years of listenging 2 hip hop Enjoy


----------



## Law

I can't believe nobody has mentioned _The Lost Boyz._


...What the FUCK?


----------



## oneswtwld

Law said:


> I can't believe nobody has mentioned _The Lost Boyz._
> 
> 
> ...What the FUCK?



people have..... read the posts


and G rap is the BEST rapper eveer.... EXTREMELY influential... especially to the entire WU tang, mobb deep, nas, cnn.... the whole "mafioso" rap movement (meaning talking about intelligent crimes, nt just stick ups)


peace


----------



## ConnectFor

*Back in 1990..*

I was 16 in 1990, a shy white guy who lived in the country, I thought I was easily the hippest inidividual within a 30 mile radius when I had this on:

BDP - House Niggaz


----------



## TheAgnostic

Wu-Tang Clan and Nas especially Illmatic, which to this day is my favorite album.


----------



## oneswtwld

TheAgnostic said:


> Wu-Tang Clan and Nas especially Illmatic, which to this day is my favorite album.



and I bet you dont know who G Rap is


----------



## Herbal~Jah

I'm lovin' this style of rap...:D

recommend some more chill 90s rap era songs!! I am lovin' this style so much and think a lot of my friends would like it too, were all b/w 20-26 so we kinda missed this music as we were so young...  w0rd~


----------



## oneswtwld

Herbal~Jah said:


> we're all b/w 20-26 so we kinda missed this music as we were so young...  w0rd~



I made sure to give my 24 yr old brother EVERY CD that I had..... mid to late 90'sshit stuck the most....he even called himself MZA for awhile when a teenager... he was MZA - The magician....anyway

i especially made sure to turn him on to the Dungeon Family - from the same mid to late 90's.... and beyond to the present

He didnt take to well to most things earlierr than this time period... maybe as early as '92, with people like Das Efx and a litle Redman (Nas in there... anyway)



I bet you are pissed that you are just finding out about this 


ps (edit).... you should also checkout the reggae music around that time and the 2000s... and even before that especially..

rub a dub

and didnt have an older brother or sister or even friend who could hook you up as a youngin'



such is lfe.... keep an open mind

peace


----------



## thujone

was listening to illadelph halflife earlier after thinking about what makes a good album.  the roots were always mega cool


----------



## oneswtwld

thujone said:


> was listening to illadelph halflife earlier after thinking about what makes a good album.  the roots were always mega cool



first time I ever saw roots was openign for Dave MAtthews Band... Dave came out and sang a song...


it was tight


----------



## thujone

oneswtwld said:


> Dave came out and sang a song...



...and then the roots came back out?  that would be tight indeed %)


----------



## oneswtwld

thujone said:


> ...and then the roots came back out?  that would be tight indeed %)



the roots playedalong opener.... this was a LOOOng time ago


----------



## Herbal~Jah

Found another good one just a few mins ago..got such a deep dope dark flow...its good... i like! vl

Mobb Deep - Shook Ones Part II


----------



## dipitch

My uterus get's all fuzzy and warm when I hear   (especially the first album by )   "The Parcyde"


----------



## Law

The Pharcyde?

----------------
Now playing: Dylan Ross - 13.Break Your Knees
via FoxyTunes


----------



## oneswtwld

"I'm down with the P-H-A-R-cyde."

I was listening to Labcabincalifornia on repeat yesterday


great album



"this aint nothin but the E.N.D."

its actually a conscious album on certain parts


----------



## thujone

lol every time i see or hear the word conscious i think of this track

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Tg8yHk7owA

then i felt like bumpin this shit because it's the illest shit ever to be heard nah mean?

graaah reminds me of a tune AAAARGH!!! BRAIN STORM!!

oh yeah BIG L - ebonics

(the premo remix rips it)


----------



## Ekim-C

ayo, wot all this nonsence about 90's rap/ hip hop

come on u fools its all about dhat 70's - 80's reggae bitch


----------



## oneswtwld

Ekim-C said:


> ayo, wot all this nonsence about 90's rap/ hip hop
> 
> come on u fools its all about dhat 70's - 80's reggae bitch



word... i said that in the riddim or some other reggae thread... big up


----------



## Transcendence

*The Rub complete their Hip Hop History series: a mix every year 1979-2009*

http://www.itstherub.com/?cat=15

Check it out kids if you already haven't. Each mix is a single MP3 about two hours in length. The tracklists are fucking solid.


----------



## campaigns

That's some good stuff.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yea, thanks transcendence. definitely going to archive the mixes from the 90s.


----------



## Pander Bear

oh nice


----------



## oneswtwld

WW BCC Til' We DOA

Dru Ha Smoke that La


----------



## Max Power

the farther I go back the better the music gets.

+1 internets for nostalgic value.

that grindin' beat is as hot as the first day I heard it.


----------



## Herbal~Jah

oneswtwld said:


> I made sure to give my 24 yr old brother EVERY CD that I had..... mid to late 90'sshit stuck the most....he even called himself MZA for awhile when a teenager... he was MZA - The magician....anyway
> 
> i especially made sure to turn him on to the Dungeon Family - from the same mid to late 90's.... and beyond to the present
> 
> He didnt take to well to most things earlierr than this time period... maybe as early as '92, with people like Das Efx and a litle Redman (Nas in there... anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are pissed that you are just finding out about this
> 
> 
> ps (edit).... you should also checkout the reggae music around that time and the 2000s... and even before that especially..
> 
> rub a dub
> 
> and didnt have an older brother or sister or even friend who could hook you up as a youngin'
> 
> 
> 
> such is lfe.... keep an open mind
> 
> peace




Oh dude i have been listening to Sublime and other Reggae styles like I remember going to Slightly Stoopid and LB Shortbus concerts back in 2001-2004 and it would be like $5 to get in... now the tickets for Slightly Stoopid are are like $50 , ridiculous... but yehai love reggae man and also 80's DUb like "The scientist"


----------



## RavinRaphael

so so nice thank you!


----------



## RustyShackleford

you gotta check out Showbiz and AG's album Goodfellas. they were in Big L's crew, and if you don't know who Big L is, you need to check him out first. Lifestylez ov da Poor and Dangerous is a sick album but the sickest L is the 7 minute freestyle with Jay-Z. L had another crew Children of the Corn with Cam'ron, Mase, cam's cousin Bloodshed, and Herb McGruff...all were so ill, especially cam. can't believe how hard he fell off.   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0owZ1fKoBA 
the 2nd verse is where cam comes in and it's NASTY.


----------



## fayder

Psycho realm & wu-tang clan


----------



## oneswtwld

wu tang sux


----------



## I_need_dat

As much as I love 90's Naughty by Nature they are killing me. Instead of just performing the songs they already have they are trying to keep up with the kids. Their new single sucks.

I hate when groups don't know when to leave well enough alone.
(and that goes for Dru Hill too)


----------



## oneswtwld

I_need_dat said:


> As much as I love 90's Naughty by Nature they are killing me. Instead of just performing the songs they already have they are trying to keep up with the kids. Their new single sucks.
> 
> I hate when groups don't know when to leave well enough alone.
> (and that goes for Dru Hill too)



you have no idea what you are talking about.... go away


----------



## Herbal~Jah

*More dope 90's rap/hiphop YOUTUBE vids/songs please!!*


----------



## Changed

*Can any hip-hop act come close to...*

The Roots(?)

Been listening to their discography on repeat and I'm just in awe... This stuff is amazing.

Is there anything out there that even comes close? I'm talking mostly underground stuff that not many people have heard of. Old stuff is okay too.


----------



## Yeagerx

Check out Aesop Rock. Especially the song None Shall Pass. Underground Hip-Hop is where it's at.


----------



## oneswtwld

which aspect of "The Roots"?

live?

message?

style?


----------



## Yeagerx

ohhh did you mean stuff by the roots? i thought you meant like underground hiphop stuff.


----------



## tdawe1

Aesop Rock is awesome. Madvillain too.


----------



## theotherside

The beats that the 9th Wonder does are tight as hell.
I love The Roots song "yesterday I saw a big girl crying, ....." what is the name of it. It is on Rising UP.


----------



## Wizzle

I've only sampled their newest album, _How I Got Over_. Love it. 

Is all their stuff good because I might just get the whole discography too.


----------



## Pander Bear

lots of hip hop MCs tour with live bands now, and I find that brings them up to par with the roots.


----------



## Changed

Not so much their instrumentation, but their lyrics, the way they deliver 'em, etc... 

I'll check out aesop rock. give me some other names


----------



## axl blaze

Aesop Rock, Blueprint, RJD2 + Aceyalone, even Jurassic 5.


----------



## oneswtwld

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcmR-hLx-aE


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49SxhxF4Z5c


----------



## Yeagerx

For some deep shit check out Grieves.


----------



## glenjih

Brother Ali is six times better than your favourite rapper.


----------



## thujone

Ditc


----------



## satricion

Brother Ali is absolutely awesome. Get either Shadows on the Sun or Us.


----------



## Feste

Slug.

Murs.

POS.

Sage Francis.

Roots Manuva.

Astronautalis.

Akala.

Saul Williams.


----------



## Yeagerx

Also:
Living legends 
Fort Minor
Sadistik


----------



## oneswtwld

thujone said:


> Ditc



word is


----------



## Kenickie

what about Mos Def? Black Sheep?

unless the only good hip hop is white boyz these days..


----------



## Yeagerx

lol how did i forget mos def. good lookin out kenickie
ohhh an jedi mind tricks.


----------



## Changed

not a fan of Jurassic 5. Isn't Fort Minor some white emo/rap shit?

mos def is good; wish that Black Star album had more rapping and less skits...


----------



## themysticone

Nas- Illmatic
Common- Resurrection
OC- Word...Life
Pete Rock and CL Smooth- The Main Ingredient
A Tribe Called Quest- almost anything they`ve ever done, but check The Low End Theory
De La Soul- Buhloone Mind State
Gang Starr- Moment  Of Truth


----------



## axl blaze

Sage Francis is probably the closest you can get to the roots, while being a little bit different.

I agree with J5, but some people still like them these days


----------



## oneswtwld

DEAD PREZ. (period)


----------



## Max Power

What is the topic of this thread? The Roots? Our favorite hip hop act? I'm cornfused, all these rap threads just kinda blur together.


----------



## Changed

just reread the first post over and over until you figure it out...


----------



## Max Power

"is there anything that comes close to the roots?"

yeah, this is going to head down a totally different path from the "your favorite rapper" "best underground rap" "90s hip hop" etc etc threads.

lets all post about jedi mind tricks for the umpteenth time!!!!


----------



## oneswtwld

jedi mind tricks??


----------



## Yeagerx

Yeah fort minor definitely not emo. 

@oneswtwtwld yeah look up the song "I against I"


----------



## oneswtwld

^ I was trying to be an asshole.. I am familiar with Jedi Mind Tricks...

thank you though..

peace



To the OP.... Check out Killah Priest and all of his close peeps


----------



## Christ

_The Low End Theory_ by *A Tribe Called Quest*
_Bizarre Ride II the Pharcyde_ by *The Pharcyde*
_Liquid Swords_ by *GZA*
_Paul's Boutique_ by Beastie Boys
_Only Built 4 Cuban Linx..._ by *Raekwon*


----------



## ColdBloodedDave

Reflection Eternal is my personal favorite....


----------



## minddetergent.

You can't mention underground hip hop without mentioning Non Phixion. although they split up way back.... r.i.p uncle howie.


----------



## oneswtwld

Christ said:


> _The Low End Theory_ by *A Tribe Called Quest*
> _Bizarre Ride II the Pharcyde_ by *The Pharcyde*
> _Liquid Swords_ by *GZA*
> _Paul's Boutique_ by Beastie Boys
> _Only Built 4 Cuban Linx..._ by *Raekwon*



"Labcabincalifornia" by The Pharcyde is a good one too

Anything by Masta Killah

"Iron Man" by Ghostface Killah

Rza as Bobby Digital in Stereo is EXTREMELY underrated

there is so much more from the wu tang affilliates:

http://www.freshwap.net/forums/music/207876-wu-tang-clan-affiliates-complete-discography.html


----------



## ricardo08

immortal technique


----------



## Yeagerx

X-ecutioners


----------



## satricion

Jedi Mind Tricks are shit.


----------



## Changed

I have every wu tang line memorized from my childhood...

getting internet installed tomorrow so I'll download all these albums and see what's what and report back.


----------



## cj

Outkast, Atmosphere,Immortal Technique,RJD2,


----------



## oneswtwld

crimsonjunk said:


> Outkast, Atmosphere,Immortal Technique,RJD2,



especially Outkasts first two albums... and Goodie MOb's first two albums..

Simply classics.... and educational material


----------



## glenjih

This is a bit of a curveball, as he's not quite as lively as the other acts mentioned here, but Finale has serious skills and production value

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXWnIPYqMWU


----------



## ColdBloodedDave

Posdnuos of De La Soul, and M-1 from Dead Prez


----------



## Outta Pocket

Some of these posts are good, some just seem like a list of random shit.

If you want stuff with a vibe like the Roots...

black sheep
digable planets
de la soul
tribe
etc

maybe you will also enjoy souls of mischief / hiero crew

listen to that shit and find what you like from there.


----------



## axl blaze

Hieroglyphics come to mind, as well


----------



## oneswtwld

ColdBloodedDave said:


> Posdnuos of De La Soul, and M-1 from Dead Prez



Dead Prez is the best


----------



## Transcendence

This is like asking "is Big L slow?": hell no, Roots crew is the ultimate.


----------



## nearjat

Num num num


----------



## oneswtwld

Transcendence - Dead Prez has the best message though

but yeah, The Roots Crew is fucking brilliant and amazing.



I have gone out of my way to see the perform beginning many, many years ago


----------



## kultron

Gucci Mane, Young Jeezy


----------



## oneswtwld

kultron said:


> Gucci Mane, Young Jeezy



is that a joke?


----------



## psychomimetic

Christ said:


> _The Low End Theory_ by *A Tribe Called Quest*
> _Bizarre Ride II the Pharcyde_ by *The Pharcyde*
> _Liquid Swords_ by *GZA*
> _Paul's Boutique_ by Beastie Boys
> _Only Built 4 Cuban Linx..._ by *Raekwon*



I believe you forgot Enter the WU-Tang (36 Chambers). I think the Wu is one of the best rap groups of all time in that not only have they as a group put out badass material, but the members of the group have come out with some great solo stuff. 

I never really liked the Roots much. I dunno, I like some of their stuff but I never connected with it much. I concur to Dead Prez being awesome, also check out The Coup if you like political rap. Rhymesayers (the record label) puts out some great stuff too. Atmosphere and Brother Ali being their best in my opinion. I think it's kinda pointless to talk about "the best hip hop group", different artists bring different things to the table. Also, different people like different things.


----------



## Max Power

oneswtwld said:


> Transcendence - Dead Prez has the best message though



Actually, that distinction belongs to Fermented Reptile.


----------



## nativenick

cyne
the grouch
people under the stairs
blackalicious 
atmosphere
U-N-I 

are all great artistrs if you dig that sort of under gorund hip hop


----------



## nativenick

souls of mischief
deltron 3030
hieroglyphics 
the pharcyde
are amazing too they have a very abstract style that i dig


----------



## Transcendence

Souls of Mischief fuck yeah


----------



## therussiancircus

Some of my favorites:

Doomtree artists:
P.O.S.
Cecil Otter
Sims
Dessa
Paper Tiger

Atmosphere
Common
Sage Francis
Deltron 3030

I also like a lot of other stuff but these are some that are a little more on the lesser known side


----------



## madswagga

anyone listen to the new gucci mane or ice cube albums?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Celph Titled and Buckwild "Nineteen Ninety Now" is going to be fire.

Step Correctly


----------



## oneswtwld

Ww bcc


----------



## oatmeal cookie

*Who are you BL'ers top 3 fav hip hop artists?*

1. Lil Wayne
2. Biggie
3. Eminem


----------



## oneswtwld

oatmeal cookie said:


> 1. Lil Wayne
> 2. Biggie
> 3. Eminem



I think i just threw up


----------



## Mysterier

listen to more The Roots and Jazz Liberatorz, imo


----------



## rincewindrocks

1. Atmosphere
2. Tupac
3. erm....2Bers! (gotta throw some local love out there)


----------



## Mysterier

Jazz Liberatorz are great.


----------



## oatmeal cookie

Love some Atmosphere and The Roots...roots kick ass


Nothing beats weezy tho. =) =)


----------



## Mysterier

you like what you like. 

my actual list, if forced to make a choice. heheh.

1. Andre 3000
2. Spooks
3. The Roots


----------



## oneswtwld

Mysterier said:


> you like what you like.
> 
> my actual list, if forced to make a choice. heheh.
> 
> 1. Andre 3000
> 2. Spooks
> 3. The Roots




He still calls himself Andre 3000...

he was SICK when he was Andre Benjamin...

Spottieottiedopealicious

Big Boi is pretty sick too


WORD IS

1) G Rap
2) The 18th Letter (The prophecy professor)
3) BDI Emcee


Do I have to make a list..... Killah Priest, Rza, Masta Killah, Redman, etc...


----------



## oneswtwld

ps... just becaus elittle wayne uses fake metaphors (its still a simile if you just leave out the word "like," doesn't make him good... because he IS NOT even a *good* artist


----------



## SKL

1. Army of the Pharaohs
2. Nas
3. Wu-Tang

(can it be groups?)


----------



## axl blaze

A Tribe Called Quest, Outkast, the Roots... I suppose. difficult to do


----------



## K-Dazed

If I had to make a list, at the moment I'd say I listen to these three artists the most ATM:

1) Lupe Fiasco
2) Tupac
3) A Tribe Called Quest

But you can't forget all the members of Wu-Tang + Affiliates, Redman, Notorious B.I.G, CRS, Nas, Snoop, Mac Dre, Andre Nickatina, Three 6 Mafia, Tha Dogg Pound, Nate Dogg, Gangsta Pat, Lil Wayne, Immortal Technique, Kid Cudi, Mobb Deep, Rappin' 4-Tay, Hieroglyphics, Natural Elemnts, Too Short, Gravediggaz, Big Noyd, Kausion, CNN, Artifacts, Brand Nubian, D.I.T.C, Smif-N-Wessun, Black Moon, Keith Murray, Crooklyn Dodgers, Lost Boys, Kool G Rap, Camp Lo, Mr. Pookie, Mr. Lookie, The Beatnuts, Jeru the Bamaja and hundreds and hundreds of others I listen to on the regular.


----------



## oneswtwld

K-Dazed said:


> If I had to make a list, at the moment I'd say I listen to these three artists the most ATM:
> 
> 1) Lupe Fiasco
> 2) Tupac
> 3) A Tribe Called Quest
> 
> But you can't forget all the members of Wu-Tang + Affiliates, Redman, Notorious B.I.G, CRS, Nas, Snoop, Mac Dre, Andre Nickatina, Three 6 Mafia, Tha Dogg Pound, Nate Dogg, Gangsta Pat, Lil Wayne, Immortal Technique, Kid Cudi, Mobb Deep, Rappin' 4-Tay, Hieroglyphics, Natural Elemnts, Too Short, Gravediggaz, Big Noyd, Kausion, CNN, Artifacts, Brand Nubian, D.I.T.C, Smif-N-Wessun, Black Moon, Keith Murray, Crooklyn Dodgers, Lost Boys, Kool G Rap, Camp Lo, Mr. Pookie, Mr. Lookie, The Beatnuts, Jeru the Bamaja and hundreds and hundreds of others I listen to on the regular.



represent son!

dont forget the entire BCC!!! and Dead Prez, Jada, 

but I still say the top... especially interms of their influence on future lyricists are:

1) G Rap
2) The 18th letter (The R)
3) I say BDI but.... KRS has to be here


----------



## oneswtwld

doop.... any new Killah Priest, Maccabeez, or HRSMN is tha shit!


----------



## Swerlz

Atmosphere...indeed
Mac Dre
Bone Thugs & Harmony (old-stuff)


----------



## theotherside

1-9th wonder......master producer
2-Little Brother
3-Kanye West


----------



## Feste

Akala

Saul Williams

Astronautalis


----------



## oneswtwld

Swerlz said:


> Atmosphere...indeed
> Mac Dre
> Bone Thugs & Harmony (old-stuff)



word is on the BTNH old stuff... especially E1999E


----------



## Transcendence

WHURR André @??


----------



## oneswtwld

Andre is probably taking acting lessons, vocal lessons, music lessons

he is probably studying and/or composing some music

Shoot, I saw an interview where he wanted to collaborate with Squarepusher...

who knows what goes through Andre Benjamin's mind but,


he is one intelligent motherfucker...... I LOVE DIFFERENT PEOPLE

and I am glad Big Boi could respect his path


Big Boi is making some good music too... Got that Purp mixtapes are bangin


----------



## Transcendence

I thought he was supposed to be releasing his solo LP pretty soon 5 months ago. But I haven't heard fuck all. And no new Outkast before that happens. Shiii...


----------



## jpgrdnr

Bonobo 
Buck 65
Kid koala


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

1. Big L

2. Gravediggaz

3. Non Phixion

What do all of these have in common?


----------



## oneswtwld

^ they do not make music anymore


----------



## oneswtwld

i didnt read the heading: three FAVORITE:

1) Killah Priest
1) Dreddy Kruger
1) Killa Sin
1) G Rap
1) The R
1) The Teacher
1) Rza
1) The DOC
1) Too Short
1) Rockness Monsta
1) Mac Dre
1) Masta Killah
1) The Rebel INS
1) A-son-Unique
1) Big L
1) Pac
1) BDI Thug
1) Rockafella
1) Redman
1) Gza
1) General Steele
1) Khujo Goodie
1) Hurricaine Starang
1) Big Boi (His first name is not Steven)
1) Sean Price
1) J-R-O
1) Andre Benjamin
1) Can-I-Bus
1) Louisville Slugga
1) Tek
1) Kurupt
1) Capone
1) Tragedy Khadafi
1) Lord Finesse
1) Gunn Clappa Numba Three
1) X-to-the-Z (Still a liquid MC)
1) Tash
1) EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## ColtDan

eminem, gangstarr, not sure who else. anything with a premo beat sounds fuckin good to me


----------



## A_Speedball

1 Aesop Rock
2 Tupac
3 Immortal Technique


----------



## Max Power

thread has never been done before, can't believe it.


----------



## Volundr

If including groups:

1. Army of the Pharaohs
2. Immortal Technique
3. Demigodz/Jedi Mind Tricks

if not...

1. Immortal Technique
2. Between Celph Titled/Esoteric/Demoz
3. Between RA the Rugged Man/ Vinnie Paz?

Dunno


----------



## oneswtwld

I'm tellin' you.... the dungeon family is still making music... check out Big Boi and his "Got that Purp" mixtapes...


IF you made mad music, a movie, and did some other acting... wouldnt you want to take some time off for a bit?


----------



## oneswtwld

RA is sick (I want to call him crazy, but that would be offensive)


----------



## brimz

*How did Hip Hop get to the state it's in ?*

I love hip hop and rap music and have been listening 2 it since 86 .It really depresses me that what was once a exiting politcal and poetic style of music has now become all about material wealth and crap videos. 
Back in the day the music was so much more eclectic you had artists like N.W.A from the west Kool G Rap from the east and proper entertainers like Doug E Fresh & Slick Rick.


----------



## ChickenScratch

threads like this?

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=529075


----------



## oneswtwld

http://www.hiphopdx.com/index/interviews/id.1410/title.krs-one-buckshot-business-minded

Once I find the perfect Boot Camp Clik lyric I'll put it in here

also... BET sux


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

You can say almost the exact same thing about any music today, if you do not know where to look. I am not a big hip-hop fan, but I do like a few groups. If it is on the radio (and not old-school) it most likely sucks, with very few exceptions.

At least in South Florida. We have a reputation for notoriously bad radio.


----------



## Swerlz

3 said:


> You can say almost the exact same thing about any music today, if you do not know where to look. I am not a big hip-hop fan, but I do like a few groups. If it is on the radio (and not old-school) it most likely sucks, with very few exceptions.
> 
> At least in South Florida. We have a reputation for notoriously bad radio.



indeed on that. We got crap radio. And multiple stations with the same shit


----------



## Cornishman

Vocoders


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

brimz said:


> what was once a exiting politcal and poetic style of music has now become all about material wealth



I believe that's called "mainstream success".


----------



## oneswtwld

read my link


----------



## Rondeau

the rap you enjoy is still very much around, but it is no longer in the mainstream.


----------



## j22

2Pac
Jay Z (sorry, I know this typically isn't a mainstream forum, but I love Hova)
GZA


----------



## oneswtwld

Rondeau said:


> the rap you enjoy is still very much around, but it is no longer in the mainstream.



there is a differenc between "rap" and "hip-hop."

while Hip-hip MC's do "rap" as lyricists, "Rap," as a genre, to be blunt and categorical, is pop and not solely the control of the "artist."  In fact, with "Rap," the art is stripped down to the "margin."

By "margin" I mean financial profit.


Hip-hop is a culture. It is more than a "genre" of music.

So the quote is correct; Hip-hop is more than striving... it is more alive than ever.


And it will ever grow stronger... people will eventually end this "pop-cycle" of bullshit 
and "real" artists will prevail.


Duck Down Records put out records with NO DISTRIBUTION backing them


HIP HOP WILL LIVE FOREVER.


And the revolution will only be televised in the beginning.... then all the power will get cut off... and everyone will be forced to look out their front doors and confront that shit....

and that's real


----------



## oneswtwld

"Think it is when it ain't all peaches and cream
that's why some are found floating face down in the main stream"

Outkast - "Mainstream"


----------



## oneswtwld

j22 said:


> 2Pac
> Jay Z (sorry, I know this typically isn't a mainstream forum, but I love Hova)
> GZA



That is a disgrace to GZA LET ALONE 2Pac!!!!!



Jay Z is a biter to the nth degree..... and he still cant flow....


GZA is the fucking man.... THE FUCKING MAN


and PAc is other worldly..


JayZ..... nothing


----------



## phenethylo J

3 said:


> At least in South Florida. We have a reputation for notoriously bad radio.



yea the radio stations here in florida make me want to vomit


----------



## Dr.Shopper

There's still good and intelligent rap to be found, it's just no longer the popular thing. I recommend checking out Talib Kweli and Lupe Fiasco. Talib Kweli is what hip hop is all about, and Lupe spits some powerful concious shit. His metaphors, flow, and wordplay are unbelievable.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Cornishman said:


> Vocoders



this and the fact people will buy shitty music blindly


----------



## kultron

rap is better now than it was 10 years ago


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

cuz it lost its relevance
like every other style that once was it
things change, you can go back to the heydays of jazz, blues, rnb, funk, disco, rock, punk, reggae, samba, bossa, country, folk, mambo, calypso, ska........
you can get a revival but you cant never bring it back,
music is gonna be related to the context that gave it birth
hip hop got infested with the bling virus and now its over

there will always be good hip hop or rock or any style that once was alive and well but as a whole it lost its relevance (musically) 
thats just whats being happening since the begining of time

imo

_"It's like a jungle sometimes it makes me wonder
How I keep from going under"_


----------



## Bardeaux

Attention. 

As with any other genre once it starts gaining more and more attention it starts becoming more and more popular. Thus making it more and more diluted as everybody wants to be a part of it. Then it becomes a commodity, there only to generate as much cash as possible before something new comes along for the industry to sink it's teeth into.


----------



## oneswtwld

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> music is gonna be related to the context that gave it birth
> hip hop got infested with the bling virus and now its over



that doesnt make sense... the context that gave "hip-hop" birth is dofferent than what gave "rap" birth.



"rap" is the virus.... but it left the host.... and sucked as much out of it as it could


"Hip-hop" came from the South Bronx in the late 70's and 80's with the influence of Jamaican sound machines and making block parties MORE FUN... FUN for everyone....

people used to break beat to see who was the best... fuck, dancing with the stars is closer to that than "rap"....


anyway.....  We live in a society/culture/economy that feeds on weakness and (mostly) ignorance....



MOST people want the bling and the sex and the partying.... but do they get it?



Who is the happiest "lyricist/MC" alive?..... KRS-ONE..... the guys from DEAD PREZ... KILLAH PRIEST....



Everything that glitters ain't gold... and with "rap" the glitter is bullshit...


all this paper that we use to print money aint gonna be worth the paper its printed on.... what will we be left with?

Some moterfucker rapping about his clothes, car and hoes?



Or the memories of DJ Kool Herc and MCs who spoke about truth;  real philosophers.



Fuck, Socrates was an MC.... on par with KRS ONE and M-1




Ignorance is bliss..... so is heroin...


----------



## ayyye

andre benjamin
big boi
snoop


----------



## Max Power

it used to be about revolution, enlightenment, love, peace, having fun.

then big corporations got ahold of it.

end of story.


----------



## oneswtwld

Max Power said:


> it used to be about revolution, enlightenment, love, peace, having fun.
> 
> then big corporations got ahold of it.
> 
> end of story.



word is... at least that is what MOST people heard and cared about...

then the corporations kept that shit quite and the people ignorant... except for US who are STILL TALKING ABOUT IT...

NOT WE HAVE TO DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT


----------



## ricardo08

lowkey, immortal technique, tupac.

(tribe called quest, big l)


----------



## bunnintreez

anything wu preferably gza/rza and the whole hieroglyphics crew... rae is deffinatly fallin off tho wit that fuckin bieber song....seriously wtf lol. but top 3 mc's are:

*King Just* - (from Shaolin Soldiers...u can find him on a couple  wu tracks, pretty much considered wu-fam)
*
KRS One - .....i really shouldnt have to say anything else lol

MF Doom*- besides his shady have fake performances or w.e (dont really no the deal on that) his rhymes are unique and his beats are sick. love em

but the best thing that ever came from wu in my opinion....(i dont mean the clan, like who they founded) was the

*GraveDiggaz *(RZA, Prince Paul, Frukwan aka the Gatekeeper, Too Poetic aka the Grym Reaper)


----------



## JoshE

Biggie
Eminem
Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## Lady Codone

Top THREE?  Ugh!  So hard to choose but I'll try:

1.  Bone thugs-n-harmony (up to and including BTNH Resurrection)
2.  Ol' Dirty Bastard
3.  Sage Francis


----------



## Lady Codone

I think the real question is, 'How did POPULAR MUSIC get to the state it's in?'

Used to be you could turn on the radio and hear a string of good songs from every genre, now it's all over-produced assembly-line BULLSHIT.  

Not that good music doesn't exist; it does, but you have to work to find it.  I don't even listen to the radio, MTV, VH1 or BET or watch any of the shitty awards shows.  Haven't since about 1999.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

1. Dr. Octagon
2. Eminem
3. Edan


----------



## oneswtwld

bunnintreez said:


> but the best thing that ever came from wu in my opinion....(i dont mean the clan, like who they founded) was the
> 
> *GraveDiggaz *(RZA, Prince Paul, Frukwan aka the Gatekeeper, Too Poetic aka the Grym Reaper)



Gravediggaz are not a product of any wu tang thng...

It was the brainchild of PRnce Paul to begin with..

Once he got together with the other guys they decided what they wanted to do... Rza only produced 1.5 songs on the first album


----------



## Volundr

I can't believe i forgot to include CunninLinguists in my top 3... forgot all about them haha


----------



## brimz

Kool Genius of Rap 
Eazy E
The Gza
As was discissed earlier in the thread the Gza is mad talented and very underated
Jay Z can't come close to G Rap when it comes to that New York shit.G Rap and DJ Polo were smashing it back in 87.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Del Tha Funkee Homosapien
Ghost Face Killah
A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## double ewe

because, in general, when someone likes a genre of music and then that genre changes, the person claims that the corporations took it over and nothing is as good now as it was then. 

there's lots of great music out there. some of it (lupe fiasco, wale, big boi) is even popular.


----------



## oneswtwld

The Gza is called the Genius for a reason/....he is a Grandmaster.... he was Masta Killa's mentor...

that is why Masta Killa is SO FUCKING AMAZING as well


----------



## BanginMyLifeAway

I Like more local shit and underground 

kevin gates
max minelli 
c loc 

others
ugk
8ball mjg
z ro 
cham
papoose
pac 
devin the dude
BG 
soulja slim
haystak
jelly roll
nas



thats just some off my head im mostly into alotta southern shit but not the wack shit


----------



## kultron

This thread reminds me of this: http://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/11/18/116-black-music-that-black-people-dont-listen-to-anymore/


----------



## izzy66

money.
kinda hard to stay relevant when you're not hungry and i'm not talking about food.


----------



## calmAnimal

> Today, white people keep The Blues going strong by taking vacations to Memphis, forming awkward bands, making documentaries, and organizing folk festivals.  Blue and Jazz music appeal mostly to older white people and select few young ones who probably wear fedoras.  But that doesn’t mean that young white people aren’t working hard to preserve music that has lost relevance.  No, there are literally thousands of white people who are giving their all to keep old school Hip Hop alive.
> 
> Even as you read this, white people are telling other white people about the golden age of Hip Hop that they experienced in a suburban high school or through a viewing of The Wackness.
> 
> If you are good at concealing laughter and contempt, you should ask a white person about “Real Hip Hop.”  They will quickly tell you about how they don’t listen to “Commercial Hip Hop” (aka music that black people actually enjoy), and that they much prefer “Classic Hip Hop.”
> 
> “I don’t listen to that commercial stuff. I’m more into the Real Hip Hop, you know?  KRS One, Del Tha Funkee Homosapien, De La Soul, Wu Tang, you know, The Old School.”
> 
> Calling this style of music ‘old school’ is considered an especially apt name since the majority of people who listen to it did so while attending old schools such as Dartmouth, Bard, and Williams College.
> 
> What it all comes down to is that white people are convinced that if they were alive when this music was relevant that they would have been into it.  They would have been Alan Lomax or Rick Rubin.  Now the best they can hope for is to impress an older black person with their knowledge.



from that article that kultron posted.  the part that i felt was most relevant to this thread.


----------



## SirTophamHat

ATCQ Hieroglyphics J5


----------



## UnSquare

*Just Don't Have The Power*

...


----------



## brimz

I notice in this thread apart from 2pac their is a serious lack of love 4 west coast talent in fact i think i was the only person 2 reference N.W.A. 
The D.O.C basiclly wrote most of Eazy and DRE's lyrics and 4 that alone he is one of the greatest . 
If u want go check NO ONE CAN DO IT BETTER by the D.O.C that was one of DRE's finest production efforts as well.
D.O.C was in car crash in the early 90's and his vocal chords wetre fucked up cos of the crash he was always DRE's top ghost writer.but .
Yeah i know D.O.C was from Dallas originally but that ain't the point!


----------



## Rated E

^


> “I don’t listen to that commercial stuff. I’m more into the Real Hip Hop, you know? KRS One, Del Tha Funkee Homosapien, De La Soul, Wu Tang, you know, The Old School.”



lol, do people still do this?

Underground, commercial, socially conscious, bling, emo, gangster, insightful, bangers. It's all good.


----------



## oneswtwld

Rated E said:


> Underground, commercial, socially conscious, bling, emo, gangster, insightful, bangers. It's all good.



to each his own... but it is corrupting our youth


----------



## oneswtwld

brimz said:


> I notice in this thread apart from 2pac their is a serious lack of love 4 west coast talent in fact i think i was the only person 2 reference N.W.A.
> The D.O.C basiclly wrote most of Eazy and DRE's lyrics and 4 that alone he is one of the greatest .
> If u want go check NO ONE CAN DO IT BETTER by the D.O.C that was one of DRE's finest production efforts as well.
> D.O.C was in car crash in the early 90's and his vocal chords wetre fucked up cos of the crash he was always DRE's top ghost writer.but .
> Yeah i know D.O.C was from Dallas originally but that ain't the point!



TRUE THAT... I'm glad some one said it... I would have him in my top ten... "No One can do it Better" is a classic...

Sick flow and beats...  go cop the album


----------



## calmAnimal

^LMAO 
maybe your joking. i hope your joking


if not:
im pretty sure they have said that about every artist since elvis relative to their time period.

like rock n roll was supposed to ruin the future(now).  of course that can be argued true but for the most part we're alright.  i seriously doubt that contemporary pop music will corrupt our youth.


----------



## Mysterier

i have to say, i think that gangster rap and elvis are as similarly incomparable in terms of effect.


----------



## oneswtwld

Mysterier said:


> i have to say, i think that gangster rap and elvis are as similarly incomparable in terms of effect.






DOes that mean Johnny Cash did the same think... and others of that period?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

KRS-One w/Buckshot:  Robot

This song explains it well. I've always been a KRS-ONE fan.


----------



## Mysterier

oneswtwld said:


> DOes that mean Johnny Cash did the same think... and others of that period?



i was implying that i think the societal effect is considerably different, imo. so, no, to answer your question.


----------



## jamesyo

there is always good hip hop around. its just not in the public eye these days, which sucks as many many talented artists go without the success they deserve


----------



## jamesyo

JoeTheStoner said:


> Celph Titled and Buckwild "Nineteen Ninety Now" is going to be fire.
> 
> Step Correctly



you sir are correct. also the new nottz, von pea and the left are all super dope as well


----------



## themysticone

I'm exactly in the demographic that article mentioned (young white guys) but does that mean I shouldn't be able to enjoy classic hip hop? I actually enjoy the golden era hip hop, I don't really care if anyone says that I didn't grow up in that area/context and shouldn't be allowed to enjoy it, the production lyricism of some older MCs is what what I admire. 


They didn't make that shit so only "black people from that era" could enjoy it, it's for every one to take in and appreciate it. I think it was A Tribe Called Quest that said something along the lines of"we do this hip hop shit for everyone, black, white, asian or sicilian". I know my lyrics are off base here but is was something to that effect, and they were right.  I'll agree that "Hip Hop" these days sucks ass, but saying that you have to be of that era to enjoy the classic hip hop is complete bullshit.  If that's what they were thinking then hip hop would truly be DEAD.

As for what happened to hip hop, I'll agree that money and commercialism got to most of the them. Look at Mobb Deep, they went from "The Infamous" to fuckin' G-Unit records. And Nas, from Illmatic to..I don't even know. Most of his shit after "it was written" is mediocre and mainstream as fuck. The only new age rapper that hasn't got caught up in that bullshit seems to be Lupe Fiasco (IMO) but we'll see what happens.

Sorry for the long post, but hip hop is one of the only things I'm really passionate about. I could go on much longer but I'll stop...here!


----------



## jamesyo

you obviously don't listen to much underground shit if you think lupe is on the forefront of non commercial rap (no hate intended, just saying )


----------



## themysticone

not on the forefront, I think he's one of the only new age rappers that is at least tolerable and doesn't rap about clubs and bentleys and shit. And actually I checked out his newest album and it's really not that great, I'll agree.


----------



## Rated E

themysticone said:


> not on the forefront, *I think he's one of the only new age rappers that is at least tolerable and doesn't rap about clubs and bentleys and shit.*



Only true in regards to the rappers you've been exposed to I assume.

These rappers are still making good music, recently, that happens to not be about clubs & Bentleys:
Mos Def (The Ecstatic)
The Roots (How I Got Over)
DOOM (Born Like This)
Jay Electronica (Exhibit C)
Jean Grae (Jeanius)
Talib Kweli (new Reflection Eternal is ok at least)

Plus countless more underground rappers that I'm not that familar with. Not to mention great stuff in the time between the "golden era" of hip hop until now.

As for Nas, he had a bad period. I personally liked IWW, but maybe you don't like mafiaso rap. I didn't like I Am or Nastradamus. But every album since has ranged from being at least worth checking out before you write it off to plain awesome. Nas did this track in 2008. Wouldn't call him mediocre.


----------



## Swerlz

It's all about ridin' spinnaz now





They don't stop


----------



## EseFlacko708

Waka flocka flames saving the rap game.

Jim Jones keeping it raw too.


----------



## SkagKush

eyedea and abilities
aesop rock
atmosphere 
eminem
celph titled
apathy 
living legends
AOTP
immortal technique 
vast aire


----------



## cherberbear

Braintax and jehst are two of my fav british artists

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1_MmFyHeN8&feature=related


----------



## cherberbear

therussiancircus said:


> Sage Francis



Thank you, I like your taste!!%)


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Sage Francis ^ HELLZ yEAAAAH

Immortal Technique (+1)

Mystro

Universal Soldiers
Jehst
Jay Dilla
The High & Mighty
Buck65
Ric Branson/Ricochet
Broke N English
Madlib
MF Doom
Mobb Deep
Excentral Tempest
Kyza
Terra Firma
Klashnekoff
Roots Manuva
Rodney P
Non-phixion (RIP  )
The Game - I really love this guy's shit on his 1st 2 albums.
fuckkkk so much, haven't listened to hip hop in a while, as listened to it SO much way back, feel I've had to catch up on other stuff..back to hip hop now methinks. Love it.

Braintax

Ramson Badbones

STYLAH!
Lowkey (from the UK, Lowqui or MC Lowkey)
Sincere
Mr Ti2Bs
Doc Brown
Poisonous Poets
Foreign Beggars


----------



## brimz

themysticone said:


> I'm exactly in the demographic that article mentioned (young white guys) but does that mean I shouldn't be able to enjoy classic hip hop? I actually enjoy the golden era hip hop, I don't really care if anyone says that I didn't grow up in that area/context and shouldn't be allowed to enjoy it, the production lyricism of some older MCs is what what I admire.
> 
> 
> They didn't make that shit so only "black people from that era" could enjoy it, it's for every one to take in and appreciate it. I think it was A Tribe Called Quest that said something along the lines of"we do this hip hop shit for everyone, black, white, asian or sicilian". I know my lyrics are off base here but is was something to that effect, and they were right.  I'll agree that "Hip Hop" these days sucks ass, but saying that you have to be of that era to enjoy the classic hip hop is complete bullshit.  If that's what they were thinking then hip hop would truly be DEAD.
> 
> As for what happened to hip hop, I'll agree that money and commercialism got to most of the them. Look at Mobb Deep, they went from "The Infamous" to fuckin' G-Unit records. And Nas, from Illmatic to..I don't even know. Most of his shit after "it was written" is mediocre and mainstream as fuck. The only new age rapper that hasn't got caught up in that bullshit seems to be Lupe Fiasco (IMO) but we'll see what happens.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but hip hop is one of the only things I'm really passionate about. I could go on much longer but I'll stop...here!



 You damn right bro!  I was fortunate enuff 2 be alive when things were just starting but it don't matter how old u r 2 no whats good .


----------



## brimz

There is a subtle difference beetween ganster rap  like N.W.A and Mafioso Rap Like Raekwon n G RAP


----------



## cheah

There's so much good hip hop coming out, you just have to search a bit harder. I see some people recommended some good artists, I just want to add these CD's as well:

Blu & Exile - Below the Heavens
Skyzoo - The Salvation
Fashawn - Boy Meets World

Really excellent stuff


----------



## Mysterier

there we go. 

i agree, there is definitely something to be marveled around the right places.


----------



## thujone

the reason bad rap prospers is the same reason all kinds of bad shit prospers in our capitalist marketplace: because stupid people are the ones who blow all their fucking money on stupid shit and give these industries power.


----------



## nearjat

I have a lot of friends that aren't exactly "like minded" but I still vibe with n shit...they listen to top40 stuff. A lot of Gucci Mane, Wacka, OJ Da Juice Man and Wiz Khalifa. Sometimes when we get too drunk we argue about hiphop haha.

What I've gathered from those conversations is this:
They don't care. The kind of people that jam to "Brick Squad" artists aren't really sitting by themselves in their rooms getting lost in the lyricism like I know a lot of us find a lot of joy in doing. Just give them a really sub-bass heavy kick drum, tweety repetitive synth loop and a cocky sounding "MC" over it and they're good. Doesn't even really mean their dumb people ALL THE TIME, some people just aren't "in to" music like I am. Top 40 stuff can very loosely be called "music" in my opinion. Honestly I'd like a lot of the stuff if you took out the vocals, because it's all basically like EDM with more ego...haha.


----------



## Slapdragonx

Kottonmouth Kings
Potluck
Pharcyde


----------



## brimz

HisNameIsFrank said:


> KRS-One w/Buckshot:  Robot
> 
> This song explains it well. I've always been a KRS-ONE fan.



Shan was still much better imo even though KRS dissed him.
G Rap n Kane. KRS wasn't as up 4 it against the baddest from the bridge!!


----------



## brimz

Hip Hop and G unit have nothing in common


----------



## themysticone

Rated E said:


> Only true in regards to the rappers you've been exposed to I assume.
> 
> These rappers are still making good music, recently, that happens to not be about clubs & Bentleys:
> Mos Def (The Ecstatic)
> The Roots (How I Got Over)
> DOOM (Born Like This)
> Jay Electronica (Exhibit C)
> Jean Grae (Jeanius)
> Talib Kweli (new Reflection Eternal is ok at least)
> 
> Plus countless more underground rappers that I'm not that familar with. Not to mention great stuff in the time between the "golden era" of hip hop until now.
> 
> As for Nas, he had a bad period. I personally liked IWW, but maybe you don't like mafiaso rap. I didn't like I Am or Nastradamus. But every album since has ranged from being at least worth checking out before you write it off to plain awesome. Nas did this track in 2008. Wouldn't call him mediocre.



havent listened to the others you mentioned, but I really like Mos Def, esp. Black on Both Sides and anything the Roots ever put out. Don't get me wrong, I wasn't saying the artists I mentioned were the only good MCs out, I just used them as an example because they are a lot more widely known,  but haven't "sold out" to put it bluntly.
And yeah man I liked a lot of songs on IWW, it's just that after Illmatic I thought it could have been a little better. Shootouts is one of my favourite tunes though.
The Lost Tapes are also pretty good, NaS at his finest.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I don't know how you can say it is harder to find "good hip hop" these days. When I was a kid we didn't hear much airplay on any of the radio stations. That sure as hell didn't stop me or my friends from being exposed to it via swapping tapes, word of mouth. You can't tell me I couldn't google 100 decent hip hop tunes within 45 seconds. 

There are plenty of social activist around the world where Hip hop is still the voice of disenchanted youth. Believe it or not most of them can't afford a grill.


----------



## brimz

jamesyo said:


> you sir are correct. also the new nottz, von pea and the left are all super dope as well



Nice heads up bro Respek


----------



## brimz

Lovin Celph Titled n Buckwild. Proper job as we say in the cider capital of the uk


----------



## tribal girl

_**bump**_


----------



## Herbal~Jah

*90's Rap/Hip-Hop*

Does anyone else here miss the rap of the 90's... Shit like Gangstarr and Nas, etc... such an amazing decade for hip-hop...It's like wtf happened to hip-hop/rap? Now its all repetitive nonsense mosty (what i've seen on TV/radio8) and just doesn't have the flow and lyricism of the 90's rappers... I dunno what do you guys think?

Anyone have any suggestion for good 90's rappers or present rappers that are actually good and have that "90's flow" ??

shit like this for example ( love this song): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT4jQld_FiE


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

The Pharcyde as well as A Tribe Called Quest are two of my favorite artists. They made some real music. I really dig them both.


----------



## captainballs

90's hip hop has the most depth. Wu Tang carried the entire decade, although when Puff came on the scene with B.I.G., it changed the expectations people had for production. Things got more crisp, and this really hurt artists like Nas who weren't meant to be boxed up like that (but had to play the record sales game anyway). I like all the sounds because you hear this evolution of the hip hop industry. Jay Z really grabbed the ball and took it home after half-time, though. Even though none of his albums (except MAYBE Reasonable Doubt) were classics, they were all filled with the years's best jams and slickest wordplay.

All you need to know about 90's hip hop right here:

Wu Tang Clan
Nas
Notorious B.I.G.
Mase
Jay Z  

Honorable mention: Tupac. Can't stand him, though.


----------



## Rated E

captainballs said:


> and this really hurt artists like Nas who weren't meant to be boxed up like that (but had to play the record sales game anyway).



Yeaaa. There's an interesting quote related to that from a ?uestlove interview:



> The ideology of what I considered "real" hip-hop died at the 1995 Source Awards. I was literally at its funeral-- I sat three rows behind Nas. In the audience, the Bad Boy camp was on the far right, all the West Coast and the Southern rappers were in the middle, and on the far left were all the New York underground rappers like Wu-Tang, Mobb Deep, Nas, Busta Rhymes, and us. That was the day when Suge called out Puffy, and there were fights in the audience. I felt like a bomb was going to detonate.
> 
> Nas' body language that day told the whole story of where we were about to go. The more he got ignored for Illmatic, I literally saw his body melt in his seat. Almost like he was ashamed. He just looked so defeated. I was like, "Yo, he's not gonna be the same after this shit." None of us were the same after that day. I feel like the true underground lost its oxygen that night.



I was listening to It Was Written again the other day. The sudden change to a more aggressive, crime-boss (mafiaso rap) style makes him seem a little bit fake, but he still created some great music within that style (e.g. Shootouts, Suspect, Take It in Blood, The Message). Take It in Blood is like some kind of smoked out stream-of-consciousness mafiaso poetry. The storytelling in Shootouts creates some dark imagery. etc. Though it did get a bit worse on I Am and Nastradamus.



captainballs said:


> I like all the sounds because you hear this evolution of the hip hop industry.



I like that point of view. The 90's are my favourite for hip hop by far, but I appreciate 00's and current as well. I think one of the reasons why hip hop is so exciting to me is that it's still relevant and developing. While rock has been repeating the same ideas in 10 year installments since the 60's.

Anyway, my favourites from the 90's:
A Tribe Called Quest
Nas
Tupac
Wu-Tang
Pete Rock & C.L. Smooth
Biggie
The Pharcyde
J Dilla / Slum Village

Stuff I recently started getting into:
Digable Planets (ATCQ-esque)
Main Source
Organized Konfusion


----------



## Rated E

Herbal~Jah said:


> or present rappers that are actually good and have that "90's flow" ??



Little Brother 
They broke up recently, but they were doing an awesome rendition of the 90's in the mid 00's. The Listening and The Minstrel Show are pretty great albums. e.g. Hiding Places, Still Lives Through

Devin the Dude
Weed enthusiast, charismatic, eccentric. Reminds me a little bit of Andre 3000. e.g. Doobie Ashtray

Elzhi
He became a member of Slum Village after Dilla left. I think he's a better rapper than the rest of SV. He's gone solo now; recently put out a mixtape called ELmatic, it's a cover-album of Illmatic, recorded with a band. e.g. Mowtown 25, It Ain't Hard to Tell

Shabazz Palaces
In terms of production/sound, this is as current as it gets in my opinion. But the dude is from the 90's scene (Digable Planets). e.g. Are you... Can you... Were you? (Felt)

If you only listen to one of these tracks, I recommend Shabazz Palaces.


----------



## Rated E

I know I'm going a bit overboard here, but one more suggestion. Common released an album very recently, and it has the essence of soulful 90's rap.

e.g. Ghetto Dreams, Cloth.


----------



## LuGoJ

Big L and Canibus were my faves back in the day. Black Sunday by cypress hill was pretty good also.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i support the fuck out of this thread.


----------



## Kenickie

shut the fuck up, we all know you only like that jam band crap

late 90s but underrated imho

Cannibal Ox - Pigeon

what about Queen Latifah and Salt n Pepa? TLC? girls did it big in the 90s


----------



## ChickenScratch

blow me, ken.  you listen to the worst rap music i've ever heard.

the 90's ruled.  Binary Star, Dr Octagon, Goodie Mob, Scarface, the Ghetto Boys, fuggin Def Squad and Keith Murray and Eric Serman's solo shit, Warren G.

i love all that shit.  

but i'm old, i suppose.  i really hate most of the shit i hear these days.  hate it.


----------



## Kenickie

i once dated a guy who was like 40. he loved Dr. Octagon. Gotta admit i really dug that ALIENS shit.


----------



## ChickenScratch

it was funny when we were talking about how your uncle loved goodie mob.

you know what?  i don't want to be your friend anymore.

you make me feel old.


----------



## Max Power

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECGcQ6_Fj0Y

This thread is lacking brimz. He knows wassup.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> you make me feel old.



how is that _my_ fault?

New Orleans needs some love in this thread. The Hot Boys were like the N*Sync of the rap game back in the 90s.

The Hot Boys - Tuesdays & Thursdays

Juvenile - Ha

Juvenile - Back That Azz Up

technically 2000 but one of the best mannie fresh productions: Cash Money Millionaires - Project Bitch


----------



## Kenickie

and you know what? i think the OP should have said -- do you have any new york rap because once the south came up and made rap into a chorus heavy thing i started to hate it. because that's really what you're saying by saying "90s flow" 8(

The Coup - Laugh Love Fuck and Drink Liquor

Jean Grae - Haters Anthem

The Black Sheep

etc etc


----------



## captainballs

I'm enjoying this thread. Sorry to interrupt but I really like reading these responses; it takes me down nostalgia road. Sorry, kind of emotional time for me since a lot of that music shaped my life and just made it more enjoyable during the times.


----------



## Rated E

Kenickie said:


> and you know what? i think the OP should have said -- do you have any new york rap because once the south came up and made rap into a chorus heavy thing i started to hate it. because that's really what you're saying by saying "90s flow" 8(



haha.



Kenickie said:


> Jean Grae - Haters Anthem


 
Jean Grae is awesome.


----------



## hiphophippy

Wu-Tang clan ain't nothing to fuck with. Jeru the Damaja Smashes everyone on the intelectual circuit. Big Poppa smashes anyone on the mellow gang circuit. and Ice cube Will swarm on any mother fucker in a hardcore uniform. 


I like dmx too


Kenickie said:


> what about Queen Latifah and Salt n Pepa? TLC? girls did it big in the 90s



Queen Latifah is Queen. I love her :D hope i can meet her some day. Zuluuuuuuuu!


----------



## ColtDan

love all the 90s rap and hip hop, especially stuff DJ Premier has produced. incredible, amazing beats


----------



## Max Power

Kenickie said:


> and you know what? i think the OP should have said -- do you have any new york rap because once the south came up and made rap into a chorus heavy thing i started to hate it. because that's really what you're saying by saying "90s flow" 8(



He's kinda right though. The South killed the golden era with that shit. I still got mad love for the dirty tho.

Someone start an 80s hip-hop thread?


----------



## hiphophippy

Kenickie said:


> and you know what? i think the OP should have said -- do you have any new york rap because once the south came up and made rap into a chorus heavy thing i started to hate it. because that's really what you're saying by saying "90s flow" 8(


Come one Kenickie you know you can't resist shaking your ass to the 90's


----------



## Kenickie

Max Power said:


> He's kinda right though. The South killed the golden era with that shit. I still got mad love for the dirty tho.



well... if you're saying OutKast killed the golden era, i'm super happy about that. i'm into rap being populist, danceable, something kids rhyme along to, strippers to work to. strippers can't work to Wu Tang Clan. the snobbery of Right and Left Coast rap bothers me, and maybe snobbish isn't the word, but the things boys in Meridian, Mississippi are rapping about are things i care about, not things that are happening in the bay area. there are plenty of 'backpack' rappers to keep carrying the torch for that kind of stuff, Aesop Rock and Saul Williams  and Sage Francis and Non Prophets all the Rhymesayers crew. I think in another rap thread captainballs said something about 'I don't care how many triple sow cow double rainbow flips Immortal Technique can do.' kind of sums up my feelings imho.  

ALTHOUGH i love that there is so much god damn rap music that we can talk about what _kinds_ of rap music we like within the subgenre of subgenres. i like southern rap, and then my favourite southern rap music is trap or bounce. 

trying to keep it on topic... i will always love this song by Non Prophets : Xaul Zan's Heart -- _i m not hard on women, i put my hardon on women!_

& Murs : Dark Skinned White Girls


----------



## brimz

hiphophippy said:


> Wu-Tang clan ain't nothing to fuck with. Jeru the Damaja Smashes everyone on the intelectual circuit. Big Poppa smashes anyone on the mellow gang circuit. and Ice cube Will swarm on any mother fucker in a hardcore uniform.
> 
> 
> I like dmx too
> 
> 
> Queen Latifah is Queen. I love her :D hope i can meet her some day. Zuluuuuuuuu!




Roxanne Shante ripped her apart , like she did every other female MC of that era bar MC Lyte , check out Big Mama By Roxanne Shante.

Yeah i'ma bit smashed atm but i'll be back to this thread for sure Max, but for now
Kool Keith 4 President %)


----------



## hiphophippy

brimz said:


> Roxanne Shante ripped her apart , like she did every other female MC of that era bar MC Lyte , check out Big Mama By Roxanne Shante


Fuck Roxanne Shante and her annoying high pitched ass voice ;P Queen Latifa Sings as well and is sexy as fuck.
In other news though this might fit better in the 80's. Guess who's hosting Afrika Bambaattaa at the end of February?


----------



## brimz

hiphophippy said:


> Fuck Roxanne Shante and her annoying high pitched ass voice ;P Queen Latifa Sings as well and is sexy as fuck.
> In other news though this might fit better in the 80's. Guess who's hosting Afrika Bambaattaa at the end of February?



teenagers should be seen and ignored i jest , but ffs i my input was requested in this thread


----------



## Max Power

Kenickie said:


> well... if you're saying OutKast killed the golden era, i'm super happy about that.



As soon as I posted that I knew I should have added a disclaimer for them and some others, e.g. 8ball/MJG, UGK, Triple Six. I was referring more to the chorus-heavy 'club-banger' groups.



> i'm into rap being populist, danceable, something kids rhyme along to, strippers to work to. strippers can't work to Wu Tang Clan. the snobbery of Right and Left Coast rap bothers me, and maybe snobbish isn't the word, but the things boys in Meridian, Mississippi are rapping about are things i care about, not things that are happening in the bay area. there are plenty of 'backpack' rappers to keep carrying the torch for that kind of stuff, Aesop Rock and Saul Williams  and Sage Francis and Non Prophets all the Rhymesayers crew. I think in another rap thread captainballs said something about 'I don't care how many triple sow cow double rainbow flips Immortal Technique can do.' kind of sums up my feelings imho.



The signal-to-noise ratio in hip-hop has declined steadily over the past decade so it's getting harder to find quality rap and its almost non-existent in the mainstream media. So sure, good for Dem Franchize Boyz and the strippers that dance to them but I'd just like to see a group like Tribe Called Quest or Ultramagnetic MC's make the charts again. Maybe I'm just being nostalgic though. These kids nowadays with their hippity-hoppity rap music.


----------



## brimz

Are u down 


> but I'd just like to see a group like Tribe Called Quest or Ultramagnetic MC's make the charts again.



yeah i'm sure we aren't the only ones  ,  but nostalgia is a nice thing to hold on to .

We were damn lucky to be part of that generation , believe%)


----------



## Kenickie

Max Power

when was the last time that something good charted? in _any_ genre?


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> it was funny when we were talking about how your uncle loved goodie mob.
> 
> you know what?  i don't want to be your friend anymore.
> 
> you make me feel old.



(pander speaking)

Calm down Pee-PAW... HAVE ONE OF YOUR CANDIES






Anybody mention that one good Jurrasic 5 record? That was great.

I'm listening to the new T.I. mixtape that dropped last night. Its fine, better than half the shit in this thread, anyway. And anybody worth their shit knows that that chorus heavy franchise boys shit is over now, and the Souf has moved on to doom-and-gloom Hard in the paint style trap hop. DUH.


----------



## MrGrunge

Kenickie said:


> Max Power
> 
> when was the last time that something good charted? in _any_ genre?



The Black Key's last album debuted at number 2...so that's something.


----------



## Kenickie

i'll ask again

when was the last time something good charted? in any genre?


----------



## Stato

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txyS3AjbUes
Just sayin', epic song.


----------



## MrGrunge

Kenickie said:


> i'll ask again
> 
> when was the last time something good charted? in any genre?



I'll respond with the same answer.  Dan Auerbach and Pat Kearney are so good they shit excellence.


----------



## Rated E

Kenickie said:


> I'm listening to the new T.I. mixtape that dropped last night. Its fine, better than half the shit in this thread, anyway.


 
T.I. is mediocrity personified.


----------



## Max Power

Kenickie said:


> Max Power
> 
> when was the last time that something good charted? in _any_ genre?



The top two best selling albums of all time are pretty good.



Kenickie said:


> Its fine, better than half the shit in this thread, anyway. And anybody worth their shit knows that that chorus heavy franchise boys shit is over now, and the Souf has moved on to doom-and-gloom Hard in the paint style trap hop. DUH.



First sentence is fine trolling there. Fine trolling indeed. As for the rest, honestly those repetitive beats and lyrics about selling drugs/killing people/fucking hos in the club all sounds the same to me so it gets boring quick. I can handle it in small doses though. Speaking of played out, this whole mainstream vs. underground rap debate has been beaten to death already elsewhere. And like I said, I got mad love for the souf anyway.

Anyway, back on topic. Ghetty Green was released in '99, just making the cut.

edit: LOLBLACKKEYS


----------



## InterzoneAgent

Many classics have been mentioned, didn't see Jurassic5 & De La Soul tho. 

Other's that everybody who's into rap music should check out are:

MF Doom
MF Grimm
Madlib
Quasimoto (Madlib's alter ego) 

Can't think any others off my head at the moment


----------



## brimz

I just can't get exited about this thread , maybe if it were 80s Hip Hop i could .

The 90s were the beginning of the end imo.
 But also their was some great Albums especially in the period up until 95 . After then things all got a bit money orientated and it was not so much about how you could rock a MIC or Destroy another MC in a battle that got you props .

It was how big your car/ watch n y'all know  the rest.

Oh yeah Hip Hop Hippy your a good kid and i didn't mean to be hard on you , but what you gotta remember is that I Luv THe Juice Crew , they were my idols as a kid & Shante was the first female that actually went hard and battled with the Men so just for you HAve a Nice Day !  oh and i think she was younger than you when this came out .
Proving that age means nothing


----------



## Kenickie

Max Power -- you don't think it's a problem that we're still using standard markers our parents (and maybe even grandparents) used to judge good music? I think it's fucking terrible everyone can recognize a song from Dark Side of the Moon but can't name five local bands that are worth listening to. That's a damn fucking shame, and for me personally, I won't be using any of that shit to judge 'good' or 'bad', because as far as i'm concerned, it's invalid and keeping our generation wallowing in 'mediocrity' trying to live up to Father-God Pink fucking Floyd or whatever. arguing about rap on bluelight is just as bad as arguing about rap with /mu/tants.


the best rap music nowadays is on mixtapes from gas stations and singles spun at strip clubs, made for 100$ in some kids basement -- removed from the cash money machine and put out through creative and different channels. Lil Wayne maybe one of the most paid rappers in the game, and yet he still puts out mixtapes for free, because that's the shit that matters. No one cares how much money you make or what your name is or where you're from if you can't get people's attention.


----------



## Pander Bear

> honestly those repetitive beats and lyrics about selling drugs/killing people/fucking hos in the club all sounds the same to me so it gets boring quick.



I just like that I upset the applecart in this nostalgia-fest, that's all. You don't like songs about hos and bricks, that's fine. I don't need hip hop to go back to rapping about whos birthday it is.


----------



## panic in paradise

> *brimz*
> 
> I just can't get exited about this thread , maybe if it were 80s Hip Hop i could .
> 
> The 90s were the beginning of the end imo



no way..
.

outKast
-
WuTanG
_
Swisha House
*(dj skrew = jimi hendtx of TT's/HipHop)*
__
Death Row


______________________
of course i love the 80's
(even the whites had a chance in the 90;s!)


----------



## hiphophippy

Kenickie said:


> Max Power -- you don't think it's a problem that we're still using standard markers our parents (and maybe even grandparents) used to judge good music? I think it's fucking terrible everyone can recognize a song from Dark Side of the Moon


 I can't


----------



## brimz

panic in paradise said:


> no way..
> .
> 
> outKast
> -
> WuTanG
> _
> Swisha House
> *(dj skrew = jimi hendtx of TT's/HipHop)*
> __
> Death Row
> 
> 
> ______________________
> of course i love the 80's
> (even the whites had a chance in the 90;s!)



In the 90's anyone had a chance of getting  a deal ! 
That was the one of the  problems their was so much output from labels because "RAP" music shifted units that it was hard to keep up & so much good stuff was  overlooked . 
Every week their was a new thing ! 
Thinking about it the actuall point when things went stupid were  when it became the fashion to have a R & B hook , a la Ja Rule , Murder inc . the name  makes sense know literally . They attempted to murder Hip Hop !


----------



## hiphophippy

*80's hip hop!*

Here's your god damn 80's hip hop thread in  honor of me getting to see Afrika Bambataa twice in February and once at my own show






Discuss everything from Soul sonic force to N.W.A.

and some music to whip all you old farts into a nostalgic frenzy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfXKkNo7YZ8

www.oregonuniversal.org


----------



## ricardo08

London Posse - How's Life In London

Early british hip hop. Sounds kinda like an early Dre tune but with british accents.


----------



## brimz

That should be a great show , let us know how it goes yeah ?

Right so all my favourite MC s , & Crews came out in this decade.

The heavyweights who really got me in to Hip Hop were The mighty Juice Crew  , 

The first Hip Hop 12" i bought was G Rap n Polo "It's a Demo" no mean feat as i was in England at the time .
I already had The Kings Of Rock LP & Marley Marl In Control Vl 2 . 
I went Cold Chillin mad n soon had BDKs long Live The Kane & The Biz " Goin Off", never did get hold of  The Marley Scratch though .
I was soon put on to Ultramagnetic n got a bootleg of "The Critical Beatdown" Ced Gees production on that was mind blowing & also made me get down with BDP , something i was a bit against as i was such a Juice Crew fan it felt like i was Dissing my Heros !

Around this time i moved with my family to California right at the time when Ruthless was at the Peak of it's powers , i was like  a kid in a candy store having easy acess to all this great ground breaking music
.
 .I already had  all of Ice T s albums but CMW remain another favorite of mine, also i got much Luv for King Tee , Bass n Act a Fool were amazing but Played Like a piano with Ice Cube N Breeze is among my fav. ever west coast tracks ,i no i've ventured in to 1990 but for me i started listening to Hip Hop in 1984 and from then untill 1993 was the true "Golden Era"


 The DOC was the one MC that really killed it with "Know one can do it better" i still wonder what would have happened had he not had his tragic acident , i mean his writting skills enabled most of NWA to actually spit a verse ffs!

Shouts must go out to the mighty 
Rakim 
Davey DMX
G Rap
 Shan 
Masta Ace , who is still amongst the best , that Port Authority Album that Marco Polo did was the shit n also The track "A lil Young "  with EDO G was funny as fuk!
Craig G , who was amazin when combined with Marley on " In Control v2"
Kool Keith
Doug e Fresh , i watched Beat street the other day never gets old !
Mantronix 
Schoooly D 
Kool Moe dee 
Flash 
Herc 
Whodini
T La  Rock 
KRS 
The Beastie Boys 
Rick Rubin 
LL Cool J 
EPMD
Slick Rick 
P.E 
The Fat Boys

Plenty of others but but these guys were just of the top of my head .


----------



## hiphophippy

Everybody talkin' bout the juice crew funny but your still telling lies to me.


----------



## Max Power

brimz said:


> The Fat Boys



"Whatever happened to The Fat Boys?
They shoulda recruited me,
I'm skinny making phat noise!"

RIP Charizma. But this isn't the 90s thread, so . . . 

Big shout out to all the white boy producers out there, Paul C, Rick Rubin, Kurtis Mantronik, et al. I like your list Brimz, you forgot The Jungle Brothers though.


----------



## Max Power

Kenickie said:


> the best rap music nowadays is on mixtapes from gas stations and singles spun at strip clubs, made for 100$ in some kids basement -- removed from the cash money machine and put out through creative and different channels. Lil Wayne maybe one of the most paid rappers in the game, and yet he still puts out mixtapes for free, because that's the shit that matters. No one cares how much money you make or what your name is or where you're from if you can't get people's attention.



The best music is found underground, you won't find any argument from me on that. Thankfully there is a wide range of styles to choose from, including for some of us backback rap.


----------



## brimz

hiphophippy said:


> Everybody talkin' bout the juice crew funny but your still telling lies to me.





Kool G Rap, terrorist, metaphor analyst
Fans I enlist and opponents I dismiss

Erase copy-catters, dissimulate data
Or data ( ? )
Dispel, expel, terminate well
You lift the barbells but you're still Cottonelle
I'm causin heavy breathin, at the top and never leavin
I'm not Starvin Marvin, but I get Even Steven

Chumps jump out their socks when my voicebox rocks
I'm a walkin Fort Knox with the strength of an ox
Marley Marl's on the cuts, sweet beats he conducts
All Sucker DJ's will self-destruct
Polo and G Rap, we will go real far
And that's why we're down with the (Juice Crew Allstars)

Craig G]
I have the greatest reputation for rhymes that I craft
And destroyin all rappers that step in my path

So all you path-steppers, you better stop steppin
Cause I release lyrics as if they were weapons

Rappers start trainin, cause I be remainin
The rhymes that I state will stay in your brain and
You'll keep dancin, I'm self-enhancin
Got more rhymes than there's rooms in a mansion

So to my opponents this won't be pleasant
You were good in '86, but this is '87

It's time to react, put records on wax
My rhymes gain more than visual impact
Ears will respond to what I'm creatin
I'll be infiltratin with the rhymes I'm articulatin

Don't say I'm wack, that's not a fact
I could never get bust by an '86 new jack
Stay in your spot before you get rocked
I'm not goin for it, so rappers just stop
Please heed my message, this is your last warnin
Turn over a new leaf cause a new day is dawnin
So bitin MC's, you know who you are
My name is Craig G, down with the (Juice Crew Allstars)



AND Thats why *I'm Down With Juice Crew Allstars*


----------



## hiphophippy

This is a lifetime mission.
Vision a prison.  All right, listen.
In this journey, you're the journal, I'm the journalist.
Am I eternal or an eternalist?
I'm about to flow long as I can possibly go.
Keep you movin' 'cause the crowd said so.
Dance!  Cuts rip your pants.
Eric B. on the blades, bleedin' death.  Call an ambulance!
Pull out my weapon and start to squeeze,
A magnum as a microphone, murderin' MCs.
Let's quote a rhyme from a record I wrote:
"Follow the Leader!"  ...Yeah, dope!
'Cause every time I stop, you see, just duck.
As soon as you try to step off you self-destruct.
I came to overcome before I'm gone,
By showin' and provin' and lettin' knowledge be born.
Then after that I'll live forever.  You disagree?
You say, "Never?"  Then follow me,
From century to century, you'll remember me,
In history, not a mystery or a memory.
Called by nature, mind raised in Asia,
Since you was tricked, I had to raise ya, 
From the cradle to the grave.
But remember, you're not a slave.
'Cause we were put here to be much more than that,
But we couldn't see because our mind was trapped.
But I'm here to break away the chains, take away the pains,
Remake the brains, rebuild my name.
Again, somebody told you, a little knowledge is dangerous.
It can't be mixed, diluted, it can't be changed with a,
Switch.  Here's a lesson if you're guessin', if you're borrowin',
Hurry hurry step right up and keep followin',
The Leader.


----------



## brimz

Love Rakim , but the one thing he lacks is Humour oh yeah n a Lisp you gotta have a fuk off Lisp to be the GOAT


----------



## hiphophippy

where is the electro? 


As a popper I'm insulted. also as a popper I'm sore as fuck cuz I was getting off last night. Decided to fuck it and just started ticking n waving weapon forms. I didn't want to use martial arts ain my popping but it looks. F-R-E-S-H. 


to be honest I like LL and Kane better but rakim is still the Alpha of (non-political) intellectual rap.


----------



## brimz

Thats another reason i luv G Rap he never claims the intellectual thing but we all know he's one of the smartest Lyricist ever.

The Lisp in Effect 

Here's some classic Electro anda nice vid 4 you courtesy of Melle & Flash

One of the smoothest flows ever

Possibly the Clearest Delivery in Hip Hop


----------



## hiphophippy

Meh, Fuck yeah and eww. 



RAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAMMMMMM
MMMMMMMMMO
OOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOO!!!!!! 

I want to make a limeted edition shirt that says that ^ haha


I meant some real EL-FUNKY-LECTRO  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGqiBFqWCTU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGWgfoL168w&feature=related



Smoothest flow ever bar none


----------



## brimz

yeah that will be cause he's English like me 

oh yeah 20nor so years back me n my mate had T Shirts printed with The Juice Crew AllStars logo on em  a la Converse like the ones in this video http://youtu.be/Zk8gwpjvIL0

I thought it was a Hip Hop thread not an electro one btw.

When you get to my age n have done as much drug related damage to your body you will be happy to make it to the local shop let alone fukin Breakin !!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

awesome, all of it... if i could time travel it would be late 70s/80s New York.


ill toss in 
Special Ed - I Got It Made 
why not, 8th Wonder - The Sugarhill Gang yo this jawn gets me so hype cause it was in Style Wars.
and some juice crew
Marley Marl - The Symphony (ft. Masta Ace, Craig G, Kool G Rap & Big Daddy Kane)

yo, just recalled houston, texas og's, Geto Boys was droppin joints in the late 80s. damn even NWA too! eazy-e 
eazy e -eazy duz it
N.W.A - Dope Man

Geto Boys - Mind Of A Lunatic 
Geto Boys-Assassins

oh god, 2 Live Crew - Dirty Nursery Rhymes


----------



## LRT007

Straight Outta Compton


----------



## brimz

Londons Finest

Derek B - Bad Young Brother  R.I.P

"We get paid in Pounds not in Dollars"


----------



## Southern Devil

*Oh...My....Gosh ... Becky.. 

Look at her butt... 

ITS SO BIG!*

Mc Hamme - Big Butts


Also Ice Cube - Check yo self

NWA - express yourself

Bone Thugs in Harmony

Gangsters Paradise

Tribe called quest?


----------



## hiphophippy

Southern Devil said:


> Oh...My....Gosh ... Becky..
> 
> Look at her butt...
> 
> ITS SO BIG!
> 
> Mc Hamme - Big Butts -- Sir mix-a-lot baby got back 1992
> 
> 
> Also Ice Cube - Check yo self -- 1993
> 
> NWA - express yourself
> 
> Bone Thugs in Harmony -- forned 1991
> 
> Gangsters Paradise -- Coolio 1995
> 
> Tribe called quest


uhh


----------



## brimz

Back in the Day they were Droppin Science now they Droppin Bullshit


----------



## panic in paradise

Public Enemy - Fight The Power (Full 7 Min. Version) 

"_from the sacred to the hillBilly_"
^my first concert, Anthrax PE and Primus;-)
brangthanoizeKillAbEEZ tour




' "dont worry be happy" 'was a number one jam(?)"
- Meher Baba


----------



## brimz

I sAW P.E at the Brixton Accademy London in 1991 i think it was.
 i'll have to dig out the ticket stubb ( i try n keep em ) to find the exact date /year.

It was an epic gig . Terminator X was on fire i don't really recall much as i was trolleyed n the venue was packed well over capacity/


----------



## 1038947

Not very strictly 90's but I like Eazy-E. He had a nice flow in his lyrics. How we do, Neighborhood Sniper, Boyz-In-The-Hood etc are great.


----------



## oneswtwld

That's why the underground mixtapes from back then are nice to go back to,

just cause everyone was getting a deal didnt mean they were watered down....

DJ Juice
DJ CLue early stuff

all good to go back to

peace Brimz


----------



## brimz

oneswtwld said:


> That's why the underground mixtapes from back then are nice to go back to,
> 
> just cause everyone was getting a deal didnt mean they were watered down....
> 
> DJ Juice
> DJ CLue early stuff
> 
> all good to go back to
> 
> peace Brimz



Yeah dito mate hope yer keeping ok .

Speaking of mixtapes from the 90s 

THIs is the one that every one should have 

Tony Touch 50 MCS if you ain't heard this it will blow you away


----------



## ErikTheRed

Gravediggaz

If you like Wu-Tang and RZA you'll probably dig these guys. Listen to "Six Feet Deep"


----------



## Beat Narrative

i love my early 90's hip hop
freestyle fellowship
Organised Konfusion,
Nas
Big L
Public Enemy
Early KRS-1
Tribe

but there is some good stuff outside of that era, Edan's beauty and the beat is one of the best albums of any genre in my opinion
Insight is a great MC and producer and just realeased a killer album with count bass d
As someone previously mentioned - Elzhi
Mr Lif
El-P 
But early 90's was the golden era for me


----------



## Max Power

No love for Pete Rock & CL Smooth? SHAME ON  YOU BL. I'm lookin' at you, brimz!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q4BljHjaVA


----------



## Beat Narrative

Max Power said:


> No love for Pete Rock & CL Smooth? SHAME ON  YOU BL. I'm lookin' at you, brimz!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q4BljHjaVA



a massive oversite on my behalf there, saw pete rock on new years day do a classic set of 90's boom bap hip hop

next month seeing KRS-1, the dude is catching a boat to australia because of his fear of fllying, seems odd that the blastmaster is afraid of flying


----------



## jsnake

Funny... no-one's mentioned Dre %)


----------



## Beat Narrative

jsnake said:


> Funny... no-one's mentioned Dre %)



well Dre was great as part of NWA, then he decided to become a forefront of the fucked up side of hip hop, producking pseudo gangster shit for idiots like snoop

the dude sampled david axelrod which is cool as it gave axelrod the recognition he deserved and he sure has talent but he was  major part of the downfall of hip hop  

premier is 1000% times the producer dre is, if dre had contibuted something to a positive element of the genre i would give him props but he seemed to be the driving force and major influence as to why modern day hip hop sux

can't think of anything dre did beyond NWA that was in anyway a positice contribution to the genre

my opinion only of course


----------



## Max Power

Beat Narrative said:


> the dude sampled david axelrod which is cool as it gave axelrod the recognition he deserved



Axelrod has been sampled so many times that he's contributed more to hip-hop than some of these bubble gum rappers like Solja Boi ever will. His debut album, Song of Innocence, is a classic. Check it out, 1968 Capitol Records!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4822nQQPvmE


----------



## ReeferChiefer

Well, at least one other persons mentioned them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4evdeW2Jy50


----------



## snowboarder7791

jsnake said:


> Funny... no-one's mentioned Dre %)


 
or ice cube...


----------



## Beat Narrative

snowboarder7791 said:


> or ice cube...



once again, Ice Cube's only positive contribution to hip hop was through NWA, his solo career was just mysoginistic shit, the only decent thing he seems to have done was be in the movie Friday (which isn't that good anyway)


----------



## brimz

Max Power said:


> No love for Pete Rock & CL Smooth? SHAME ON  YOU BL. I'm lookin' at you, brimz!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q4BljHjaVA



Hold on a minute i hope your looking at me for confirmation of the genius of said duo .

Oh while i'm here been bumping Dr Octagon of late n luving it .

I 'm a fan of MF Doom as well but i think that KK as DR Oct  edges it .

Also alot of Organised Konfusion has been getting rotation in the brimz residence.

I found a Prince Po promo that was never released the other day it's called the Sickness n has production by Dangermouse and DJ paul amongst others , i can only find one track on you tube.

Any one stateside know of the Promo i'm talkin about i'm lookin at you Max


----------



## snowboarder7791

Beat Narrative said:


> once again, Ice Cube's only positive contribution to hip hop was through NWA, his solo career was just mysoginistic shit, the only decent thing he seems to have done was be in the movie Friday (which isn't that good anyway)


 thats a matter of opinion but meh w/e...  i thought he was ok in boyz in the hood...


----------



## Jean-Paul

i like nwa/ice cube/eazy e. my friend told me once when i blacked out drunk, he had to restrain me when i kept playing "fuck the police" over and over and then tried to attack him.

my parents met in the police academy. my father is a detective. my brother is a cop. i am estranged by choice


----------



## goa

Beat Narrative said:


> once again, Ice Cube's only positive contribution to hip hop was through NWA, his solo career was just mysoginistic shit, the only decent thing he seems to have done was be in the movie Friday (which isn't that good anyway)


lethal injection is dope, westside connection made some good stuff too, am i the only one that thinks NWA are overrated? they sound garbage to me, guess i don't like 80s hip hop
few more 90s stuff..smiff-n-wessun, AZ..just as good as nas, common, ill biskits, scientifik, mobb deep, gang starr/guru, OC, the alkaholiks, artifacts
plenty of good stuff still coming out like damu the fudgemunk, jazz libs, 40 winks, DELA, blu, fat jon, kev brown, little brother.. hip hop isn't dead yet~


----------



## 113666

Funcrusherplus companyflow

d.i.t.c  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beat Narrative

goa said:


> lethal injection is dope, westside connection made some good stuff too, am i the only one that thinks NWA are overrated? they sound garbage to me, guess i don't like 80s hip hop
> few more 90s stuff..smiff-n-wessun, AZ..just as good as nas, common, ill biskits, scientifik, mobb deep, gang starr/guru, OC, the alkaholiks, artifacts
> plenty of good stuff still coming out like damu the fudgemunk, jazz libs, 40 winks, DELA, blu, fat jon, kev brown, little brother.. hip hop isn't dead yet~



NWA in my opinion was something that came from frustration of opression, not commercial gangster appeal.

Everything is a matter of taste but NWA and Public Enemey to me have historical social value


----------



## MrGrunge

brimz said:


> Oh while i'm here been bumping Dr Octagon of late n luving it .



Check out Dr. Dooom, it's another Kool Keith project, and he's like Dr. Octagon's arch nemesis.  Cool shit.


----------



## Max Power

MrGrunge said:


> Check out Dr. Dooom, it's another Kool Keith project, and he's like Dr. Octagon's arch nemesis.  Cool shit.



Check out Dan the Automator too, who produced the entire Dr Octagon album. He's also the second half of Deltron3030 (they're releasing a new album soon!). He has a lot of side projects, this is one he dropped in '98 (in accordance with the thread topic):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9gRE5c_iwY


----------



## MrGrunge

Wait wait wait...new Deltron album?

You just broke my mind, dude.


----------



## Max Power

MrGrunge said:


> Wait wait wait...new Deltron album?
> 
> You just broke my mind, dude.



Yeah, what really blew my mind is the fact Dogfish Head Brewery is teaming up with them and releasing a beer for it.



> Named after a key track on the first album, Positive Contact is a 9% ABV hybrid of beer and cider brewed with wood-pressed Fuji apples, roasted farro, a handful of cayenne peppers and a late dose of fresh cilantro. This sweet-and-sour Belgian-ish brew is a light straw color with fruity, cider-like notes. The cayenne and alcohol give it a warming finish.
> 
> *The beer will be released in a dynamic box set of six 750-ml champagne bottles, with a 10-inch vinyl EP of four new Deltron 3030 remixes created exclusively for this project*, and a list of Deltron 3030-inspired recipes from a small group of renowned chefs.



Craft beer & exclusive remixes on vinyl? Uh, YEAH. %)


----------



## Beat Narrative

snowboarder7791 said:


> thats a matter of opinion but meh w/e...  i thought he was ok in boyz in the hood...



yeah sorry, it is a matter of opinion, i should not have stated it like it was fact. my apologies

those who like illmatic should check out elzhis remale ellmatiic, whilst it seems like the worst idea in history, its quite awesome

i have been having a night of sage francis and mf doom, two of the best wordsmiths that ever played the game


----------



## brimz

Max Power said:


> Check out Dan the Automator too, who produced the entire Dr Octagon album. He's also the second half of Deltron3030 (they're releasing a new album soon!). He has a lot of side projects, this is one he dropped in '98 (in accordance with the thread topic):
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9gRE5c_iwY



Yeah lookin forwad to the deltron 3030 album
That stuff abouit the the Hybrid Beer /Cider is just to good to be true .

D.I.T.C & Duckdown  both legendary 90s Hip Hop  crews .


----------



## Bill

Max Power said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9gRE5c_iwY



I dig that


----------



## LuGoJ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR51WgCzL1s

The beats on this album are some of my favorites.


----------



## treezy z

Beat Narrative said:


> his solo career was just mysoginistic shit


 i smell pussy....


----------



## treezy z

but seriously how you gonna hate on misogyny in rap unless you a fucking feminist, some of the dopest rap is all about calling women bitches and hoes and shit.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Ini Kamoze Here Comes the Hotstepper this jawn makes me feel so damn gangster


----------



## K-Dazed

Took Del freakin a decade to write the lyrics.. still too excited for the album though! (Deltron 3030)


----------



## SawRED

Some 90's rappers who dont get enough love...
Big noyd- air it out
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...8706l0l759591l12l12l0l0l0l0l190l1276l2.8l10l0

cormega- one love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0GV9awazzI

Jamal- keep it real

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm3SvSaM2-A

Shyheim ft. Big L- furious anger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wz81aRTqSws


----------



## K-Dazed

*The mega rap/hip hop DISCUSSION thread.*

Anyone excited about any up and coming hip-hop releases this year? I'm always looking for new stuff to listen to, and it seems like there's always new stuff coming out in the genre.

Personally, I'm really excited for Detron 3030 album, whenever that ends up dropping. I still listen to the first album nearly every day. The beats are still mesmerizing and the lyrics delivered on-point as always from Del. If it's half as good as the first album I'll buy it, but I believe it's going to be real good.

I'm going to listen to the new Odd Future tape when it is released later in March, but only really to see how Domo's progressed as a rapper and to hear Tyler and Left Brain's beats. Ever since Tyler said he didn't enjoy rapping anymore, he's shown it, and some of the stuff he released after Goblin I didn't like too much. Rella was hilarious though.

T.I's newest mix-tape was a pre-lude to his album, and "Fuck Tha City Up" was a real banger. T.I really showed that he's fucking back with the mixtape. If you like his older stuff you'd like it, but I'm just hoping the album (Trouble Man?) isn't too mainstream, even though I know that's where he wants to get back to.



Bill said:


> *Yeah, I think I'll make this the all around hip hop discussion thread because we've had to many popping up recently with little to no discussion at all.
> 
> So if you'd like to discuss your favorite rap/hip hop artists, songs, albums, beats or anything else like that and not be confined to the 80's or 90's hip hop threads then this would be the place to do it*


----------



## oneswtwld

u get the new Yelawolf - "Radioactive"

Outkast, Big Boi, Goodie Mob.. comin this year


----------



## brimz

Big L get's nuff luv .

Cormega  got a shout from Nas on Illmatic .

Noyd is nowt special a tad one dimensional imo.

Jamal is one of those nearly men .
Def Squad had the potential to be huge .
I luv Keith Murray , Redman  n Erik .

Oh yeah Freddie Foxx deserves to be recognized .


----------



## MrGrunge

Deltron and Aesop Rock


----------



## grollhb

Azealia Banks, in particular her song '212'. That shit gets me going!


----------



## Smellmett

90's (especially early 90's) hip for me represents the absolute golden age for the genre:

Back end of NWA/Public Enemy
Ice-T still at the top of his game
Ice Cube consistently excellent
EPMD making some absolute classics
Cypress Hill
Geto Boys
Masta Ace
Naughty by Nature
Pharcyde
Poison Clan
2pac
Dre
Kool G Rap

the list goes on and on...


----------



## Jibult

MrGrunge said:


> Deltron and Aesop Rock




My fuckin' man!


I'm with you on that. Pretty much any Rhymesayers Entertainment releases I'm gonna be all over. I've never been let down by that label, not a single time.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Flatbush Zombies 

Kendrick Lamar - Good Kid In A Mad City

A$AP Rocky - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A$AP_Forever_Part_1:_Blood


----------



## Rated E

The next Nas album.

His rhyming on the single Nasty was inspired. As was his guest verse on Ghetto Dreams on Common's latest album. I'm also excited by the prospect of AZ featuring on a track with him again.

Not to mention the list of producers:



> Swizz Beatz, DJ Premier, The Alchemist, Dr. Dre, Statik Selektah, Kanye West, RZA, Salaam Remi, Kane Beatz, Bangladesh, No I.D., Pete Rock


----------



## MrGrunge

ASAP Rocky?  Real original name, dude.


----------



## coelophysis

MrGrunge said:


> ASAP Rocky?  Real original name, dude.



Sounds more like a screen name than an artist name.


----------



## KillCops

The new N.W.A.'s gonna be tight man


----------



## shimazu

I also support the fuck out of this thread. Some dudes I listen to

Biggie
Nas
Lord Finesse
Big L
Ok anyone from DITC basically
Edo G
Scientifik
Wu Tang (gza my favorite)
Main Source
DMG
Geto Boyz
Sam Sneed
Snoop
Tupac
K Solo
UMCs
KMD (and Doom later, not really 90s though)
Anything produced by Pete Rock, Dj Premier, or RZA

A lot of dudes will have like one song I really like but the rest of their stuff is meh

Like Hyenas in the Desert, INI, A.D.O.R.

Im at work so ill leave it at that but I like 90s rap the best out of all music genres


----------



## brimz

*D.I.T.C*

Indeed


----------



## shimazu

my favorite hip hop is from the early 90s to early 2000's but I can get down with some of these tracks. 

Kool G Rap - Road to Riches
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNqTz2mMwNE

and my all-time favorite 80's rap song

Big Daddy Kane - Aint No Half Steppin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l2O-JOXG_I

and The Symphony is a hot track too

damn brimz I just saw you already posted Road to Riches oh well worthy of a repost id say ;D


----------



## shimazu

*Post your favorite hip hop beats....EVER*

Easy thread for me, I'd say I look at the beat of a song more than lyrics, not that lyrics aren't important.

(INI - Grown Man Sport)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MIkzyYm3Pk

(Bone Thugz - Crossroads)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-JmZ9ADhYg

(The Diplomats - Dipset Anthem)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vThdov1yN8

(KMD - Sweet Premium Wine) wtf rip subroc died way too soon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiXwrM2lbDk

(Scientifik - As Long as You Know)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uGBWAZFSYQ

(DITC - Day One) my favorite Diamond D beat, and favorite Big L verse his flow fits this song perfect
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxGVdpZnGsI


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ noice

i could go on for days, but a few that spring to mind are...

KMD - What A Niggy Know?

Public Enemy - "Public Enemy No. 1"

DJ Shadow - Hardcore


----------



## Bill

The whole Endtroducing album by DJ Shadow
The whole album is so fucking good, I'd even say it's in my top 3 favorite hip hop albums of all time, even know it's all instrumental and samples 

DJ Shadow - What Does Your Soul Look Like

Nas - NY State of Mind
Illmatic is also one of my favorite hip hop albums of all time

Mobb Deep - Shook Ones Part 2

Biggie - Gimme The Loot

Bone - Mr Bill Collector & Ecstasy


----------



## shimazu

nice tracks guys, and Bill I feel you on just instrumental albums. Pete Rock has a couple that are pretty hot, heres a track I thought was pretty chill. More of a song to rap over though

(Pete Rock - Midnight and You)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S86KAfyfSs

and some other beats I can never skip on my ipod

(The Alchemist ft Nas & Prodigy - Tick Tock)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjxLdsr1hO8

(Mobb Deep - Street Life)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGFoAWde9Uw

(Juelz Santana - Oh Yes) also seen this called Mr. Postman but w/e, one of those songs you either love or hate I'd say
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUbtypuoAxw


----------



## LuGoJ

Lost boyz- Beasts from the East
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrqxyhSzh-8

The beat used on necro's East New York Goon freestyle, i think it's one of his beats but no clue.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GUoEL106qw

Every beat on Big L's album lifestyles of the poor and dangerous


----------



## shimazu

The All-Kanye West post, probably tied for my third favorite producer

(Grav - Down to Earth)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVloPuoQ1H8

(Guess Who's Back - Originally a Jay Z song but I like 50's version better)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTvQgCkWBTk

(Nas - Poppa Was a Playa)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-BQ14aJxLQ

(The Game ft Common - Angel)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh4AsyxeKG4

(Talib Kweli - Get By)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwXoDVEJtIY


----------



## OTGee

*Need new hiphop acts?*

I know theres a 90's hip hop thread and thats kinda the shit im looking for but no one posts in that so I wana get a proper hip hop discussion going here. I need some new mc's/bands to listen to, I don't mean whatever hip hop is now I mean boom bap or whatever the fuck you wana call it, real hiphop.

Some of my favorites so far are
Warcloud/Holocaust/Alacatraz, Jedi Son of Spock, ALL I CEEING, Wu-Tang, Jedi Mind Tricks, ODB, Canibus, MF Doom, Yak Ballz

So im looking for more alternative hip hop such as warcloud and jedi son of spock + MF Doom, that kinda shit if you get me maybe you do maybe you don't.
Thanks in advance dudes


----------



## shimazu

@OTGee

check out: Edo G (also goes by Ed OG), Binary Star, One Be Lo (one half of Binary Star, solo now), Scientifik, K Solo, DITC (anyone in that group check out their solo shit too, Lord Finesse, Big L, Diamond D are my faves), DMG, Camp Lo (they have a weird style of rapping but it flows alright and the beats are top notch, Luchini is a classic), Lil Waynes earlier shit (pre- Carter III is real hot, anything after that is ok but more mainstream), Afu-Ra, AZ, Sam Sneed, MF Grimm, Main Source, KMD (first group mf doom was in), Willie D

not all of those are "alternative" per se but most are somewhat rarer to find fans of. Or theres fans they just dont make music anymore.


----------



## OTGee

shimazu said:


> @OTGee
> 
> check out: Edo G (also goes by Ed OG), Binary Star, One Be Lo (one half of Binary Star, solo now), Scientifik, K Solo, DITC (anyone in that group check out their solo shit too, Lord Finesse, Big L, Diamond D are my faves), DMG, Camp Lo (they have a weird style of rapping but it flows alright and the beats are top notch, Luchini is a classic), Lil Waynes earlier shit (pre- Carter III is real hot, anything after that is ok but more mainstream), Afu-Ra, AZ, Sam Sneed, MF Grimm, Main Source, KMD (first group mf doom was in), Willie D
> 
> not all of those are "alternative" per se but most are somewhat rarer to find fans of. Or theres fans they just dont make music anymore.



Thanks a lot for the post dude, I know most of them and glad to see others liking Binary Star, I mc'ed over the song glen close instrumental and One Be Lo actually messaged me on youtube giving me feedback, pretty sweet huh? Afu Ra and MF Grimm are also some of my favorites.

If anyone else is looking for some good shit to check out, Non Phixion, Virtuso, Killarmy, Killah Priest, Arsonists, Cannibal OX and Icon the Mic King + I highly reccomend giving Warcloud more then one listen, he will grow on you believe me

Anyone else like a few of these earl sweatshirt / tylor the creator shit until all there new stuff, here comes a load of shit nock off hiphop just like everything else that people will find intensely cool. I mean I don't care about when bands get famous and popular, that doesn't matter its the music but it just kinda pisses me off to see everyone posting video's on youtube that they obviously think they are so fuckin bad ass for liking when no one even checked it out when I posted them a few months ago.


----------



## Engage

Sally (That Girl)

The first recorded rap "KingTim111" by Fatback Band

Kid Frost - (Instrumental) La Raza (Remix)

Public Enemy - Rebel Without a Pause (Instrumental)
Second album I ever bought, first was 'Raising Hell'.

Kwame - The Rhythm


----------



## OTGee

http://youtu.be/stPqr6B_zEY

Awesome shit haha 
Maybe only funny for people from the UK as well though


----------



## shimazu

Meek Millz before he was real big, probably my second favorite song by him. He blew right by Gillie Da Kid as best rapper from Philly IMO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8kkXjO7qzM

and OTGee the beat for that song is ight, cant really understand what hes talking about though


----------



## K-Dazed

Someone mentioned Binary Star! Their album got me into hip-hop, all time favourite.

Too excited for the Nas album though as well. OF's supposed to be featured.

A$AP is the crew, Rocky is his name. It still sounds unoriginal no matter how you swing it, but I thought I'd clarify that.

I listened to #The1st28, the mixtape from Curren$y and Styles P. Thought it was aight, the beats were good, and the verses were good, but I always get tired listening to their voices after a while, and can't fucking stand Curren$y on the chorus. It's nice if you like them, but it just wasn't for me. Still liked Curren$y live though (but that was most likely due to Method Man).


----------



## captainballs

This post is for the Jim Jones fans. Stay up on his new shit - you can't listen to this with your regular face. You have to rock the "dat ass" face with the squinted eyes. 

Jim Jones - Welcome 2 America

Jim Jones - Coming Home

Jim Jones - Nyc


----------



## shimazu

anyone ever listen to the UMCs? they were around back in the early 90s had some real catchy shit and werent bad a rapping either. Kool Kim is still rapping under the name NYOIL but I dont really dont like his new stuff

UMC's - One to Grow On

UMC's - Time to Set it Straight

UMC's - Pleasure in the Dark


----------



## shimazu

one of the most classic beats ever

Eric B. and Rakim - Paid in Full

also this song, which Grandmaster Flash isnt even on yet his name is attached, Melle Mel got hosed

The Message


----------



## shimazu

some random feel good songs

A.D.O.R - Let It All Hang Out

K Solo - Letterman

Camron - Bum Bum


----------



## shimazu

ultimate west coast g-funk style songs

Dr. Dre (RBX raps though) - High Powered

Sam Sneed - Lady Heroin

Snoop Dogg - Murder Was The Case

Dr. Dre & Ice Cube - Natural Born Killaz

RBX - Blunt Time

Dr. Dre - Keep Their Heads Ringin

Sam Sneed co-produced Natural Born Killaz and Keep Their Heads Ringin but never was credited, typical Death Row fashion


----------



## shimazu

some random artists that I _really_ like one or two songs from but not enough to say I'm a fan of them overall. If that makes sense

Hyenas In The Desert - Why Me

Circle Of Power - Daddy

Blak Forest - Street Legal (Treehouse Pt II)

Anotha Level - What's That Cha Say

Gravediggaz - 1800 Suicide

Big Mike - Smoke Em & Choke Em


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ all dope

its warm outside feelin like some west coast shit to smoke to nah mean ? 

Dubee - My Thang


----------



## shimazu

does anyone else know what I mean? If you like a certain song or two by an artist A LOT but the rest of their work is just meh. I feel like rap is the worst genre for that.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ i know what u mean, but don't feel that way about rap. can't think of any rappers with just a couple songs i like, i either fuck wit em or hate all their shit.

Get money addict, I'mma get "Money" tatted
Money in the attics, money in the stashes
Money in the cabinets, stuffed in the mattress
Safe full of guns, more money up in that shit
Taz Arnold TI$A, Jeremy Scott Adidas
Maison Martin Margiella, three strap sneakers
Riding with a feature, student and a teacher
It's money over bitches, no room for a skeezer
Thinking of a Lambo, Bathing Ape camo
Play with the money, turn Rocky into Rambo
Patience is a virtue, life is a handful
Friends, they'll hurt you, learned that from my grandfolks
Me under a lamp post while I got my hands closed
Haze to my brains like eggs, got it scrambled

(Who dat? ASAP) But I'm fly like I never left
You's a lie, like fly without the letter F
If hip hop is dead, fuck it, let it rest
Reincarnated through me when she resurrect
Long hair, Blue jeans, live on U-Stream
High top boots like Pac in a Juice scene


----------



## shimazu

newer shit I thought was hot

Wale - Thank You Freestyle

Big KRIT ft Ludacris & Bun B - Country Shit Remix

Camron & Vado - Like Shiiiit

Wale - Barry Sanders lotta sports references, might be confusing if you dont watch sports


----------



## OTGee

People should check out the group
Sonic Sum - Flatlands

Also this shit
The Grimm Reaper - So Whatcha Want Nigga
Warcloud/Holocaust - In The Hall of the Warrior King
Yak Ballz - Elevated


----------



## K-Dazed

Been bumping that Schoolboy Q album from January. Still likin' it, love the flow switch.


----------



## captainballs

shimazu said:


> Camron & Vado - Like Shiiiit



Nice, haven't heard this one yet. 

Camron: Yo Arab, this beat feels fresh like the outdoors, no homo. Like Yogi Bear and shit.

lol, Camron forever.

He's also not into the standard threats. On this song he says, "Front on me, get your sister clapped."


----------



## timmytucker

MrGrunge said:


> Deltron and Aesop Rock



this guy knows what's up. also, andre nickatina, atmosphere, etc.


----------



## shimazu

yeah camron is always entertaining. maybe not the most deep or thought provoking rapper but im not always tryin to listen to deep shit. another funny line from that song

"roll a coward up, he a chicken wrap"


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

MC Charlie Boy - I swam all the way from Ghana - if you don't know who Sway is - GET TO KNOW!!! UK STAND UP!


----------



## captainballs

shimazu said:


> yeah camron is always entertaining. maybe not the most deep or thought provoking rapper but im not always tryin to listen to deep shit. another funny line from that song
> 
> "roll a coward up, he a chicken wrap"



I've been a fan since I can remember... me and my buddies used to sit around and share his freestyles. He deadpans everything perfectly, stretching out the words so that they sound clear and awkward. And regarding Jim Jones, he has replaced Camron in who I really listen to when no one is watching. He stuck with his style, even though it never sounded particularly catchy, and now it's honed into something so distinct and funny that it's on the same level as Camron.


----------



## Opiates4lyfe

Tech N9ne, Love this dude seeing him in concert june 6th


----------



## coelophysis

^ I loved Tech in his rolling days. I haven't caught up on his material in years though.


----------



## brimz

This thread needs some of the Real Ultramagnetic Shit

Ultramagnetic Mcs - Critical Beatdown

 Some Masta Ace n Marley Marl 

Masta ACE Brooklyn Battles

Some Kool Genius Of RAP

Kool G Rap - Ghetto Knows *-"aint no lolli pop lolli pop over here only the shottie pops...

 G RAP new back in 1994 *

Know were talkin that Real N.Y Boom BAP Shit that just can't be surpassed n never will


----------



## XTCAKE

Yeah! We were just talking about A Tribe Called Quest in the OD Social thing. This is the best thread in the NEMD Forum! I was scrolling through all the threads and I see BULLSHIT ones: Nicki Minaj, R Kelly? What the hell. 
Then I saw "90s hip hop/rap". I smiled


----------



## coelophysis

^ Like anywhere else in the world, you have to filter through things to get to what you want.

R Kelly thread is actually very silly.


----------



## shimazu

Meek Mill and Wale are my two favorite newer rappers, I just wish they weren't linked up with Rick Ross

Im Killin Em

Gasoline such a great NFL Films sample

Startin Somethin

Miss Me  he raps kind of fast on this one but if you understand what hes sayin its hot

My Life Freestyle

Im So Fly


----------



## shimazu

AZ, easily the most underrated rapper

The Payback

Time ft Nas, Nature

Whatever Happened (The Birth) ft RZA

Doe or Die (Vinyl Reanimators Remix)

Rather Unique

Gimme Yours ft Nas probably my favorite AZ song

@Brimz, Ill fuck with Kool G Rap http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpgOsyTUvX8


----------



## TangerinO

Is anyone else loving Drinking From The Sun by Hilltop Hoods or is that just me?!

These guys are amazing, used to never be too impressed until I heard Fifty in Five and this new album which is exceptional.

Apologies if there's a aussie hip hop thread.


----------



## captainballs

*mm*

If there's one thing I wish I could do again for the first time, it's listen to 36 chambers, only built 4 cuban linx, and iron man. The wu tang collection is so vast and deep, it was my version of a comic book obsession. Rza kept the sound and themes coherent and ethereal at the same time. You knew that what you were listening to was real, and the fantasy elements served not as a front for insecuritiesbut as an illustartion of the realities these guys had to create inside their minds to block out the pain.


----------



## shimazu

the first time I listened to Liquid Swords I was just getting into rap and my friend was showin me all these songs by Ja Rule and Nelly and then I picked up the Liquid Swords cd and he was like "idk about that one its my brothers I dont think its that good" but I put it in anyway and thats what got me into the older shit.


----------



## brimz

shimazu said:


> AZ, easily the most underrated rapper
> 
> The Payback
> 
> Time ft Nas, Nature
> 
> Whatever Happened (The Birth) ft RZA
> 
> Doe or Die (Vinyl Reanimators Remix)
> 
> Rather Unique
> 
> Gimme Yours ft Nas probably my favorite AZ song
> 
> @Brimz, Ill fuck with Kool G Rap http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpgOsyTUvX8



yeah i n've heard it luv Grimm as well .

How long you been listening to Hip Hop ?

I bought my 1st 12 inch back in 87 G rAp N POlol It's a DEmo.
N i live in England !!!
Well i have lived in cali ( Anaheim to be exact ) for a while .

Yeah AZ is fukin dope


----------



## brimz

captainballs said:


> If there's one thing I wish I could do again for the first time, it's listen to 36 chambers, only built 4 cuban linx, and iron man. The wu tang collection is so vast and deep, it was my version of a comic book obsession. Rza kept the sound and themes coherent and ethereal at the same time. You knew that what you were listening to was real, and the fantasy elements served not as a front for insecuritiesbut as an illustartion of the realities these guys had to create inside their minds to block out the pain.



The whole wu Fam especially Ghost N Rae on Cuban Linx on Ironman made albums that were so vivid in their description that it was like watchin a movie 

*Epic Shit Man*


----------



## shimazu

I started listening to rap when I was about 12-13. The first song I really liked was Changes by Tupac. California Love was another one of my favorites. Then I started listening to more east coast stuff and as I got older/more into drugs I started understanding the lyrics more and more. And once I learned how to find any music on the internet, I really got into it. I would just look up discographys of rappers and put it all in one playlist on Winamp and listen to every song. Ones I liked I copied and pasted into a seperate folder. I got like 100+ GB of music all oraganized in case something like SOPA ever happens


----------



## shimazu

A few songs about drugs
K Solo - Tales From The Crackside
Sam Sneed - Lady Heroin
Scientifik - The Most Blunted
MF Grimm - Head In The Clouds (Remix)

ok last one is from 2007 im an idiot I thought this was the hip hop megathread when I posted XD

still a sick song though


----------



## shimazu

anyone ever listen to Cassidy? he's alright imo I think the dude Jag he rhymes with is better but Cass is pretty good too

Cassidy ft. Jag - Mic Please
Cassidy ft. Jag - Whoa 2k10
Cassidy ft. Jag - I Wanna Rock Freestyle
Cassidy ft. Jay Z - Cold As Ice (Remix) I think Jays verse is from another song, not sure dont listen to him alot
Cassidy, Lil Wayne, & Fabolous - 6 Minutes of Death Fab > Wayne > Cass on that one id say


----------



## ColtDan

Anything DJ Premier has touched


----------



## shimazu

id agree with that Colt. I may not like every Premo beat but ive never heard one where I thougt "man this isnt very good". Its usually amazing, or decent but just not something id listen to regularly.

My fav producers: Pete Rock, Premo, Kanye, RZA, Cool & Dre, Alchemist, Lex Luger, Jahlil Beats, Dr Dre


----------



## brimz

MARLEY MARL , Scott La Rock , Ced Gee , Dj Paul theirs loads of ace producers


----------



## ColtDan

loving this, what a beat

The Foreign Exchange - Raw Life feat. Rapper Big Pooh & Joe Scudda
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayl7f8BJhwQ


----------



## Bill

_Called up the homies and I'm askin yall
Which park, are yall playin basketball?

Get me on the court and I'm trouble
Last week fucked around and got a triple double

Freaking niggaz every way like MJ
I can't believe, today was a good day_

_oowah oowah_

_Left my niggaz house paid
Picked up a girl been tryin to fuck since the twelfth grade

It's ironic, I had the blunt she had the chronic
The Lakers beat the Supersonics_

Love that whole song, especially larve those old 90's west coast beats


----------



## shimazu

today I didnt even have to use my AK

today was a good day


----------



## Cornishman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdvKAnIlB2Y


----------



## shimazu

who fucks with Jada?

Still Feel Me
We Gon Make It
Biggie & The LOX - Last Day comes in at 1:01, whole song is hot though
The Alchemist  & the LOX - The Essence


----------



## shimazu

dipset freestyle, jr writer kills it

Go Flip A Pack
He's A Rider probably my favorite JR Writer appearance


----------



## shimazu

this might be my favorite Kool G Rap song, love the jazz sample
For Da Brothaz

or maybe this song but I think Nas is better on this one

Fast Life ft Nas

Yo I got guns from Italy, smoke trees considerably

that line cracks me up every time


----------



## LuGoJ

Fuck, how could I forget cage and nonphixion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir4n_-AaZT4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7CyrPiThzA


----------



## K-Dazed

I downloaded the new Meek Mills mixtape. It's aight, def has some good stuff on there, but a little inconsistent.
Samething with Gunplay's (DON'T DOWNLOAD FROM DATPIFF IF YOU WANT HIS ANNOYING DJ FUCK SCREAMING EVERY GODDAMN TRACK) and Big K.R.I.T.'s new mixtapes. There's a couple tracks that I could listen to all day, but then there's a few I couldn't care less for. Still can't believe I slept on K.R.I.T's mixtape for a month though.

I was never a Mac Miller was, but Macadelic is a nice listen. Mac again suffers from the same fate as those above (inconsistent) but I really like the track "Fight the Feeling" featuring Kendrick Lamar. Kendrick's single verse whipes the floor with both of Mac's.

YG's new mixtape, again goes hard. I don't think he's as lyrical as some mentioned above, but I found it easily more consistent than the other mixtapes.


----------



## shimazu

my favorite Mobb Deep songs

Adrenaline
Street Life
Eye For An Eye ft. Nas & Raekwon
Front Lines (Hell On Earth) Remix (original beat is hot though, Biggie kills it
Peer Pressure (Large Professor Remix)


----------



## brimz

Jehst - Alcoholic Author  U.K Stand Up

Masta Ace Beautiful  indeed

O.C. & A.G. - "2 For The Money"  one of the best Duo's ever proper underground

Organized Konfusion - Stray Bullet  plain fukin sick

@  Shimazu u listen to some good stuff but fukin Cassidy please n Dipset are  Wack too


----------



## brimz

shimazu said:


> this might be my favorite Kool G Rap song, love the jazz sample
> For Da Brothaz
> 
> or maybe this song but I think Nas is better on this one
> 
> Fast Life ft Nas
> 
> 
> 
> Yo I got guns from Italy, smoke trees considerably
> 
> that line cracks me up every time



For Da Brothaz is good fast life is whack by G Rap standard imo

Streets Of N.Y

G Rap n Polo Ill St Blues

those are his two big songs

i see my good friend cornishman got their first !!

so have this as well!!


Kool G Rap - On The Run (Dirty) [ HD ] ''Original Album Version'' + Lyrics ! the fukin ill version .


----------



## ColtDan

Royce Da 5'9" - Boom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcWs0jE11T4

tragic like the havoc of a nuclear bomb.... ♪

M.O.P. - Follow Instructions
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQEbHykEHvA&feature=related


----------



## shimazu

well Cassidy I can see why you wouldnt like him I just threw him out there because he is from Philly but how do you not get down with Dipset?

anyway heres some Artifacts for yall

C'mon Wit' Da Git Down
Whassup Now Muthaf--ka?
Collaboration of Mics ft. Lord Finesse & Lord Jamar


----------



## slimcharles

Agreed on the dipset love, I still maintain Purple Haze is one of the best rap albums of all time (top 5 for me just because of how often I still listen to it).

There's been a lot of good releases lately. 

Fat Trel - Nightmare on E Street - Trel is awesome, great beats, good riding music/

Zilla - Zilla Shit 2 - If you like that Huntsville scene you will like this. Smooth southern shit with great production (as per usual for Huntsville rap)

Trouble - 431 Days. This is GANGSTA. If you like authentic, grimy Atlanta trap shit you will like this. Trouble's demeanor is so gangsta. I recommend the track "World Goes Round" from his last mixtape if you want to get an idea of what he's like: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpKV2Wn96rA

The new Boldy James mixtape, Consignment is great if you like that grimy midwestern drug slinging music. He's from Flint Michigan and again, great production (think cool kids)

If you like your rap a bit more ignorant the new Chief Keef and Gunplay tapes are great. Gunplay especially if you like rowdiness. 

Newest Big KRIT and Action Bronson are excellent as well, but I'd imagine most people have heard of those.

If you like music to do drugs to, listen to any Spaceghostpurrp or Lil Ugly Mane.

All of these mixtapes are free, you can find them on Datpiff or Livemixtapes.


----------



## K-Dazed

I feel tha phonk from SGP.


----------



## brimz

shimazu said:


> well Cassidy I can see why you wouldnt like him I just threw him out there because he is from Philly but how do you not get down with Dipset?
> 
> anyway heres some Artifacts for yall
> 
> C'mon Wit' Da Git Down
> Whassup Now Muthaf--ka?
> Collaboration of Mics ft. Lord Finesse & Lord Jamar



I just think they are contrived and childish .
oh and they can't rhyme that well also their production is horrible on their "Bangers" God i hate that word.

I prefer talented MCs Lilke Kool Keith

Ultramagnetic MC's - Bust The Facts

Dr. Octagon - Earth People - Video

Dipset Can't fuk with that ..
 Real Hip Hop 
61 posts and no mention shame on you lot

KRS-One - I'm Still #1 [HQ]  Making funky music is a must ....

KRS-One - MC's Act Like They Don't Know


----------



## JoeTheStoner

I ain't down to sign autographs and shake ya hands
I don't want trendy ass followers as fans
I don't wanna sell records, I don't wanna be big
I don't want MTV runnin' up in my crib
I don't wanna be liked in the music biz
I don't want fans that don't know who G Rap is

recently been bumpin John Forte's Poly Sci album from nine-eight. couple joints off it:

John Forte - God is Love, God is War
John Forte - Poly Sci ft. Jeni Fujita


----------



## brimz

Gotta Luv Ra .


----------



## ColtDan

some amazing tunes in this thread, love it


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ there was no doubt in my mind you wouldn't know who that quote was from. you the realest brimz! :D


----------



## brimz

Thanks 

Here have this ULTRAMAGNETIC MC's FREESTYLE 1989

fuk it have this 90s classic as wellO.C. - Dangerous (ft. Big L)


----------



## brimz

Listen to how G Rap bodies the other two on this he's on some fukin biblical shit i swear


Papoose feat. AZ and Kool G Rap - Thug Connection


----------



## captainballs

shimazu said:


> Cassidy ft. Jag - I Wanna Rock Freestyle



That shit is tight, and I've never heard Jag before he's not bad. I never really liked Cassidy a lot. He's better than most, but not good enough to warrant my personal attention. He has a habit of name dropping and rapping completely unrealistically about hustling.


----------



## shimazu

just a few random songs I still jam out to

Scientifik - Still A Herb Dealer one of my favorite horn samples in any song ever
Edo G & Jaysaun - Pay the Price Pete Rock track
Gillie Da Kid - Get Down On The Ground this song was so big where I live it was ridiculous


----------



## shimazu

some DITC love
Lord Finesse - Speak Ya Peace ft. Marquee, Diamond D, AG Marquee is probably my favorite female rapper she only was on a few songs though.
Showbiz & AG - Next Level (DJ Premier Remix)
Fat Joe - The Shit is Real (DJ Premier Remix) great beat by Premo, Scientifik used the same sample previously


----------



## K-Dazed

Downloaded the new Slum Village mixtape. Good, but not really as good as I was hoping for. Not the same without J Dilla, still.
Also copped the Ace Hood mixtape. Despite the fact that I haven't been liking most gangster rap I've been listening to, his Starvation tape is really good. 

Can't stand how everyone's using south beats now. There should be some locality in the music.
Not fucking with many east coast rappers ATM. Other than A$AP Rocky's album, everything out of there has sounded old, repetitive and uninspired. 

Can't stand Gillie Da Kid. He needs more maturity and inspiration for his rhymes. I liked that Edo G track though.


----------



## shimazu

yeah Gillie's either love or hate, he used to ghost write for Lil Wayne though. I just like that beat mostly.

Im on the fence with a lot of these newer guys. Meek is nice but hes startin to get kind of repetitive, same thing with Wale. Big Krit I like more as a producer but his raps are ok, nothing to be blown away by. I used to be all about Los but I havent heard anything good from him in a while. Too many mixtapes
comin out and not enough albums. Or half the songs on an album have been released on mixtapes like 3 months before the album came out.


----------



## 420Sebastior

*Logic - Underground hip hop sound, help*

So i'm making an oldschool, underground type hip hop stuff
and i'm wondering, how can i make a modern instrument sound more underground, old school hip hop?
Y'know that kinda muted sound, like this, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtRbEgoTqQs
you hear the intro, how can i make a modern day, say clav or flute or anything like that to sound like that type of sounds? what plug ins and settings, send print screens if you want

sorry if i'm not making sense, i'm on sleeping pills, gonna go to bed soon so, but i hope you understand what i mean though


----------



## LuGoJ

Oldskool hiphop was sample based. You are going to have a hard time replicating samples taken from old r&b, blues and jazz records.


----------



## treezy z

make a dubplate maybe and artificially age it or something? hip hop until the 2000s was for the most made up of samples off old vinyl. i personally make this style of hip hop but i don't have any advice other than switch to sampling but i doubt that's the advice you're looking for.


----------



## coelophysis

I recommend getting a a turn table that can rip vinyls straight to your hard drive through a USB port. I know some of them can run for very cheap. Maybe check on Amazon.com. I remember when I was selling mine I checked on there to see what mine was worth, and they were going for around 100 bucks.
Then go to a vinyl store, or flea market, garage sales, etc. Pick up vinyls that you haven't heard of before, that look super old, and buy them.
Then find something on there to sample and rip that shit and use it in Logic.


----------



## Bill

You can also discuss this in _The mega rap/hip hop discussion thread_


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i recall there are some plug-ins that will "dirty up" productions like add vinyl-like crackles and pops. sounds like it would be good for underground sample based sound you're going for. also look for sp-1200 drum sounds.

from Vulture Wisdom 2, dope album: Opio - Epidemic


----------



## 420Sebastior

There's a new MC called vendetta, with an alias called dirty charles, he's working on an album right now, possibly an EP.
But he won't upload any of the songs to youtube 'till he's done with all the songs, i'll send a link here when he's got his music up


----------



## OTGee

Warcloud/Holocaust (American Poets 2099) - Weapon Factory
http://youtu.be/pKEfylhacXg

Procryptix - Nabology / B Boy Classic feat. Frokinstein
http://youtu.be/cJnFXsASWIA

Psycho Realm - Psycho City Blocks
http://youtu.be/DNJkrlUnmY4
(Has B real in it for any of you cypress hill fans)

Should check these tunes out, some proper hip hop. Sorry for not doing the nice looking bluelight linking thing, im too high haha


----------



## shimazu

some real shit from Edo G

Love Comes And Goes
Less Than Zero
Sayin Somethin


----------



## JoeTheStoner

holy mother of god im just hearing Nas - The Don for the first time = mind blown


----------



## StarOceanHouse

this was the jam

souls of mischief - cab faire


----------



## Max Power

sad that a thread with so much potential can suck so badly.

in b4 'be the change'


----------



## Nurse Bloop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lW8tnhm8DEM
Animate Objects - Slow


----------



## shimazu

Max how is this sucking badly? there is no "sucky" music only people have different tastes


----------



## Nurse Bloop

http://soundcloud.com/deathgrips/tracks

this here is my sht. raw and powerfu realness.


----------



## brimz

shimazu said:


> some real shit from Edo G
> 
> Love Comes And Goes
> Less Than Zero
> Sayin Somethin



Have you heard this by EDo Ghttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoePdFAGXE4
With Masta Ace it's hilarious


----------



## brimz

Max Power said:


> sad that a thread with so much potential can suck so badly.
> 
> in b4 'be the change'


I know thi sain't directed at me .

London Posse - Original London Style 1990

A song that i doubt anyone on here has heard well unless your in2 Early 90s U.K Hip Hop


----------



## shimazu

Big Krit - Mary Jane
Daddy V & DMG - Pass That 40
K Solo - The Baby Doesn't Look Like Me


----------



## JoeTheStoner

brimz said:


> London Posse - Original London Style 1990


thats real dope, ill beat. reminds me of Special Ed - I Got it Made. wish i could find the instrumental.


----------



## K-Dazed

Loving Game's new mixtape. 

Just heard Deltron 3030 is coming to Toronto, I'll be sure to check that out. Was listening to "Bioscientists", not going to be on the album but it's "meh". Just Del messing around I guess. A decade of waiting.

Some of that classic Common - The Light


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ yea good common. one light deserves another Pharoahe Monch - The Light


----------



## shimazu

some great Cool & Dre songs (well the beats at least)
Fat Joe - If it Aint About Money (Feat. Trey Songz)
Wiz Khalifa - All My Life freestyle
Lil Wayne ft. The Game - Red Magic
The Game Hate it or Love it ft 50 cent
The Game - Money


----------



## shimazu

my favorite DJ Premier beats

Jay Z - A Million mad freestyles to this,Royce Da 5'9Dolla
Krumb Snatcha - Closer To God
Group Home - Up Against tha Wall (Getaway Car Mix)
Group Home - Suspended In Time
Gang Starr ft. Big L - Work Part II
Nas - 2nd Childhood
Big L - The Big Picture Intro


----------



## ColtDan

^ great list of tunes, love it

some amazing tunes in this thread #

DJ Premier = genius


----------



## shimazu

D-M-Mother Fucking G

DMG - U Don't Hear Me Doe
DMG - Pure Dope, No Cut
DMG - Prelude To A Murdah other dude Cozy K is nice too,He goes by Coz too
Daddy V & DMG - Pass That 40


----------



## K-Dazed

Lots of love for DJ Premier. Still, my favourite production of his is Full Clip. Every time I hear the beat and the intro.. god damn. My favourite A Tribe Called Quest song - by far, still to this day - again with a killer beat: Excursions.


----------



## shimazu

yeah full clip is nice

Lords Of Brooklyn, O.C. , Lord Finesse - Lakes of Fire


----------



## K-Dazed

Some other tracks I've been listening too today:

New York Straight Talk - Gang Starr

Night of the Living Junkies - Kendrick Lamar

Skate On - Game ft. Lupe, off of Game's new mixtape. A lot of the tracks are a little hit and miss if you're not heavily into west-coast hip-hip (thankfully I am), but I liked the mixtape a lot.


----------



## shimazu

some more or less unknown shit
Earthquake - Go And Gettcha Gat
Crime Lords - Criminal Thoughts
Endangered Species - No Doubt
Geetas - See Ya Later Bye
The Professionals - Sit Back Relax

and I was mes-a-mes with Games new tape, idk I listen to some weird shit though


----------



## shimazu

I feel im in the minority of people that like older rap better, but still like Lil Wayne. If you dont take him seriously he says some funny shit and is usually on hot beats

Lil Wayne - Poppin Them Bottles (ft. Curren$y & Mac Maine) probably the only song I like Mac Maine on
Currency ft Lil Wayne - Where Da Cash At really like this beat for some reason
Lil Wayne - U Gon Love Me love this beat too, who remembers Da BackWudz? they flamed out real fast
Surf Club ft Lil Wayne - I Can't Miss SC is kind of meh but this beat is just awesome. great song for fucking
Lil Wayne & Dj Drama - Momma taught me probably my 2nd favorite song by him
And my favorite first beat is just so chill, second just a straight classic
either that or this one I almost forgot about


----------



## ColtDan

Gotta love this,

"Worst Comes To Worst" Dilated Peoples
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sevZEOUXpw4

been listening to some machine gun kelly


----------



## ColtDan

mos def ms fat booty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFyTzjJDeCk


----------



## Max Power

brimz said:


> I know thi sain't directed at me



Not you brimz. Thread makes me sad tho.

http://youtu.be/Jv3WdwVyT_8?t=1m30s


----------



## shimazu

anyone ever hear the same sample used on different songs and you're like "ive heard that sample before what was it from?". Just had a mind fuck with these two songs

Lord Finesse - Down for the Underground

Big L - Sandman 118 Freestyle


----------



## captainballs

Shimazu representing with Nas's second childhood, I see.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I've always dugged this one:

Jay-Z - Hard Knock Life


----------



## captainballs

I always think of the line, "I flow for those droed out, for those locked down in a 10 by 4, patrolling the house" and "I flow for chicks wishing, they didn't have to strip to pay tuition" and something about how he'll take the block, burn it down and give it back when he's finished lol. Jay Z. The best, easily.


----------



## shimazu

not the biggest Jay Z fan, for some reason I just never got real into him. Got to respect what he's accomplished but I thought he was better back in the day when he rapped with Big L

anyways, some songs I listened to recently

Krumb Snatcha - Romeo & Juliet
Bleu DaVinci - Streets On Lock feat. Fabolous & Young Jeezy
Trey Songz - Day N Night I know hes an R&B singer but hes not bad at rapping on this
Korleon ft Big Krit - Big Lights Krit may be my favorite newer producer, either him or Jahlil Beats
instrumental for that


----------



## OTGee

Krumb Snatcha's fucking excellent
Mad Flava are another group that got slept on

I seriously reccomend everyone to check this out, my favorite song and has been for years I just cant get enough of it I am literally nearly 800 of the views on it. Jedi Son of Spock - Endless Expansion


----------



## Bill

Anyone catch 2 Pac live at Coachella with Snoop over the weekend
Heard it cost Dre 10 million to do


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ i tuned into the stream and saw snoop smoking a big ol blunt lol. missed hologram 2pac, that is some cool shit. 

here's an ol' west coast classic with pac in the vid: Spice 1 - Strap on the side


----------



## K-Dazed

Bill said:


> Anyone catch 2 Pac live at Coachella with Snoop over the weekend
> Heard it cost Dre 10 million to do



Yeah, I saw it, looked pretty legit. Not sure why a hologram would cost 10 mill though.

Some Rakim (another DJ Premier production): When I B On Tha Mic


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ god, every time i hear a preem beat with the skratchin i get chills. feels good man.

new asaaaaaap. A$AP Rocky - Goldie (Prod. Hit-Boy)


----------



## Max Power

K-Dazed said:


> Not sure why a hologram would cost 10 mill though.



Pac hologram got arrested right after the show; 10 mil in court fees obv.


----------



## shimazu

some other good Premo beats

Afu-Ra - Monotony
NYG'z - Ya Dayz R #D


----------



## brimz

Max you Sentimental old Sod 

Dave D - Have You Seen Davy.?


----------



## shimazu

brimz said:


> Max you Sentimental old Sod
> 
> Dave D - Have You Seen Davy.?



I like the scratches on that

anyone ever heard of the Vinyl Reanimators? theyre a group of producers they make some good beats and remixes

Raw Produce - Make A Mark (VR Remix)
AZ - Doe or Die (VR Remix)
Rakim - Guess Who's Back (VR Remix 1)
Scientifik - Slicka Picka Upper  <---- my ideal drums in a hip hop song, plus the Boogie Down Productions sample is classic.

"unlike the other killers here in the United States/ it attacks white or blacks AIDS dont discriminate"


----------



## Bill

Max Power said:


> Pac hologram got arrested right after the show; 10 mil in court fees obv.



Lmao


----------



## ColtDan

just started watching this

Scratch (2001) 
A feature-length documentary film about hip-hop DJing, otherwise known as turntablism. From the South Bronx in the 1970s to San Francisco now, the world's best scratchers, beat-diggers, party-rockers, and producers wax poetic on beats, breaks, battles, and the infinite possibilities of vinyl. Written by Doug Pray

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scratch-DVD-Z-Trip/dp/B0000DINKC/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1334868009&sr=8-10


----------



## shimazu

my favorite beats by The RZA

GZA - Duel of the Iron Mic
Scientifik ft Edo G - As Long As You Know
GZA - I Gotcha Back
Raekwon - Heaven and Hell
Wu Tang - Gravel Pit
and of course one of my favorite all time beats
Wu Tang - C.R.E.A.M


----------



## captainballs

^My favorite beats are off the Ironman and Cuban Linx albums, but that's just because he perfected the mobster/gangster sound, basically creating a blueprint for anyone who wants to do it the right way. You might even catch Jadakiss, Tony Yayo and other New York mixtape mainstays freestyling to these beats once in a while right now. That being said, I equally enjoy the Shadowboxing sound from GZA's first album. The funny thing about RZA is that he exemplifies what someone can do if they just stick to originality. He never got stuck on other sounds or even his own, and unlike a lot of the more intellectual rap music out there, RZA managed to connect to white people like me as well as the poverty from which he came.

Raekwon - Glaciers of Ice

RZA just has this way of taking a normal sample and twisting it into something that you might hear in some 17th century mansion in Transylvania.

Then he can turn around and make a beat that bangs for everybody:

Wu Tang - Chrome Wheels


----------



## ColtDan

Rob Swift - Rock The Bells
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgyYdr9z2v0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Bill

That D12 thread has me listening to The Marshall Mathers LP and Devils Night

D12 - Blow My Buzz

Eminem - Remember Me


----------



## Tryptamino

Death Grips - The Money Store (album)

Great production, great lyrical theme, and sounds like a more accessible version of flying lotus's los angeles album


----------



## coelophysis

Bill said:


> That D12 thread has me listening to The Marshall Mathers LP and Devils Night
> 
> D12 - Blow My Buzz
> 
> Eminem - Remember Me



I always love Blow My Buzz!
Fun ass album.

And Remember Me, nice, with Sticky mu-fuckin' Fingaz.


----------



## Dirtyven

Vendetta is good
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyxAaObGuMiVqqHguYM_OqQ/videos?view=0
That's his youtube channel, pretty nice guy

My favourite song by him would prolly be:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Usy1...DvjVQa1PpcFPO220Yj9zEvxk-IkE8oBOle4xlVyPM048=


----------



## Dirtyven

*New underground rapper - no new era hip hop*

YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyxAaObGuMiVqqHguYM_OqQ

A track from the LP: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Usy1...DvjVQa1PpcFPO220Yj9zEvxk-IkE8oBOle4xlVyPM048=


----------



## coelophysis

I'm gonna merge this with the rap & hip hop discussion thread for now.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Aesop Rock ftw.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Ab-Soul - Pineal Gland 

_we in a space where matter don't matter, just spirit molecules and geometric patterns._

absoul is that dood.


----------



## shimazu

Camron & Juelz Santana - Hey Ma Pt. 3 love this beat
Afu-Ra Ft Masta Killa - Mortal Kombat
One Man Army (AKA One Be Lo) - Take It To Da Stage
Scientifik - Disco Tech love the beat change at 1:36 in, a lot of his songs had beats that would randomly get good like half-way through


----------



## shimazu

Big Twin feat Evidence & Alchemist - To the top
Success - Jay-Z Ft. Nas
Big L ft Stan Spit & AG - Holdin It Down
Showbiz & AG - Next Level (Nyte Time Mix)
Pitch Black - Show And Prove
Lil Wayne Rap City Freestyle


----------



## K-Dazed

JoeTheStoner said:


> Ab-Soul - Pineal Gland
> 
> _we in a space where matter don't matter, just spirit molecules and geometric patterns._
> 
> absoul is that dood.



Love Ab-Soul.

An Andre Nickatina classic: Smoke Dope and Rap

Then of course in the intro to the song above we have... RBL Posse - Bammer Weed


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ no doubt. yay area shit all day! nickatina is one of the dopest and not just from the bay but one of the dopest dudes puttin out real music. RBL joint is classic, i still remember the homie from high school hipped me to RBL.

some more G shit from nor cal Mac Dre & Luni Coleone - Gangsta Niggaz


----------



## JoeTheStoner

video for A$AP Rocky - Goldie


----------



## ColtDan

MOS DEF - Ms. Fat Booty (Uncensored)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMivDvDKUdU


----------



## treezy z

i just recently started bumping showbiz and a.g. on the stereo, never heard them much before but they're dope.


----------



## shimazu

yeah man theyre pretty underrated. Anyone in DITC is nice. This chick Marquee would rap with Lord Finesse on a few songs and she was honestly the best female rapper ive ever heard. I dont know if she wrote the verses or not but her flow was real smooth.


----------



## massive

K-Dazed said:


> we have... RBL Posse - Bammer Weed[/COLOR]


don't give us no bammer joint, give us some drake


----------



## Euphoric Status

*"The Secret Meeting that Changed Rap Music and Destroyed a Generation"*

http://www.hiphopisread.com/2012/04/secret-meeting-that-changed-rap-music.html

I wouldn't be surprised if this actually happened. Thoughts?


----------



## treezy z

this story could very well be true but in general i don't trust sources who can't prove what they're saying (which is why i don't buy into conspiracy theories, for example.)


----------



## Euphoric Status

treezy z said:


> this story could very well be true but in general i don't trust sources who can't prove what they're saying (which is why i don't buy into conspiracy theories, for example.)



I understand what you're saying bro. I'm not saying that I believe this is true, but like I said I wouldn't be surprised if this happened.


----------



## Bill

You guys can discuss this in the mega rap and hip hop thread


----------



## jobe28

Obie Trice feat. Eminem - Richard
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ARLcBbplZw


----------



## shimazu

Dreamchasers 2 came out yesterday, its ok I guess. Ready or Not was the only song I really liked.


----------



## captainballs

Euphoric Status said:


> http://www.hiphopisread.com/2012/04/secret-meeting-that-changed-rap-music.html
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if this actually happened. Thoughts?



it's a pretty clever way to protest gangster music, but it really is all about supply and demand. rap music exists because of things like prison and poverty, and you could write this same story excepr say that prisons and lawmakers have a conspiracy to make things shitty so that new records always bang really hard.


----------



## Max Power

captainballs said:


> rap music exists because of things like prison and poverty



wat



captainballs said:


> it's a pretty clever way to protest gangster music, but it really is all about supply and demand



Explain?


----------



## shimazu

real rap music to me (and I hate saying real rap but you know what im saying) isnt so much on the decline, theres just more bad rappers out nowadays. Especially in the internet era where exposure is everything and anyone with some cash can get front page on Datpiff. Also production is using less samples and more electronic sounds and ridiculous drum patterns.


----------



## captainballs

Max Power said:


> wat
> 
> 
> 
> Explain?



rap music is inspired by poverty, prison, and oppression. maybe not the nerdy shit that is taking hold now, but i'm talking generally. it's music inspired by black people's experience in America thus far, which is merely bad currently, but was much worse not many generations ago.

supply and demand: the music exists because people demand it. it connects with reality and people respond to it. no one is creating a fake reality that is driving demand from the top down. there are easier, less convoluted ways to make money.


----------



## Max Power

captainballs said:


> rap music is inspired by poverty, prison, and oppression. maybe not the nerdy shit that is taking hold now, but i'm talking generally. it's music inspired by black people's experience in America thus far, which is merely bad currently, but was much worse not many generations ago.



Yeah, if it's not rapping about drugs & violence, it's obviously 'nerdy shit'. Tribe Called Quest, De La Soul, Biz Markie, Public Enemy, they're all examples of how non-gangsta rap has been around forever. You've been listening to too much of that Dipset garbage. No offense. 

And being inspired and rapping about poverty, prison, and oppression is one thing. Glorifying it is something entirely different. 



> supply and demand: the music exists because people demand it.



No one is demanding anything. The people take what TV and Radio spoon-feeds them.


----------



## shimazu

Gangsta rap has been around just as long. Kool G Rap, Big Daddy Kane, NWA, Dr Dre, Lord Finesse were all making music in the late 80s-early 90s.

Id say I like more "gangsta" rappers than "nerdy" rappers if thats how you want to classify them.


----------



## captainballs

Max Power said:


> Yeah, if it's not rapping about drugs & violence, it's obviously 'nerdy shit'. Tribe Called Quest, De La Soul, Biz Markie, Public Enemy, they're all examples of how non-gangsta rap has been around forever. You've been listening to too much of that Dipset garbage. No offense.
> 
> And being inspired and rapping about poverty, prison, and oppression is one thing. Glorifying it is something entirely different.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is demanding anything. The people take what TV and Radio spoon-feeds them.



whoa whoa whoa - i do listen to dipset now, but there was once a time when all i listened to was them smart rappers. truth be told, none of the rappers you listed fall under my nerdy label - that is reserved for the quasi-intellectual, ironic stuff that frankly i can't be bothered with knowing the specific artists of.

also, you give people too little credit. when something tastes bad, they spit it out - they don't continue to spend money on enjoying it. the market is push and pull - not some cynical dark master handing out left over inventory and counting dolars.

as for glorifying, you are listening to it wrong. black people probably make the same mistake and are convinced marilyn manson glorifies suicide - dont be so conveniently naive.


----------



## shimazu

Im telling you guys the lack of quality production is whats really hurting rap right now. I swear after BMF came out all that stuff sounds the same to me


----------



## treezy z

Euphoric Status said:


> I understand what you're saying bro. I'm not saying that I believe this is true, but like I said I wouldn't be surprised if this happened.


 
ya me neither, corporate america is pretty diabolical. but some of those gangsta rap songs from the 90s are the best tracks ever made in hip-hop, i think it sold cuz it was dope and had broader appeal than "conscious" shit. the corporate influence is far higher now, notice how every track sounds the same on rap radio.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rap is so fun right now.

ACTiON BRONSON & RiFF RaFF SODMG "Bird On A Wire" 

SpaceGhostPurrp - Tha Black God


----------



## shimazu

Meek Mill - Take U Home ft. Wale, Big Sean Id bet money that this song blows up on the radio

Meek Mill - House Party Remix ft. Fabolous, Wale, Mac Miller same thing with this remix

G Unit - I Smell Pussy


----------



## ColtDan

Nas - Nas Is Like
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC4ORS5n9Hg


----------



## shimazu

JAG - She Will (Freestyle)
One Be Lo - Decepticons
Wale - Studio 43


----------



## Dirtyven

Vendetta - Check Mate - YouTube

Vendetta - Rehab | 2pac - Soldier Like Me | (Remix) | (Prod. Eminem) - YouTube

*Here's the link to the channel: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyxAaObGuMiVqqHguYM_OqQ?feature=guide*

Yeah i added effects to the vocals, thought i'd spice it up a little, since i'm going away, to you guess where, hahah


----------



## shimazu

Dr. Dre - Smokin Weed For Hours
Lil' ½ Dead - That's What You Get
Lil 1/2 Dead - Back In The Day


----------



## JoeTheStoner

❄ OKAY CUPID ❄ - ♥KITTY PRYDE♥


----------



## shimazu

Notorious B.I.G - Road to Riches


----------



## shimazu

Just Blaze is nice

Jay Z - You Dont Know
Dipset - I Really Mean It
Jay-Z - Public Service Announcement (Interlude)
Fabolous - Breathe
Show Me What You Got


----------



## neveroddoreven

Craig G-Shout tears for fears
DITC-Thick
[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap_Db77tzSc&feature=bf_prev&list=LLXyKEfNNTvS9gtJQDzqyXoQ]Del-Press Rewind[/URL]


----------



## panic in paradise

DJ Screw - June 27 / The famous 35 minute freestyle session to celebrate Demo's birthday

RIP Screw


----------



## botfly

Back when commerical rap used to be respectable: Ice Cube MC ren and Dr. Dre - Hello: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwQ16WiGVzg

Skee-Lo - I wish: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zyf0YwUJcqk


----------



## shimazu

Grav - One Puff (1996)
Lord Finesse - Hip 2 Da Game you can see Big L got a lot of influence from Lord Finesse, they rhyme similiar.
Sadat X, Grand Puba & Diamond D - I Flip Styles


----------



## panic in paradise

bloods & crips - piru love - DJ Screw-On A Pint 

DJ SCREW ( CAMEO - STRANGE) 

DJ Screw Fat Pat Big Pokey Str8

"25 lighters on my dresser, got more G's the a cat named Cheshire"


----------



## treezy z

panic, that june 27th track is dope, i listen to that at work a lot cuz i don't have to waste time changing the track (i'm able to bump a stereo at my job.)


----------



## shimazu

since were talkin about southern rappers
Willie D - Smoke 'M
Big Mike - Smoke 'Em & Choke 'Em


----------



## brimz

RUN-DMC - Beats To The Rhyme

You just can't not like RUN DMC .


----------



## ColtDan

DJ Krush "Scratch Movie"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfou1TTMXfo&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=14&feature=plpp_video

186000 Miles Instrumental (New Flesh)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ze9ECXaylM&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=8&feature=plpp_video

RZA - You Cant Stop Me Now
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-mT3E-GxOw&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## shimazu

Royce Da 5'9 - Heartbeat
Kool G Rap & DJ Polo - On The Run [Dirty Al Capone Remix]
Curren$y - Coasting Thru The City
Camp Lo - Killin' Em Softly (1997)


----------



## shimazu

Mobb Deep ft Kool G Rap - The Realest
Boogie Down Productions - Drug Dealer
Artifacts - Haagen Daz
Mic Geronimo - Shit's Real (It's Real)


----------



## ColtDan

Poor Righteous Teachers Conscious Style f KRS ONE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6Sjupt_LcY


----------



## captainballs

shimazu, you should download the "public service announcement, part II." it blows the first beat out of the water; one of the best jay z songs of all time. of all time.


----------



## shimazu

never heard of it, I cant find on youtube


----------



## shimazu

Jamal - Keep It Real
Pharcyde - Passin' Me By (HQ)
Top Authority - Level of a Gangster
The D.O.C - It's Funky Enough
Meek Mill - Amen (Ft. Drake & Jeremih) I didnt really like this song at first but then I listened to it baked and it grew on me


----------



## shimazu

Cella Dwellas - Perfect Match
The Dwellas aka Cella Dwellas - I'm Tellin' U (Nick Wiz Production) (2000) [HQ]
The Dwellas featuring Pharoahe Monch & Prince Po - Ill Collabo (Rockwilder Production) (2000) [HQ]


----------



## Max Power

Brimz, come back.

Lord Finesse vs Percee P- Rematch In The Patterson Projects 

"Your rhymes is like an empty prison: a waste of bars."

and because this thread loves to ride the nuts of the mainstream so hard, an old school cut:
Mos Def feat. Pharoahe Monch & Nate Dogg - Oh No


----------



## shimazu

how you gonna say you dont agree with anything I post than link a Lord Finesse song?


----------



## hessejoffman

I feel hip-hop as a genre has completely changed since the 90s. Hip-hop died with the times. Now hip-hop is nothing but a combination of pop and hip-hop. The focus these days is more on beat, and the background music as opposed to lyrics and flow. Its sad to say but hip-hop will certainly never be what it used to. Not even close


----------



## shimazu

Roughneck Soldiers - Kill Or Be Killed
Street Poets - Eaze Off


----------



## JoeTheStoner

it would be awesome if mos def and talib kweli made another blackstar album, that shit is straight CLASSIC! 

Mos Def & Talib Kweli-Respiration 

for the throwed heads - Future Feat. Juicy J - Im Trippin (Chopped & Screwed by Slim K)


----------



## brimz

captainballs said:


> shimazu, you should download the "public service announcement, part II." it blows the first beat out of the water; one of the best jay z songs of all time. of all time.



Thats the same beat as this one 
Black Moon Stay Real

Thats a fukin classic tune right their I luv Duckdown Records


----------



## Bill

Some old shit we used to listen to

Snoop Dogg - Murder Was The Case

The youtube video says this is Twista but I don't think it is - Blood In Blood Out

Crucial Conflict - Hay

Bone - The Weed Song
_Open up the dime, stimulate ya mind, slide my thumb up the blunt_ :3


----------



## shimazu

Big L - MVP 2000 (prod by DJ Premier)
INI - Fakin' Jax
Talib Kweli - Country Cousins
Gangstarr ft Common & Talib Kweli - Still
J-Flexx - Who Been There Who Done That


----------



## brimz

shimazu said:


> how you gonna say you dont agree with anything I post than link a Lord Finesse song?



i 'm not sure that is quite what he's saying  ?


----------



## shimazu

nah it was in the reggae thread or something

idk just thought it was odd

Pete Rock & C.L. Smooth - It's On You
big mike - Black Lacquer - DJ Screw-Only Rollin Red in honor of panic in paradise ;D


----------



## muvolution

Back in the days when I was a teenager
Before I had status and
Before I had a pager
You could find the abstract listening to hip hop
My pops used to say it reminded him of bee-bop
I said well daddy don't you know that things go in cycles
First its bobby brown just ampin like michael
Its all expected, things are for the lookin
If you got the money, Quest is for the bookin.

Mother fuckin Tribe Called Quest.

Also,  who is excited for the new Deltron 3030 album?


----------



## shimazu

Tha Alkaholiks - Daaam! (Buckwild Remix) (1995) [HQ]
Black Moon - I Got Cha Open (HD)
Mobb Deep & Bob Marley - Shook Ones Pt.2


----------



## Max Power

shimazu said:


> how you gonna say you dont agree with anything I post than link a Lord Finesse song?



Because the vast majority of what you post is LOL. But I can't judge.

Hoody Hoo - Master P


----------



## MrGrunge

I really can't stress enough how awesome Aceyalone is.  For fuck's sake 8(


----------



## brimz

" How Ya like me now, Gold Teeth when i smile " 


The Knowledge & insight of the great
MR Percee Miller .


----------



## shimazu

stay high

Channel Live Ft. KRS-One - Mad Izm (Buckwild Remix)
A.G. Feat. Gang Starr & O.C. - Weed Scented (Produced by DJ Premier)
Scientifik - The Most Blunted


----------



## shimazu

Alps Cru -  Just Can't Explain' (Blue Concept 1996)
K Mack - In Baltimore
Street Poets - True romance


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MR Percee Miller  said:
			
		

> " How Ya like me now, Gold Teeth when i smile "


Shout-out my parolees and I smoke that OG
Kush mother fuck the police, all my niggas rock gold teeth
So hood and we so street, sippin on that codeine
We hustle hard no sleep, your bitch loose that's no leash
*
CLAMS CASINO INSTRUMENTAL MIXTAPE 2* d/l that. 

kids beats are fresh az fuck


----------



## brimz

At the end of the day Percee has got some serious $$$.

Is C Murder still in Prison  one minute he is then he isn't a troubled boy i think .

If i had his potential lifestyle you wouldn't catch me inside thing is he can't leave his TRU HOMIES behind.


----------



## lilczey

still

wolf gang


----------



## JoeTheStoner

brimz said:


> At the end of the day Percee has got some serious $$$.
> 
> Is C Murder still in Prison  one minute he is then he isn't a troubled boy i think .


yea locked up for life. life or death was one of my fav albums from the no limit camp. its mind boggling how foolish he was, and money can't buy freedom when they got u on video.

ol no limit was dope, and i fo sho put money in P's pocket, remember cruisin to the store on my skateboard to buy their albums.

good one from back in the day Soulja Slim (RIP) - From What I Was Told


----------



## Max Power

JoeTheStoner said:


> yea locked up for life. life or death was one of my fav albums from the no limit camp. its mind boggling how foolish he was, and money can't buy freedom when they got u on video.
> 
> ol no limit was dope, and i fo sho put money in P's pocket, remember cruisin to the store on my skateboard to buy their albums.
> 
> good one from back in the day Soulja Slim (RIP) - From What I Was Told



lol, go post in the fashion thread brah.


----------



## Bill

JoeTheStoner said:


> Soulja Slim (RIP) - From What I Was Told



_are they making this video clip in a real war or was it fake?﻿
saksikafa 4 days ago_

You got to be fucking kidding me lmao
That's the top comment on that video


----------



## captainballs

shimazu said:


> never heard of it, I cant find on youtube



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOSASFK42mQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

listen close, he switches up his lyrics. i think this whole secret stash of tracks released between 01 and 05 are permanent classics. like listen to the track that sounds like, "i hear the people talking"


----------



## shimazu

Compton's Most Wanted - Hood Took Me Under (Remix)
AZ - Problems
D&D Allstars - 1, 2 Pass it (DJ Premier remix)
Lord Finesse Ft KRS-One & O.C. - Brainstorm/P.S.K


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I'm sure some blers can relate to this track:

Del tha Funkee Homosapien - Soopa Feen

you need crack man, I need amphetamines


----------



## codeineluva

*Any DJ Screw or Chopped & Screwed lovers at all here?*

I love it.
Sedating opiates and this slurry dreamy music go hand in hand for me.
Wouldnt miss it for anything else, plus any codeine without it is a waste!
Cheers


----------



## Immortal I Stand

*Cannibal Rappers*

*Brotha L. Hung-*_Return of Da Baby;Season Of the Siccness;Liquor Sicc;Devils and Gunsmoke_

all very wholesome death-obsessed/genital-mutilatory/drug-addled material.  
these tracks are like the nightmares you have of walking down some unknown alley in an unknown ghetto, with no heat. 
listen @ your own risk


----------



## Bill

codeineluva said:


> I love it.
> Sedating opiates and this slurry dreamy music go hand in hand for me.
> Wouldnt miss it for anything else, plus any codeine without it is a waste!
> Cheers



I think you can just discuss this in our _mega rap and hip hop_ thread


----------



## Kenickie

Killer Mike's first single has got a video!

naked women eating people, driving fast through South DeKalb, ripping people's torsos off, some guy who looks like Ryan Gosling in Drive, just other awesome shit in BIG BEAST


----------



## shimazu

Mr. Voodoo - Hemlock


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Kenickie said:


> Killer Mike's first single has got a video!


so ill, mike and el-p on the beats is a mind blowing collab. T.I. killin shit, love his verse on the magic remix 


Immortal I Stand said:


> *Brotha L. Hung-*_Return of Da Baby;Season Of the Siccness;Liquor Sicc;Devils and Gunsmoke_
> 
> all very wholesome death-obsessed/genital-mutilatory/drug-addled material.
> these tracks are like the nightmares you have of walking down some unknown alley in an unknown ghetto, with no heat.
> listen @ your own risk


most definitely, personal fav Brotha Lynch Hung - Locc 2 Da Brain 


codeineluva said:


> I love it.
> Sedating opiates and this slurry dreamy music go hand in hand for me.
> Wouldnt miss it for anything else, plus any codeine without it is a waste!
> Cheers


no doubt fam, just got over a pill binge and was bumpin that future screwed joint on the previous page 

sip sumthin and bump this screwed joint D.E.A -Heart Of A Hustler


----------



## shimazu

De La Soul ft. Common - The Bizness Remix


----------



## brimz

Max Power said:


> lol, go post in the fashion thread brah.



No Limit is an Army remember?

So a fellow BLer sent me a little present & one of the gifts was a Spike Lee Bio  i was happy so in honor of Marmalade (Thanks Luv ) & Spike .

I am going to post a great song from a classic Spike Lee film & imho a even better Richard Price book .
If you haven't read the book i recommend it , you will notice similarities with episodes of The Wire .  These were also written by Richard Price.

Crooklyn Dodgers 95 - Return of the Crooklyn Dodgers


----------



## shimazu

Jeru is nasty in that song

Spike Lee movies are meh though


----------



## brimz

shimazu said:


> Jeru is nasty in that song
> 
> Spike Lee movies are meh though



Clockers is fukin ace not a patch on the book mind but still


----------



## ColtDan

Walk on it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-9j...wp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=602&feature=plpp_video

Blaq Poet - Hate feat. N.O.R.E. (Prod. by DJ Premier)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFYRJh0j9zs&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=7&feature=plpp_video


----------



## shimazu

Crooked I - Kill Us All Freestyle
Crooked I - Fireflies Freestyle
Royce Da 59 - Rap City (Freestyle)
allen iverson aka Jewels - 40 bars 

Id say AI is better than Chris Johnson

Chris Johnson's Rap Single - Act On Deck beat is almost the exact same thing as http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xALUms5hofQ


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfou1TTMXfo&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=41&feature=plpp_video


----------



## thujone

shimazu said:


> Crooked I - Kill Us All Freestyle
> Crooked I - Fireflies Freestyle
> Royce Da 59 - Rap City (Freestyle)



I never heard these, Crooked I freestyles are the livest!  I've been giving Ready To Die a lot of play lately, I know it ain't right but I've woken up every morning the past week with GIMME THE LOOT playing in my head.

I slept on Statik Selekt for a long time because I can't stand most of the emcees he's affiliated with but I really really dig the new stuff coming out featuring Reks, they really complement each other well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJfHrksl6HI


----------



## Herbal~Jah

Kenickie said:


> and you know what? i think the OP should have said -- do you have any new york rap because once the south came up and made rap into a chorus heavy thing i started to hate it. because that's really what you're saying by saying "90s flow" 8(
> 
> The Coup - Laugh Love Fuck and Drink Liquor
> 
> Jean Grae - Haters Anthem
> 
> The Black Sheep
> 
> etc etc



That is NOT what i meant by "90's flow" what I meant by that statement was exactly what your talking about...THE LYRICS!!!.. I like it how NaS and others made music that had almost no chorus' in them at all, they told a story or explained something...thats what I like


----------



## Herbal~Jah

HEY GUYS! Come on keep on suggesting some good 90's rap songs!!! Don't stop the music mr. DJ!~

I know this guy ain't from the 90's really 'per-say' but have you guys heard of Atmosphere? He is a rapper from Minnesota and is really good, i like his shit A LOT, he raps about stuff and tells a story with his songs....I always listen to the lyrics of songs, im weird....

here is a random song from Atmosphere so you guys can hear his style: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEHTTFOwsDs

Atmosphere - The Ropes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yu5G8BMTgSQ (good song/lyrics)

Atmosphere - Feel Good hit of the Summer part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18ofBpsVmb8   (a Good song for bluelighters ha)


----------



## shimazu

slaughterhouse is decent, I like Crooked I and Royce mostly though
CNN - Invincible
Capone-N-Noreaga capone bone
Def Jef - Cali's All That feat. Tone Loc
Juelz Santana Rap City Freestyle
Cypher Round 3 Ace Hood, Juelz, Fabolous Jadakiss Video


----------



## chitown rollin

Seeing Immortal Technique june 22.... Aesop rock in AZ in august!!


----------



## shimazu

D.I.T.C. Freestyles (Tony Touch)
Jadakiss Freestyle


----------



## brimz

The Fukin DON

1st Nigga


----------



## shimazu

brimz can you stand jadakiss or does he suck too?

Lox - Freestyle on Funkmaster Flex
Jadakiss - Still Feel Me
Jadakiss - It Aint Hard To Tell Freestyle


----------



## codeineluva

For all them codeine luvers 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk8sidgHuTU


----------



## brimz

shimazu said:


> brimz can you stand jadakiss or does he suck too?
> 
> Lox - Freestyle on Funkmaster Flex
> Jadakiss - Still Feel Me
> Jadakiss - It Aint Hard To Tell Freestyle



He hasn't really ever done much for me  some of the old LOX stuff was decent.


----------



## shimazu

Tony Touch, Big Daddy Kane, Kool G Rap & KRS-One - Class Of '87
Nas - H to the OMO (Jay-Z Freestyle Diss)
Binary Star - Slang Blade


----------



## shimazu

royce da 5'9" what we do(d12 diss)
Royce Da 5'9 - Royce Is Like
Jay Z, Scarface, & Beanie Siegel - This Can't Be Life
Crooked I Dynasty Freestyle
Fabolous-Keepin it gangsta(remix) ft Styles P Jadakiss & MOP


----------



## brimz

Why do you just give us lists of tunes ?

We can all do that at least say why your playing that song give us something , anything just no more lists please
As long as you do it i bet folk just look n think "oh theirs the fukin list kid"
You don't wanna be "the list kid " do ya ?

THE HRSMN- Leather Steeds

Yeah so The HRSMN project was fukin ill much better than Slaughterhouse i think .


----------



## shimazu

I do say something about the song sometimes but not many other people were so I just started listing.

Its usually just "this dudes nice" anyway


----------



## shimazu

Lox - Chest 2 Chest Freestyle
Nas - Watch Dem Niggas probably my favorite nas song
Wu-Tang Killa Bees - 97 Mentality
A.I.G.- Bronx War Stories
Diamond D - You Can't Front Ft. Sadat X & Lord Finesse
Little Indian - One Little Indian (Buckwild Remix)


----------



## K-Dazed

Saw Ghostface Killah and Raekwon last night for free in Toronto. Dope.

Ab-Soul - Pineal Gland


----------



## Max Power

brimz said:


> He hasn't really ever done much for me  some of the old LOX stuff was decent.





brimz said:


> Why do you just give us lists of tunes ?
> 
> We can all do that at least say why your playing that song give us something , anything just no more lists please
> As long as you do it i bet folk just look n think "oh theirs the fukin list kid"
> You don't wanna be "the list kid " do ya ?



brimz is the realest nigga alive.


----------



## brimz

Yet still they make lists.

Their was a time when you couldn't come in to NEMD without everyone giving Killah Priest  mad props 

He deserves them.


----------



## shimazu

everyone interprets music differently Id rather just link it and let the viewer decide if they like it or not

besides you guys trash everything I post even older shit so I stopped trying to really go into detail about the songs anyway


----------



## coelophysis

^ Hey, I like what you do.
It's what NEMD is here for.
At least you're providing links rather than just posting the artist and the title. That'd be some fucked up ish, yo.


----------



## brimz

Laika;1d0686101 said:
			
		

> ^ Hey, I like what you do.
> It's what NEMD is here for.
> At least you're providing links rather than just posting the artist and the title. That'd be some fucked up ish, yo.




just a bit of background or something would be nice it is a discussion thread  ......

So what Hip HOP Soundtracks do you all like ?

Juice is a good one Eric B. & Rakim - Juice (Know The Ledge
Great Film too.


----------



## shimazu

Ive seen Juice, Pac was a pretty good actor. 

Theres a lot of stuff I like that I didnt post because I just assumed most people would have already heard it.

Like Ready to Die is probably my start-to-finish favorite album, followed by It Was Written and Illmatic.


----------



## shimazu

Public Enemy - Black Steel In The Hour Of Chaos
Ya Dayz R #'d (NYGemix) - Dj Premier Ft Lady Of Rage, Royce Da 5'9'' & Freddie Foxxx


----------



## shimazu

I gotta admit, 1017 Brick Squad makes some pretty hot songs. Obviously its not even close intellectually to other rappers, but I like hearing typical rap music occasionally. Southside is a pretty nice producer too

Wooh Da Kid Ft. Kebo Gotti & Bo Deal- Real Street Niggaz [Prod. By Southside On The Track]
Gucci Mane - Bosses (2010)
JAG - 848 ft. Q6 (Marquis Daneils) not in 1017 BS but Southside made this beat. Yes, that's Marquis Daniels from the Celtics
Waka Flocka Flame - G Check (feat. YG Hootie, Bo Deal & Joe Moses)
Young Jeezy and USDA - Turned Out [Prod. Lex Luger] speaking of stereotypical rap music, a new USDA album is supposedly coming out this year


----------



## ColtDan

The Roots - Don't Say Nuthin'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4mmuz90nNY


----------



## Bill

Bone - Ecstasy


----------



## shimazu

O.G. Style - Funky Payback

dude on the far right of the album cover has sick shoes on


----------



## shimazu

KRS ONE - STEP IN TO A WORLD
Nas feat 50 Cent & Nature - Project's Too Hot
Dolla - What Do You Do
Los - U Be Killing Em [Freestyle]
Jadakiss & Styles P - The People
Gravediggaz - Freak The Sorceress (1994) [HQ]


----------



## shimazu

down souf shit

Big Mello - Gank Move
Big Mike - Commin From The Swamp
Scarface - On My Block
Lil Wayne - Xplosive Freestyle
Big Tuck - Bottom Bitch not a huge Big Tuck fan, but I dig that beat
Lil Wayne - Rock Hard ft. Juelz Santana [HD] juelz from ny big whoop wanna fight about it?


----------



## shimazu

Shadez Of Brooklyn - Now A Dayz (Da Beatminerz Production) (1996) [HQ]
Brand Nubian - "Maybe One Day" (Feat. Common)
Brand Nubian - Love Vs. Hate
Brand Nubian - Straight Outta Now Rule
Brand Nubian - U For Me


----------



## brimz

Laika said:


> ^ Hey, I like what you do.
> It's what NEMD is here for.
> At least you're providing links rather than just posting the artist and the title. That'd be some fucked up ish, yo.



You've encouraged him know and he's gone list crazy


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Bill said:


> Bone - Ecstasy




Holy shit, totally forgot about this song. Used to listen to it all the time back in my rolling days. 

I've been on some old-school Wu-Tang shit lately:

GZA: Gold

Wu-Tang: Triumph

Raekwon - Can It Be All So Simple (Remix) 

Gravediggaz - Constant Elevation


----------



## brimz

Right then how about some U.K realness?
 I think/hope that you guys will be impressed although you might not get some of the references .

Jehst - England (Uncensored/Dirty) [Produced by Beat Butcha] ᴴᴰ

Skinnyman - Council estate of mind

The 2nd tune is on point with it's description of life in a U.K Council Estate ( Project ) and i've lived on a few Council Estates .


----------



## ColtDan

Nas - One Mic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCOURZ-yx4E


----------



## SM0K3Y

90% of "Rap" Made after 2006 is garbage. Most of the "Rap" today is HipHop under the surname "Rap" - mostly love bullshit mixed with "LOOK AT MY MONEY!"

You wanna listen to some real good shit check these out

Big Lou - Camden Voices
Slaughter House - Hammer Dance

Check em' - go to you-tube and watch the videos. There are others, and there are artists who still make good rap, but most of it doesn't hit the radio or get air time at all.

Games LAX CD was pretty good. Another good one to check out.


----------



## ColtDan

N.W.A. ft. Snoop Dogg - Chin Check
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vAmKdgrLf8&feature=related


----------



## shimazu

Diamond D and Lord Finesse have got to be two of the best all-around talents of all time in rap. Between their lyrics and their beats its usually hot

KRS-1 - Ah Yeah (Diamond Rhode Mix) Diamond D Beat
Lord Finesse & Marquee - Awakenings Interlude that chick Marquee should have made more music
Lord Finesse - Bad Mutha
Diamond D - I Went For Mine


----------



## shimazu

3 said:


> GZA: Gold


that and Cold World are songs I really like but most people I show them to find the beats too weird.

biggest list yet
EPMD ft. LL Cool J - Rampage Pete Rock Remix
AG - Muddslide Ft. Ghetto Dwellas
Notorious BIG - Party and Bullshit (Lord Finesse Remix) (1993)
KGB - Bless Ya Life
Muro - The Vinyl Athletes (ft. Lord Finesse & A.G.) 
Karim Jamal - Ghetto Appeal
Brothers Of The Mind - Rough and Tough (Nitetyme Version)
Most Desh - Hip Hop Is Livin'
Trends of Culture - Off And On (Freestyle Remix)
Pos Neg - No Doubt (Lord Finesse Remix) (1997) [HQ]
A.G. feat. D Flow, Party Arty & Fat Joe - Underground Life


----------



## Bill

Pete Rock & InI - Center Of Attention


----------



## thadocta13

Doomsday Productions-Warfare
Doomsday Productions-Contagious
Brotha Lynch Hung-Corpse Came to Dinner


----------



## brimz

Might as well change thread name to .

*Post Hip Hop Songs *

Can we have a little bit of the conversation please anything just a few words as to why your posting the songs .

I know i'm no  mod but i am a Huge hip Hop fan have been since  i copped the early Def Jam N Cold Chillin Imports in the mid 80s.
Just think this thread has so much more potential than folks posting songs .


----------



## ColtDan

Lenzman - The Reminiscence Mix Part 3
http://soundcloud.com/lenzman/lenzman-the-reminiscence-mix-part-3

Worth a listen


----------



## StarOceanHouse

brimz said:


> Might as well change thread name to .
> 
> *Post Hip Hop Songs *
> 
> Can we have a little bit of the conversation please anything just a few words as to why your posting the songs .
> 
> I know i'm no  mod but i am a Huge hip Hop fan have been since  i copped the early Def Jam N Cold Chillin Imports in the mid 80s.
> Just think this thread has so much more potential than folks posting songs .



I agree. I refrained from posting here because of that. It seems like most people are just dropping tracks with no discussion whatsoever.

Here's a dope track by lootpack and dilated peoples. 

Long Awaited
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCgdw1anipY

Probably the sickest beats ever produced by madlib. %)


----------



## brimz

StarOceanHouse said:


> I agree. I refrained from posting here because of that. It seems like most people are just dropping tracks with no discussion whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the sickest beats ever produced by madlib. %)



Quite a bold statement considering he's a fukin genius  !!


----------



## i against i

recommend any madlib solo albums? got unseen, further adventures, madvillainy, champion sound at the mo. really love his stuff.


----------



## Max Power

brimz said:


> Might as well change thread name to .
> 
> *Post Hip Hop Songs *
> 
> Can we have a little bit of the conversation please anything just a few words as to why your posting the songs



Yeah, if you're just gonna post links take that shit to the 'What Are You Listening To' thread.


i against i said:


> recommend any madlib solo albums? got unseen, further adventures, madvillainy, champion sound at the mo. really love his stuff.



Well first off, The Champion Sound was half-produced by J Dilla, another really great hip-hop producer. Donuts is the album to cop if you just want beats, go with Jay Stay Paid if you want [mostly Detroit] MCs rapping over his beats.

I'm a huge Madlib fan. All the albums you listed have rapping over them, so if you're looking for the same then really you just have the Lootpack, which I'm not a big fan of but you might like them. Madlib isn't a big fan of writing lyrics anyway.

As for his instrumental albums:

Beat Konducta Vol. 5-6 is best. The album is dedicated to and inspired by the aforementioned J Dilla. After he died, Madlib made this for him. Nuff said, you know it's gotta be dope. This is part of his Beat Konducta Series, the one right before it is good too, Vol. 3-4 Beat Konducta in India.

Medicine Show #4: 420 Chalice All-Stars. By the looks of your username, you might be a reggae fan (or a Massive Attack ft Mos Def fan!). If so, check out this one out of the series. Each Medicine Show has a different 'flavor'. There's a disco/soul one, there's a jazz one, there's a Brazilian funk one, and my personal favorite is the psychedelic freak-out Krautrock one. Note that these are more sample-based DJ-mixes rather than beat tapes like the Beat Konducta series.

Shades of Blue. If you like jazzy hip-hop, no one does it better than Madlib the Bad Kid. For this album, he goes back into the Blue Note Records vault and does what he does best, samples the best parts. It's really laid back and perfect for blazing a fatty to. One more for dat ass.

I'd also like to shout out Mind Fusion Vol. 2, which is a really good mix of 60s jazz, Brazilian funk; its not the most accessible album, imo. But if you like what you've heard so far then give it a shot. You might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## shimazu

some remixes

Nas featuring AZ, Foxy Brown & Cormega - Affirmative Action (Vinyl Reanimators Remix) (1997) [HQ]
Nas & MF Doom - Life We Chose
Nas ft Mobb Deep - Family (MF DOOM Blend) couldnt find just the song by itself, ends at 3:46
Fat Joe - The Shit Is Real (DJ Premier Remix) (1994) [HQ]

same sample as Scientifik - Bitch I Don't Need Ya

I like Scientifik better


----------



## thujone

think about takin my life, i might as well, cept they might not sell weed in hell!  someone told me to go to hell and i flashed back to this.  sticky fingaz is a boss man, love this track

onyx - last dayz

shimazu reminds me to put cormega back on my playlist.  the realness

prodigy & mega - three

gonna throw a random tune out here because i've been giving this a lot of play again lately...

DJ Cinema DJ Mello - NY State of Mind - 2pac, Nas & Jay-Z mashup

dunno where I left the rest of this mixtape but it was all fire.  this came out a few years back (circa Fishscale) when there were a lot of amazing mixtapes coming out one after the other.  that's around when wu-tang meets the indie culture came out too, first wu-tang anything that i really fell in love with.  that was the first time i heard of bronze nazareth from out of rock city, he did most of the production and even spit a verse or two and it just felt like he was painting a canvas in my mind it was so deep.  but my words don't do it justice, here's one more tune for posterity

bronze nazareth, solomon childs & byata - street corners


----------



## shimazu

DJ Cinema is one of the best blend creators I've heard. Not a _huge_ blend fan but I just look at them like remixes I guess. 

2pac feat. Saigon - Life of A Bastard (Dj Cinema Remix)
Dj-Cinema - Flashing Lights (Remix ft. Lil Wayne, Jay-Z)
Lil' Wayne, Lauryn Hill & Method Man - Higher (DJ Cinema Video Blend)
Love Lockdown (Rebound Remix) (DJ Cinema Video Blend)

also I was feeling this song from Think Differently

wu tang clan Biochemical Equation ft mf doom


----------



## thujone

haha yea man that's the shit.  man, i havent heard lauryn hill played in forever either.  hip-hop cornerstone

lauryn hill - doo wop

that be a summer tune i blast with... my favorite toronto emcee evarrrr (who was completely slept on shamefully)

jelleestone - money can't buy me...


----------



## shimazu

Big L - Times Is Hard On The Boulevard
Big L - School Days
Big L - How Will I Make It
Da Bush Babees- Remember We
King Geedorah - Fazers
Viktor Vaughn - Lickupon
Cassidy - Ego - No DJ HQ 
Jag - Motto


----------



## shimazu

Jag's got a pretty nice flow

Jag - I'm On One {Official Video}
Jag - I'm A Boss {Official Video}
Cassidy - Otis (Freestyle) ft. Jag
Jag - Yonkers {Freestyle}
Jag - Headlines {Freestyle}
Jag - Paid In Full Freestyle


----------



## shimazu

Laster - Off Balance (DJ Madsol-Desar Remix) (1998.) [HQ]
Laster - Misery
Double Life - No Limitations
Double Life - Revolutions
Citizen Kane - Blackrain
Citizen Kane - Top Left


----------



## shimazu

Buckwild is one of my favorite producers

Artifacts featuring Busta Rhymes - C'mon Wit Da Git Down (Buckwild Remix) (1994) [HQ]
Scientifik - Downlo Ho (1994) [HQ]
Scientifik - Fallen Star (1994) [HQ]
Red Hot Lover Tone - 4 My Peeps ft Notorious BIG (Buckwild Production) (1995) [HQ]
Big L • 8 Iz Enuff
Diamond D ft K.Terrorbull & John Dough - On Stage


----------



## brimz

This thread has just died 
over 25 links with 11 words conversation like fuk .
I was just winding you up kid but know you are tearing the arse out of a potentially decent thread


----------



## shimazu

been listening to some old Meek Millz lately

meek mills - Rat - Flamers
meek mills - First Of All - Flamers
Meek Mill-Big Freestyle (Flamers 2)


----------



## coelophysis

thujone said:


> think about takin my life, i might as well, cept they might not sell weed in hell!  someone told me to go to hell and i flashed back to this.  sticky fingaz is a boss man, love this track
> 
> onyx - last dayz



Fuck yeah some onyx in this thread. Probably my all time favorite rap group. Sticky's verses are always the best of course. I've spoke with him a couple of times and he digs my art. I keep nagging him to let me do a cover of an up and coming solo release.

If you haven't heard it before I'd highly recommend checking out Sticky Fingaz solo album called Black Trash autobiography of Kirk Jones.
The whole entire album pans out as if it were a movie being played from start to finish minus the visual aspect of a movie. Definitely my favorite concept album in hip hop.
Check these out and if you love them you'll love the whole thing.
*Sticky Fingaz - Money Talks* - Fucking genius rap. He does the whole thing rapping as if he were money itself grabbing the microphone and spitting lyrics at you.
*Sticky Fingaz - My Dogz iz my gunz* - Here he compares practically every kind of gun to every kind of dog. Fucking awesome stuff. With lines like " I have two guns, one named nigga one named bitch, bitch be the one with the pretty chrome clip, nigga the one with the taped up grip. I make em empty simultaneously til you get hit."


I'm gonna start a What hip hop/rap are you listening to thread so we can paste songs in there. We'll keep this one for discussion only.
Everybody happy?


----------



## jay12345

Anyone like to get high and listen to screwed and chopped?  If so, other then promethazine, what do you take?


----------



## panic in paradise

that reminds of DJ Fingaz from BC Laika.

i have one of his tapes and it is sweet(from like '94;-), i was able to find info on him up until 2002 or so, but then no more.
~

DJ Screw - Wanted Dead Or Alive (Snoop, 2Pac & Nate Dogg) 

_make it be_
"what it look like
what it feel like
it aint easy"
- snoop dogg


----------



## jay12345

Yea I just recently got into DJ screw. Amazing work.


----------



## panic in paradise

jay12345 said:


> Yea I just recently got into DJ screw. Amazing work.



"Texas Governor Rick Perry honored him by making him an official Texas Music Pioneer"


Too Short - Where You At (Messy Marv Diss) (NEW AUGUST 2011)


----------



## jay12345

panic in paradise said:


> "Texas Governor Rick Perry honored him by making him an official Texas Music Pioneer"
> 
> 
> Too Short - Where You At (Messy Marv Diss) (NEW AUGUST 2011)





Heard any of the Pollie Pop productions? I think its Houston based as well.


----------



## panic in paradise

jay12345 said:


> Heard any of the Pollie Pop productions? I think its Houston based as well.



no i had to search for them, after Screw died RIP i jammed Michael Watts and then went back to the real after him.

should probably check them out though.


*Hip Hop Culture*








Nickie Minaj Beez in the Trap ft 2 Chainz

Krs-One & Marley Marl - Hip Hop Lives

Krs-One & Marley Marl - Hip Hop Lives
Lyrics:
I come back
Every year I get newer
I'm the dust on the moon
I'm the trash in the sewer
Let's go
I come back
Every year I get brighter
If you thinking Hip Hop is alive hold up your lighter

Let's go
I come back
Every year I'm expanding
Talking to developers
About this city we planning, c'mon!
I come back
Through any endeavor
This is Hip Hop
We gone last forever

Hip means to know
It's a form of intelligence
To be hip is to be up-date and relevant
Hop is a form of movement
You can't just observe a hop
You got to hop up and do it
Hip and Hop is more than music
Hip is the knowledge
Hop is the movement
Hip and Hop is intelligent movement
Or relevant movement
We selling the music
So write this down on your black books and journals
Hip Hop culture is eternal
Run and tell all your friends
An ancient civilization has bee born again
It's a fact

I come back
Every year I'm the Strongest
Krs-one, Marley Marl
Yup we last the longest
Let's go
I come back
Cause I'm not in the physical
I create myself man I live in the spiritual
I come back through the cycles of life
If you been here once you gone be here twice
So I tell you
I come back
Cause you must learn too
Hip Hop culture is eternal

Hip Hop (Shan!)

Her Infinite Power
Helping Oppressed People
We are unique and unequaled

Hip Hop

Holy Integrated People
Having Omnipresent Power
The watchman's in the tower of

Hip Hop

Hydrogen Iodine Phosphorous
Hydrogen Oxygen Phosphorous
That's called

Hip Hop

The response of cosmic consciousness
To our condition as

Hip Hop

We gotta think about the children we bringing up
When Hip and Hop means intelligence springing up
We singing what?

Sickness Hatred Ignorance and Poverty
Or Health Love Awareness and Wealth
Follow me

I come back
Every year I get newer
I'm the dust on the moon
I'm the trash in the sewer
That's right
I come back
Every year I get brighter
If you think Hip Hop is alive hold up your lighter

Let's go
I come back
Every year I'm expanding
Talking to developers
About this city we planning, uhuh!
I come back
Through any endeavor
This Hip Hop
We gone last forever

We will be here forever
We will still be here forever
Get what I'm saying
Forever
Marley!
Repeat
I come back
Every year I get newer
*That's That
That's That*


----------



## jay12345

panic in paradise said:


> no i had to search for them, after Screw died RIP i jammed Michael Watts and then went back to the real after him.
> 
> should probably check them out though.
> 
> [/B]




DJ Watts did some great things with Wayne on "Tha Carter II Screwed and Chopped"


----------



## panic in paradise

jay12345 said:


> DJ Watts did some great things with Wayne on "Tha Carter II Screwed and Chopped"



yeah, i have some stuff of his on Mini Disk that is hard to beat.


----------



## brimz

Laika said:


> I'm gonna start a What hip hop/rap are you listening to thread so we can paste songs in there. We'll keep this one for discussion only.
> Everybody happy?



Me i'm made up :D

@ Panic in Paradise

that KRS & Marley track is fukin dope .
The 1st Hip Hop record i bought was on Cold Chillin & i loved everyone on that label , Shan , Shante , Kane etc .
I was kinda pissed at the time when KRS did "The Bridge is over " it was like you were either down with BDP or The Juice Crew .

Problem was they both made some of the best Hip Hop ever so how could you sleep on  one camp .

KRS might be a little crazy with his rants these days but you have to respect him for his consistency & Love for Hip Hop Culture.
AS he shows on this KRS-One JUST LIKE THAT OFFICIAL VIDEO Prd.By MAD LION


----------



## shimazu

seems kind of pointless, not sure how I was prohibiting discussion, whenever someone quoted one of the songs I posted I said something about it.

whatever


----------



## Max Power

Laika said:


> I'm gonna start a What hip hop/rap are you listening to thread so we can paste songs in there. We'll keep this one for discussion only.
> Everybody happy?



Yeah, that's cool. Although his posts are best suited for the regular 'what are you listening to' thread instead of an extraneous specialized one, but no biggie. also, can you take out the word recommendations from the new thread you created? That stuff is more related to this discussion thread than the 'just post a bunch of links' thread.

Thanks brah.


----------



## coelophysis

You got it 
For the most part I agree but since there was already a what metal are you listening to thread I figured it couldn't hurt and helps keep it organized for the people who are partial to one particular genre.


----------



## McHigh_HMG

Whos from connecticut in this thread that produces beats? 

Anyone been listening to ASAP Rocky or the ASAP Mob as a whole, rockys a little simple but the music still fire.
Odd Futures lame as fuck !!
Curren$y is a beast, hes simple but my favorite to listen to.

My favorite artists right now are..
Curren$y
Max B
Jay Electronica
Kendrick Lamar. (Always told everyone to listen to but were too ignorant and now theyre on his dick of course cause of the recipe)
Ghostface Killah.


----------



## McHigh_HMG

*Who produces Hip hop in the tri state region?*

Just wanna see if anybody in the tri state region produces any instrumentals. 
If you do let me hear em.


----------



## shimazu

lord-finesse-is-suing-mac-miller-for-10-million

I dont know if I agree with Finesse suing Mac Miller over it, but that song did make him blow up and its the exact same beat. I mean, rappers use each others beats sometimes but to go on tour with it and shit is kind of beat. Mac Miller fans dissing Lord Finesse really makes me sad though, I fucking hate those kids


----------



## K-Dazed

A$AP Mob is pretty whack. I like Rocky, Yams and Ty Beats, but the rest of them are just shitty east-side weed-carriers. I watched an interview of them, they need to get their heads out of their asses. OF is alright if you're going soley off their music (love Frank Ocean's new album, channel ORANGE!) but they're so immature in their actions that I can't watch any of their interviews either.

Curren$y's "The Stoned Immaculate" was alright. Listened to it just after I bought Big K.R.I.T's "Live from the Underground" and I def thought I liked Krit's work better, even though it isn't the best Krit work (liked 4eva N A Day the best).

Loved Dom Kennedy's new mixtape. Kendrick and Dom kill this track: We Ball "iPhone, million dollar missed calls".

Loved seeing Onyx in this thread. Never checked out Sticky Fingaz solo stuff, for sure will do that. 

Got respect for Lord Finesse, but it's silly he's suing Mac Miller.


----------



## K-Dazed

McHigh_HMG said:


> Kendrick Lamar. (Always told everyone to listen to but were too ignorant and now theyre on his dick of course cause of the recipe)



It's disappointing when you hear an artist that's dope but no one will listen, but you have to realize if the artist is good he'll make his way to the ears of the mainstream. A lot of it has to do with what type of person you are though, and where you live. I heard of Kendrick in '09 because I'm a hip-hop junkie who happened to be in California while he was playing. If it wasn't for that, I probably would've first heard him after he dropped OD, much later than most hip-hop junkies. But it doesn't matter when you hear it, as long as you DO hear it. As disappointing as it is that people are ignorant of good artists, they'll make their way around. Especially Kendrick. 

Kendrick Lamar - Faith (off Kendrick Lamar EP)


----------



## ColtDan

DJ Premier & Bumpy Knuckles - B.A.P.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYMjmaW3_8M


----------



## McHigh_HMG

K-Dazed said:


> It's disappointing when you hear an artist that's dope but no one will listen, but you have to realize if the artist is good he'll make his way to the ears of the mainstream. A lot of it has to do with what type of person you are though, and where you live. I heard of Kendrick in '09 because I'm a hip-hop junkie who happened to be in California while he was playing. If it wasn't for that, I probably would've first heard him after he dropped OD, much later than most hip-hop junkies. But it doesn't matter when you hear it, as long as you DO hear it. As disappointing as it is that people are ignorant of good artists, they'll make their way around. Especially Kendrick.
> 
> Kendrick Lamar - Faith (off Kendrick Lamar EP)



Yea i have been listening to him since he was k-dot. The recipe is deff a good song but its funny how shit like that works out.
The whole black hippy movement as a whole is dope.


----------



## McHigh_HMG

The past few days i been listening to Steven Jo.
I just found out about him. Dudes like a comedian though, especially in his videos. Its hard to take some of the shit he says serious.


----------



## shimazu

how would you guys rank your top 10 favorite rappers. Not "best" rappers, just the guys you like to listen to the most

Mine would go roughly in order like this (top 3 definitely are in stone)

Biggie
Big L
Nas
Edo G
Lord Finesse
KRS One
One Be Lo
Jadakiss
Kool G Rap
Lil Wayne

with honorable mentions to Tupac, Scientifik, and AZ


----------



## ColtDan

Afu-Ra - Defeat (Prod. by DJ Premier)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW15ayNIn94&feature=autoplay&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&playnext=1


----------



## K-Dazed

shimazu said:


> how would you guys rank your top 10 favorite rappers. Not "best" rappers, just the guys you like to listen to the most
> 
> Mine would go roughly in order like this (top 3 definitely are in stone)
> 
> Biggie
> Big L
> Nas
> Edo G
> Lord Finesse
> KRS One
> One Be Lo
> Jadakiss
> Kool G Rap
> Lil Wayne
> 
> with honorable mentions to Tupac, Scientifik, and AZ



If I had to put a list that I listen to the most, currently:
1. Kendrick Lamar
2. Ab-Soul
3. Big K.R.I.T
4. Schoolboy Q
5. Curren$y
6. A$AP Rocky
7. Outkast
8. Dom Kennedy
9. SpaceGhostPURRP
10. Nas

Honourable mentions to 2Pac, Biggie, Three 6 and Nickatina.


----------



## plague66

Verbal Threat - Reality Check (DJ Premier)
AZ - The Format (DJ Premier)
Gang Starr - Code Of The Streets
Gang Starr - Mass Appeal
Eazy E - Real Muthaphukkin G's
N.W.A. - Straight Outta Compton
Dr. Dre - Let Me Ride
Mobb Deep - Survival Of The Fittest
Mobb Deep - Shook Ones Pt. I

I'm so fucking tired of these YMCMB motherfuckers, Infact I hate it. So heres some real nostalgic beats...


----------



## Cristiano Ronaldo

Lil boosie!


----------



## McHigh_HMG

1. Curren$y
2. Max B
3. Jay Electronica
4. Phonte
5. Kendrick Lamar
6. Ghostface Killah
7. Raekwon
8. Schoolboy Q
9. Biggie
10. Ab- Soul


----------



## K-Dazed

Copped Jon Connor's new mixtape off of Datpiff, liking it a lot, lyrical w/ nice beats. Someone also finally put Remy Banks' mixtape up on Datpiff, and if y'all haven't heard it, you should.


----------



## ColtDan

plague66 said:


> Verbal Threat - Reality Check (DJ Premier)
> AZ - The Format (DJ Premier)
> Gang Starr - Code Of The Streets
> Gang Starr - Mass Appeal
> Eazy E - Real Muthaphukkin G's
> N.W.A. - Straight Outta Compton
> Dr. Dre - Let Me Ride
> Mobb Deep - Survival Of The Fittest
> Mobb Deep - Shook Ones Pt. I
> 
> I'm so fucking tired of these YMCMB motherfuckers, Infact I hate it. So heres some real nostalgic beats...



Love this, amazing


----------



## shimazu

I actually was meh to The Format. Its one of the few Premier beats I really didnt care for. I think The Come Up was a much better AZ / Premo collab

actually the whole album was meh to me really


----------



## K-Dazed

Really liking Lloyd Banks' V6. He's been doing it big for a while, releasing album-caliber mixtapes.


----------



## brimz

shimazu said:


> how would you guys rank your top 10 favorite rappers. Not "best" rappers, just the guys you like to listen to the most



something like this if your saying who i have spent the most time listening to then it's these Dudes.

Rakim
G Rap
KRS ONE
NAS
Kool Keith %) & all his alter ego's DR Octagon especially .
Big Daddy Kane
Masta Ace
Big L
Roxanne Shante
Raekwon 

40 % of that list are Juice Crew members . I think that certainly shows my age .


----------



## Roger&Me

Too much effort to think up a full top 10 list right now, but I know *Fat Pat* would damn sure be at the top of that list, maybe even above biggie and pac.


----------



## McHigh_HMG

Pusha t- exodus.. its been out for a minute now but its fire. Been listenin to a lot of new shit.


----------



## chapora_chemist

I bump gucci mane 24/7. He's got some of the best mixtapes out there IMHO.


----------



## McHigh_HMG

Wille the kid, listen to him.


----------



## transit012

bitch, you aint got nothing on the rich, each and everyday my whole dress-code switch


----------



## botfly

Virtually all hip-hop nowadays sucks balls. The supposed good commercial ones like hopsin, tyler the creator a$ap rocky all suck. hiphop beats are still good though. Give me some pre 2003 mobb deep over anything else nowadays.


----------



## shimazu

I think its more about the background of the newer guys. Rappers in the 90s usually were criminals before they started rapping so you felt like they really had credibility when they were saying what they were saying.

Now its like any dude with matching clothes and a snap back can be a rapper even if they just spit bullshit the whole time


----------



## MrGrunge

shimazu said:


> Now its like any dude with matching clothes and a snap back can be a rapper even if they just spit bullshit the whole time



Yeah, there are plenty of those types around.  There are also legitimately talented rappers with enough artistic integrity to set themselves apart from the rest of the "Bitches, cars, and money" mainstream shit.


----------



## ArCi

shimazu said:


> Now its like any dude with matching clothes and a snap back can be a rapper even if they just spit bullshit the whole time



Yeah but if you notice... those guys never last. They'll have fame for maybe a year. MAYBE. Then they fall off and nobody remembers them because they are just like 90% of the other mainstream rappers out there, and will be quickly replaced. You have to be different and seperate yourself from the rest.

The only rappers who stay hot for 5+ years are the reall MC's. And they are all storytelling rappers


----------



## brimz

ArCi said:


> Yeah but if you notice... those guys never last. They'll have fame for maybe a year. MAYBE. Then they fall off and nobody remembers them because they are just like 90% of the other mainstream rappers out there, and will be quickly replaced. You have to be different and seperate yourself from the rest.
> 
> The only rappers who stay hot for 5+ years are the reall MC's. And they are all storytelling rappers



Real MCs stay hot for 20+ years


----------



## Max Power

brimz said:


> Real MCs stay hot for 20+ years



brimz what do you think of Charizma?


----------



## smokedoutcid

I make beats


----------



## ArCi

I'm sorry....but your type of beats is one of the things that is ruining the rap game.


----------



## smokedoutcid

ArCi said:


> I'm sorry....but your type of beats is one of the things that is ruining the rap game.



I wouldn't go as far as saying ruining the rap game. Time causes things to evolve, it's just a different form of rap. If you thought it was going to sound like the early 90's rap forever than you really don't know music.


----------



## brimz

Max Power said:


> brimz what do you think of Charizma?



I think it's really sad what happened to him so much potential . Got shafted by Record labels as well . Unlucky all round .


----------



## KamMoye

Ugly Duckling's old shit is so dope.


----------



## scrapguy420

*YMCMB and Cash Money....*

Where do you think this organization will be in 5 years from now?


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

dead or in jail


hopefully


----------



## Max Power

scrapguy420 said:


> Where do you think this organization will be in 5 years from now?



Probably in the Hip-Hop Discussion thread.


----------



## Bill

^ Exactly, Max my main man; exactly
Also, who really gives a shit, prolly should have just closed/deleted it instead of merging and tainting the already murky waters of the hip hop discussion thread...


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

brimz said:


> Rakim
> G Rap
> KRS ONE
> NAS
> Kool Keith %) & all his alter ego's DR Octagon especially .
> Big Daddy Kane
> Masta Ace
> Big L
> Roxanne Shante
> Raekwon



I can agree with most of ur list but Roxanne shante?? The only reason anyone knows that bitch is cuz she came out with a dis record to gain publicity. She did the ultimate easy way out amongst rappers which is to dis whoever's big at the time just to gain some some popularity.


----------



## KingBlueTwista

The UK scene is killing it right now, returning to the old-school ways, the ways of real soul and instrumentation. Music made by PEOPLE not CORPORATIONS that shove shallow materialist propaganda down peoples throats and they sit there and beg for it while their rancid cum drips down their windpipes and slowly dissolves their collective organs til theres nothing left but a half acid eaten carcass getting picked clean by the pathetic buzzards and vultures who control the mainstream rap industry. FUCK ALL THAT SHIT. Peep the realness.


----------



## Max Power

KingBlueTwista said:


> they sit there and beg for it while their rancid cum drips down their windpipes and slowly dissolves their collective organs til theres nothing left but a half acid eaten carcass getting picked clean by the pathetic buzzards and vultures



alrighty then . . . 




the only UK rappers I've heard of is Earthling and I really dig their style. However, please don't link me to anymore UK stuff. I'm being serious. Canada has a better underground scene anyway.


----------



## brimz

Wolfmans_BrothEr said:


> I can agree with most of ur list but Roxanne shante?? *The only reason anyone knows that bitch is cuz she came out with a dis record to gain publicity.* She did the ultimate easy way out amongst rappers which is to dis whoever's big at the time just to gain some some popularity.



She did a bit more than that.

Roxanne Shante vs Busy Bee (Mc Battle 1985)

A Natural MC .


----------



## Effuzion

Lotta hate for mainstream hip hop but I dunno why. Drake has good lyrics, a fast-paced flow, witty punchlines and most importantly raps about his life instead of trying to be someone he's not. I'll admit I wasn't sure what to think of him after Thank Me Later (was a good collection of songs but not a good album if that makes sense) but he made a classic with Take Care and earned my respect. This past two year run he's had has been fucking amazing and if you love hip-hop and R&B you should be able to appreciate that.

Kendrick Lamar, J. Cole, ASAP Rocky are all hot too and make good songs, not just good verses. Out of all those ASAP is probably my favorite just because he's so different. I liked K Dot and J. Cole right away because they're pretty straightforward: good lyrics, good beats, good songs and anyone who likes 90s hip-hop will love them. ASAP though took me a while to really wrap my head around his style. I didn't get why this guy was calling himself the pretty motherfucker and rapping about fashion over old-school UGK beats when he's from Harlem but after I listened to a bunch of his songs it just clicked and now I bump that shit all day.

As far as rappers who I like to just spit a 16 but don't really need to hear a whole song from, I like Danny Brown, Yelawolf, Action Bronson, Big KRIT and ScHoolboy Q. Q actually makes some pretty good songs so it's probably not fair to put him here but I don't think he's on the level of ASAP/Cole/KDot yet either.

Edit: Forgot to mention Childish Gambino. I'd put him on the same level as Rocky and Cole. He doesn't have a major label album yet but if he ever puts one out he's gonna be a superstar. Til then, he's the mixtape king.


----------



## shimazu

Effuzion said:


> and most importantly raps about his life instead of trying to be someone he's not.


----------



## Effuzion

That picture proves my point. He's been playing the sensitive basketball player/rapper since he was 14 years old. Also, he's wearing a Luniz "I Got Five On It" t-shirt.


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

Effuzion said:


> most importantly raps about his life instead of trying to be someone he's not.



Drake is absolute garbage. Only reason he doesn't rap about gangster shit is bc every time he tries to he gets called out. Cuz he's full of shit and knows it. C tha god puts it best http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=x0VQWQRkY4I

99% of current mainstream rappers fuckin suck, anyone who knows 90's rap with shit like krs, atcq, big l, pharcyde, gangstarr, nas, Kool Keith will kno what I'm talking about. I feel bad for ppl who listen to retards like Gucci mane, French Montana, ASAP rocky, Rick Ross, wacka flocka, the list cud go on forever. 

Not to mention a majority of the shit they talk about is straight up lies. With Wayne talkin bout takin a knife off the ak and cuttin niggas, or kidnapping ur bitch n holding her for ransom, he doesn't do ANY of the shit he speaks of. He used to talk about gettin shot til everyone found out he actually shot himself, now he won't even let ppl bring it up in interviews anymore. 

And lil Wayne isn't the only one. Juelz Santana's a fucking liar, Rick Ross was a prison c.o. and stole the name and basically entire life from an actual inmate named Rick Ross. Real gangsters don't make public all the crimes they've committed bc they've actually done that

Krs did a pretty good interview where he talks about the state of hip hop and artists currently compared to its roots. It's a bit of a long watch but he's a smart ass dude and it's def worth it for any hip hop fans http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/615092-The-mega-rap-hip-hop-DISCUSSION-thread/page9


----------



## Effuzion

Every rapper plays a role. I think most people would agree that Eminem and Jay-Z are two of the best rappers, yet no one thinks Eminem really killed his wife or Jay-Z was really worth 900 grand before his first album. The only reason those guys get a pass and Rick Ross doesn't is because they make better music than Rick Ross. You just gotta take it for what it is: entertainment.

Besides, if every rapper talked about things that they actually did then their music would sound like this dude's:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA_iMuZ3ZDw

Don't get me wrong, I love 90s hip-hop, but I've been listening to Tribe, Wu-Tang and Pharcyde since 7th grade. As much as I love those albums I can't be listening to the same music for 10 years. I need new shit, even if I won't remember most of it in 10 years.


----------



## Noodle473




----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

Effuzion said:


> Every rapper plays a role. I think most people would agree that Eminem and Jay-Z are two of the best rappers, yet no one thinks Eminem really killed his wife or Jay-Z was really worth 900 grand before his first album. The only reason those guys get a pass and Rick Ross doesn't is because they make better music than Rick Ross. You just gotta take it for what it is: entertainment.



u make a valid point. i agree if you listen to alot of big l's songs like the heist u kno he didnt do that shit. i guess the main point im making is while a lot of the old school artists did use fiction in their songs, they were still legitimate and had street cred. while some of the shit they talk about didnt actually happen, they did live that lifestyle and commited acts similar to things they discuss

opposed to someone like lil wayne or tyga where EVERY thing they rap about is just utter bullshit and theyre profiting off the current trend of bein a gangster and spending dumb money. majority of the people id include in my top 10 helped make that trend, and you have a bunch of fake wannabees hopping on the wagon to make some easy cash and play off naieve teenagers

and yeah listening to the same artists year after year does get boring. i think wiz khalifa is a pretty good mainstream rapper out right now, mainley bc he makes good music, but he gains my respect bc he doesnt try to be something that hes not. i also like styles p, redman, jadakiss and method man to name a few. and while i dont believe everything they talk about as fact, they do/used to sell drugs and be in gangs and have street cred. i mean redman still lives in the hood in newark. and my friends brother just arrested styles p a few weeks ago. they have his mugshot on their refrigerator lol

meanwhile do u really think wayne wouldve done that bid in rikers if he didnt want to? there were a bunch of ppl on that bus who wouldve gladly taken the fall for him but he chose to bc him (and his marketing team) felt it would help garner him more respect and attention. the general concensus from him getting locked up was "damn hes gonna write some good ass rhymes while hes locked up and come out with a killer album after hes released" wayne didnt go to jail bc he had to, he did it bc he knew itd further his career


----------



## motherofearth

There's so much hype around ASAP Rocky. And when I finally gave that shit a listen it was pretty weak. 

Rick Ross did completely rip off his entire persona from an actual crack dealer named Rick Ross. No matter how talented he is or could be he should be seen as a hack.


----------



## Effuzion

I'm not a Rick Ross fan so I won't defend his actual music. I'll just say that it's pretty obvious his persona is exaggerated (I mean come on, he named himself after the guy who basically invented crack), but that doesn't mean it's all fake. Even if he never sold drugs in his life he grew up in an era where kids look up to drug dealers more than they look up to doctors and lawyers. Rappers are always coming up with new ways to say "I'm the shit" and his way of saying that is by saying he's the biggest drug dealer ever. It's one big extended metaphor created mainly to entertain but it also shows how fucked up society has to be for us to look up to drug dealers more than people who make a meaningful impact in the world. And that's a pretty accurate representation of our generation. I mean shit, I'm here talking to you guys about this on a drug forum.

As for Wayne, he definitely went to jail for the street cred. There was no way he could have someone take the rap for him and still be able to talk about gangster shit in his songs. It was a pretty ballsy move, I'll give him that. He's still got a ways to go to catch up to Cam'ron though. Cam'ron actually got _shot_ and refused to tell the cops any information about the people who shot him because he said it would be snitching. To quote Wikipedia:



> On October 23, 2005, Cam'ron was leaving a nightclub in Washington D.C., having performed the day before at Howard University. Whilst stopped at a traffic light at the intersection of New York and New Jersey Avenue shortly after midnight, a passenger of a nearby car threatened Cam'ron to "give up" his 2006 Lamborghini. Cam'ron resisted, and the man then shot him. Cam'ron was struck at least once as he was holding the steering wheel, but he was able to drive, going the wrong way on streets and flashing his lights, until a fan drove him to Howard University Hospital. The gunman and passenger fled and crashed into a parked car and fled the scene. D.C. Metro Police recovered a cell phone from the scene of the crash, which they tried to use to trace the suspects. He stated that he does not know who shot him.
> 
> On April 22, 2007, Cam'ron was interviewed on 60 Minutes as part of a piece on the Stop Snitchin' movement. He also stated that he would "not help the police" try to locate the shooter saying he is "not a snitch" and helping the police would probably hurt his record sales. He stated in the interview, "Because with the type of business I'm in, it would definitely hurt my business. And the way that I was raised, I just don't do that. I was raised differently, not to tell...It's about business but it's still also a code of ethics"" When asked by Anderson Cooper if he would tell the police if a serial killer was living next to him, Cam'ron replied "I would probably move," but would not inform the police.


----------



## shimazu

Rick Ross isnt a good rapper he's just a good hype man who gets on good beats, and goes "WHOOOOOO" every now and then to makes things flow better

ever since BMF came out like all his songs sound the same though, just different sound effects


----------



## Herbal~Jah

I got another cool chill song of 90s hip hop.. this ones is good to listen to on a Sunday morning relaxing               *Digabale Planets - Pacifics*  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y74IBgLQF4Q    This is like an anthem to my Sunday morning/afternoon philosophy, just relaxing and taking it easy  ha.   

What you guys think of this kinda music, i kinda like it: *Gramatik - Good Evening Mr. Hitchcock*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEpQeRGIo74  ............. Its got a cool beat, idk i think you guys will dig it.


----------



## jeah

ATLiens


----------



## CrescentFresh

Nobody has mentioned the movie that sums up the sweetness of the Time:  http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL093F7F11107C7245
That movie is 'The Wackness' and came out in 2008, and is fairly incredible, with an amazing soundtrack.  

I would like to add Talib Kweli and Mos Def to the list tho they were LATE 90s... Man I miss that stuff. 

Future Thread I might create:  'If You Loved 90s Hip Hop - What You Should Check Out Now'
IE  Grieves, Zion I, Common Market, Sage Francis, Blue Scholars, Eyeada and Abilities, Murs, and that whole line of 'conscious hip hop' i think they call it.


----------



## skateboarder

i fucking love mobb deep and three six mafia


----------



## shimazu

what I like about the 90's is like even the average rappers had hot songs.

I mean, Im not a huge Grand Puba fan but this song is pretty chill


----------



## ShaggyFin

*Tupac Shakur*

Everyone remembers Tupac from his trials, and his role in the movie Juice. A lot of people actually believe Tupac was similar or exactly like his character "Bishop" in real life. Tupac was NOTHING like that character. He was still a kid when he died, 25 years old. He was labeled a rapist, a cop killer, and a thug promoting violence across the country. But that wasn't his intention at all, that's just how white people saw it.

 Tupac is looked at as one of the biggest gangsters, or a cop killer. But that's not who he was, he was a voice for the black people. He was raised by a Black Panther, his mom was a Black Panther. And she taught him their values, which is another thing America doesn't understand. They weren't gun toting black people, hunting cops. They were educated, well read in law, and happened to carry shotguns, etc. White America LITERALLY made gun concealment laws because they were afraid of the Black Panthers. But the black panthers were just a people's police department. They would drive around, or walk around and look for police that were bothering people (usually being racist and picking on black people) and they would intervene by acting as somewhat of a lawyer for the person that was opposite the police. They would carry around law books, and do EVERYTHING legally. There was no way the Panther could have the situation turned on him, based on his education within the law. That way the police officer was forced to deal with his victim within the law. They were the people's police. Making sure the police weren't privately fucking with you in some way to make things worse.

 Tupac was just like that. He shot two off duty cops, not because he was a thug, or wanted the most "juice". He was getting out of his car at a hotel, and heard some cops harassing a black man. He went over to help, because he knew the police were doing more than they should, and they pulled guns on him. He shot them, completely in self defense. When he went to court all charges were dropped, because not only was Tupac protecting himself, the two cops he killed were off duty, outside their county, with weapons from the evidence locker, and they were both drunk.
 Then they tried to get him with rape charges. Think about if you were like lil Wayne or Diddy. Would you EVER need to rape anyone? Any bitch would be on your dick. Same went for Tupac. This bitch went in the court room and said "I met them in the lobby of a hotel, and went back to their room with them, and engaged in oral sex... They called the next night, I met them again in their rooms, and again engaged in oral sex." This bitch wasn't rapped. She was being a slut. Even after her testimony that CLEARLY showed she was a willing participant in her "rape", the judge gave Tupac something like molestation charge, so he had to go to jail for that. The judge said something like "Well I still have to make an example... Blah blah blah... Gangster rap."

 There are videos with Tupac talking about guns, the SAME way Huey Newton and them used to talk about guns. He wasn't saying go out and shoot people, go use your guns to rob people. He was saying to protect yourselves, he was saying the police are strapped up, and they aren't bullshittin, and they'll come at you quick for some stupid shit. He was worried about protecting the black community from the government.
 When he was 17, he was setting up programs in Baltimore to help prevent people from getting AIDS, and stop violence because he had had friends that got shot, and he knew AIDS was a big killer in the black community in the 80s. Then when he got older he was just trying to teach kids how to be a man, and stand up. Not to shoot cops, not to shoot their brothers, and claim a set to shoot at another color. He was saying get ready for the government to come at you, while he preached to America as a whole about what was going on in the unseen communities. He would give speeches too, about how shit isn't better yet and we aren't done, his first one recorded was at a Malcom X meeting thing.

 And look at Lil Wayne and Birdman, DIAMOND teeth. Spending ALL their money on themselves, and partying and shit. Pac had underground programs set up for children, and homeless people. The most rappers today are doing for the homeless is paying for girls to get off the street, and bringing up drug dealers by buying so much from them. No one is trying to fix anything, no one wants to change anything. Because they make money the way it is right now, why would they want to change it? But they SHOULD. Like think about Beiber, he is Ushers project. Why?!?!? Usher should have found some black kid like Chris Brown (But younger) and promoted him. WHY give that to a little white boy?? Bieber isn't gonna share any wealth with the black community. He doesn't have black friends he can promote and bring up. Usher just passed the torch back to the white man.

 Things are fucked up, and need to get better. And no one with money seems to want to do anything about anything anymore. And people like Tupac that WERE trying to do something, get viewed as the "hardest villain" that ever lived, when that's not what he was trying to be at all.
 Quincy Jones was quoted saying: 
 "If Martin Luther King had died when he were 25, he would have been a struggling baptist priest. Not yet on the national circuit.
 If Malcolm X would have died at 25, he would have been a street hustler.
 And if I (Quincy) had died at 25, I would have been a struggling trumpet player."

 Tupac already had platinum records, was a voice for his community, and was well known for effects he as one person had on America as a whole at the age of 25 when he died. If he had been allowed to live to be 30, 40, 60, 80. He could have done a lot of thinking, a lot of reflecting, and he would have had a lot of wisdom and answers for the world. He was already educated, effective, and talented as a young man. And he was put through more struggle than he should have been. He was just a voice for a community, and he was looked at as a ringleader for gang activity by the highest government officials in America. Just because of his lyrics.

 Tupac was better than most people give him credit for. Don't think he's Bishop from Juice, he was someone that should be alive right now.


----------



## Bill

Way tldr but this can surely be discussed in _The mega rap/hip hop DISCUSSION thread_
Merged, because I see no basic purpose to leave it as it's own thread since scanning through it pretty much just looks like a huge ramble about pac, nigga


----------



## ShaggyFin

Bill said:


> Way tldr but this can surely be discussed in _The mega rap/hip hop DISCUSSION thread_
> Merged, because I see no basic purpose to leave it as it's own thread since scanning through it pretty much just looks like a huge ramble about pac, nigga



Why is there a "Rap Hip-Hop" thread. And no "Biggie/Pac" thread? I believe they are more important to music than they are to just rap and Hip-Hop.


----------



## Bill

Because rap hip hop was there genre, so you can just discuss it in here instead of cluttering up the forum with a bunch of different threads with different topics, that could be merged to induce more conversation between new posters already in the thread and what not, also you're wastin bandwith negro

And I understand your perspective of them being more important to music also while still being rappers and stuff, but why can't you just discuss all those details you want right in this here thread where talking about how biggie or pac were important to music or whatever you'd like about em...


----------



## ShaggyFin

Bill said:


> Because rap hip hop was there genre, so you can just discuss it in here instead of cluttering up the forum with a bunch of different threads with different topics, that could be merged to induce more conversation between new posters already in the thread and what not, also you're wastin bandwith negro
> 
> And I understand your perspective of them being more important to music also while still being rappers and stuff, but why can't you just discuss all those details you want right in this here thread where talking about how biggie or pac were important to music or whatever you'd like about em...



Pac was an activist for the black community. Not just Hip-Hop but Jazz, Rock, Reggae and EVERY other genre that includes fighting for your rights. I honestly think you are thinking way less of Pac than he actually was.


----------



## Bill

^ Totally wasn't 

All I'm saying is if you want to discuss him being a hero of the soviet colored people then you can do it in here with other posters, because I seen no real main point of your thread before I merged it

Cool?


----------



## ShaggyFin

Bill said:


> ^ Totally wasn't
> 
> All I'm saying is if you want to discuss him being a hero of the soviet colored people then you can do it in here with other posters, because I seen no real main point of your thread before I merged it
> 
> Cool?



Lol. Yeah we're cool. But Pac totally WAS an activist and even philosopher.
And I'm not saying I need my own thread, it's fine that you merged it. I'm saying Biggie and Pac need a thread.


----------



## Bill

^ I wasn't necessarily saying we're cool on a poster level or anything lol, I was just making sure it was cool with you since I merged it

But imo they don't need there own thread, you can discuss biggie and pac in here all you want since the thread is titled _The *mega* rap/hip hop DISCUSSION thread_

Mostly any and all rap/hip hop discussion can just go in here so we don't clutter up the forum with a bunch of different threads with the gist of each other's topic but with hardly any replies, that's why it works better in here

Got me, g?


----------



## ShaggyFin

Bill said:


> ^ I wasn't necessarily saying we're cool on a poster level or anything lol, I was just making sure it was cool with you since I merged it



What other problem that we've had could I have possibly been referring to when I said "Yeah we're cool". How could I have been talking about anything else but you moving my thread. That is my ONLY interaction with you... Lol...


----------



## Bill

S'all goodman
Sarcasm, internet 

But alright bro, it's cool though cause I ain't mad at cha, _I ain't mad at cha_


----------



## cj

I hate to necro an old thread but these guys deserve it. Judging by this video I would say that they kick ass live and I hope OP got to see them iive. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meDuvFGc54E

My alltime favorite hip hop artists.


----------



## Octarine

Been listening to these guys for a while, great to know there's fans on here too

Check out 
The Dive part 2 
by E&A on first born


----------



## Bill

Sleepy Tree said:


> Was wondering if anyone else was an E&A fan and had had a chance to listen to the new album. Definitely an interesting mix of Hip-Hop/Industrial/Punk/Alt, I suppose do to the break in between this album and E&A (5 years). I believe he also fronted a rock band during this time, which would explain a lot.
> 
> Here's the first single off the album - Junk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XOa8eaTZuo&feature=channel
> 
> Also check out Smile and the title track By the Throat.
> 
> I'm going to be going to their show at Bottom of the Hill in SF on the tenth, anyone here seen them live? Good show? Better on the cd? Can't really imagine that being the case but some phenomenal bands suck live. So yeah, let's hear it for Eyedea and Abilities folks.





crimsonjunk said:


> I hate to necro an old thread but these guys deserve it. Judging by this video I would say that they kick ass live and I hope OP got to see them iive. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meDuvFGc54E
> 
> My alltime favorite hip hop artists.





Octarine said:


> Been listening to these guys for a while, great to know there's fans on here too
> 
> Check out
> The Dive part 2
> by E&A on first born



I don't see this thread gaining much more discussion 

Plus the first link reminded me of a Rage Against the Machine rip off and in the second link the dude is wearing a fucking cardigan
Sorry but dat ain't hip hop brah

Merged with _The mega rap/hip hop DISCUSSION thread_
Also been too many shit rap threads cluttering up my forum lately

Edit: I fucked up some how when merge mastering that it made sleepy tree's thread op the op of this thread, instead of the usual just merging onto the end

It doesn't matter anyway, carry on discussing your tainted african jungle noise you call music


----------



## cj

Well damn Bill you changed my mind I am now going to buy lil dwaynes new album as we speak. I am really interested in how many new cars he has!! 

But for real who the fuck are you? Just because you where the only one who wanted to mod this forum doesnt make your taste in music superior to anyone elses. And the comment about the sweater is just dumb it was his tribute to Kurt Cobain. Which was worn as sarcasm. Get out of high school and get a clue brah....


----------



## Bill

Intraweb so srs biznis these days
Plus sarcasm and all that

You mad bro?

Edit: I own a v-neck vintage cashmere sweater the same color as the one the guy had on but I wouldn't wear it for saracasm, I wear it cause I'm straight pimpin nah mean, so I ain't playa hatin, playa


----------



## Dunno

New KRS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WfnbFUmoic


----------



## KoreyS

*New interview I did with rapper Ghenghis Khan*

http://http://spitcraft.net/home/words-with-genghis-khan/


----------



## trees_please

good to see the MF DOOM,KMD love in here.  

solid thread


----------



## Max Power

trees_please said:


> good to see the MF DOOM,KMD love in here.
> 
> solid thread



Awhile ago I got ahold of the Lunchbox release of Operation Doomsday. Well, I got a digital rip of the records at least, wish I had all the other bonus stuff. Anyway, I like the 'demo' versions of songs that's included with that box set better than the ones on the official release.


----------



## trees_please

wooord. i dont know what the story is behind the doomilition bootlegs, but you may have heard some of the samples/instrumentals.

i like 



and


----------



## trees_please

special blends til the ends









i forgot this wasnt the rap/hip hop thread. since later than 90s, mods can move if appropriate?


----------



## shimazu




----------



## trees_please

fuck yea 'zu thats^ is the dopest kmd joint ive heard





"a boy named little sambo"


----------



## phatass

juicy!


----------



## Jabberwocky

skateboarder said:


> i fucking love mobb deep


 thank you for this


----------



## KoreyS

> Goretex was once one quarter of the group Non Phixion and an integral part of Psycho+Logical Records. Years ago, after parting ways with his former musical associates, he vanished from the scene. Ten months ago, a new track, Lord of Plagues, emerged. The reverend had returned under the new moniker Gore Elohim with the first offering from a brand new album-in-the-making. It was stated that a new full-length release titled Electric Lucifer was in the works and would be released through Gore’s very own label Supercoven. With the album set to be released within months, I got in touch with Gore to discuss the upcoming album as well as a variety of other things



Click here to view the article.


----------



## brimz

[video=youtube_share;4478SMAc2qM]http://youtu.be/4478SMAc2qM[/video]


----------



## brimz

[video=youtube_share;bOXoyST9ux8]http://youtu.be/bOXoyST9ux8[/video]

Pure Dopenesss


----------



## Effect

Binary Star - Reality Check - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__Z4jDgOFTA

I've always loved cruisin around and listening to this classic...


----------



## Max Power

brimz, what do you know about this?


----------



## trees_please

Brand Nubian
Kausing Much Damage

both collaborated together, although they didnt form until 89 i think..


----------



## 8ball1234

I personally think eyedea is the greatest story telling rapper ever. the way he just flows while telling a story is quite impressive
and his freestyles arent to shabby either


----------



## shimazu

this is some real real early MF Doom shit, back when MC Serch was cool I guess






I will fuck with Prince Paul as the producer though


----------



## Noodle473

FUCK YES MANTRONIX

electro hip hop bro


----------



## KoreyS

> King of the Dot Battler Bender and Patience, the duo collectively known as Flight Distance have just released a brand new track featuring Theology 3 and Whitney from Sound of Lions.



Click here to play this track.


----------



## brimz

[video=youtube_share;ONrgFX7_NMI]http://youtu.be/ONrgFX7_NMI[/video]This thread is for the real Hip ITTY Hoppers 

N we know it 

UK Goodness



> brimz, what do you know about this?


much more now Max thanx brother


----------



## KoreyS

> King of the Dot chain holder Dizaster defended the title against former champion Arcane at Blackout 3, co-hosted by Drake. Arcane won the 2012 KOTD grand prix, earning him $5000 and a title shot against Dizaster. This battle was Arcane's second shot at the title after winning the chain against TheSaurus and later losing it to Bender.
> 
> The battle proved to be one of the most controversial battles in King of the Dot history in more than one way, with Arcane releasing the following statement after it's release:
> 
> *Wuddup y'all, hope you enjoy the battle. i feel like this shit is entertaining on so many levels lol. And, even though i know this wasn't my best performance, i am proud that i was able to hold everything together and deliver my material under the circumstances. Bottom line it was the most fucked up environment I’ve had to face in my entire battle career, but I know Organik and staff did ever...ything they could to control the chaos and the video quality and editing looks amazing.
> 
> As for the manufactured scandal with Caustic, shit was mad overblown and taken way out of context. People need to recognize there's a big difference between "buying bars" and breaking off a homie who got screwed out of a tournament finals appearance by border patrol. Me and Caustic used to be friends and we shared a FEW ideas for ONE battle. This happens all the time. I'm not gonna start airing out names, but most of these emcees don't battle for money so none is ever exchanged. Since dude got stopped at the border, I did what i thought was the right thing at the time and broke off the homie
> 
> Ultimately did i need help against Chedda? No. Did i need help against Dizaster? No. Did i ask Caustic for his help? No. Did Caustic ask for any money? No. Is there anything on that paypal statement that says "$$ for bars"? No. it actually says "Merry xmas homie". And i defy anybody to provide any evidence that would prove otherwise. Plus, If anyone conspired with Caustic for this Title match, it was clearly Dizaster, not me,.. so to go on for three rounds about it was just redundant IMO.
> 
> The way this shit has been twisted is ridiculous really. I’ve helped countless emcees over the years, free of charge, and never breathed a word to gain any praise. My biggest mistake was hooking someone up I considered a friend. The sad fact of this battle game is that there’s very little room for true friendships. Shit is mad grimy out here. So the doors to the factory are now locked. Lesson learned. I will never put myself in that position again.
> 
> All in all, the battle def didn't go as smooth as it could have, but to all the fans, battle emcees, and KOTD staff who have reached out to offer their respect, recognition and support, I'm honored. Real recognize real. To all my haters, doubters and detractors, i will def be back to defend my title and the 2nd reign of Cane will be brutal for y'all. Heads are gonna roll..
> 
> ~Peace*



Click here to view the battle.


----------



## shimazu




----------



## brimz

I cry for Hip Hop these days i really do .

IMO we have had the Golden era's of the 80's, 90's & nothing will surpass that .  Of course their will be some good stuff out their but it's just not exciting like it was .

Like when you were taping MIx shows of the radio n waiting for the next hot 45 to drop .


----------



## trees_please

my top ten:

MF DOOM
Dre
Eazy E
kweli
immortal technique
m.e.t.h.o.d. man
Andre nickatina
Ghostface
mos def
mad child

(really though, my top 5 is honestly DOOM, viktor vaughn, zev love x, king geedorah, aka daniel dumile). the rest is just secondary


----------



## shimazu

if I had to pick my ten favorite producers itd be something like this

Premo
Pete Rock
RZA
Buckwild
Joe Mansfield
Subroc
Kanye
Alchemist
Da Beatminerz
Just Blaze

honorable mention to Sam Sneed but anything Dr. Dre related starts getting into conflicting stories so who really knows how much Dre did and how much he used guys like Sam Sneed and Scott Storch to his advantage


----------



## Max Power

Any 'top producers' list that doesn't include Madlib or J Dilla is bunk.

Jaylib - The Red


----------



## shimazu

you know Max I used to get annoyed when you came at me about rap music

now I just dont give a fuck. You just dont want to admit to yourself that we really _dont_ listen to much different shit, but it's w/e man keep up the antagonism


----------



## Max Power

I don't listen to Drake, Lil Wayne, etc so yeah, our tastes are different. Not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## shimazu

ok man keep clinging to that it's cool I understand


----------



## trees_please

Max Power said:


> I don't listen to Drake, Lil Wayne, etc so yeah, our tastes are different. Not that it's a bad thing.


pretty sure ive never heard shimazu mention anything about lil whine.  it seems like youre just using that to intentionally discredit his taste in music.


----------



## Herbal~Jah

CrescentFresh said:


> Nobody has mentioned the movie that sums up the sweetness of the Time:  http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL093F7F11107C7245
> That movie is 'The Wackness' and came out in 2008, and is fairly incredible, with an amazing soundtrack.
> 
> I would like to add Talib Kweli and Mos Def to the list tho they were LATE 90s... Man I miss that stuff.
> 
> Future Thread I might create:  'If You Loved 90s Hip Hop - What You Should Check Out Now'
> IE  Grieves, Zion I, Common Market, Sage Francis, Blue Scholars, Eyeada and Abilities, Murs, and that whole line of 'conscious hip hop' i think they call it.





Oh Bro I have had a "The Wackness" thread over in the movie sections for most several years.. I love that fucking movie bro.. it went by under the radar that is for sure because I discovered it by total chance. And I love it, its easily one of my favorite "coming of age/that 90's urban vide" movie of all time. Summer of 1994 in NYC.. ha great setting


----------



## shimazu

I used to listen to Lil Wayne a lot back in high school and still do every now and then. I don't give a fuck dude im not embarrassed


----------



## trees_please

i think i hear more people complain about him than claim to be fans. i just never liked what i heard from him


----------



## shimazu

this song jumps around to different beats throughout but the lyrics are great on all of them. I really like the second (1:11) and third (1:58.) samples though


----------



## KoreyS

> Madchild has just recorded and released a new video to the C-Lance produced Grenade Launcher from last year’s Dope Sick album. The track features Swollen Members’ own Prevail and Slaine of La Coka Nostra.



Click here to view the new video. 



> A new track has surfaced produced by Apathy, to be released on R.A.’s upcoming album Legends Never Die.



Click here to stream the new track.



> new video off of Redman's new album featuring READY Roc and Method man is now available.



Click here to view the new official video.


----------



## marsmellow

*Best 90s rap song: Step in the Arena by Gang Starr*

No matter how much I listen to it, it never gets old.


----------



## shimazu

I like Just to Get a Rep

mainly how the story comes full circle at the end and with those awesome scratches it just makes me jizz out the ears


----------



## DonMakaveli

Don Killuminati ,all thru ya body, tha blows like a 12 gauge shotty.

Makaveli Tha Don


----------



## Zerrr

"93 'til Infinity"


----------



## DonMakaveli

Zerrr said:


> "93 'til Infinity"



Souls of Mischeeeeeef Haa, yeaa.


----------



## Zerrr

muvolution said:


> Back in the day










mack a baby hoodrat?


----------



## DonMakaveli

Wake up wake up, get up get up get upp its tha first of tha month !


----------



## Zerrr

ah, prob sickest verse of decade..


----------



## DonMakaveli

Zerrr said:


> ah, prob sickest verse of decade..



Fasho. Dude could ridee the flow so damn good. Just came easily


----------



## DonMakaveli

I like how they build up his verse with tha instrumental & hook goin on for over a minute before he spits.


----------



## shimazu

Idk it's hard to pick my favorite BIG song but this song is in the mix every time no doubt. I still remember the first time I heard his verse, I thought it was just a LOX song and when it got to 2:43 I was like, oooooooooooooooooo shhhhhhiiiiiiiitttttttttt. Plus, Jada has one of the sickest lines of all time with that Jim Hoffa reference


----------



## marsmellow

I think Ready to Die is probably the best rap album ever. Lot better than Life After Death. Juicy is another candidate for best song ever. My favorite is probably 'The What' though.

Okay it has some strong competition from Liquid Swords. But still... best CD ever.

Anyone like Esham? I love KKKill the Fetus, but the rest seems like garbage to me. Agree?


----------



## CageKennylz

Cage was ill back in the '90s. 





Gotta love the 'A Clockwork Orange' sample!


----------



## shimazu

if you guys want an underrated 90's rap album that never got released until later on I highly recommend "Criminal" by Scientifik. Some bangin production and while Sci's voice is a bit tough to understand sometimes because of the accent, he says some funny shit. Plus, this RZA production with Sci & Edo G is one of my top 10 songs all time easy






also his first album called "The Most Blunted" is a gem too, DJ Premier actually copied two of the samples used and made two good songs out of them (Shit is Real Remix by Fat Joe, and Memory Lane by Nas). But Joe Mansfield is one of the most slept on producers to ever make a track imo.


----------



## shimazu

thread needs more Nick Wiz imo


----------



## my3rdeye

I guess it was 89 but special ed





And this was 89 too 





I love old rap videos. Dance steps they made up in their room, Gumby hairdos, ugly bucktooth chicks with bad weaves and crappy cars in the videos, rapping about Sega Genesis and their pagers. If you were young you probably dont remember when having a pager meant you sold mad drugs. Great now im listening to the fugees and tone loc and my roomates are laughing. Whatever I can do the vanilla ice dance if i get drunk enough


----------



## Max Power

my3rdeye said:


> Dance steps they made up in their room, Gumby hairdos, ugly bucktooth chicks with bad weaves and crappy cars in the videos, rapping about Sega Genesis and their pagers.



AKA every Kid n Play film ever.

Perhaps this is too obvious, but no one has mentioned _Liquid Swords_ yet . . .


----------



## shimazu

Max Power said:


> Perhaps this is too obvious, but no one has mentioned _Liquid Swords_ yet . .





shimazu said:


> the first time I listened to Liquid Swords I was just getting into rap and my friend was showin me all these songs by Ja Rule and Nelly and then I picked up the Liquid Swords cd and he was like "idk about that one its my brothers I dont think its that good" but I put it in anyway and thats what got me into the older shit.



I forgot you dont read any of my posts, way to post the shittiest song off the album too


----------



## 2cAlex

The 90's are over.


----------



## Okami

*Hip hop fans, check dis out!*

Yo yo for the last few months been hanging out on http://plug.dj/the-boombox/. It's basically just a website where you take turns picking songs to play, or you can just listen. The hip hop played there is really fucking good and they've really got me into hip hop in a way I wasn't before. The community is pretty cool and they even have a facebook group of approximately 130 people and many many regulars that are in the room more or less most days.

How good it is is dependent on what time you go on, since most of the regular community are europe based you get a lot of people stumbling into the room trying to play Lil-Wayne and getting away with it without any bouncers to skip those tracks at 5am UK time, but it's definitely worth checking out regardless of what time zone you live on sundays. Sundays are always themed to chill sunday and you can only play mellow hip hop and it's so nice to be in there on a comedown smoking a spliff or two. Sometimes they also do Hardcore/Raw fridays and they're currently trying to think of more themed days so if you have any thoughts feel free to suggest ideas. 

The same guys that run that room also have a reggae and blues/jazz room however at the moment there aren't enough people that go to them so their mostly empty, which is a massive shame because they would be great with a few more people I'm sure. But yeah do check it out, they've made me appreciate hip hop more than I thought was possible.


----------



## brimz

YO Max or whoever is down with the Older School

Check these little gems out .

Westwood *OLD SCHOOL* - KRS1 freestyle

Westwood *OLD SCHOOL* - Biz Markie interview & freestyle 1988

It's Puka Sound Quality as well .

Enjoy all y'all Hip Hopers


----------



## Max Power

Lovin' that beatbox style, cheers mate.

_I started throwin' bass, she started throwin' back mid-range._


----------



## DonMakaveli

To EVERYONE who holds ugly, jealousy hate infused ignorance & prejudice against today's mainstream rappers such as Lil Wayne, keep it up lol. His bank account only gets bigger by the second. In no way is this me praising him or blowing him, or whatever feeble hollow insults you throw at me. 

I am simply only stating this; The man is a legendary icon & biggest focal point of todays mainstream Hip/Hop scene/culture etc. Like it or not, dudes a mega superstar, nobody can touch him today. Strictly speaking of status. His prolific amount of work being put out this past 2 years, & his total amount of work put out in ratio to amount of time & efficiency. I, personally, do NOT love his music ( every know & then a song comes out that is catchy) or like him as a person at all. But I DO respect him. His work ethic. There's not one person in this world who is aware of what music is, has heard of his name before or is his fan. 

In my opinion, his talent as a rapper is horrendously overrated. Even back in his younger days, his flow, metaphors, word play etc was a lot better than what he spits out today, but even at that he was decent. Subject matter in his lyrics are horrible, today is all about style/swag/delivery, no substance is required for today's listeners. Once again, not a fan but obvious things are obvious and credit is always due where its due.


----------



## coelophysis

Word. Someones gotta play the puppet.


----------



## Okami

Credit were credit is due, Hitler was fucking good at what he did too.

^I appreciate I violated godwins law just there but I think you see the point I'm making. 

I don't hold a prejudice against him, let's define the word shall we? "An adverse judgment or opinion formed beforehand or without knowledge or examination of the facts." I just think he's a talentless nob because I've listened to his music and his lyrics. That's all there is to it.

Also really sure what you're trying to say with that post, you're saying you don't like most of his music or as a person, you're giving him credit for being famous, successful and his "work ethic"? Seeing as being famous and successful is basically how society gives credit for someone for what they do you're giving him credit for other people giving him credit for his work? What? As for work ethic, have you listened to his lyrics? They don't sound like there's that much work being put into it. I could write a song a week if I had a whole team of people producing beats for me and my lyrics consited of lines like "“I get money to kill time.... " wait for the clever word play....  "....dead clocks.” And after all is it not quality not quantity? If it is the other way Lil B is the best rapper alive, he averages like 10 mix tapes a year.

He literally just said words.... To quote Hopsin in an interview  "There's a trend right now to have those metaphors where you go "I'm so fly.... plane"". He managed to think of that on the spot, it really isn't that hard to do spit out a song if that's you're writing. I don't like Hopsin that much, but I've got to give him credit for taking the piss out all of the shit rappers :D

Now I'm not running round telling everyone that lil wayne is shit, I don't have anything against him specifically, compared to other crap mainstream artists like 2chain and what not, however if someone plays a crap song by him, I'll tell that I think it's shit.


----------



## Colorado

*Hip hop passion*

Ok so i love hip-hop and i am going to name my favorite artists in somewhat accurate order.

1. Eminem
2. Nas
3. The Game
4. Tupac
5. Hopsin
6. Scareface.
7. Jay-Z
8. Mac miller
9. Wiz khalifa
10. A$AP Rocky
11. Joey badass
12. 2 Chainz
13.Lil wayne
14. Dr. Dre
15. Big Sean
16. Immortal technique
17. Brotha Lynch Hung
18 Tech n9ne
19. Meek Mill
20. Yo Gotti
21. Trae the Truth
22. Meek Mill
23. Gucci 
24. 50 Cent
25. Andre Nickitina

Like i said too lazy too think about the order. Good ass rapper some will hate and thats understood but dont post fuck weezy or gucci because no shit most of their stuff is garbage but they got some good shit and its pointless to hate on someone who doesnt know who you are or give a shit cuz the have so much money.


----------



## Bill

I'll just leave this here
Fits perfectly

Carry on gangsta ass knee grows


----------



## Herbal~Jah

*Gangstarr (good) caliber rappers*

Yo I love rappers like Gangstarr, Atmosphere, AZ, NaS, shit the list goes on... but like yeah any new good kinda rappers out these days that got that "underground" flow... I found this one guy called Cool Calm Pete ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT4jQld_FiE)  who is pretty tight. I need to find other but don't know where to look ya know.. so if you guys could help me out post some new or old 90s rap songs that I can discover. w0rd%)


----------



## Bill

Herbal~Jah said:


> but don't know where to look



I got you
Or you could have looked in our directory and seen we have an 80's hip hop thread and a 90's rap thread that you actually made lol


----------



## Okami

90s? Da fuck you want the 90s for? Oh well I guess I'll oblidge.











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94bNyh6BBB0

Atmosphere isn't a rapper by the way, slug is a rapper, and he's in atmosphere.


----------



## Ashley

For all the Aussie rap and hip hop fans.

A.


----------



## coelophysis

RIP to Chris Kelly of Kriss Kross. 34 is too young to be dead. No cause of death known yet.


----------



## alantis360

Anyone heard the new kid cudi album??? I think its dope as fuck I really like immortal


----------



## Okami

Found this the other day and I really like it. Anyone else know something else like it to recommend me?


----------



## foolsgold

[video=youtube_share;ekI3WnkAv7k]http://youtu.be/ekI3WnkAv7k[/video]  best thing I've found in the last few years was this guy


----------



## Okami

Immortal technique is pretty famous, anyone who says they like hip hop will have heard of technique. I know people that don't listen to any hip hop other than him. He was also one of the first rappers I really liked. Haven't properly listened to his newest album though.

Edit: If you like technique, check out akala and lowkey, kinda like british versions of him.
Edit 2: Flobots also mainly deal with political topics though they're quite a different style.

I'm trying to make the ultimate chill hip hop playlist, anyone have suggestions?


----------



## PurpleKush1

*Any 3 6 mafia, juicyj , dj paul fans ?*

Any people who listen to them ? they are still the closest ones to rap in my opinion, not like lil wayne or 2 chainz, what are your favorites on to ride to ?


----------



## Bill

This fits perfectly in our hip hap discussion thread


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

3 6 mafia ranks among the worst music I have ever heard in my entire life. 

Formulaic, unoriginal, no flow, shitty fake drum beats, shitty digital tones on the shitty fake drum beats, no unique perspective or subject matter.

Some hip hop is great, a lot of it is pretty good, but most hip hop is worth ignoring....this hip hop, however, is worth shitting on, eating the shit, and then shitting on them again with a doubly processed batch of shit. They deserve a shit bukaki as they receive a minimum of 2 dicks a piece. 

Fuck 3 6 mafia.


----------



## PurpleKush1

CoffeeDrinker said:


> 3 6 mafia ranks among the worst music I have ever heard in my entire life.
> 
> Formulaic, unoriginal, no flow, shitty fake drum beats, shitty digital tones on the shitty fake drum beats, no unique perspective or subject matter.
> 
> Some hip hop is great, a lot of it is pretty good, but most hip hop is worth ignoring....this hip hop, however, is worth shitting on, eating the shit, and then shitting on them again with a doubly processed batch of shit. They deserve a shit bukaki as they receive a minimum of 2 dicks a piece.
> 
> Fuck 3 6 mafia.


lol i bet you are one of dem people who say they love hip hop and listen to tyga  of courseif you listen theyre first albums the quality is bad, because they didnt have a good production. have you heard actual songs other then lolipop or theyre commercial shit (which i despise either) ? i bet not


----------



## Okami

3 6 mafia ain't good, but they certainly aren't as bad as some stuff like lil wayne, tyga, 2chainz. They were alright on that tech n9ne track of king of darkness. And Bin Laden weed is good song for what it is and aims for, generic gansta rap about weed. I don't really like that branch of hip hop, but not only do I not like what they're going for, those artists generally aren't very good at what they do. Tech N9ne I would say is that genre of music done well.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

PurpleKush1 said:


> lol i bet you are one of dem people who say they love hip hop and listen to tyga  of courseif you listen theyre first albums the quality is bad, because they didnt have a good production. have you heard actual songs other then lolipop or theyre commercial shit (which i despise either) ? i bet not



I bet you have a terrible time explaining to your mommy where all your money goes when you keep placing shitty bets like this one. You shouldn't bet man, you're not any good at it. 

I don't even know who tyga is.


----------



## PurpleKush1

CoffeeDrinker said:


> I bet you have a terrible time explaining to your mommy where all your money goes when you keep placing shitty bets like this one. You shouldn't bet man, you're not any good at it.
> 
> I don't even know who tyga is.


LOL you mad? and fyi i dont live with me mom. Tyga is the protege of lil wayne sucks even more then him. Im curious ,if i ask you waht hip hop/rap do you like what woulkd you say? tupac and biggie ?


----------



## shimazu

idk I thought 36 mafia had some pretty hot instrumentals, a lot of people used them outright or made extrememly similiar sounding songs to them

I can see how they can sound repetitive after a while though


----------



## PurpleKush1

shimazu said:


> idk I thought 36 mafia had some pretty hot instrumentals, a lot of people used them outright or made extrememly similiar sounding songs to them
> 
> I can see how they can sound repetitive after a while though


yeah some of them do get repetitive, but if yiou check ou the solo shit juicy j and dj paul (to a lesser extent because he is starting to make dubstep rap and it aint so good) are putting out it bangs, juice has a good flow. THough project pat has the worst flow in my opionon


----------



## shimazu

they were definitely ahead of their time with all the ecstasy references, them and bone thugs


----------



## PurpleKush1

yeah definitly...


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

PurpleKush1 said:


> LOL you mad?



Nah I'm just a dick...

I barely listen to hip hop. I just remember hearing 3 6 mafia the other day and wanting to shit on it badly. 

Doesn't my avatar give you any hints what kinda hip hop I like? Google Dr. Octagon man. 

The people ON the crack your guys claim to sell are the ones who I like the best.


----------



## Jean-Paul

i got in a rare mood the other night and found this and really dug it 





Shawn Black & Wicked Will - "Revenge" - NJ Hip-Hop - Late 90s


----------



## foolsgold

[video=youtube_share;rBtaQz_OYNI]http://youtu.be/rBtaQz_OYNI[/video] [video=youtube_share;JnyPJqYqpis]http://youtu.be/JnyPJqYqpis[/video]


----------



## foolsgold

Okami said:


> Immortal technique is pretty famous, anyone who says they like hip hop will have heard of technique. I know people that don't listen to any hip hop other than him. He was also one of the first rappers I really liked. Haven't properly listened to his newest album though.
> 
> Edit: If you like technique, check out akala and lowkey, kinda like british versions of him.
> Edit 2: Flobots also mainly deal with political topics though they're quite a different style.
> 
> I'm trying to make the ultimate chill hip hop playlist, anyone have suggestions?




the reason i've only just found him a couple of years ago is because i moved into the hardcore rave scene and lost in that world of pills and music .

but the guy is like a breath of fresh air to my ears not since the days of punk have i found someone with political social message put across in such a talented way [video=youtube_share;bURgTLHryrg]http://youtu.be/bURgTLHryrg[/video] like this track


----------



## foolsgold

[video=youtube_share;cd50N9AqpI4]http://youtu.be/cd50N9AqpI4[/video] ICE CUBE - "NO VASELINE" N.W.A DISS UNCENSORED !!!


----------



## foolsgold

[video=youtube_share;hdv3HLBNc9Q]http://youtu.be/hdv3HLBNc9Q[/video]


----------



## Okami

Jean-Paul said:


> i got in a rare mood the other night and found this and really dug it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn Black & Wicked Will - "Revenge" - NJ Hip-Hop - Late 90s



I dug that too :D


----------



## brimz

CoffeeDrinker said:


> Nah I'm just a dick...
> 
> I barely listen to hip hop. I just remember hearing 3 6 mafia the other day and wanting to shit on it badly.
> 
> Doesn't my avatar give you any hints what kinda hip hop I like? Google Dr. Octagon man.
> 
> The people ON the crack your guys claim to sell are the ones who I like the best.



Kool Keith & his many alter ego's are among some of the best Hip Hop created.

[video=youtube_share;SMeOrWuOtBI]http://youtu.be/SMeOrWuOtBI[/video]


----------



## Max Power

awww shit, ya'll have me on that Kool Keith tip now.






even got me saying "ya'll".


----------



## Max Power

CoffeeDrinker said:


> Dr. Octagon



Dan the Automator + Kool Keith = Fuck Yeah

Here's a non-Dr Octagon cut they did together:






Speaking of Dan the Automator, new Deltron 3030 coming soon. This time for real!

Also check out his work with Prince Paul --- Handsome Boy Modeling School. Good-ass trip-hop shiz-nit.


----------



## TimKT9

*Tech N9ne THREAD!!*

Please tell me there are some people on here that at least know of Tech N9ne, or anyone else on Strange Music. In my opinion, he has the BEST flow, delivery, and lyrics in the rap game right now. Everything he writes is about REAL shit, and real shit that he has been through. Unlike most of these mainstream rappers who just rap about the same thing over and over and over, and have no real SUBSTANCE to their music. Any opinions?!


----------



## TimKT9

Tech N9ne baby! will demolish any rapper you know, especially flow and delivery wise


----------



## Azron

Tech N9ne... much underrated and every thing you posted above so true. For evidence of substance to his songs, read the lyrics to songs such as 'This Ring' , 'The Rain' and 'The Martini' just to name a few...


----------



## MrGrunge

If I was still in highschool I'd probably like Tech N9ne, but his electro-orchestral beats and vocal manipulations just come across as really cheesy to me.  That said, I would much rather listen to him than Rick Ross or Lil Wayne, so...I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## MrGrunge

"If I had a master plan or plot, to put the world on lock, would I be dumb enough to show it to you?  Or would I keep it on the down low, hit every town and blow, and make the world go BOOM?"


----------



## Okami

^Hip hop hipster alert, video has sub 100 views :D

Nah I'm just kiding, I dug it, maybe it qualifies for the psychedelic hip hop thread?


----------



## CageKennylz

MrGrunge said:


> If I was still in highschool I'd probably like Tech N9ne, but his electro-orchestral beats and vocal manipulations just come across as really cheesy to me.  That said, I would much rather listen to him than Rick Ross or Lil Wayne, so...I guess that's a good thing.



I'm 19, and I feel like his music is appealing to hip-hop try-hards who constantly bitch about Drake and Lil Wayne being the worst rappers in the world. He's not a bad rapper, but a lot of his music makes me cringe.

As for having the best flow & delivery in the game - listen to Tonedeff.


----------



## ebola?

I'm going to pronounce the moniker, "Tech nuh-nine-neh".

ebola


----------



## Bill

Really, another hip hap thread?
I don't see this generating massive amounts of discussion so you can just talk about tech n9ne in the mega rap and hip hap discussion thread

Merged


----------



## TimKT9

MrGrunge said:


> If I was still in highschool I'd probably like Tech N9ne, but his electro-orchestral beats and vocal manipulations just come across as really cheesy to me.  That said, I would much rather listen to him than Rick Ross or Lil Wayne, so...I guess that's a good thing.


Vocal manipulations? You must've only heard one or two songs by him. Probably the ones with either T-Pain or Wayne. Cause tech RARELY does anything to his voice. I've seen multiple studio session videos and I've met him and he almost never does much to his voice at all... It sucks because he is underground, but has a few SEMI popular songs on BET and what-not. So most people that have an opinion on him, whether good or bad, have only heard a couple of his songs at most, and base their opinion SOLELY on those one or two songs. Tech has 12 studio albums and 5 EPs starting from 1999. But in my opinion, NO ONE is even CLOSE to his skill at flow and delivery. Again, I'm just stating my opinion, not starting any controversy or anything lol. What kind of hip-hop do you listen to MrGrunge?


----------



## MrGrunge

^ I've heard an entire album of his (although I couldn't name it) so maybe it's unfair to base my opinion off of a single album, but it gave me a pretty good idea of his style.

Also, calling him "underground" is a bit of a stretch, yeah?  He might not be an A-list rapper, but he's at least B-List.  He's been on TV, films, won an MTV award, and I was in Kansas City around the time "All 6's and 7's" came out and he had billboards all over town.  Granted, he's from KC, but so are hundreds/thousands of other artists who don't get their faces on billboards.


----------



## TimKT9

^ Exactly. He's accomplished all those things you've said above on his own, independently. It's not even like hes an independent artist who is just signed to an Indie label. That is his label, he created it. He has the most work ethic and effort than ANY rapper there is right now, hands down. ALL that man does is tour. He gets out to his fans. He does 1 hour meet and greets at every single one of his shows. And for your first statement, seriously every single album he has ever released sounds totally different, so I'd say yes, it is a little unfair to base you're opinion off of him off of one album. Especially if it was All 6's and 7's. Good album nonetheless, but his older stuff is much better.


----------



## Okami

I've listened to two albums, KOD and Everready and those were fairly similar styles, I do like him, but his music is very formulaic, his delivery is often pretty good but he's not the best lyricist and it's not particularly interesting or unusual music. The topics aren't deep or meaningful they're pretty generic and about doing drugs, having sexy times and partying. I think if you've listened to 3-4 songs you mostly know his style, if you didn't like it don't bother looking into him more. 

Also he's pretty damn fucking famous, sure he's indy but he is definitely mainstream. He's got over a million likes on facebook that's quite a few.


----------



## 808s

you guys listen to shit music lmao


----------



## TimKT9

808s said:


> you guys listen to shit music lmao


And you listen to...?


----------



## Ashley

Pretty fucking tight clip.

A.


----------



## ecstasyboy717

Erik B and rakim


----------



## MrGrunge

TimKT9 said:


> And you listen to...?



He prefers to listen to recordings of his own farts.


----------



## shimazu




----------



## floatingaround

TimKT9 said:


> Tech N9ne baby! will demolish any rapper you know, especially flow and delivery wise


bone thugs give him a run for his money. No one can fuck with krayzie bone


----------



## cxsx

Does anyone know of a track that samples Howard Jones - Noone is to Blame?


----------



## shimazu

honestly I thought this song was better than Shook Ones pt 2 but thats just me
still easily their best album


----------



## Max Power

Handsome Boy Modeling School. (Del's flow on this track is smoother than a newborn's ass.)


----------



## shimazu

saw that Bo Jackson is endorsing 5 Hour Energy in the commercial before the video, good for him


----------



## TimKT9

Very true...Tech was supposed to do a song with Bone Thugs, recorded the verse but never got released. Here's the accapella. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_g1LQAsIS4


----------



## foolsgold

[video=youtube_share;F8Fh7l16cqM]http://youtu.be/F8Fh7l16cqM[/video] this lot still going ?


----------



## mareseatoats

I may sound like a real amateur here-but the other day the Monster Drink company came to my job, and they were showing off some of their cars with the stickers all over them-and playing really, really LOUD music, mostly hip-hop, rap, whatever.  Well they played the beginning of a song with a really beautiful, dramatic, single horn, without vocals-it was about 20 seconds long, but then they would stop it before the vocals came in, so I can't identify this song anywhere.  I'm sure it's pretty new.  Any ideas??  I'm hunting online everywhere-no luck..  It is going to be played out in my head, before I ever get to hear it out loud again!


----------



## pk.




----------



## ArCi

mareseatoats said:


> I may sound like a real amateur here-but the other day the Monster Drink company came to my job, and they were showing off some of their cars with the stickers all over them-and playing really, really LOUD music, mostly hip-hop, rap, whatever.  Well they played the beginning of a song with a really beautiful, dramatic, single horn, without vocals-it was about 20 seconds long, but then they would stop it before the vocals came in, so I can't identify this song anywhere.  I'm sure it's pretty new.  Any ideas??  I'm hunting online everywhere-no luck..  It is going to be played out in my head, before I ever get to hear it out loud again!



lol

sorry man but I don't think anyone could tell you what song it is from your description... You'd need to at least post some lyrics or something


----------



## Bill

Do or Die - Po Pimp

Bone - Down '71 (The Getaway)
East 1999 is one of the best rap albums of all time

Speedknot Mobstaz - Blood in Blood out

Outkast - Elevators me you
I used to have every Outkast album, they all had the big tittie buck naked nubian soul mama's on the cd

This takes me back
Ludacris - Growing Pains 

_A child of the corn been wild since I was born
Climbin' over barb wire clothes got torn
Shoes got muddy and my clique turned cruddy
Wherever I go they went they my buddies_

Oh shit, I totally forgot about Funkytown
Playa Fly - Gettin it on featuring Bill Chill

_Do youuu mind if we, you and me me me me me me we be gettin it on
What I wanna do what I wanna do is be gettin it awwwwn
Alllll night long long long long

All night long, ain't nothin wrong with gettin it awwwn
Good feelings comin through, the way I feel when I'm with you

And we be gettin gettin gettin awwwwnn_


----------



## pk.

^heart that luda track


----------



## Max Power

Bill said:


> I used to have every Outkast album, they all had the big tittie buck naked nubian soul mama's on the cd



Aquemini is one of the best albums of all time tho.






Pimp Trick Gangsta Clique 4 Lyfe


----------



## Effect

Forgot about this premo beat.


----------



## Okami

Those of you who like immortal technique may will surely have heard the mumia speeches on immortal's albums. Well I have found another one whilst browsing music on youtube.


----------



## g0to

You guys should check out X-Raided (as well as more sac town fireyness like Brotha Lynch Hung, Mr Doctor, Sic-X)

My fav gangster rap lol i bump this shit while i get high in the parking lot


----------



## PurpleKush1

What rappers do you despise ?
I hate Wacka Flock Flame he sucks so bad at this it aint even funny. I listen to some old gucci mane shit here and there, but wacka is just horrible,with his wannabe thug projecting image. Anybody who seriously listens to Drake has a very bad taste in music. Same as tyga, Lil wayne, 2chainz, and All the MMG crew, xcept for gunplay he has a couple of songs in which he actually does a good job.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ what i think about _most_ of em

[video=youtube_share;mVwTuDjx5uo]http://youtu.be/mVwTuDjx5uo[/video]


----------



## Max Power

Brimz, where are you?


----------



## brimz

Max Power said:


> Brimz, where are you?




Hey i'm right here mate how's things  ?

  I haven't been in NME for a while , thought i would pop in and bless the Hip Hop thread with this all 15 minutes of it %)

[video=youtube_share;rKTUAESacQM]http://youtu.be/rKTUAESacQM[/video]

N this 

[video=youtube_share;7L_YHWQMFu4]http://youtu.be/7L_YHWQMFu4[/video]

That is Hip Hop my friends .


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## brimz

brimz said:


> Hey i'm right here mate how's things  ?
> 
> I haven't been in* NME* for a while , thought i would pop in and bless the Hip Hop thread with this all 15 minutes of it %)



Haha 

NME is this for all y'all that don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Used to be a good publication way back in the day .

I meant NEMD !


----------



## brimz

Some of you might recognise this from another Joint


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ way cool. i never heard that before. same sample dre used for california love.

http://www.whosampled.com/sample/3040/Ultramagnetic-MC's-Funky-Joe-Cocker-Woman-to-Woman/


----------



## lovepsychadelics

Company flow funcrusher plus, I know it's old but it still kicks hard http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ra3enj8zhQ. Anything by cool Keith like aka Dr octagon http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0c4jp8RmTE. Mystic journey men http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX2RC_x6drA and never forget Necro. Maybe a bit dated but still I love this shit!!!


----------



## Roger&Me

I've been on a DJ Quick kick lately

some pretty good shit, imo


----------



## Max Power

lovepsychadelics said:


> Company flow funcrusher plus, I know it's old but it still kicks hard



Hell yeah that shit hits hard.

"My supersonics will leave you mute like Maggie Simpson."



Roger&Me said:


> I've been on a DJ Quick kick lately



Thanks for reminding me, haven't listened to this jam in awhile.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

woo, quik is nice. kinda feel he is underrated as a producer. y'all fuck with suga free ? he did a lot of work with quik.

on the trouble remix


----------



## Roger&Me

any of you guys like South Park Mexican?

I highly recommend getting your hands on this particular CD (its not on youtube). I spent the entire summer of '06 listening to nothing but this lol


----------



## treezy z

^south park mexican is a child molester. (not talking shit here, google it.)


----------



## thujone

i'm really feelin kendrick lamar's stuff, it's been so damn long since an MC blew up who is actually worth the hype.


----------



## Okami




----------



## Roger&Me

dove shack -> whodini

this is some of the funkiest skunk ever laid down


----------



## oldirtybizza

Langston Bukowski - free download. http://apoc.bandcamp.com/album/down-out-in-chicago-los-angeles

Don't really know about this Apoc dude , but it features a lot of Racecar  a choice MC who put out the excellent Midnight Green album as Modill a good while back  now and featured on the Colossus; West Oaktown album.

Decent


----------



## phatass

Anyone dig the feats on the recent R.A album (Kwali, brother Ali and Masta Ace especially.) Ace killed it so bad in the last verse...


----------



## Psychonautical

[video=youtube_share;dEsbOIOelW0]http://youtu.be/dEsbOIOelW0[/video]


----------



## pk.




----------



## Okami

Yo, I thought this would be a good place to ask, can anyone recommend some good documentaries about west coast - east coast rivalry?


----------



## methylone1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWHrnMgE4L4


----------



## shimazu

Drama Klub - The Heist

D-Stroy feat DJ Tony Touch - Off The Wall

lol @ "this side" and "that side"


----------



## ColtDan

DJ Premier Beats That Collected Dust Vol. 1


----------



## Max Power

Brimz, where you at?

Thought about placing this gem in the 'old school' thread or the '80s rap' thread. Fuck it, here goes. Still as funky as ever . . . 

JVC Force - STRONG ISLAND


----------



## ColtDan

Love that. nice funky soul

Big Daddy Kane - Any Type of Way


----------



## testube

Substance Abuse "Frontrow"


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## ColtDan




----------



## methylone1

www.youtube.com/watch?v=URHKXdgy_Qc


----------



## Sprout

Playing the Slim Shady LP on repeat these days, I love the whole "dark, dangerous and secretive thoughts" vibe because it resonates with me when I'm manic - the jump between regular nice guy and the aggressive, angry and slightly crazy other guy is depressingly relieving.

Anyone else like Em's Relapse album? I seem to be one of the only fans who doesn't see it as a downhill march...


----------



## ColtDan

Premo... what a genius

Jaz-O & The Immobilarie - Love Is Gone


----------



## Dunno

Screw primo....scratchin ruining the tracks.....but with all due respect....R.I.P to his partner in rhyme Guru...fuck solarr


----------



## Okami




----------



## ColtDan

Dunno said:


> Screw primo....scratchin ruining the tracks.....but with all due respect....R.I.P to his partner in rhyme Guru...fuck solarr



Screw premo? hes a fucking genius

without premo we wouldnt have this


----------



## Dunno

^^^^^indeed!
Blaq poet   voices


----------



## pisspotnrock




----------



## Dunno

pisspotnrock said:


>




Nice track!!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk8u7RNSfSg


----------



## methylone1

nod yo hed maafukaa www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7ojWsnQZ_4


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## HCL

Kendrick Lamar.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

must rep the bay area every now n' then. yaddadamean


----------



## brimz

Wu taking the piss 
[video=youtube_share;yE-0uCUk8bs]http://youtu.be/yE-0uCUk8bs[/video]

lol!

ill


----------



## brimz

peace T step lightly


----------



## brimz




----------



## testube

*NEW VIDEO: Substance Abuse "Frontrow"*


----------



## phatass

one of the sickest old school collabo's out there!!!!


----------



## brimz

It's on this tiphttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFvbSU1eCt0


----------



## coelophysis

Merging with hip hop thread


----------



## Dunno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8PyC8i95Ws


----------



## Dunno

cant edit post for some reason http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZL06bLLMld8


----------



## Dunno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVN1NdShUg8


----------



## Thanatos

Getting down with some Too Short and Spice 1 tonight.


----------



## Dunno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FadzGGJiLTg


----------



## shimazu

didnt know they made a video for this but it only turned out exactly how I would have expected. 

Im gonna assume most of you dont like the newer shit. Im also going to assume most of you secretly do like the instrumentals its just en vogue to trash anything made after 9/11 by anyone who didnt make rap music prior to 9/11

I like all of it


----------



## downfallin

See what grieves comes out with.


----------



## ColtDan

Something i made earlier

Mos Def - Mathematics - DJ Premier - Invincible mashup
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pEAeuiwZbY


----------



## Thanatos

The most under rated super group of the 90's


----------



## Dunno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH3hrtp1T84 One of the best!


----------



## Dunno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGZsGX3B_BY True story about his father and children


----------



## Okami

Crazy hard UK shit


----------



## Effect

Love going through this thread and finding new shit that other people on BL are listening to.

Always loved this track...

[video=youtube_share;__Z4jDgOFTA]http://youtu.be/__Z4jDgOFTA[/video]


----------



## shimazu

ive always liked this song by One Be Lo. Went through a lot of Decepticons growing up unfortunately


----------



## Effect

^ I'm diggin that man. Good shit


----------



## StarOceanHouse

throwback. It's been years since I listened to defari. Almost completely forgot about him.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Effect said:


> Love going through this thread and finding new shit that other people on BL are listening to.
> 
> Always loved this track...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;__Z4jDgOFTA]http://youtu.be/__Z4jDgOFTA[/video]




oh yeah. this one is a classic. I wonder what happened to them. Defari too.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

hell yea, bumped defari back in the day. "I hit the freeway on a Friday, the highway Feelin real good like when the Lakers traded Vlade"

sure you familiar with another L.A. crew " Tha Alkaholiks "


----------



## brimz

uk shit

http://youtu.be/uUvcdY0w2pM


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## ColtDan




----------



## Dunno




----------



## Dunno




----------



## Dunno

Never get sick of this track


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad




----------



## Siccness909

Just based on the simple fact I opened the thread and saw ZERO drake songs/mainstream, I have hope in Hip hops future lol.

Any Lord Infamous/666 Mafia fans here? I can't believe Scarecrow passed away, I'm a rapper myself & Infamous was my main influence from the Come with me 2 hell days to Mystic Stylez etc. Dudes flow was unreal in his prime, In my opinion greatest pure Hip hop vocalist of all time.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

love that raw from memphis


----------



## Siccness909

Word up!!!^^^

Paul wall mike Jones etc isn't south shit, Scarecrow tommy wright playa fly Manson family IS THE SOUTH.

I'm so glad Paul remastering the CWM2H tapes in Lords honor. Like I said dude was my idol in Hip hop. Mentored everything I did, sad SAD day when I found out he passed.


----------



## Siccness909

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OpGlLKde_A0

Honestly in my opinion Southern hiphop especially from Memphis in the 90's had some of the most original sounds ever produced. The production was so smooth and dark/hypnotic you would be put in a trance at times, Paul & juice's early work was PHENOMENAL their production was flawless, then having lord as lyrically possessed as he was bless the tracks it was over. Shit how many rap groups can SAMPLE & RECYCLE their own fucking beats for another song and make it sound so refreshing?? That's why its MAFIA TILL I DIE

Rest In Paradise Scarecrow!!!


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## Siccness909

How do you guys embed YouTube videos like that?


----------



## Dunno

Siccness909 said:


> How do you guys embed YouTube videos like that?



Click on insert Video


----------



## Siccness909

[video]http://youtube.com/watch?v=YCJ6f5VnVVo[/video]


----------



## Siccness909

[video]http://youtube.com/watch?v=YCJ6f5VnVVo[/video]


----------



## Dunno

^^^^^Classic


----------



## JoeTheStoner

word life, fuck i love that beat. classic indeed.


----------



## ColtDan

Something i slapped together


----------



## Dunno




----------



## Dunno




----------



## Siccness909

Classic ^

Alcoholics were hella underrated

 I've been listening to all of DPG shit recently. Dogg Food, Murder was the case soundtrack etc


----------



## ColtDan

Dunno said:


>



Love this


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## Dunno

^^^Nice, R.I.P to one of the greatest
Yep Liks were good til they changed with that new album...think they workin on or finished an album with the Beatnuts?
Another classic


----------



## dwamn

tech n9ne is the best rapper there ever was and is better than tupac or slim shady


----------



## Dunno

Remix is better imo 





Fuck i love Hip Hop
Fill my tombstone with all my signed vinyl with a flava flav clock on top...


----------



## Dunno




----------



## Mr.Dearborn

*Beast Coast Rap*

Just wondering if anyone is as obsessed with the new rap movement out of new york as i am? I'm from the land of country and its hard to find people with relatable music taste. Here's a few of the song's I keep in my rotation:

Flatbush zombies:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpbLXGiANfE

Pro Era:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fg08Hjwdo0

The Underachievers:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=205K9Pim2oE


----------



## Bill

Merged with the hip hap discussion tred


----------



## Dunno

Mr.Dearborn said:


> Just wondering if anyone is as obsessed with the new rap movement out of new york as i am? I'm from the land of country and its hard to find people with relatable music taste. Here's a few of the song's I keep in my rotation:
> 
> Flatbush zombies:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpbLXGiANfE
> 
> 
> Pro Era:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fg08Hjwdo0
> 
> The Underachievers:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=205K9Pim2oE



Liking the first two..nice chill beats


----------



## Kenickie

2 CHAINZ UGLY SOBBING OVER 2CHAINZ

_i was in the trap, while you was on myspace!!_

FUCK I LOVE 2CHAINZ


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad




----------



## TheRapperGoneBad




----------



## sober4david

*Rapper with meaning not this pop bs. Nigga*

Some there some good rap out there bust the problem is most of it is about twenty years old jayz first album was genius nas illmatic what happened i would love your playlist of music thats real has heart or music that deals with great ambition not just bs Allready one my list all the good old shit new artist is extrwmly limted but i like kendrick and ...


----------



## Dunno

check the hip hop thread


----------



## Dunno




----------



## Dunno




----------



## Dunno

Can't find the video Inspectah deck - Fiction


----------



## Dunno




----------



## Dunno




----------



## fallout




----------



## Bill

sober4david said:


> Some there some good rap out there bust the problem is most of it is about twenty years old jayz first album was genius nas illmatic what happened i would love your playlist of music thats real has heart or music that deals with great ambition not just bs Allready one my list all the good old shit new artist is extrwmly limted but i like kendrick and ...





Dunno said:


> check the hip hop thread



That would be a great place for this kind of discussuion
Merged


----------



## Dunno

Originally Posted by sober4david

Some there some good rap out there bust the problem is most of it is about twenty years old jayz first album was genius nas illmatic what happened i would love your playlist of music thats real has heart or music that deals with great ambition not just bs Allready one my list all the good old shit new artist is extrwmly limted but i like kendrick and ...

 I understand what you are saying...sort of...But not gonna even start cbf typin..but..This has heart or ambition?





Classic


----------



## Dunno




----------



## nick who?

Dunno said:


> Originally Posted by sober4david



This whole cd was a game changer in my opinion



And am i the only one here completely obsessed with Childish Gambino? Dude is a mastermind.


----------



## Dunno

nick who? said:


> This whole cd was a game changer in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> And am i the only one here completely obsessed with Childish Gambino? Dude is a mastermind.



just checked him out Na!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

public enemy no. 1 = illest tracks 

current fav





dat bass


----------



## Dunno




----------



## Dunno




----------



## Dunno




----------



## ColtDan




----------



## TheAgnostic

Earl Sweatshirt is my personal favorite right now his last album Doris was fire. IMO kendrick is the best in the game right now maad city was one of the best put together albums I've ever heard. My other favorites are Asap Rocky, Childish Gambino, Logic, Nas, school boy Q and and Odd future


----------



## Dunno

ColtDan said:


>



Rugged's verse is classical!

Last PE track for the thread....maybe...ha


----------



## HCL

Industrial hip hop! (Sort of)


----------



## Dunno




----------



## Dunno




----------



## Dunno




----------



## Dunno




----------



## ColtDan




----------



## Max Power

nick who? said:


> Dude is a mastermind.



Whoa, easy there.


----------



## Mr.Dearborn

[video=youtube_share;Lmttgal_nwk]http://youtu.be/Lmttgal_nwk[/video]


----------



## treezy z

for those who listen to non-boom bap shit this shit is ill. i only looked at the past couple pages, is this thread exclusively old-school/underground or something?


----------



## dwamn

any tech n9ne fans?


----------



## Mr.Dearborn

This song is fire.


----------



## DBoyMakaveli

Haaaaard as fuuuck. %) The realest who has eva done it.

[video=youtube_share;9tdcUV-_b40]http://youtu.be/9tdcUV-_b40[/video]


----------



## JoeTheStoner

treezy z said:


> for those who listen to non-boom bap shit this shit is ill. i only looked at the past couple pages, is this thread exclusively old-school/underground or something?


i think durk is the most talented out of chi


----------



## nick who?

Lol, Anyone here know the based god? TYBG


----------



## coelophysis

dwamn said:


> any tech n9ne fans?



I loved Anghellic and Absolute Power but I never really listened to any of his other albums. Those two albums bring up fond memories though.
Nice username, haha. Jyuh!


----------



## shimazu




----------



## subotai

lol a. wiggins

corey brewer 2.0






much respekt for camron, first person to give rondo a shout out at least that i heard


----------



## f33lg00d

Do u guys like this beat I made?

http://m.soundcloud.com/drip-nixon/pill-heads

I've got a ton I haven't upload, just want some honest opinions cuz everybody I've shown liked it but theyre my friends.


----------



## dwamn

tech n9ne is the most talented rapper ever


----------



## f33lg00d

Ain't no best. Even so there's plenty of rappers with a more sophisticated style and insightful ideas and concepts, than tech.


----------



## subotai

f33lg00d said:


> Do u guys like this beat I made?
> 
> http://m.soundcloud.com/drip-nixon/pill-heads
> 
> I've got a ton I haven't upload, just want some honest opinions cuz everybody I've shown liked it but theyre my friends.



from like 40 seconds to 55 seconds there was some resemblance of an instrumental. I'm not even sure what the rest of it was tbh. Not saying it was bad really, just dont wtf I just listened to...


----------



## dwamn

tech can spit like no one else ever has or will


----------



## subotai

besides being entirely subjective id disagree. tech n9ne is probably your favorite rapper if you just graduated high school but are totally super mature for your age

most people like him simply because when they ask other people about him they say "never listened to him"

oooo, that hipster shit mmmmm

call me crazy, but im an instrumental type of person so Tech N9ne was always just kinda.... "yeah hes alright...'


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## f33lg00d

My fav track atm 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kHqKKBMF1cc


----------



## subotai

this song got stuck in my head real bad yesterday. Im talking like highest Defcon level of being stuck in my head. anyone who says they hate Kanye must not realize he was a producer first, then became a rapper because being a rapper is easy as fuck in all honesty especially when youre on good terms with Jay Z


----------



## f33lg00d

subotai said:


> Not saying it was bad really, just dont wtf I just listened to...



Thanks for input, I want ppl to have a lil wtf when they listen to my ish.


----------



## subotai

if I had a keyboard I would make instrumentals all the time but I always wind up spending the money on drugs


----------



## dwamn

i've been listening to tech since 94 and he's style is unmatched by any other rapper


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## gh0stmAn

*Hip-Hop/Rap Classics*

Yo so I need some good recommendations of some good 90's style classic rap song suggestions. I want to make a good mp3 CD for myself and need some suggestions!! Post any good 90s style rap/hip-hop (even if its new and has that 90's vibe or just good underground stuff)

Right now I'm listening to this: Arrested Development - Mr. Wendal 

Song 2: Souls of Mischief - Tour Stories

Song 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piOlrahX6es got it going tonight.
Song 4: Souls of Mischief - Cab Fair


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## subotai

thought this song was a lot better than that "Stoner" song but thats just me


----------



## f33lg00d

Colt you keep postin bomb songs I haven't heard in a while keeps it up


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## subotai

best Royce / Premier song imo, even if its just a remix


----------



## Nicklazz

the best. nuff said.


----------



## subotai

lol you post a song that is mostly Outlawz and just go "nuff said" like its gonna cement jack shit

best west coast rapper, and thats about it imo


----------



## f33lg00d

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJHWx-zurKg


----------



## Bill

^ Utse next time pal
Merged


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## Okami

^ Man I loathe to see the trend of a photo of a hot girl being the background to songs move from shitty house music to hip hop especially when the album art to that album is pretty nice.

Anyway, some local shit a guy I know is in voodoo collective that this MC is in and they opened up for the fours and it was fucking sick. This is a new tune by one of them and it's fucking quintessential britsh hip hop I would recommend everyone give it a listen.

https://soundcloud.com/voodoo-collective/voodoo-collective-mc-kashmir-ft-bong-slow-motion


----------



## ColtDan

House music is good but i agree, no need for that pic on that song. wicked i'll check that soundcloud track out


----------



## dwamn

too short was a boss in the 90's


----------



## Dunno




----------



## Tryptamino

I know it's been established, but how great was Madvillainy?

[video=youtube_share;ewc1hixzYPY]http://youtu.be/ewc1hixzYPY[/video]

It was pretty great.


----------



## treezy z

marsmellow said:


> Anyone like Esham? I love KKKill the Fetus, but the rest seems like garbage to me. Agree?



esham got maybe 10 or so tracks i like but the rest is straight trash IMO


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ muy bueno. use to bump that shit like crazy when it dropped. came at the right time, was feelin bored and then that dropped, restored my faith sorta.


----------



## Siccness909

Operation: Doomsday is one of my favorite albums ever.


----------



## Tryptamino

Here's another experimental hip hop one for ya

[video=youtube_share;ldRhniqAI6s]http://youtu.be/ldRhniqAI6s[/video]


----------



## f33lg00d

Did anyone else find the new deltron album disappointing?

What do you guys think of riff raff? I love the dude, he's hilarious! Not the most complex rapper but so catchy and comedic. Most serious heads ik think he sucks though, but they just can't appreciate ignant club tracks.

Edit: madvilliany is my ish, I analyze the lyrics of one track for an English class. That teacher also was the first to accuse me of being high, I was on zanies and feigned being offended. I used to day drink and smoke often then though, I was just to smooth. I also quoted eyedea in the last paper I did that was the decider if I passed or not.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

deltron 3030 has great sentimental value. event 2 i recall streaming from pitchfork and didn't listen to it again. tbh i didn't really give it a chance, but if something doesn't grab me in the first 20-30 seconds i move on + its rare for a hip hop album to impress me lately =/ it still happens just not frequently like back in the day =/

riff raff is fascinating in a way like just where he fits in hip hop culture for this generation. i remember him on that mtv show g's to gents lol. his rapping skills have improved and he hustles hard. my fav.


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## dwamn

hungry hustler is one of afromans funniest songs


----------



## f33lg00d

I'm drunk as fuck

Tupac drunk freestyle (the song untouchable is derivative of it)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-IpeU-aWvs


----------



## Siccness909

Riff raff is terrible. Anyone getting IllmaticXX next week when it drops? I'm going to just to support Nas, got some dope remixes on.it though.


----------



## f33lg00d

Oh yeah man those alt versions of illmatic songs all rock


----------



## Okami

Some early Jam Baxter verses


----------



## Zerrr

gh0stmAn said:


> Yo so I need some good recommendations of some good 90's style classic rap song suggestions. I want to make a good mp3 CD for myself and need some suggestions!! Post any good 90s style rap/hip-hop (even if its new and has that 90's vibe or just good underground stuff)
> 
> Right now I'm listening to this: Arrested Development - Mr. Wendal
> 
> Song 2: Souls of Mischief - Tour Stories
> 
> Song 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piOlrahX6es got it going tonight.
> Song 4: Souls of Mischief - Cab Fair



Last Emperor, Wu-Tang, C.L Smooth, Black Thought(the roots), Del, Ahmad, Jedi Mind Tricks, Black Star, The Pharcyde..


----------



## LuGoJ

So many good tracks from the 90's. First time i heard this track was on a Canibus VS DMX tape someone gave me back in 98, i smoked some great blueberry and completely got lost in the track when it came on. Canibus has the best verse IMHO but that's the case for most of the track he is featured. Never understood why people hate on him so much.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

TheRealNAS Yeah, I'm sure man. At least once a year, a fan will tell me that one of my albums helped them find a reason to not commit suicide and to go on. That's powerful. I'm humbled. And it scares the shit out of me too.

http://www.reddit.com/r/Music/comments/233t3x/i_am_nas_amaa/


----------



## slortaone

does anyone here fuck with battle rap? 

kotd, url, uw etc?


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Been listening to a lot of Snoop Dogg's Doggystyle album. that west coast flow


----------



## ColtDan

Just made this


----------



## HCL

This guy has put out his share of mediocre songs, and his rhymes could use a tune-up. That said, he has the energy and narrative abilities to make good music when he wants to.











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EskDPXzA-cM


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## subotai

this was the first Meek Mill song I heard and I swear he used to go by the name Meek Millz, or maybe that was just a screw up from people saying "Meek Mill's ____"

idk


----------



## subotai

finally remembered what these dudes rap names were so why not give them a shout out with the amount of other shit ive dumped in here. I thought the hook was actually pretty good on this track. funny ass mofos irl


----------



## jenny_23

ColtDan said:


> Just made this


  that was pretty awesome!


----------



## Christ

Shhyyyaaa


----------



## HCL

subotai said:


> this was the first Meek Mill song I heard and I swear he used to go by the name Meek Millz, or maybe that was just a screw up from people saying "Meek Mill's ____"
> 
> idk



This was the first song I ever heard him on. I still think it's one of his better verses. It also perfectly demonstrates why he's a better rapper than Rick Ross: he actually puts some emotion into his songs.

But then I heard "Work". :/





"Young'n only 13 with a snub in his fleece / Even though his heart's cold, he in love with the heat / See the high in his eyes, hear the slugs in his speech / From the bottom out of Philly, I emerge from the east""


----------



## HCL

look at this work of genius

yay rhyming curse words with themselves


----------



## subotai

I remember when Flamers 2.5 came out and everyone was all like


*NSFW*: 










this and make em say were hot though


----------



## RoboRobot

Sleepy Tree said:


> Was wondering if anyone else was an E&A fan and had had a chance to listen to the new album. Definitely an interesting mix of Hip-Hop/Industrial/Punk/Alt, I suppose do to the break in between this album and E&A (5 years). I believe he also fronted a rock band during this time, which would explain a lot.
> 
> Here's the first single off the album - Junk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XOa8eaTZuo&feature=channel
> 
> Also check out Smile and the title track By the Throat.
> 
> I'm going to be going to their show at Bottom of the Hill in SF on the tenth, anyone here seen them live? Good show? Better on the cd? Can't really imagine that being the case but some phenomenal bands suck live. So yeah, let's hear it for Eyedea and Abilities folks.



SO WEIRD! I saw this thread, and IMMEDIATELY clicked on it to post about Eydea and Abilities!
lol first sentence I read is mentioning them.

I know this was originally posted in 2010 though, when Michael Larsen (eyedea) was still alive :/
Im so envious you went to their show!

Oh, and for my opinion on the album, By the Throat was amazing, a great experimental hip hop album.
Just like all of his albums, they all have their own vibe and so inspiring.


----------



## deadphotos

Eyedea and Abilities - sick talent.
Grieves - even more sick talent
Atmosphere - ^..
Rhymesayers for the win, I've never gotten into Meek/Kanye/Jay Z..
Lyrical ability and emotional dexterity in hip hop keeps me coming back.
I used to be a big FV fan, however most of their artists have released 'let down' sub-par albums in the last few years.
I'll still with classic Em, MMLP2 was great - one of the best album releases in 2013 obviously.
For 2014, I feel Grieves album Winter & the Wolves charts pretty high in terms of quality music..


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## ColtDan




----------



## darxiide

*Labyrinth Zone Act 1*

*Labyrinth Zone Act 1*







SIC ILL makes his latest viral masterpiece inspired by _"Sonic The Hedgehog"_


*SIC ILL - Labyrinth Zone Act 1*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22eeZneaGNY


----------



## Bill

You can discuss Labyrinth Zone Act 1 all you want here


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## Okami

subotai said:


>



Bizarre as fuck, but I dig it.


----------



## Okami




----------



## f33lg00d

Eh not impressed by SIC ILL, nerdcore cats have been doin better stuff like that for a while.

Like random's megaman album 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T40f8eWavYo


----------



## subotai

love the instrumental for this


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## bluelighte

http://www.ozhiphop.com/forum/viewthread.?ltid=145756


----------



## bluelighte

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlcJ0dhZ9CQ


----------



## bluelighte

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u30xq1tXTE
This


----------



## bluelighte

bluelighte said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u30xq1tXTE
> This




Quote


----------



## bluelighte

Das Efx - Real hip hop


----------



## bluelighte

NAS - NAS is like


----------



## subotai

the last time I listened to this song I was at the peak of an MDMA roll and it more or less ruined anything by Chubb Rock for me ever again. Not because I really dislike him or anything, idk I just dont know if Im ever gonna get THAT into a Chubb Rock verse ever again in my life.

and for some reason this video on youtube is quiet as shit, when this song is loud the beat fucxkin bumps

I just cant get that into anything 3rd Bass anymore

can not play with him. can not win with him. can not coach with him

can't do it


----------



## subotai

I can only deal with Grand Puba in small doses tbh but I really fuck with this instrumental


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## subotai

RIP Lex Luger

haven't heard a legit song by him in over a year now and now he's working on trying to pioneer some kind of trap/step/dub/rap combo whatever you want to call it.

only took people this long to realize they weren't listening to this shit because of Waka Flocka. BMF started a whole new trend of rap instrumentals, I just dont see his trap shit doing that again

RIP (in a he's not dead kind of way)






Gucci Mane > Waka

all day


----------



## Dunno




----------



## Dunno




----------



## HCL




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ so good.

_I'm the N the A to the S-I-R
And If I wasn't, I must've been Escobar
You know the kid got his chipped tooth fixed hair parted with a
Barber's preciseness, Bravehearted for life, it's
The return of the Golden Child, son of a blues player
So who are you, player? Y'all awaited the true savior_

*this a better battle.


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## ColtDan

1 minute onwards.... love this


----------



## PerfectDisguise

^ Awesome


----------



## HCL

Someone should get on a really big beat and rap about doing a whole bunch of meth. Something like (in rhyme form, obviously) "Now I can have sex and deal drugs for four days at a time!". Just the biggest, most overblown street rap song ever. And then, after a sleepless week of selling crack and blowing people's heads off, they go crazy and have to be temporarily locked in a mental institution, where they suffer a fatal heart attack.

They could call it "We Tweakin'".


----------



## FuckWithRaw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za4y08VOreo&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

One if my favorite EPs ever


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ its pretty good, i use to be heavy into his shit back in the day with swollen members.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Hell yeah swollen was the shit. Everything up to black magic is sick and then black magic might be my favorite album ever.


----------



## subotai

after extensive research and development

1. notorious big
2. nas
3. gza
4. lord finesse
5. big l
6. krs one
7. meek mill
8. kool g rap
9. fabolous
10. camron
11. scientifik
12. 50 cent
13. jadakiss
14. az
15. edo g
16. tupac
17. prodigy
18. royce da'59
19. buckshot
20. guru
21. rakim
22. jay z
23. kanye west
24. dolla
25. one be lo


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## f33lg00d

Top 5 dead or alive ain't no best

In no particular order: eyedea, kool keith, nas, mos def, guru


----------



## testube

*New Video: Substance Abuse feat. Sadat X "Three Sheets to the Wind"*


----------



## Bill

Merged


----------



## JoeTheStoner

top 5 hmm...

pac. i always think of him as more than just an mc/rapper. his mother being a black panther def had a big influence. very militant minded.

big. rhymes/flow so smooth.

nas. lyrics and content. joints like "one mic" heck he coulda just dropped illmatic and be considered one of the best.

jay. imo after black album his stuff has been boring put everything prior is classic. resonable doubt i put up there with great albums like illmatic.

rakim. perhaps the most skilled lyricist to ever do it. influenced many.

peep this.


----------



## granddeception2

Back in my day I had none of this. I waited Saturday night's I think it was 12 I think. PBS 106.7fm. Hosted by Kristy then later on Bias B & Stewie. Recording the shows on my tape 

player calling up requests there were shoutouts n all that dat. Hip Hop wasn't even popular then (mainstream wasn't) neither was r&b. They had a show before steppin2 the AM hosted by DJ C & The one & only Mama LIsa...Before R&B was popular....shout outs. Back in the days I'm not a kid anymore but somedays I sit & wish sit and wish I was I was a kid again .
Stupid phone where's my bloody Nokia5110 not this new garbage iPhone iPod iTunes iPad ffs what's happening to the world.


----------



## subotai

the first time I even listened to a known rap show was the Come Up Show on friday night. it was the first time I ever heard Santos, and pretty much the only time Ive ever really enjoyed his rhymes tbh


----------



## granddeception2

Will check out those 2 videos soon. My top ten list I can't pick. 
But jay was good for writing Kim's verse on big momma thang.
n
Top live performers you have seen.

Number 1. KRS ONE. Hands down!
2. pUblic Enemy always put on a great show except this yr Flav didn't do his Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaa Boooooooiiiiiiiiiiiii. But got clock & vinyl signed & 
would not sell them for any money. 
3. Immortal Technique. 
4. Cypress Hill still good live a lot of energy from b real. 
5. premier & Pete rock ...good show but disappointed premo didn't play more of his stuff. 
6. Das Efx expected a lot more but their not in their prime no more.
7. Tech9ne when he first came to the country..Luniz were on the bill for a 2nd time? 
Techn9ne I'd never heard of him at that time. Last act on stage. Awesome! 
Snoop in 96???? First time to the country. In his prime awesome.. now his fuckin terrible.
DMX in his prime ...pretty damn good climbing the speakers security looked worried as Fuck holding them. Unfortunately now his ADDICTIONS he is not too well. 
WU TANG --I don't rate them at all..
The rest I've seen either I forgot or certain promoters lol fucked it up.


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## itchyscratchy

granddeception2 said:


> Back in my day I had none of this. I waited Saturday night's I think it was 12 I think. PBS 106.7fm. Hosted by Kristy then later on Bias B & Stewie. Recording the shows on my tape
> 
> player calling up requests there were shoutouts n all that dat. Hip Hop wasn't even popular then (mainstream wasn't) neither was r&b. They had a show before steppin2 the AM hosted by DJ C & The one & only Mama LIsa...Before R&B was popular....shout outs. Back in the days I'm not a kid anymore but somedays I sit & wish sit and wish I was I was a kid again .
> Stupid phone where's my bloody Nokia5110 not this new garbage iPhone iPod iTunes iPad ffs what's happening to the world.


Shiiit I can go back even further......McDonalds brick phones $1.00 a min.  bud.


----------



## subotai

its funny how DMX and K Solo beefed and now theyre both crackheads

honestly, Ill take K Solo

DMX is more of just a crazy looking dude with a loud voice, Solo told stories

not saying I dislike DMX though, just to be clear











^^^Erick Sermon beat^^^


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## subotai

this song is pretty funny too, beat is more just background noise, this is all about the lyrics.






_and when the door opened up..... IN CAME THE RHYME!_

probably the climax of the song imo

I like how they let the instrumental play out for a bit before the song is over. really makes you go "the fuck did I just listen to? rewind that"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

damn this is a shame. i was a fan of caddy ron battles. dude has kids and is now shooting heroin mid battle now =/ what they do for views smh


----------



## subotai

tony d beat

lol it says it right on the picture dont mind me


----------



## cj

Top 5 no particular order. Outkast,eyedea,kanye west,eminem,biggie


----------



## subotai

I think of the piano riff every time someone brings up smoking a blunt. just another RBX song really, but the topic is right I guess. kind of feel like High Powered was a better instrumental but theyre close enough






fuck it, my favorite Dr Dre song doesnt even include Dr Dre, figure that one out...


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## f33lg00d

crimsonjunk said:


> Top 5 no particular order. Outkast,eyedea,kanye west,eminem,biggie


You can't pick outcast unless u wanna call this a top 6, big boi or andre


----------



## subotai

^
whoa, called the fuck out :D

I think it'd be pretty cool to have High Powered play every time I entered and exited a building

might get complicated when revolving doors are thrown into the mix, not my problem tbh.

listening to: early kanye shit


----------



## JackiePeyton

This thread is awesome. I totally suck at classic rap in songpop. My opponents know to use it against me. These songs are totally ones I see and now all together I can study them and win! Guru however always pops up under Acid Jazz. I like the sound of Guru but never listened much. Definately on my list of things to do. Reminds me of Roots Manuva
[video=youtube_share;wbuSdXKtJX4]http://youtu.be/wbuSdXKtJX4[/video]


----------



## subotai

Guru was good at describing things with his words but sometimes it seemed like he was too monotone. not that other rappers really changed emotion a lot either, but at least like a little bit. your voice really is like 1/4th of your rapping ability imo and its the one thing you cant really change. 

just ask AZ why he was never as big as Nas or Scientifik why he was never big period or Meek Mill why he can say the same phrases over and over again but it still sounds catchy.

its the voice, which is another reason why I feel Tupac and Biggie arent even close tbh. I cant even understand half of what Tupac is saying sometimes, I never thought that when Biggie rapped.

Sadat X says some funny shit, no way would I want to listen to one of his cds start to finish

Lil Wayne sounds like a teenager and thusly is not taken seriously by most people except those who hate him

Currensy is a better rapper than Lil Wayne but sounds like he has marbles in his mouth

Kool G Rap is one of the few who was able to turn a less than desirable voice into success but his was more of a lisp than anything so when you rap fluidly enough its not as noticeable

MF Doom always sounds like he's rapping in the opposite direction and just randomly..... trails off lower and lower in volume sometimes...


----------



## Melvinsparks901707

DITC!!! Anything from NY from the early to late 90s is gonna be dope due to that Pete Rock, Prince Paul, DJ Premiere etc....


----------



## Melvinsparks901707

KRS reminds me of the Lebron James of rap-although KRS isn't my favorite or the best lyricist, he lives by that "no mistakes allowed" way of rapping


granddeception2 said:


> Will check out those 2 videos soon. My top ten list I can't pick.
> But jay was good for writing Kim's verse on big momma thang.
> n
> Top live performers you have seen.
> 
> Number 1. KRS ONE. Hands down!
> 2. pUblic Enemy always put on a great show except this yr Flav didn't do his Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaa Boooooooiiiiiiiiiiiii. But got clock & vinyl signed &
> would not sell them for any money.
> 3. Immortal Technique.
> 4. Cypress Hill still good live a lot of energy from b real.
> 5. premier & Pete rock ...good show but disappointed premo didn't play more of his stuff.
> 6. Das Efx expected a lot more but their not in their prime no more.
> 7. Tech9ne when he first came to the country..Luniz were on the bill for a 2nd time?
> Techn9ne I'd never heard of him at that time. Last act on stage. Awesome!
> Snoop in 96???? First time to the country. In his prime awesome.. now his fuckin terrible.
> DMX in his prime ...pretty damn good climbing the speakers security looked worried as Fuck holding them. Unfortunately now his ADDICTIONS he is not too well.
> WU TANG --I don't rate them at all..
> The rest I've seen either I forgot or certain promoters lol fucked it up.


----------



## subotai

KRS One has a cool voice, so that's like 1/4th of it by my calculations

if he had more consistent production I enjoyed he would be in my top 5. not really his fault, but kind of is at the same time


----------



## subotai




----------



## JackiePeyton

What about Warren G? Regulate?
Smoooth
[video=youtube_share;1plPyJdXKIY]http://youtu.be/1plPyJdXKIY[/video]


----------



## JackiePeyton

Or Iced T[video=youtube_share;KP0OaUOQGCg]http://youtu.be/KP0OaUOQGCg[/video]


----------



## JackiePeyton

[video=youtube_share;RzI9VQUHJkU]http://youtu.be/RzI9VQUHJkU[/video]
Kill pride, I hurt feelins, lol


----------



## subotai

that chick is possibly the most obnoxious female rapper ive ever heard and not nearly hot enough to warrant her shitty musical ability

what happened TI? you had Meek Mill signed and then fucked everything up by going to jail and having a reality show






damn this beat and bus stations, lol


----------



## JackiePeyton

^I think she is pretty f-ing hot. What does it freaking take?


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT




----------



## ColtDan




----------



## JackiePeyton

^Loved the feel of that song


----------



## subotai

Nurseebol said:


> ^I think she is pretty f-ing hot. What does it freaking take?



she tries way too hard to look like Nicki Minaj who tries way too hard to look like Lil Kim who was the actual trendsetter. nice body, nice makeup crew, thats all i gotta say about her


----------



## f33lg00d

subotai said:


> Guru was good at describing things with his words but sometimes it seemed like he was too monotone. not that other rappers really changed emotion a lot either, but at least like a little bit. your voice really is like 1/4th of your rapping ability imo and its the one thing you cant really change.


Guru did call himself the "king of the monotone"


----------



## subotai

damn thats some rare footage of Scientifik in the beginning. anyone can sound hot over this beat imo. Edo G was on some other shit when he was with Sci

now if only someone could give a concrete answer on how he died exactly... a murder-suicide seems kind of farfetch'd. 

RIP, one of the most underrated rappers to ever do it

and he had one of the truest and sickest lines ive ever heard at least
_
and if you aint shit to you
__who the hell you gonna be somethin to?_






rockin the Fila gear lol, you can tell he didnt give a fuck


----------



## JackiePeyton




----------



## f33lg00d

WOH - curren$y, styles p, and Harry fraud

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QJE-BYHCzUs

Harry's one of my favorite producer still in the game


----------



## subotai




----------



## Effect

been digging this track for a while and came up on my shuffle playlist this morning and decided to share with you guys who appreciate the classic sounding stuff. Let me know what you guys think...

[video=youtube_share;JdmkteBTmDc]http://youtu.be/JdmkteBTmDc[/video]

Anyone got any suggestions for me?


----------



## Myxomatosis

Been getting back into some hip-hop lately.

"Analyze" by Sharpshooters






"Hellucination" by Smif-N-Wessun


----------



## subotai

man if an instrumental could describe how i feel right now. I flip flop between Premier and Pete Rock as my favorite producer but the more I think about it

it's definitely Pete Rock








subotai said:


> just ask AZ why he was never as big as Nas



oh right now I remember

its the voice


----------



## ColtDan




----------



## Kenickie

man it's summer so it's time for some CLASSIC WAYNE yo


----------



## ColtDan

No lol


----------



## Kenickie

fuck yeah. wayne was cool as fuck before white people showed up. he was putting out a mixtape like every day during the katrina years, shit was tighter than a twelve year old. and weird as hell. god he was so awesome. white people ruin everything.


----------



## Kenickie

also katrina. shit really went down hill once he moved to miami permanently.


----------



## ColtDan

50 seconds onwards....


----------



## JoeTheStoner

carter V is gonna be wayne at his best.












gonna need to sleep some before fireworks and do it all over again


----------



## subotai

top 5 one-hit wonders of the past 5 years

5. Trinidad James
4. Asap Rocky
3. Sage the Gemini
2. Cash Out
1. Rich Homie Quan


----------



## granddeception2




----------



## granddeception2




----------



## LuGoJ

granddeception2 said:


>



Lived on Non Phixion and other NY underground during the 90's. 

My contribution to this thread. Always a huge summer song in my house. 







Can't believe this shit came out 2002, feels just like yesterday. Nostalgic song for me, life seemed so much easier back then


----------



## Lackasham

*Who is the best in the rap game?*

Simple question, who is the best in the rap game currently?


----------



## Lackasham

My picks for artists in contention:
Kendrick Lamar
Earl Swearshirt
Chance the Rapper
Flatbush Zombies
Clipping


----------



## granddeception2

Rap or Hip Hop?


----------



## Lackasham

Both I suppose as I personally can't differentiate


----------



## Kenickie

in b4 backpack rappers


----------



## treezy z

granddeception2 said:


> Rap or Hip Hop?



sick of this shit.


----------



## Pharcyde

Kenickie said:


> in b4 backpack rappers



This


----------



## cj

Kenickie said:


> in b4 backpack rappers



Good thing you where quick about it.
Brother Ali I have been hooked on this guy for a few months. He has a really smooth flow and highly intelligent lyrics that I can really get behind. I usually find most political rap to be a bit sophomoric but his song "Letter To My Country Men" hits all the right notes for me on that level. His whole album "Mourning In America Dreaming In Color" is fire. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Max Power

Kenickie said:


> in b4 backpack rappers


inb4 your latest "Trinidad James" flavor-of-the-week.


----------



## Corazon

action bronson

there's a handful of guys i check for

at this point I basically like the beats over the lyrics but these guys come up with some good lyrics that aren't overdone with the drug kingpin cliches or dumb gangsta psuedo-knowledge. 

Rick Ross has some quality shit, especially if i don't focus on the lyrical content.


----------



## Lackasham

The group I've been on most lately is clipping. They are so off the wall beat wise but the delivery and lyrics are pretty incredible


----------



## Kenickie

c'mon now max. i'd never say someone like that was the 'best' at the 'rap game', ever. plus everyone's favorite flavor right now is not to my taste.

op is looking for someone to fight about kanye or nas or someone else.


----------



## Droppersneck

Easily Tu pac imho


Kenickie you should post in TL more girl.


----------



## Lackasham

Droppersneck said:


> Easily Tu pac imho


 if we are going old school I got Biggie over Pac 


Kenickie; I didn't mention any of those names and I'm more trying to see who you guys think is hot right now.


----------



## granddeception2

treezy z said:


> sick of this shit.



yer same ere


----------



## granddeception2

It did indeed


----------



## granddeception2

imo


----------



## FlawedByDesign

Despite having alot of truely awful songs, Lupe Fiasco is my current favorite. Songs like "Put You On Game" and " Lamborghini Angels"  make up for all the other bullshit he puts out, his flow is outta this world. Earl Sweatshirt is also   high on the list although he seems to be losing talent with every album.  J Cole has a killer flow accompanied by some impressive word play but struggles with his execution. Hmmm.....Domo Genisis is also up there and of course there is A$AP Rocky and Kendrick Lamar. There was an extremely talented young man named "Dolla" who I believe would be the king if he hadn't passed in 2009 at the age of 22. Lastly there was Big L who like Dolla was so beyond his time that he would no doubt be runnin shit if he was still with us. R.I.P


----------



## Nicholai

Male:  Pharoahe Monch

Female:  Jean Grae


----------



## HierophantJ

I'm West Coast and I'll second Big L fersure. It's lines like "Cause I'm a street genius with a Unique Penis, got more chicks on my dick than you know that speak english" haha! Best today? Drake, NIGGA!​


----------



## Libertin

"...Got fly chicks on my dick that don't even speak English"

Seriously though, are there any currently active rappers worth listening to? I like De La Soul and A Tribe Called Quest c.1996 but I'm not enjoying modern rap whatsoever - it's trash! Isn't it?


----------



## Max Power

Kenickie said:


> plus everyone's favorite flavor right now is not to my taste.


Terrio has been out for awhile tho.


----------



## Bill

Droppersneck said:


> Kenickie you should post in TL more girl.



Kenickie is partial to nemd fucker, piss off m8
Plus she was like the most hated female lounge mod after cotb in history but she took it like a fucking champ and I'll always praise her

Also I'm merging this with teh hirp harp tred


----------



## FlawedByDesign

Libertin said:


> "...Got fly chicks on my dick that don't even speak English"
> 
> Seriously though, are there any currently active rappers worth listening to? I like De La Soul and A Tribe Called Quest c.1996 but I'm not enjoying modern rap whatsoever - it's trash! Isn't it?



They are few and far between but they're out there. As far as mainstream stuff I really like A$AP Rocky and Kendrick Lamar excluding their awful singles like "Fucking Problems". When Lupe Fiasco isn't trying to appeal to teenage girls he is amazing. Before Earl Sweatshirt got with Odd Future he spat straight fire, check out deerskin by sly tendencies(earls' former name). J Cole, Domo Genisis and Curren$y are also worth checking out. Good rap/hip hop is hard to find and when you do come across someone talented, most of the time only half of their songs are good.


----------



## granddeception2

Oh ROXIanne! said:


> Despite having alot of truely awful songs, Lupe Fiasco is my current favorite. Songs like "Put You On Game" and " Lamborghini Angels"  make up for all the other bullshit he puts out, his flow is outta this world. Earl Sweatshirt is also   high on the list although he seems to be losing talent with every album.  J Cole has a killer flow accompanied by some impressive word play but struggles with his execution. Hmmm.....Domo Genisis is also up there and of course there is A$AP Rocky and Kendrick Lamar. There was an extremely talented young man named "Dolla" who I believe would be the king if he hadn't passed in 2009 at the age of 22. Lastly there was Big L who like Dolla was so beyond his time that he would no doubt be runnin shit if he was still with us. R.I.P



Dilla? not heard of dolla


----------



## granddeception2




----------



## granddeception2

Libertin said:


> "...Got fly chicks on my dick that don't even speak English"
> 
> Seriously though, are there any currently active rappers worth listening to? I like De La Soul and A Tribe Called Quest c.1996 but I'm not enjoying modern rap whatsoever - it's trash! Isn't it?



Modern "rap" ? go get yoself the bible son


----------



## JoeTheStoner

posts that start with "i'm surprised there isn't / no one posted" usually make me go ughhhhhhh

BUT I'M SURPRISED NO ONE POSTED THIS YET


----------



## FlawedByDesign

granddeception2 said:


> Dilla? not heard of dolla



I like J dilla alright, he made for a better producer than rapper. Dolla was signed to convict music and was based out of atlanta. Check out "The Miseducation of Dolla" the mixtape released after his death. Dude had some real talent but never got the chance to make it big. Listen to his version of A Rainy Night in Georgia. It is far from his best work but he basically predicts his own death and is shot 3 days later. Some of his earlier stuff wasn't great but considering his young age when  he recorded "miseducation" it is clear that he would be shiting on most rappers if he was still with us.


----------



## subotai

yeah Dolla had a really smooth flow. Not necessarily anything groundbreaking, but he did what he did really good.

out of all the one-off dance hits that came out of rap music over the past 15 years (songs like Laffy Taffy, Shoulder Lean, Pop Lock & Drop It, Teach me how to Dougie, you know the type I'm talking about) I would have to say Walk It Out by DJ Unk was probably the hottest

shufled onto my ipod the other day, still hot. I mean the lyrics are as generic as ever, but I tuned them out a long time ago


----------



## Droppersneck

What is everyones take on the chipmunk auto tune voice used in many rap tunes now


----------



## subotai

lol youre so hung up on that

it's not really as prevalent as you make it out to be


----------



## Droppersneck

I hear it in the ghetto all the time and it makes me laugh. It reminds me of this wig that was trying to strut across a busy road today and some guy saw that he was a huge wig and sped up and honked. Him talking shit to the car made me bust out laughing


----------



## Roger&Me

autotune is a fucking abomination, i think people should be shot in the face for using it

there literally are no circumstances where its use is acceptable, regardless of genre


----------



## ColtDan

Agreed.


----------



## granddeception2

^^^dope


----------



## ArCi

Libertin said:


> Seriously though, are there any currently active rappers worth listening to? I like De La Soul and A Tribe Called Quest c.1996 but I'm not enjoying modern rap whatsoever - it's trash! Isn't it?



Yeah a lot more than there ever was... you just need to be willing to dig for it. You're not going to find anything good in mainstream.. but it's like that with any genre

Subotai is part of the reason there is so much shitty hip hop these days, every song he posts is absolute shit. Problem is my generation is a bunch of retards on adhd medication and can only focus on the beat of a song, and cool sound effects get them excited. they don't care about lyrics

even if you don't like rap, I doubt you would dislike this song
this is how rap is suppose to sound


----------



## f33lg00d

Y'all be close minded as fuck


----------



## zyrow

*Zion I - the realest*

Some more real modern hip hop:


----------



## Corazon

The new Statik Selektah album is crazy.  Good beats. Good MCs (oldschool and new school). 


*Tracklist*:   check it out
1. What Goes Around (Ft. Lil Fame & Ea$y Money)
2. Carry On (Ft. Joey Bada$$ &* Freddie Gibbs*)
3. The Thrill Is Back (Ft. *Styles P & Talib Kweli*)
4. The Imperial (Ft. *Action Bronson, Royce Da 5’9 & Black Thought*)
5. All The Way (Pimp Hop) (Ft. *Snoop Dogg*, Wais P, Ransom & Charl...
6. Back For You (Ft. *Dilated Peoples*)
7. Alarm Clock (Ft. Ab-Soul, Jon Connor & Logic)
8. My Time (Ft. Black Dave, CJ Fly, Nyck Caution & Josh Xantus)
9. Fugazi Introducing Sincere
10. Long Time (Ft. *Action Bronson*)
11. Drunk & High (Ft. *Noreaga*, Termanology & REKS)
12. The Chopper (Ft. Jon Connor & Ransom)
13. Down Like This (Ft. Sheek Louch, *Pharoahe Monch* & Crooked I)
14. Slum Villain (Ft. Joey Bada$$)
15. Heltah Selektah (Ft. *Sean Price* & Rock)
16. Overdose (Ft. B-Real & JFK)
17. Something To Cry For (Ft. Boldy James)
18. Rise Above (Ft. Astro & Dessy Hinds)
19. Get Away (Ft. Joe Scudda & Colin Munroe)
20. God Knows (Ft. *Bun B*, Jared Evan & *POS of De La Soul*)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ it's dope no doubt, i dunno why i have a hard time checkin for statik...

been bumpin this shit all night


----------



## Abject




----------



## JoeTheStoner

legend in two games like im pee wee kirkland. classic.






oh, browsing some ol beats i made. added clipse vocals =)


----------



## Max Power

Consider my raw demeanor the icing on the cake.


----------



## dankplantgrower

*Any good underground hip hop artist recommendations?*

Hi BLers Im specifically looking for artists that have came out in the past couple years or so in the underground. I got most of the other stuff covered. I also prefer West Coast style but open minded to any really.

I dont know if Im just out of touch or what but seems like Hopsin or Anilyst were the last guys I got hyped about in recent years. I know theres gotta me tons more now I just dont know where to find them really. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Abject




----------



## dankplantgrower

Pretty dope man thanks for the recommendation. Bunch of good lines in there I like the one that punch lines "and I hit the pipe early like a snooze button." I might try to figure out where to download that EP.


----------



## harmacologist

wu tang clan and dr dre.


----------



## dankplantgrower

I love Wu Tang and Dre but they arent underground. Im looking more along the lines of emerging or fairly recent artists on the underground scene that I might be missing out on.


----------



## harmacologist

lol, just a white boy who thinks anyone black rappin' is underground.

here is what I got on my iPod that doesn't get any radio here...

tech n9ne

MF DOOM

Rugged Man

Jedi Mind Tricks

immortal technique


----------



## dankplantgrower

"A white boy who thinks any black rapping is underground" is so inaccurate its not even funny. White underground heads like Brother Ali, Apathy, G Eazy, Classified, The Sandpeople, Aesop Rock, Common Market, Machine Gun Kelly (I could go for days really), etc. are mainstays on my playlists along with countless black ones, race isnt a factor in the slightest, foolish that it was even mentioned. I really dont even think you know whats going on here. If you would have read my posts I was asking for recommendations on emerging or underground hip hop artists from the past couple years. You went off and named a bunch of well known artists, many of whove been on the underground scene for like a decade or even more. Come on dude.


On a lighter note, I recommend any underground heads who are on the lookout for good newer artists, check out Anilyst and Hopsin. "No Mercy" by Anilyst or "Lunch Time Cypher" by Hopsin on Youtube for a taste. Albums are "Syllable Sliding Vol.2" by Anilyst and "Knock Madness" by Hopsin. There was also a collab album recently by Guilty Simpson (of Detroit, pupil of J Dilla) and producer Apollo Brown that is solid. "I Can Do No Wrong" or "Potatoes" on Youtube are bangers off that album.


----------



## harmacologist

"*Any good underground hip hop artist recommendations"

i listed who i think is good.*


----------



## dankplantgrower

Funny you bolded that ^ yet your first recommendations for underground artists were Dr. Dre and Wu Tang. Posts like that suggest you have a tenuous grasp of what underground hip hop actually is. Plus your recommendations are some of the oldest and most well known underground heads which means you didnt actually pay attention to the thread. Anyway Im not criticizing you Im asking for help. Do you know of any "less well known," quality underground rappers that arent popular or famous? Im looking for new or less heard of shit, I know there has to be a ton of it out there I havent heard. I havent kept on top of the underground artists since like 2012-2013 and its time to update my playlist.


----------



## zyrow

Zion I, not sure if they're 'underground', but definitely only known by true hip hop heads.


----------



## Freon

dankplantgrower said:


> Funny you bolded that ^ yet your first recommendations for underground artists were Dr. Dre and Wu Tang. Posts like that suggest you have a tenuous grasp of what underground hip hop actually is. Plus your recommendations are some of the oldest and most well known underground heads which means you didnt actually pay attention to the thread. Anyway Im not criticizing you Im asking for help. Do you know of any "less well known," quality underground rappers that arent popular or famous? Im looking for new or less heard of shit, I know there has to be a ton of it out there I havent heard. I havent kept on top of the underground artists since like 2012-2013 and its time to update my playlist.



Calm down fool he didn't mean anything by it.  I love underground myself listen to Cage Kennylz, Tame One, camu tao.  You live I'm Cali like me so u probably know mac dre, Andre nickatina, brotha lynch hung and the like


----------



## ticking




----------



## JoeTheStoner

great track from sporty t. rip. died after katrina in a fema trailer.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## 421




----------



## ticking




----------



## Mysterie




----------



## ticking




----------



## zyrow

ticking said:


>


  Some stuff people are posting is about as far from underground as you can get, Tyga and T.I.?  Really?  I'm not trying to be a dick but come on.


----------



## zyrow

Mysterie said:


>


  now that's some real shit.


----------



## ticking




----------



## JoeTheStoner

best darn cloud rap beat evar


----------



## DillionisUP

UK hiphop artist Scrufizzer, was featured on Danny Brown's Old album but never got the attention he should have.

If you dig that, here is the above mentioned song, which is his most popular feature thus far.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb9wDASXjGI

*SUPPORT THE UNDERGROUND!*


----------



## Abject




----------



## Bill

This will fit perfect in the mega rap and hirp harp thread


----------



## Abject

hirpity harpity iirc


----------



## Bill

^ Qft naggeh


----------



## Kenickie

The Untold Story of ATL's Rise to the Top of the Rap Game [Full Episode] It needs to be like two hours longer. All this breathy OutKast talk that doesn't go anywhere. Killer Mike up there talking some trill shit. Lil Jon wearing a Bad Brains shirt in like 1996. Wacka Flocka Flame explaining why crunk is punk for black people. Kasim Reed rapping some DJ Shy D rap from 1984. Pretty intense. Totally absent is Gucci Mane or any discussion of Killer Mike's music. Gucci in prison tho.

x-posted to social thread.


----------



## Kenickie

Atlanta CANNOT STOP listening to TUESDAY by ILOVEMAKONNEN. 

It's seriously insane the level of this hype down here right now. That and his other song "I Don't Sell Molly No More." That has some shots of Kenickie & Pander Bear's art organization in it. 

CLUB GOIN' UP, ON A TUESDAY. Besides getting just like ear worm cancer, it's also a great reflection of what is happening to 25 year olds around this country.

"Working graveyard shift, every weekend, ain't got time to go to the club....so I'm up in the club, on a tuesday."

man.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

o0o that tuesday jawn has a dope as beat. i much prefer singin drake of rapping drake.


----------



## Kenickie

it's even better because he's just a fat kid from clayton county. who had to stop selling molly because of the massive ass molly bust in like 2012. who used to be a hairdresser. ugh club going UP. look out the rest of the country. you'll be bumping this shit in a month.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

ha. yea, gotta love the fat kid, skin same color as a cheerio about to blow. good fit for OVO. he use to be a hairdresser ? keeps gettin better. 

love the stage moves 




got that shit stuck in my head. tomorrow is a tuesday =)


----------



## ticking




----------



## 421

Yesterday I heard a song on the radio and the chorus was something like "I tweeked all my money". Kinda R&Bish. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## ticking




----------



## Abject




----------



## 421

French gets the best beats by far.

Wonder what listening to "suicide" chanted over and over again does to your psyche though.


----------



## ticking




----------



## subotai

Atlanta was never on top of the rap game where do they even get that idea

Southern Rap should really just be renamed "Houston and Outkast"

Young Jeezy, Gucci Mane, Wacka Flocka

all just another funny voice on a loud instrumental youd hear before a sporting event

TI was cool in a down period of rap music, aka 2001-2006

your best rapper got shot in Cali and nobody even remembers him (dolla)

only redeeming factor is a quote from one of my friends

"yo I seriously fuck with everything Future DOES RIGHT NOW"

but he aint even a rapper, just a musician really

im seriously laughing at that comment


----------



## f33lg00d

Kenickie said:


> Atlanta CANNOT STOP listening to TUESDAY by ILOVEMAKONNEN.
> 
> It's seriously insane the level of this hype down here right now. That and his other song "I Don't Sell Molly No More." That has some shots of Kenickie & Pander Bear's art organization in it.
> 
> CLUB GOIN' UP, ON A TUESDAY. Besides getting just like ear worm cancer, it's also a great reflection of what is happening to 25 year olds around this country.
> 
> "Working graveyard shift, every weekend, ain't got time to go to the club....so I'm up in the club, on a tuesday."
> 
> man.



Ahhh yeah heard that the first time the other day on a Tuesday my dude whoooop whop


----------



## porkchops

Proclaiming Dolla the best rapper ever from Atlanta is like saying Jeff Garcia is the best ever Eagles' QB.


----------



## ticking




----------



## ticking

421 said:


> French gets the best beats by far.
> 
> Wonder what listening to "suicide" chanted over and over again does to your psyche though.



I wonder what listening to edm Sober does to your psyche


----------



## ticking

those didgeridoo samples add in a few other noises


----------



## ticking

looped over and over again in a dark room locked up SOBER 

Cant edit posts


----------



## 421

Satanic message but I like it.


----------



## Kenickie

subotai said:


> Atlanta was never on top of the rap game where do they even get that idea
> 
> Southern Rap should really just be renamed "Houston and Outkast"
> 
> Young Jeezy, Gucci Mane, Wacka Flocka
> 
> all just another funny voice on a loud instrumental youd hear before a sporting event
> 
> TI was cool in a down period of rap music, aka 2001-2006
> 
> your best rapper got shot in Cali and nobody even remembers him (dolla)
> 
> only redeeming factor is a quote from one of my friends
> 
> "yo I seriously fuck with everything Future DOES RIGHT NOW"
> 
> but he aint even a rapper, just a musician really
> 
> im seriously laughing at that comment



Just "Houston & OutKast"????? You're leaving off a bunch of rappers from everywhere else. Three Six Mafia (Memphis)? Cash Money (New Orleans)? Not to mention the shit tons of rappers just from Atlanta/Mississippi you left off... and the sheer number of producers. Mike Will, Sonny Digital, Metro Boomin', that one dude Jermain Dupri... Everyone comes here for their beats, has second homes here, is always at the Dungeon or wherever. If you can get the girls at Magic City to dance to your songs it's going to be a hit. 

Anyway, your opinion is kind of moot since you consider some of the best years in rap music ever to be a "down period". (Jay - z - The Blueprint, Missy Elliot - Miss E...So Addictive, N.E.R.D. - in search of all came out in 2001, Speakerboxx/Love Below in 2004, plus all those backpack rappers in-between like Cannibal Ox (2001), Immortal Technique (2001), Aesop Rock (200...3?) and Handsome Boy Modeling School (2004.)



porkchops said:


> Proclaiming Dolla the best rapper ever from Atlanta is like saying Jeff Garcia is the best ever Eagles' QB.



_ouch._ it's probably OutKast but Killer Mike....crushes.

Heard "one minute man" a few days ago. That song is like 14 years old and is still fire as fuck. virginia in the house.


----------



## Abject

_I run up in ya mothers' house, take a long shit and leave like "soz I think I got the wrong crib"_


----------



## ColtDan

Apollo Brown & OC


----------



## JoeTheStoner

subotai said:


> your best rapper got shot in Cali and nobody even remembers him (dolla)










Kenickie said:


> Three Six Mafia (Memphis)?


reminded of new gangsta boo. f
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




re. i wake up then listen to this in the shower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









yelawolf, boo and marshall. this song is so dope.


----------



## subotai

I dont even have to defend my opinion you guys just post your way to the truth


----------



## LuGoJ

subotai said:


> I dont even have to defend my opinion you guys just post your way to the truth



blast from the past. We use to listen to stretch and bobbito every week when I was growing up. I have tons of shows recorded on tape somewhere.






QB represent!






(Good EL P freestyle on here, before he got all nerdy)


----------



## foolsgold

[video=youtube_share;sFvoIeSzChs]http://youtu.be/sFvoIeSzChs[/video]


----------



## foolsgold

[video=youtube_share;GubWjIjeaSI]http://youtu.be/GubWjIjeaSI[/video]


----------



## Bill

Listened to Doggystyle the other day for the first time in so long on the way to bowling 
It was fucking awesome


----------



## Raj Twoosh

Freddie Gibbs...reincarnation of 2Pac?  Gangster rap at its' finest.


----------



## lilczey

Anyone know where I can get the new logic album?


----------



## Raj Twoosh

*Amazon*



lilczey said:


> Anyone know where I can get the new logic album?



You can pre-order it from Amazon, probably other places too.  Looks like the release date is Oct. 21st:

http://www.amazon.com/Under-Pressur...12518365&sr=1-1&keywords=logic+under+pressure


----------



## lilczey

Lol I ment for free


----------



## Raj Twoosh

I would think that kind of 'sourcing' is against forum guidelines haha, but the album hasn't leaked and probably won't be available until release.

($kat.ph$) only has the single Under Pressure right now.  Expect the full album Oct. 21st.

However,

*I do not condone such things unless the artist gives express permission*


----------



## lilczey

Raj Twoosh said:


> I would think that kind of 'sourcing' is against forum guidelines haha, but the album hasn't leaked and probably won't be available until release.
> 
> ($kat.ph$) only has the single Under Pressure right now.  Expect the full album Oct. 21st.
> 
> However,
> 
> *I do not condone such things unless the artist gives express permission*


It's actually type weird cuz the album was already released AFAIK logic's own fb says where to get it now.. 

I wasn't thinking about it  being sourcing.. You are 100% correct my man so never mind. 

The kid has released every album prior for free jus kills me that I haven't heard his new one yet..


----------



## subotai

I was walking to get drugs recently and I swear to god I heard this song in a car going by. definitely wasnt the radio. every once in a while you hear music coming out of people's cars that you recognize and iyts like all your stressors just dissapear and you feel at one with yourself. feels good man


----------



## subotai




----------



## Zerrr




----------



## ColtDan




----------



## DrGreenthumb

Sheffield is the new home of Hip Hop. What happened to American rap?


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## Kenickie

Run the Jewels (Killer Mike, El-P) & Gangsta Boo - Love Again (Akinyele Back)

shit that woman is _nasty as fuck._ The whole song is nasty as fuck but damn Gangsta Boo. The whole album just _slays._

_Early_ is boss from this album too. and _Close Your Eyes & Count to Fuck._ I mean the whole damn thing.


----------



## 421

Kenickie said:


> Run the Jewels (Killer Mike, El-P) & Gangsta Boo - Love Again (Akinyele Back)
> 
> shit that woman is _nasty as fuck._ The whole song is nasty as fuck but damn Gangsta Boo. The whole album just _slays._
> 
> _Early_ is boss from this album too. and _Close Your Eyes & Count to Fuck._ I mean the whole damn thing.



Gangsta Boo is pretty much the only woman rapper I like. 

Didn't like that song though. Weird ass beat and yeah nasty in a hypersexual kind of way.


----------



## njirem

Hello folks, i am from The Netherlands, and i just want to share some tracks with you, wich you wont understand, but i you like hiphop, you will like it.
These are from the former group Opgezwolle, from my former hometown, Zwolle, the netherlands, hope you enjoy 


Opgezwolle - Verre oosten






 'Als die mic aan staat'


----------



## Erikmen

Cool! Good music.
 I´ve been to Amsterdam last outtum. 
Couldn´t really understand the language though, despite of knowing some German, it did not help me with Dutch.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rtj2 is so friggin dope. + gangsta boo, love her voice, how she says "yeee ain't know"


----------



## subotai

good album


----------



## Abject

doesn't get much better than this


----------



## JoeTheStoner

no doubt indeed roll that weed


----------



## FlawedByDesign

late to the party but album of the fucking year right here:


----------



## JoeTheStoner

been hearing logic name drop, never checked his music tho. that track is dope.


----------



## mabzie55

Hip hap... Lol


----------



## Abject

hirpity harpity dargity


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i been drivin cadillac since i was 15 years old - pimp c

i been drivin honda accord since i was 15 years old - joethestoner ;p






livemixtapes.com Gangsta Boo & Beatking - Underground Cassette Tape Music


----------



## Max Power

Who down with Pimp Trick Gangsta Clique?


----------



## ticking




----------



## FuckWithRaw

Mac Dre - Something You Should Know: http://youtu.be/zMKPZN5tdlk


----------



## ticking

FuckWithRaw said:


> Mac Dre - Something You Should Know: http://youtu.be/zMKPZN5tdlk


Daswassup we dont luv dem hoez gz up hoez down


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Abject

I peeped the song Ken linked and then wrote off rtj2, I only checked a song or two off rtj... can't believe I slept on this




shit goes hard, made me realise I should be seeking out more current shit


----------



## phatass

small UK hip-hop playlist bestof.... browse and enjoy, starting with "bristols finest"...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJoyjl4e6Yg&list=PL0Rz_w3s4vSRT7Bw0GybPxvwpU1ikSMuy&index=18


----------



## JoeTheStoner

bristol has a dope music scene, original dubstep, portishead...


----------



## greenlightbulb

not in any order just artists I like off the top of my head...

Pro Era 
Black Hippy (Jay rock, Schoolboy Q, Ab-Soul, Kendrick Lamar)
Chance The Rapper
Que
Rae Sremmrud
Meek Mill
A tribe Called Quest
Wu-Tang
J.Cole
earthgang
Nujabes
Young Thug
Metal Fingers / M.F. doom
Deltron 3030
Action Bronson
Tyga
The Game
Mick Jenkins
A$AP Rocky
Dillon Cooper
Nas
NWA
Slaughterhouse (Joe Budden, Crooked I, Rocye Da 5'9, Joell Ortiz)
RiFF RAFF JODY HiGHROLLER
Robb Bank$
King Los
Big L
BIG
probably a lot more I didn't think of.


----------



## Sprout

Eminem's 'Bad Guy' has to be one of the greatest ever released. The lyrics are not just genius, but heartfelt, moving and honest.
I can't stand the whole 'fuck bitches, get money, I'm so gangsta', 40's and weed' bullshit that most of the genre has become.


----------



## greenlightbulb

SproutOnSmack said:


> Eminem's 'Bad Guy' has to be one of the greatest ever released. The lyrics are not just genius, but heartfelt, moving and honest.
> I can't stand the whole 'fuck bitches, get money, I'm so gangsta', 40's and weed' bullshit that most of the genre has become.



only most mainstream rap is bad in the sense you're referring too. There is still a thriving underground US rap scene here that is "Real as fuck"

Mainstream wise I suggest you listen to "the come up" and "friday night lights" by j.cole for proof the mainstream has a little hope left. And "1999" by Joey Bada$$

I mean Ab-Soul named a song "Pineal Gland" after all


----------



## Leegrow

Mac Miller's Faces album reminds me of Good Kid Mad City


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Le Chambre!






More dumb shit...


----------



## bumperboy1

*Fresh New Hip Hop For Weed Smokers World-wide*

Lunatic AKA Nique La Freaque - How Many (Feat. Yung Mike)  WATCH NOW>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoIyk1Q0KNA


----------



## Abject

this belongs in the hip hap thread
apologise to laika and bill


----------



## coelophysis

^ Indeed it does..


----------



## Leegrow

Catchiest song ive heard in a while..


----------



## Nicholai

New MC Lyte?  Mmmmmhmmmmm bitches.


----------



## coelophysis

mabzie55 said:


> Hip hap... Lol



 heh


----------



## Bill

^ Hooo hayyyyy hooooo hayyy


----------



## harmacologist

most of the trash in this thread is so bad that if you load up a full page worth of videos and have em all playing at once is actually nicer noise to listen to.

fuck its so hard to find decent rap that didn't get pressed to vinyl a decade or more ago.


----------



## Abject

wah wah wah I used to be with it, but then they changed what "it" was. Now, what I'm with isn't it, and what's "it" seems weird and scary to me.
if you think nobody is still making raw shit you've just been sleeping too long...

that said I fucking love my 90s rap


----------



## harmacologist

Abject said:


> wah wah wah I used to be with it, but then they changed what "it" was. Now, what I'm with isn't it, and what's "it" seems weird and scary to me.
> 
> that said I fucking love my 90s rap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you think nobody is still making raw shit you've just been sleeping too long... this sounds like it was pulled from the east coast _20 years ago_



are you trying to show me good rap that is new, because both of those are over 10 years old.


----------



## Abject

ya i linked the wrong JMT track hence my edit
and now i have no desire to spoon feed u rap songs


----------



## coelophysis

Shots fired?


----------



## Abject

I'm listening to too much classic ish to fire shots





come at me with ur closed mind






also it's DJ Screws birthday today
can't believe how some the tracks he's chopped and screwed sound originally
blastin that Ps and Qs shit


----------



## FuckWithRaw

greenlightbulb said:


> I mean Ab-Soul named a song "Pineal Gland" after all


I remember when he went on tour a couple years back with schoolboy q for two's release.  Dope ass concert but then I saw an interview with ab saying he had never done dmt it just sounded cool. I gotta say it hurt ha.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Diggin your posts abject. We listen to alot of the same shit.


----------



## phatass

AKALA the UK Immortal technique of sorts, genius knowledgs, 30min long "freestyle" not impro... very impressive IMO worth a shot, even for the yanks 






PEACE TO ALL!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

mental gymnastics, thought it was all at once. first beat ill as f.


----------



## Abject

FuckWithRaw said:


> Diggin your posts abject. We listen to alot of the same shit.



Good to hear  lookin forward to seeing some of the jams you share moi8


----------



## harmacologist

phatass said:


> AKALA the UK Immortal technique of sorts, genius knowledgs, 30min long "freestyle" not impro... very impressive IMO worth a shot, even for the yanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEACE TO ALL!


sweet.


----------



## 24:35

Showcase & AG atm.


----------



## ticking




----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## PetalToTheMetal




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## PetalToTheMetal




----------



## njirem

Xzibit has been my favorite american rap artist since he delivered his first album in the 90's. He is so underrated in my opinion. He has a message people, more then your avarage 'money & weed' rapper. Listen carefully and enjoy 


'What a mess' restless LP





intro Napalm album 'State of hiphop'












Recycled Assasins (40 dayz & 40 nightz lp






Back to the way it was (weapons of mass destruction lp


----------



## njirem




----------



## njirem




----------



## njirem




----------



## njirem




----------



## njirem




----------



## njirem




----------



## njirem




----------



## njirem




----------



## njirem




----------



## njirem




----------



## Abject

don't do that


----------



## Erikmen

njirem said:


>



Cool!!


----------



## PetalToTheMetal




----------



## FuckWithRaw

Pretty old but damn good.

SWOLLEN MEMBERS - 1997 (FULL ALBUM) 2011: http://youtu.be/O_z4qckHLNc


----------



## Abject

hardly see anyone talk about DPD


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Been awhile since I listened to DPD. Thanks, Abject


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## PetalToTheMetal




----------



## PetalToTheMetal




----------



## JoeTheStoner

it's raining game in northern california this song brings a tear to my eye...


----------



## FuckWithRaw

JoeTheStoner said:


> it's raining game in northern california this song brings a tear to my eye...


This is what's up my mayne. The Mac will always be one of the greatest.


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Andre Nickatina -  Killa Whale: http://youtu.be/DsxBC3pv2VQ


----------



## JoeTheStoner

FuckWithRaw said:


> Andre Nickatina -  Killa Whale: http://youtu.be/DsxBC3pv2VQ




skirtin from the killer whales / black and whites is always on a niggaz tail


----------



## subotai

song almost has to be in any rap discussion 

it doesnt really matter how cool you think your rap music is, this song is cooler

I like old shit

I like new shit

who fuckin cares


----------



## FuckWithRaw

^^Yeah everything off of a tale of two Andres is sick.

Andre Nickatina & Mac Dre - Bi Polar: http://youtu.be/rfheCRRZE8A

Also
Mac Dre- The Mission: http://youtu.be/hRXpKGMKqQ


----------



## JoeTheStoner

been bumpin mac dre all god damn day =).. had to get another link for "the mission" good shit man

i forgot.. were you also posting that real memphis shit awhile back ?


----------



## PetalToTheMetal




----------



## FuckWithRaw

Oh shit i didn't know it was broken I'll fix that. 

I don't remember ha if it was 36 or project pat probably.

Project Pat  Don't Turn Around: http://youtu.be/dY9jrMB1X-g


----------



## JoeTheStoner

all good. my memory isn't as sharp as it used to be as well 

that project pattah is grimey, everytime i hear a track from him i have the urge to say project pattah  out loud.

this shit turned up


----------



## subotai

I dont care ill fuck with blends. dont be too cool for school. sooner or later you realize, most people dont give a fuck about your Immortal Technique song


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## JoeTheStoner

Hello my name is Dr. Greenthumb
I'd like to tell you just where I'm from
In the hills where the trees grow wild with weed fields
The fucking pigs with shields holding the blue steel
Greenhouse effect with the weed connect
DEA can't keep Greenthumb in check 
HPS, God Bless the whole crop
Please God, don't let me see no cops
Trunkload, ready to hit the highway
Don't let the eye in the sky fly my way
or we gonna have big trouble, that's no shit
Can't be growing without no permit
but fuck that, I study the 215 script
That way when they come they can suck my dick
Weed can't grow without attention
Hello my name is Dr. Greenthumb


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Home of the party and the trees
Sunny land of the G's, please let a nigga breathe
Tank top top down for the breeze
Burnt lips, got a blunt full of weed, peace, love enemies

love to play q's album while smoking marijuana.


----------



## Abject

Pick it, pack it, fire it up, come along
and take a hit from the bong

been digging this song a lot lately, one of the best openings imo, bad audio quality but if you like hip hop you should already have a copy of this album




_So nasty that it's probably somewhat of a travesty having me, then he told the people "you can call me Your Majesty."_


----------



## subotai

funniest thing I ever heard talking about rap music

_"man I just fuck with EVERYTHING Future DOES right now"_


----------



## LuGoJ

24 Hrs. To Live by mace and others. 

Plus some good graffiti as the video


----------



## ticking




----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## ticking




----------



## PetalToTheMetal

best releases of 2014? Opinions??


----------



## ticking

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Abject




----------



## JoeTheStoner

PetalToTheMetal said:


> best releases of 2014? Opinions??


off top 
1) gibbs/madlib - pinata
2) RTJ2 
3) beatking/gangsta boo - underground cassette music

michael phelps with the wrist


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## JoeTheStoner

RIP DIRT MCGIRT 

Milkbone - Keep It Real - 1995


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## HCL

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qai8Z_7UO4M

Flashy but meaningless. Pretty much a perfectly 6/10 song. Very slightly above average.

I actually sort of like it, though. I heard it around the same time I had my first drink of alcohol, and my mind sort of associated it with that feeling. Along with some rather emotional alcohol-facilitated conversations.


----------



## Abject




----------



## Treefa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMpR7m75RSQ

Put _that_ in your pipe and smoke it...


----------



## Abject

That was so wanky and self-indulgent. You're meant to make love to the instrument, not incorporate it in ur jerking.
I'd rather burn that in a fire and put something half decent in my pipe.
1/5





See how many notes it takes to make a banger?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

my lyrical form is clouds on your brainstorm


----------



## Abject

I'll be the first to admit I don't know much about the rap game. I haven't heard that much, but I've disliked so much of what I have heard but really fucken dig the shit I do like.
I've spent the last few hours peeping old underground shit, and through youtube I discovered Freestyle Fellowship. I already knew Pharcyde and Hieroglyphics yet I'd never come across this shit..





_Six tray, well hey, what do you say today?
Some ol' silly ass fools I'll spray
Hittin' switches on Crenshaw
Let me tell you what I saw
Had a fight, hit a nigga, socked him in the jaw
Now my head is swolled, damn this waters cold
Maybe I shouldn't have attacked
Nah, fuck that
Six tray_


----------



## subotai

you listen to KMD yet?

also "Breaking Atoms" by Main Source is an underrated album


----------



## Abject

I can't blast KMD when MF DOOM exists tbh. Don't get me wrong, I'd love KMD if it was pre-1999 but DOOM is my favourite rapper and his skill in KMD just doesn't compare.
Appreciate the rec all the same, tho (I don't like that album)
I only mentioned those two groups because they're all west coast, I don't actually fuck with either of them

guess I should post a track with this?


----------



## Abject

is this a fucking joke


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Trip Hap


----------



## phatass

Fire in the booth.... KNOWLEDGE IS POWER... extremely interesting to listento 30 mins long 3 part "freestlye" live on radio... a brilliant RAPtivist, very activistic in rap... 
A sortof UK Immortal technique....

ENJOY


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## Erikmen

No way..


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## Abject

u haven't even posted episode 2 of the parker place sagas





I shoulda peeped Action Bronson sooner





Idk if *this* really belongs in NEMD because there's nobody spittin bars over it, but there should be


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

SATAN SAID I'M LEARNIN WELL BIG LLAMZ GONNA BURN IN HELL


----------



## subotai

Rap-A-Lot / Smoke-A-Lot ------> best rap label IMO


----------



## subotai

this song's been in my head all day. I love the early 90's technology that was considered cutting edge at the time in these vids


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

this is hard as shit imo
WHITE GIRL GOT IT POPPIN CRACKA


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

*Iggy Azalea*

is it just me or is she the most ridiculous cunt to ever try rap?
liek for reals i cannot stand her
she's the fakest person EVAR
i despise her


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## teenagetragedy

bye! lil debbie and v-nasty are the most ridiculous female rappers! I like iggy, especially her new song with ellie goulding. that's a BOP. but yeah 'fancy' is trash except for charli's parts tbh 8)


----------



## treezy z

I don't listen to ANY female rappers, not my thing, but iggy is the worst.


----------



## Erikmen

Me neither


----------



## GodandLove

I don't listen to ANY rappers. Period. I don't even consider "rap" to be real music, granted it's a from of entertainment, I'll give you that much, but to go as far as calling it music? That's just preposterous.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

LSDMDMA&12754164 said:
			
		

> she's the fakest person EVAR


----------



## Abject

godandlove said:


> but to go as far as calling it music? That's just preposterous.



ban ban ban

i hadn't heard of v-nasty
holy fuck that was an annoying sound


----------



## teenagetragedy

Abject said:


> i hadn't heard of v-nasty
> holy fuck that was an annoying sound



LMAO right??? she came in my chat room once trying to promote herself in like 2011, and I asked if kreayshawn was a lesbian and she went OFF! I was like LMAO CHILL BITCH. I cant


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## FuckWithRaw

You have a picture of Rick Ross for your avatar he is just as fake if not worse.


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ keep they heads ringin. 

i keep coming back to this tune...






i love that line when he says "_legit in the county, i was whooping niggaz for a piece of a brownie (gimmie dat brownie)_" lol


----------



## Abject

It's just another day, drowning my troubles with a forty
That's when I got the call from this brown skin shorty


----------



## JoeTheStoner

nice joint, that ol ny sound. feelin it. 

xmas over. sit back, smoke a lucy, bump this...


----------



## pill_billy

anyone fuck with chance the rapper? just came across his music couple weeks ago but def a fan... love smoke again


----------



## Abject

he's got an interesting... not even the overall flow, or rather not when he decides to stop, but just the way the words are said together
i hate autotune rap tho the sound ain't what i'm about


----------



## pill_billy

yea ive always enjoyed all types of rap but you can only listen to shit about crack and murder so much...


----------



## treezy z

pill_billy said:


> anyone fuck with chance the rapper? just came across his music couple weeks ago but def a fan... love smoke again



i HATE conscious rap, so no.

anyone fuck with z-ro from the screwed up click? most slept on all time bar none IMO.


----------



## Abject

pill_billy said:


> yea ive always enjoyed all types of rap but you can only listen to shit about crack and murder so much...



Crack and murder? I wasn't commenting on the lyrics at all I was talkin about autotune
why even autotune rap like that
may even be some reverb in there too? idk
i wasn't feelin it


----------



## pill_billy

Abject said:


> Crack and murder? I wasn't commenting on the lyrics at all I was talkin about autotune
> why even autotune rap like that
> may even be some reverb in there too? idk
> i wasn't feelin it



my bad... i didnt mean for it sound like the crack n muder comment were directly related to your post, it was just a general statement


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

HARDCORE CHRISTIAN SHIT YO


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

I remember this dude^ A buddy of mine listened to him, been trying to remember the name for like 2+ years. Thanks  man

@Treezy I used to listen to some Z-Ro, haven't in awhile though


----------



## Changa707

Hey, I'm new to this thread but would love to share some of the latest rap I have been listening to. I had no idea bluelight has music forums, so not sure what this is all about...but I'm guessing we just share music here? Anyways...I been listening to Berner's _Drugstore Cowboy_, it came out last year I think..but still, has some good tracks on it. 
 Not the biggest fan of berner's voice, but he's got a good flow and catchy lyrics. Whoever is producing his instrumentals it pretty talented though, I really dig the percussions and low-end on this album. You guys dig?






My favorite songs on the album are "Bad for your health", "Livin'", "Mainey", & "Highway".


----------



## Ninae

Glorius chorus.


----------



## Wasted_talent

Let's cut back to tha chase.
https://soundcloud.com/user819503678/luniz-i-got-five-on-it-original-a3
it'd be good if actually worked.
https://soundcloud.com/user819503678/acebeatz-dot-com-the-game-ft-50-cent-how-we-do-a3


----------



## Wasted_talent

I'm quite partial to G-Unit.
Cam'ron is the best though, in so far is I've heard. Correct me if I'm wrong. I'd love to hear.
Damn i have to adhere to da choob.
Well you can have another 5 cents, it takes the whole soul out of your cut's.


----------



## Wasted_talent

eVeryone loves NWA. There is no black oppression. There is no such thing as segregation.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP




----------



## JoeTheStoner

ross


----------



## FlawedByDesign

Man I'm such a fool. Logic's Under pressue=Kendrick Lamar's Good Kid M.a.a.d. city. Biting on a mixtape is whatever but to do so on an album is fucked up bro! Still like both albums though.


----------



## FlawedByDesign

My song of the day


----------



## FlawedByDesign

Ross' chorusez are fucking shameful. all of them are literally him repeating the name of the song.
Burn
Burn
Burn, they wanna see a nigga burn
Phone Tap
Phone Tap 
I think a niggas phones tapped


----------



## FlawedByDesign

daydreaming bout tomorrow


----------



## get high




----------



## FlawedByDesign

^I love that shit. Reminds me of driving around with my dad getting stoned at 13.




lost alot of respect for Logic's album but the first verse of this mixtape track blows my mind. dizzy wright is on point to


----------



## PetalToTheMetal




----------



## FlawedByDesign

^I'm lovin that remix. I feel like this thread has been dead lately. Let's get it poppin guise, I need moar good muzique.


----------



## Abject

aaaaaaaand one of the best rap tracks of all time?


----------



## 4meSM

What do you think about this guys? I started listening to them a couple days ago and i'm stating to like their style.


----------



## Abject

First guy can flow but his bars ain't shit
Second guy was better but had no flow
Beardy had the best flow but again his bars were all fluff


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

DrGreenthumb said:


>



Fucking dammit!!!
was just comin to post smfdb!
Cult mountain holdin it down

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9gNhd1n9eAY


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## FlawedByDesign

This is my last Logic mixtape drop(I promise)


----------



## murphythecat

Steeze, big krit is the two rap artist I listen almost everyday

I also love last logic album


----------



## kaya_9

Like some old sheit

[video=youtube_share;1KfXj_fcUkI]http://youtu.be/1KfXj_fcUkI[/video]

and this ...good beatz

[video=youtube_share;YSpkJZ6XmtI]http://youtu.be/YSpkJZ6XmtI[/video]


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

These rappers aint got nothing on bangs.
Ya boy bangs runs shit


----------



## ColtDan

Turn that shit up... ♪


----------



## FlawedByDesign

I've always loved Lupe but everything after Food and Liquor I've had to skip past half of because I just couldn't get into his Pop or RnB type songs but 90% of the time his flow/rhyme structure/lyricism on his verses are pure fucking gold which always made it worth it but he really stepped it up on this new album. I don't have a single complaint as the production is beyond stellar, the verses are obviously killer and the non rap/hip-hop parts are actually really enjoyable. Dots & Lines is another awesome song.


----------



## Abject

Abject said:


>



Are there any other rappers who even come close?


----------



## FlawedByDesign

^At least a handful =)


----------



## Abject

Please share some names then 8)

I've been digging this guy called Kool Ad but I haven't sussed his own releases yet, just this feature


----------



## FlawedByDesign

^How the fuck are you going to roll your eyes at me and suggest that I share some good songs when the whole last page  mostly consists of me droping some pretty damn decent tracks every other post, most of which are admittedly not as lyrically as good as Figaro(with the exception of the last two imo). Let's go back a page and see what you've contributed lately: hmmm let's see you posted two different songs, you gave some harsh yet solicited critisism, and lastly a song that you already post like 4 songs up.
I apologoze for the over reaction it's just something about that damn rolling eyes emoticon being used unprovoked straight up infuriates me. I mean even put that smiley face at the end of that comment my best to not sound like a dick. Oh well, I'm not too butt-hurt. Now you just have an insanely unproportionate response that's full of spelling/grammatical/ and punctuation errors that you're expected to read in it's enterity.

I understand why you like that song as his flow is matched by only a select few, but there is no need to paste it twice on the same page. At the very least wait a couple pages before you post it again if you really dont have other good songs to   share. That being said the album has at least 4 other good songs you could post(and another 17 or so 20 second "songs" of filler). I mean it's not like the whole point of the thread is to share songs we may not have heard8)
i know Lupe's music isnt always stricky rap and is too diverse/mainstream  orintated for alot of people( myself included except for this new album) but he has some of the most complex lyrics out there. I do really like M.V. but I have yet to hear him/them drop any triple entendres like Lupe does so effortlessly. Since I seriously doubt you even listened to the two songs I posted, here is another one where he spits 8 minutes of straight fire:




Different strokes for different strokes I suppose. 
/ends poorly worded /punctuated unpropotionate rant. Friends?

I have couple more guys that imo are at least as good as Mad Villain. I will post some songs tomorrow
If you like "All Caps" you should check out "Deerskin" if you haven't heard it. It's Sly tendencies by aka Early Sweatshirt before he met odd future aka back when he was insanely good for his age and in general. Mollywhopped is also good but poor quality as is Deerskin but the lyrics easily make up for it. You probably have heard them before but I figured they were still worth mentioning.
After giving that track a couple listens I must admit that is pretty killer
Anywho sorry for the long ass barely legible post. I rant when I'm sleepy
I'm off to bed right after I compare the original All Caps with deerskin as I can't seem to remember which I prefer.


----------



## FlawedByDesign

I think All Caps wins by a small margin but considering earl was 16 or under iirc I think it's fair to call it a draw. I honestly think that if earl had never met tyler that he would be the best out there hands down.


----------



## Abject

Not even close 8)


----------



## FlawedByDesign

Dick ride much? Earl was 15 when he did that cover. How old is MF Doom again?


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

[video=youtube_share;ZAiEqPkwKdc]http://youtu.be/ZAiEqPkwKdc[/video]

Some new retchy p 

Dope shit


----------



## FlawedByDesign

^my only compliant is that his voice is a tiny bit shrill but still very enjoyable. Tis some dope shit indeed and I do love me some pinapple sunkist


----------



## LuGoJ

Necro, Cage, Camu Tao, Ill Bill, Mr Hyde and some other usual suspects that use to roll with non phixion etc. I think this was from 98 or 99


----------



## DrGreenthumb

This is a shrill one, but it's a catchy bassline, nice minimal beat. He only looks about 12 too.


----------



## LuGoJ

Does scratching still play a role in modern hiphop or has it disappeared? I don't really pay much attention to new stuff.






Fucking loved cut chemist. Anyone new that you guys can put me on to?


----------



## d-nihl

kool & Kass - "Pleasance (WDGAF) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNS0JaX9_X8

@abject


----------



## Abject

That link was for some stupid anti-smoking bullshit!!

Luckily for u, I searched the track u mentioned.
I liked it for what it is, but they don't have the skills to rap so laid back like.
I only recently discovered Kool Ad and I really dig his delivery/flow.

Open up figaro and the first two lines are 13 and 11 syllables respectively. 10 syllables in both sentences rhyme. That's 20/24 syllables that rhyme.
or we look at a later rhyme:
*Off pride tykes* talk *wide* through *scar meat* 6/8
*Off sides like* how Worf *rides* with *Starfleet* 6/9 = 12/17 rhymes

Tell me again how ur link compares
But I did find a shoutout to me from ur boy!! 3:14
(haters all whack) and janky and jinky


----------



## DrGreenthumb

LuGoJ said:


> Fucking loved cut chemist. Anyone new that you guys can put me on to?



There's DJ Craze






https://soundcloud.com/crazearoni1/


----------



## d-nihl

Abject said:


> That link was for some stupid anti-smoking bullshit!!
> 
> Luckily for u, I searched the track u mentioned.
> I liked it for what it is, but they don't have the skills to rap so laid back like.
> I only recently discovered Kool Ad and I really dig his delivery/flow.
> 
> Open up figaro and the first two lines are 13 and 11 syllables respectively. 10 syllables in both sentences rhyme. That's 20/24 syllables that rhyme.
> or we look at a later rhyme:
> *Off pride tykes* talk *wide* through *scar meat* 6/8
> *Off sides like* how Worf *rides* with *Starfleet* 6/9 = 12/17 rhymes
> 
> Tell me again how ur link compares
> But I did find a shoutout to me from ur boy!! 3:14
> (haters all whack) and janky and jinky




I think u were talkin to a different guy before..this is the only link I pasted..and it was some anti smoking bullshit lol! my B,

Also the DJ Craze posted above is fucking awesome...


----------



## FlawedByDesign

Can't contribute atm as I am on a tablet but I have to say once again Figaro is pretty fucking sweet as is All Caps


----------



## Abject

All Caps is doap, but it's not even the best of the last three tracks imo. I love the last three tracks but that whole album is fire.

Don't sleep


----------



## Abject

Shouts to Ebow for showin me this


----------



## FlawedByDesign

^Good Gawd im suprised dude didnt have a asthma attack, crazy sick. Anyone who hasn't checked out Mural a few posts up should take some time to do so or at least check out from 2:40-3:00 as its 's really just 8 minutes of Lupe killing it lyrically. I had to post Dots and Lines just because the first time I heard it I was on acid and it was just so damn beautiful. The verses are pretty great to




Couldn't keep myself from dropping some moar Logic mixtrape


----------



## Abject

All I could hear in the second verse was him breathing in


----------



## FlawedByDesign

^That's strange as                             I have no trouble hearing him.                      Since I'm in such a good mood:

"I run the gambit like I'm throwing cards
From popular mechanics to overdosing hearts
Paint cold pictures like nova scotia landscapes
Nerd game make mandelbrot sets when we handshake
A word game back up plan that can dam lakes
Backup the word play playin' at the man's states
Mean I can still be the man if the dam breaks
And when the man brakes I'm reflectious, what they can't face
My peers will still treat the mirror like it's a fan base
The unfettered veteran, the eagle feathered man of medicine
That hovers above cities like weather men"


----------



## kaya_9

[video=youtube_share;xQWjbbpBjh4]http://youtu.be/xQWjbbpBjh4[/video]


----------



## Abject

nice flow, nice bass lick


----------



## JoeTheStoner

on the weekend not tryna get on guest lists, im takin your suggestions for shit to watch on netflix


----------



## zzz101

[video=youtube_share;YPRza_M_XQk]http://youtu.be/YPRza_M_XQk[/video]


----------



## FlawedByDesign

^Love it. The art work is badass to.








London & Detroit in da House!!!


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Trap $en$ei


----------



## JoeTheStoner

what does everyone think of the new kendrick lamar ?


----------



## Siccness909

Is any other Hiphop head up on Earl Sweatshirt? I tend to gravitate away from all these bullshit mainstream acts, but I have to admit dudes wordplay is fucking heavy. Almost reminds me of a new age MF DOOM, I can't stand odd future including Tyler the creator, I personally think everyone else in the click is garbage but regardless I see a lot of potential in dude if I could see Earl spit over pure RZA production featuring NO ONE ELSE, I'd be satisfied straight up. What's you. opinion on him? Curious to see what you guys think.


----------



## pill_billy

hip hop is dead, zombies for pres....


----------



## Siccness909

Hiphop is far from dead


----------



## LuGoJ

Here is a real piece of history. Battle with Big pun, DMX, Canibus, Mos def and more






Another classic here, look how young fifty is


----------



## pill_billy

^ lol its lyrics from a flatbush zombies song...


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

That new flatbush with skepta dope,
red eye to paris.

R$W ransom watson

BLUES Gold /\/


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Noodle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pbMTcAM_wc


----------



## Abject

That's an abomination


----------



## bingey

Anybody into french hip-hop around here?


----------



## LuGoJ

FULL 3 hour stretch and bobbito recording from 1993! If you like 90's hiphop you have to check this out. 

Some hits
a bunch of underground
no commercials
Uncensored 
Nas stops by the studio to do a freestyle at 22 mins! Also to premier a few songs from Illmatic too as the album wasn't released yet.
Plus Big L stops by with Herb Mcgruff to drops a freestyle around 1 hour into it. This is before his big album came out too. You can tell he is small time still because bobbito kind of disses him and rushes him off the mic.

If anyone can ID any of this stuff.. please


----------



## D's

any of three six mafia
Grab the gauge is what imm bumpin now


----------



## Abject

pump pump pump pump me up
trouble funk
style wars

i am diggin this but i only just started, lets see how it do


----------



## JoeTheStoner

BingeBoy said:


> Anybody into french hip-hop around here?


well, i do know i've been hearing some good hip hop producers from france like brodinski http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brodinski he produced one of my favorite beats on the beatking/gangsta boo mix tape

also i heard bricc baby shitro worked with some french producers like  sam tiba http://www.residentadvisor.net/dj/samtiba

as for french rappers, can't say that i am. i find it hard to get into rappin in a foreign language cause i obvs can't understand what they saying ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

hip me to some french hip hop u into so i could peep game.


----------



## Abject

I think this is french? idek

on that bittersweet nostalgia


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Abject said:


> I think this is french? idek


dope. french dude sound like a nice flow and love that weirdo style beat.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

BingeBoy said:


> Anybody into french hip-hop around here?



Not french but European in general 
skepta is dope


----------



## 4meSM

There's a few good french rappers, but it's not easy to understand their lyrics if you don't have a decent french level


----------



## jammin83

*Old hip-hop is DEAD...*

I love me some old hip-hop/rap. 2Pac, Nas, Biggie, is all undeniable. This new shit is garbage. Sucks bad. Where are all the real artists. I love this type if hip-hop but his new stuff sucks a big dick. Don't act like you know what rap is about if you are defending this new shit.






They put too much flour in they coke and they know it....


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Real hip hop is in the UK now, American hip hop is dead.


----------



## jammin83

DrGreenthumb said:


> Real hip hop is in the UK now, American hip hop is dead.



Examples please. I am truly intrigued. 

And lol my post. Alcohol is a hell of a drug. Point remains the same though.


----------



## realtalkloc

kevin gates is bringing old hip hop back.

New hiphop beats are way nice than the old beats, music is advancing.


----------



## Abject

jammin83 said:


> Don't act like you know what rap is about if you are defending this new shit.



You don't have a clue 8)

Nas why did you do it?
You know you got the mad fat fluid when you rhyme, it's halftime.


----------



## Huell_N_Kuby

I didnt like the T.P.A.B as a whole personally, seemed better as a concept album than the actual sound of it, although it did have some fire on it like blacker the berry and I, how about you guys?


----------



## Max Power

LuGoJ said:


> FULL 3 hour stretch and bobbito recording from 1993! If you like 90's hiphop you have to check this out.
> 
> Some hits
> a bunch of underground
> no commercials
> Uncensored
> Nas stops by the studio to do a freestyle at 22 mins! Also to premier a few songs from Illmatic too as the album wasn't released yet.
> Plus Big L stops by with Herb Mcgruff to drops a freestyle around 1 hour into it. This is before his big album came out too. You can tell he is small time still because bobbito kind of disses him and rushes him off the mic.
> 
> If anyone can ID any of this stuff.. please


Thanks for the heads up, I love stuff like that. Shout out to Bobbito Garcia & Fondle 'Em Records for releasing _Operation Doomsday_. Forever a classic. I'll listen to that broadcast sometime and see what I can ID. Thanks!


----------



## maxade




----------



## realtalkloc

music is about enlightenment, about progress and most importantly, it is about spiritual growth. And no one does it better than Tony Yayo

He is up there with Tupac, Nas and Biggie, you just need to pay more attention.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

jammin83 said:


> Examples please. I am truly intrigued.
> 
> And lol my post. Alcohol is a hell of a drug. Point remains the same though.



If I mention them here then in no time they'll be making songs about their favourite brands of brandy & champagne, then we'll have to listen to some 3rd world rap or something.

Here's one from my old pal Will Sniff, maybe he'll remember me when he's famous...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

classic imo. surprised an album like this with its content focusing so much on race and the jazzy production chartin at no. 1 only kendrick could do that. proof that he is in a league of his own.


----------



## Max Power

BingeBoy said:


> Anybody into french hip-hop around here?



Yep.


----------



## realtalkloc

lol max


----------



## Abject

duuuuuuumb corleone


----------



## ThePharmacist4925

It's such a shame really, told hip hop was amazing and still is. I torrented someones list of their top 500 hip hop songs and it's really a great collection of older stuff. The only new artists I can stand are Watsky and Yelawolf. Granted yelawolf is getting worse, but his stuff from a few years back is fantastic. Oh well, at least we can still listen to the old stuff, Gimme The Loot!


----------



## maxade




----------



## ThePharmacist4925

I don't know if it's been said explicitly but the new stuff isn't hip hop. It's all pop, not even the same genre so people shouldn't bother defending it as hip hop. If the people like the new stuff that's their business, but it isn't hip hop and therefore can't be defended as such. When I think Hip Hop, I think Illmatic, Biggie & Pac, Mos Def, Gangstarr, Old eminem, Binary Star, Pitch Black, Non Phixion, Pete Rock & CL Smooth, Old Kurupt, Old Andre Nickatina and Qwell. I also dig some of Swollen Members shit, yeah some of it blows but when they get real, it's the real deal. I won't go into the new artist I hate because that's bound to anger some people, but for god's sake I don't listen to rap anymore because I try to stay on top of new good music and there's no new good rap or hip hop coming out.


----------



## effingcustie

Old hip hop IS dead, because it's 2015, not 1995.  Wouldn't be very interesting if it wasn't dead.  Still some people making awesome music, and some people making shit.  Same as it ever was.  IMO.


----------



## LuGoJ

Part of what made hiphop die for me was it lost it's connection with turntablism, breakdancing, beatboxing and graffiti.  For me, that's what makes the difference between hiphop and rap. Most mainstream rap artists are storytellers and you aren't going to see them in the street doing anything. They rap about it and talk about it but you won't actually see them out there, they are too afraid to anger their overlords, tarnish their brand and lose money. Real hiphop heads will be out there with their crew and a backpack full of spray paint fucking shit up and causing all sorts of chaos and disorder because they don't give a fuck.

You can never expect anything to last for ever, especially music. When you feel something has died, move and remember the good times but it doesn't help to dwell on it. Much like when a person dies.


----------



## maxade




----------



## zzz101




----------



## maxade




----------



## Bill

Lol at frog hip hap

I hadn't heard this in years
I bet dat all star pimp ass looking azn rhythm/percussion/horn back up gang didn't bring any shramefur desbray upon there fam's


----------



## phatass

Hollohan, powerfull as fuck, real rap, fucked up though.... 

Better than lost love / addiction?

sick Shotty freestyle above too!!


----------



## phatass

lol Max.... french rap, second best scene worldwide.... you should come to the Paritoxicity and our "banlieues" scene is bangin in the 93 "Narvalow city" lol 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCixN0s3f5A&list=PL0Rz_w3s4vSRyAO4cK_T0kEAoWlGZCi50&index=19

sérieux dans nos affaires...

huhu


----------



## maxade




----------



## phatass

^^ tight track... dunno if you dig hip-hop  in general or mainly MC's over funky instrumentals... damn i got another now? chek this first Maxade


----------



## maxade

Dope!!!! I dig instrumentals and Hip Hop in general, got loads of dope tracks


----------



## maxade




----------



## phatass

was about to shoot ya some pete with C.L Smoothe... hehe.... ^^ nice


----------



## maxade




----------



## 4meSM

anyone is into spanish rap? Not just from spain but from other spanish speaking countries as well.

This is one of the best hip hop lyricists ever IMO, once you get into his style you'll get it. It's poetry


----------



## maxade




----------



## Huell_N_Kuby

Abject said:


> You don't have a clue 8)
> 
> Nas why did you do it?
> You know you got the mad fat fluid when you rhyme, it's halftime.




bangggg he knows his illmatic


----------



## JoeTheStoner

im like hey what's up hello


----------



## Abject

mobb deep are coming to my city in 2 days
still unsure whether im'a buy a ticket

have some local support acts





this is pretty bad SQ but it shows the dudes skills half a decade ago


----------



## Siccness909

Anyone listen to Cage? Dudes dope, Leak Bros with Tame 1 Is a straight underground classic


----------



## Siccness909

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0OFJQBjiAOc[/video]

Wordplay destroys


----------



## Siccness909




----------



## Siccness909




----------



## Bagseed

my favorite hip-hop record at the moment:


----------



## Huell_N_Kuby

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5vw4ajnWGA

gotta fuck with Mos


----------



## ovenbakedskittles

thers some underground rappers today who got that old school feel


----------



## AKA Randy Travis

Mobb deep, Wu Tang, and three 6 mafia are always a good choice. I've been listening to a lot of Nacho Picasso lately. He's got a nice old school sound to him.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Siccness909 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWsgcJq-Pws


that's good. u bump lunasicc ? dude from sac


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

[video]Lucki Eck$ - XAN CAGE: https://youtu.be/mksqn0PHNUg[/video]


----------



## UnanimousCash

DMX is a good rapper, best song imo x gon give it to ya. I highly suggest this to anyone who digs that kind of music. For today rappers maybe try tech n9ne or hopsin


----------



## UnanimousCash

*Good rap/hip-hop artists?*

Please don't suggest people like Drake, 2 chainz, lil Wayne or Kendrick Lamar. They just aren't my kind of rappers. I listen to rappers like tech n9ne, DMX, Chris webby and hopsin. I'm pretty open so if you have any suggestions I'd love to here Em. :D


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## rolllinlikeroyce

If I was a hustler, this is all I would listen to. Shit, I ain't even a hustler and this is still all I listen to. Realest rapper to me.


----------



## FlawedByDesign

^POurin da syurp......I get that song stuck in my head all the time lol





like the song but hate the video. Black Hippy in general is pretty fucking sweet


----------



## Siccness909

This is what I'm on at the moment, OG Leftcoast Hiphop


----------



## Siccness909

Cage's wordplay is so fucking COLD! I swear dude amazes me sometimes


----------



## Siccness909

Honestly one of the saddest tracks in Hiphop history, really hits me emotionally everytime I listen to it. Reminds me of all my overdoses in the past. Too Poetic's verse is so fucking real...Straight up R.I.P.


----------



## Siccness909

Oldschool Chicano rap outta Killakali..


----------



## Siccness909

666 Mafia is way underrated..

RIP SCARECROW!!!


----------



## methkite

a$ap mob, all their shit is awesome.but sounds to me like youd be into shit like::  atmosphere(check out god loves ugly), diabolic, ill bill, necro, louis logic, cunninglynguists, uhmm wu tang. immortal technique, vinnie paz, jedi mind tricks, idk theres a bunch more i cant remember.


----------



## Siccness909

One of the GREATEST MC's to ever touch a microphone, Chino's metaphors were fucking untouchable...seriously this whole album is a Hiphop quotable, alot of Hiphop heads say production is "lacking" and that alone stops is from being labeled a "classic"...in my opinion the production fits the album perfectly...I recommend all to check the wordsmith


----------



## Siccness909

Only Nas could tell a story backwards...


----------



## UnanimousCash

Sick thanks man, I'll be sure to check Em out.


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## realtalkloc

i was just vibing to young thug's new album, kills illmatic. Young thugs the new breed of hiphop!


----------



## Abject

I hope Bill gets the support he needs


----------



## Abject

Shoulda trusted what I thought it would sound like from the name
Shame on you, real talk.

That tyke ain't got shit on Nasty Nas.


----------



## realtalkloc

Abject said:


> Shoulda trusted what I thought it would sound like from the name
> Shame on you, real talk.
> 
> That tyke ain't got shit on Nasty Nas.



he destroys nas lyrically


----------



## realtalkloc

im fucking with u guys, no one compares to nas, especially not young thug lol

but im really feeling his new album


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## Siccness909

For a second I thought you were serious^^^^^

LOL I didn't know how to respond haha


----------



## marley g




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## UnanimousCash

Thanks for the vids Marley g, never heard of these guys before. I like them, they seem like a laid back/mellow kind of group. Thanks


----------



## marley g

they also have a lot of material as the group "Living Legends" ,, and then tons of solo albums between them all


----------



## marley g




----------



## marley g




----------



## UnanimousCash

Oh cool, I appreciate it.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

u know what today is, dunno how many times i've listened to this so far...


----------



## BrassEye

methkite said:


> *atmosphere*(check out god loves ugly)





methkite said:


> *cunninglynguists*





methkite said:


> *immortal technique*



Yep yep yep 
Nas, 
Damian Marley, 
People Under The Stairs,
Luniz,
Pharcyde,
Masta Ace,
Gang Starr,
Nate Dogg,
213,
Gorillaz,
Uhh few choice 2Pac albums.. Me Against The World, R U Still Down?,.. All Eyez On Me.


----------



## psykoman

People under the stairs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mysterie

mf doom
bishop nehru
j dilla / quasimoto / freddie gibbs


----------



## BrassEye

psykoman said:


> People under the stairs!!!!!!!!



Catching those guys in London in a few weeks!!


----------



## BrassEye




----------



## marley g




----------



## rolllinlikeroyce

Givin y'all your Gates fix


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Zelooperz  z day

[video]https://youtu.be/T3hTOeqkhhE[/video]

Lamb$ killa killa


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## marley g

kind of an offshoot of dead prez


----------



## marley g

...


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## Larch




----------



## subotai

Fabolous might be the most underrated mainstream rapper of this era. kind of an oxymoron but you know what I mean. Fab was Drake before Drake, he just didnt get fully sucked into the YMCMB/Nicki Minaj explosion because, really, he was already pretty fuckin set.

Fabolous man


----------



## FlawedByDesign

I fucking love Black hippy. Ab Soul, Jay Rock,School boy q, and kendrick


----------



## FlawedByDesign

I just fucked up the rap game and U.O.E.N.O.


----------



## marley g




----------



## cj

Astronautillis,POS,Atmosphere,brother Ali,


----------



## maxade

no ones mentioned Kool Keith? fucks wrong with yall n.i.g.g.a.s?


----------



## maxade




----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Abject

the cash matches the rest of the table goodies


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## Lucid Dixon

I am actually an up and coming artist. Not just talking out of my ass. I got a movement going. If you like Hip-Hop check this shit out. you wont be disappointed.

luciddixon.bandcamp.com

give it a chance.


----------



## subotai

new(ish) shit I thought was cool. Havent really been checking rap music lately I just lost interest after a while

A$ap Ferg - Work (Remix)
Bobby Shmurda - Hot Nigga
Rae Sremmurd - No Type
ILOVEMAKONNEN ft Drake - Tuesday


----------



## FlawedByDesign

joethestoner said:


>



R.I.P. A$AP Yams

You should post that pic in the bluelight shrirne thread of those who of died drug related deaths. Such a damn shame.( I would if I wasn't on a tablet)
Damn I didn't even notice the xanax bars on the table. Maybe he's in a better place with less codeine.


----------



## Bill

Should we start a new rap thread guys


----------



## JoeTheStoner

FlawedByeDesign said:


> R.I.P. A$AP Yams
> 
> You should post that pic in the bluelight shrirne thread of those who of died drug related deaths. Such a damn shame.( I would if I wasn't on a tablet)
> Damn I didn't even notice the xanax bars on the table. Maybe he's in a better place with less codeine.


damn shame indeed. been a fan of rocky since i first heard peso and the entire camp wouldn't exist without yamborghini. just recently read the new rocky album is sounding kinda ehhh with the dangermouse productions.  

maybe he's swimming in a pool of codeine 






been bumpin gibbs everyday recently, gets me amped when i play mortal kombat online


----------



## murphythecat

the new kendrick is amazing


----------



## marley g




----------



## subotai

jahlil beats
lex luger
mike will made it
dj mustard
metro boomin

top 5 newer producers imo. the actual rappers are irrelevant anymore


----------



## subotai

I dont care if I get flamed for this shit but Im down with this song


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## marley g




----------



## bladeerunner




----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## JoeTheStoner

i see no reason to stop posting yams tbh





Harlem Shake? Nah, I'm in Harlem shaking awake. Shaking to bake, shaking the Jakes Kill you, shoot the funeral up and Harlem Shake at your wake


----------



## floatingaround

Not seeing much good music posted here.. Bone thugs will fuck up anyone in the rap game


----------



## JoeTheStoner

floatingaround said:


> Not seeing much good music posted here.. Bone thugs will fuck up anyone in the rap game


----------



## nuttynutskin

Reely feeelinn dis shit doe...






Woop woop


----------



## marley g




----------



## marley g




----------



## marley g




----------



## maxade




----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## gibby_420




----------



## gibby_420




----------



## subotai

gibby_420 said:


>



yo man it's all about the Brand Nubian remix for this song. great post though bruv


----------



## subotai

marley g said:


>



fuck yeah dude, love this jam

on a completely unrelated note


----------



## maxade




----------



## maxade




----------



## JoeTheStoner

o0o weeee sauce phelps swimming in that flavor


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Abject

Been feelin this jam


----------



## Abject

gibby_420 said:


>


Gotta go without weed until tomorrow night... feelin this track


Can't forget this one


----------



## gibby_420




----------



## gibby_420




----------



## gibby_420




----------



## LuGoJ

We bumped this all of the time back in the late 90's.  I love Herb mcgruff on this.


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## gibby_420

This shit drops August 21...


----------



## gibby_420




----------



## gibby_420




----------



## gibby_420




----------



## subotai

^ again man, the remix to that song is where it's at imo


----------



## gibby_420




----------



## gibby_420




----------



## LuGoJ

great rollins cameo in this one


----------



## gibby_420




----------



## subotai

3rd bass was alright, i kinda thought most of their songs sucked though. this is the only song I really liked Chubb Rock on


----------



## gibby_420




----------



## LuGoJ

subotai said:


> 3rd bass was alright, i kinda thought most of their songs sucked though. this is the only song I really liked Chubb Rock on



Not sure why i like them. Maybe just because I grew up hearing them and lived in NY.


----------



## maxade

Harm Minimisation


----------



## maxade




----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

http://mobile.livemixtapes.com/mixtapes/34962/retch-finesse-the-world.html

Finesse the world 

Retchy p


----------



## bponty

i listen to alot of east coast philly ny,nj, like: unkle lord, rudy moose, styles, kiss, AR-AB, dark lo, meek

and alot of underground stuff like swollen members, beast 1333, andre nickatina, philthy rich, j stalin, jedi mind tricks, 

anyone ever heard of snak the ripper?


----------



## subotai

da youngstas were from philly. really nice production because their relative owned a record company iirc

marley marl made this song and its been stuck in my head since I woke up for some reason


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

bponty said:


> i listen to alot of east coast philly ny,nj, like: unkle lord, rudy moose, styles, kiss, AR-AB, dark lo, meek
> 
> and alot of underground stuff like swollen members, beast 1333, andre nickatina, philthy rich, j stalin, jedi mind tricks,
> 
> anyone ever heard of snak the ripper?



Swollen an Andre dope

Check retch for that dirty jersey rap

Not a snak fan


----------



## phatass

https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=LLx3tQ2yDxx0RZWVb58NPk8g&v=vu_tvemD578 

Dope as f☆☆k Redman tune

Enjoy


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## PerfectDisguise

Listened to Biggie's "Ready to Die" album recently for the first time in a while, still a fucking masterpiece.


----------



## nuttynutskin




----------



## Jabberwocky

Tupac - Fright Night


----------



## marley g




----------



## marley g




----------



## maxade




----------



## NeighborMike

The new project pat mixtape is very nice


----------



## sigmond




----------



## tazer floyd




----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## sigmond

recorded late 90's, released early 2000's.


----------



## marley g

so dope


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## Jabberwocky

E40 get hyphy


----------



## Jabberwocky

Cypress hill insane in the brain


----------



## Abject




----------



## Jabberwocky

Cypress hill I wanna get high


----------



## DrGreenthumb




----------



## marley g




----------



## marley g

T


----------



## marley g

*nas - it ain't hard to tell*


----------



## marley g

*Drugs: Know Your Self*


----------



## marley g

*The Smoke Box [B Real]*






post some more if u want


----------



## swilow

Hey marley g, please post more of a topic in future. There's no need for creating multiple video threads... I've merged your threads into the hip hop discussion, where its probably better off for now.


----------



## zzz101




----------



## zzz101

i've posted b4 .big Up for central L


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

BUKKWEAT BILL - Trap Demon

RETCH- Finesse the world

$HA HEF- Super villian

DA$H- skewface
17 more minutes drops the eleventh

MIDWE$T MILLZ- livin fast

21 SAVAGE

KIRB LA GOOP

LAMB$


----------



## zzz101

diggin this freestyle A. unknown; 

*NSFW*:


----------



## Jabberwocky

zzz101 ur hot


----------



## zzz101




----------



## cxsx




----------



## life_drugs_peace




----------



## swilow

Hey peeps, I'm archiving this thread because its a bit too big now. The new topic can be discovered here.

Cheers all


----------



## Abject

Where the bumps at


----------



## sigmond




----------



## Asclepius




----------



## SKL

[one of the very] best hip hop albums of the 90s
(click thru)






too bad they had only one solid album in them, but thankfully they ended with the fire (only their 2nd)

edit: I forgot how absolutely outrageously gorgeous Lauryn Hill was, as here, _et passim_; and this is a neat concept for a video, though from one of her subsequent solo albums that were not remotely _Score_ material, but a catchy tune and definitely from someone who was listening to urban radio occasionally at the time memorable


----------



## tantric

Herbal~Jah said:


> I got another cool chill song of 90s hip hop.. this ones is good to listen to on a Sunday morning relaxing               *Digabale Planets - Pacifics*  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y74IBgLQF4Q    This is like an anthem to my Sunday morning/afternoon philosophy, just relaxing and taking it easy  ha.
> 
> What you guys think of this kinda music, i kinda like it: *Gramatik - Good Evening Mr. Hitchcock*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEpQeRGIo74  ............. Its got a cool beat, idk i think you guys will dig it.



Digable Planets saved me from despair so many times in the 90s....by some Cosmic Coincidence, i went directly from being introduced to Pfunk via a bootsie collins concert to hearing the planets just a few weeks later. to this day, i flat out believe that starchild is the matreya buddha. via the same karma, i love Gramatik and give you this in response:

Gramatik - Funk it Down

more fallout from 90s hiphop, from soul position - RJD2 - the Horror


----------



## sigmond

> I forgot how absolutely outrageously gorgeous Lauryn Hill was


 Yes, along with Kerry Washington she is one of the more attractive black women i have ever seen. She is 40 now with 6? kids and she still looks good. As for her career, it seemed to go downhill once she got involved with a Marley. 

Talib Kweli wrote a tribute to her which isn't that bad
*NSFW*: 












Check out the lyrics to "Neurotic Society" bipolar-esque-manic-episode?


----------



## tantric

soul position was also impressed with ms hill


----------



## sigmond




----------



## gh0stmAn

Dang I am loving this thread. So many good 90's style hip-hop songs. I have found so much good music on here. 

Here is some other good songs:

I know this is from 2003 but its that same style:











and these are some good songs too from 90's:

RBL Posse - Bammerweed

Gang Starr - Same Team, No Game 

Black Moon - Shitz Real


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ fuck ain't bump lost boyz in a min. nice one homie. RIP FREAKY TAH.


----------



## Asclepius




----------



## Asclepius




----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ nice, real shit got set a drift on memory bliss on my phone RIP PRINCE!






NINE FOUR remember when snoop said, "nine five plus four pennies, add that shit up" lol


----------



## trexott6

Nice!   I'm 45 and still rockin' late 80searly 90's hip hop.   Epmd..Big Daddy Kane..  and Scareface just o name a few... I've been finding out though that youtube hip hop lists I guess like others are really pressin' rules and making the good playlists freeze up or cut in and out..Anyone getting that type of trouble?  or is it maybe my pc just gettin' old..haha


----------



## SKL

Unfortunately I can't find a version of the video that's uncensored, but the video is essential stuff, though.






1999; barely made the cutoff, but this, and the whole album, is dope af


----------



## SKL

(probably been posted before as might've some of the above, but hey…)






_I feed 'em gun powder / so they can devour ... rip through the ligaments ... C4 to ya door no beef no more. _

Having been the victim of a home invasion, but not as well-equipped or badass as Biggie, and having wound up in a more or less implausible Mexican standoff situation that I wound up having to give in to … but I can identify with this tune … no doubt at the time I'd have wanted to take whatever action in reprisal, but this was around the time that I decided that I wasn't really to go to the utmost extreme measures ... so I took my leave. Badass song though.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

rip Pimp C

Didn't read through the whole thread but yeah, UGK


----------



## Burnt Offerings

TAKE YO MUTHAFUCKIN' PUNK ASS TO CHURCH!


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## nuttynutskin

May have already posted this but whatever...


----------



## SKL

Someone posted this but UBK, wow, RIP Pimp C can't believe it's been almost 7 years since he passed (a H.R. case study though)

I bet this is somewhere but


----------



## SKL

And I know this one was posted up before but not, I think, the lulzy-nostalgic video (one of several, this linked of which was considerably advanced and complex for it's day)






again fuck that is like 25 years ago, damn, it's an amazingly new genre, really, especially to grow global really early in it's life, didn't even happen with Rock, that took, depending on what you call Rock, either 10-15 years or more years to become absolutely mainstream and international, hiphop took probably less than 10. we living in a faster and faster world.

a lot of the contemporary (mass market) hiphop sucks but the whole progress in production and everything is super interesting, and in terms of realness there's plenty keeping it real in the underground and how the production means are for the masses

it's really a symbol of a lot of how our culture and economy changed and hiphop was right at the moment of it, as Rock was right the post-War period in the U.S. and with the culture changes after that.

(now I'm going to watch 90s hip hop videos all night. I recently think that I might have picked up marijuana again, bought the first that I have in years, it's making it particularly nostalgic. also interesting to think about how the rappers rapping about smoking pot and even dealing drugs was edgy back then, now just typical, went along with society's attitudes towards smoking pot, and was probably involved in it, drug-dealing I guess is more complex but a lot of that counter-economy is involved with hip-hop like a lot of acid-dealing and psychedelic business is part of the counter-economy that surrounds the Grateful dead, etc., I think that's the best way to describe it, at least in the beginning, and then it just became an archetype to give shouts out to, even Rick Ross was and he was on the opposite side of the "war" lol, and there being _controversy_ about it whereas Elvis was given the title of "Honorary Anti-Narcotics Officer" or something to that effect, although of course he was getting strung out on pills around that time, but it was legal, anyway, the real counter-economic sentiment seems naturally enough to complement the counter-cultural sentiments that come with rock; this is, after all, an age that's focused much more on economy than culture.)


----------



## Jabberwocky

Browsed the whole thread and nobody mentioned Das EFX. That's a hole that gotta be filled. iggedy






KRS-One makes a cameo on this track


----------



## JoeTheStoner

nuttynutskin said:


> May have already posted this but whatever...





I WOULD NEVER OF EXPECTED YOU TO POST THIS. it really is an all time fav! nice one!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

SKL said:


> again fuck that is like 25 years ago, damn, it's an amazingly new genre, really, especially to grow global really early in it's life, didn't even happen with Rock, that took, depending on what you call Rock, either 10-15 years or more years to become absolutely mainstream and international, hiphop took probably less than 10. we living in a faster and faster world.
> 
> a lot of the contemporary (mass market) hiphop sucks but the whole progress in production and everything is super interesting, and in terms of realness there's plenty keeping it real in the underground and how the production means are for the masses


 you make me want to write my english essay on hippity hop. dope thoughts.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Mollypop45

FUCK YES!!!
big pun! Westside connection!!!! Nas... 
honestly, my favorite song of all time, like literally will never get old to me is:
NAS- REPRESENT


----------



## Mollypop45

I cannot fucking stand all this god damn auto tune shit now a days cough*future*cough... so bad. Makes my ears bleed.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MOLLY percocet molly percocet LOL


----------

